# 2013 Ohio Rut Update Board



## helix33

As in the last several years guys and gals this is the place to post your observations concerning the 2013 Ohio Whitetail Rut.


----------



## helix33

It's early but I'm getting fired up and I wanted to get the thread going so that everyone gets subscribed.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Ruts over this year. There have been sightings of scrapes back in June. Not going to be a good season


----------



## Liveblue23

As usual I'm in.love this thread.southern Ohio here.reporting from Adams co.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdr7484

subscribe


----------



## mn.moose

Lots of movement but no sign of a rut in my area. Still see the bucks in the open up to the beginning of the month but now they are gone.... Hope that is a good sign!


----------



## rockcat

Let's rock and roll!


----------



## WEEGEE

most of the deer around nwc ohio have gone to IL.or IA.
therefor this years rut will be postponed until further notice.

it was reported that one farmer saw a deer track ,in his field ,while taking beans off.
this report hasn't been confirmed as of yet,but we will check it out!


----------



## ohiobullseye

We have some time before the rut even thanks it's going to kick in, but still excited and can't wait till temperature drop and time change.


----------



## blazinsoles

The rut began last night at my house. :banana::beaver::thumb:


----------



## z7master167

doeblastr said:


> The rut began last night at my house. :banana::beaver::thumb:


Mine too lol


----------



## hdrking2003

z7master167 said:


> Mine too lol


Dam, musta been something with the moon phase last night!!! We had a complete rut cycle at my house.....There was the chasing phase which after some time finally led to the breeding stage, and after that I went straight into lock down mode! Lol, I love this time of year!

Knox County is in the house, I'll be hunting all over the county this year.


----------



## helix33

hdrking2003 said:


> Dam, musta been something with the moon phase last night!!! We had a complete rut cycle at my house.....There was the chasing phase which after some time finally led to the breeding stage, and after that I went straight into lock down mode! Lol, I love this time of year!
> 
> Knox County is in the house, I'll be hunting all over the county this year.


Lol


----------



## irishhacker

Sounds like the rut is going strong in Ohio.
I hear it is dead all year in Michigan... strange but the bachelor groups run together all year up there 

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chaded

I was actually going to pm you soon helix and give you a friendly reminder that this thread needed to be started.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

I have a trail cam pic of a buck with velvet falling off of his rack on September 10. Testosterone levels will be steadily increasing with each day so we should start seeing some signs before too long. I did find a small scrape from last season with a lightly used licking branch that was hit, but that could have been any deer simply signing in to say hello. I have a camera over it and will see what's visiting. I also found my first rubs last weekend. This activity was in both Licking and Knox counties.


----------



## ftucker69

irishhacker said:


> Sounds like the rut is going strong in Ohio.
> I hear it is dead all year in Michigan... strange but the bachelor groups run together all year up there
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Never seen two bucks together after mid oct maybe cause their isn't many bucks here that's why four of us will be in Clinton county this weekend see if we can shoot some buckeye's haha


----------



## irishhacker

ftucker69 said:


> Never seen two bucks together after mid oct maybe cause their isn't many bucks here that's why four of us will be in Clinton county this weekend see if we can shoot some buckeye's haha


Have fun.. 
Make sure you brush up on the regs and the tagging system.. they made changes again...


----------



## helix33

chaded said:


> I was actually going to pm you soon helix and give you a friendly reminder that this thread needed to be started.


Well, I didn't want to get ribbed about starting it so soon but I figured everyone likes to post and subscribe to the thread and I've had guys follow it now for many years. I figured they're getting fired up like I am so I went ahead and started it back up. Glad to see you back this year.


----------



## flyin2jz

Ruts in full swing at my house. The doe just isn't ready yet.


----------



## ftucker69

I know they made some changes for does is there any changes on bucks? kill it tag it check it in.


----------



## chaded

ftucker69 said:


> I know they made some changes for does is there any changes on bucks? kill it tag it check it in.


No changes in that regard. Still one buck only statewide.


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> I hear it is dead all year in Michigan... strange but the bachelor groups run together all year up there
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


LMAO!!!  Copy that!!


----------



## OHhunterIO

Subscribed.


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Cant wait to get back up there, subscribed.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

I'm in. Will be hunting Licking and Perry counties and hopefully the deer Gods are good to us all this year.


----------



## bowfreak8

Subscribed


----------



## Outback Man

My neck has been swelling over the last couple of weeks, and this morning in the shower I had the strange desire to pee on my ankles and rub them together...


----------



## Hoffy24

Subscribed.


----------



## ohiobuck74

found a scrape on the 18th here in northern champaign county>>>

not sure if thats good or bad seems pretty early>>


----------



## ohiobuck74

irishhacker said:


> sounds like the rut is going strong in ohio.
> I hear it is dead all year in michigan... Strange but the bachelor groups run together all year up there
> 
> Sent from my mb886 using tapatalk 2


i love it!!!!

Thats awesome!!!!!


----------



## CattleGuy

Kicked up 3 does bedded down smack dab in middle of bean field behind house - walking through to put up late stand


----------



## ftucker69

Seen scrap in clinton county aug 16th and a 170ish rubbed out though that was early myself.


----------



## cretor11

Bachelor groups on my cams in Hocking


----------



## CiK

subscribed


----------



## notz

been watching a group in lorain county all summer..... monday morning it was down to two and as of yesterday 1


----------



## grwill82

found fresh scrape under apple tree corner my property this morning.


----------



## mn.moose

Had some buck at my place last night grunting... you could hear it coming up the river. I almost grabbed my bow


----------



## notz

mn.moose said:


> Had some buck at my place last night grunting... you could hear it coming up the river. I almost grabbed my bow


:teeth: we didnt see a thing so make that almost a did!


----------



## MiamiValleyYoop

Got about another month before it gets exciting.


----------



## Tiggie_00

Our mock scapes have been up and running for over a good 6-8 weeks now.. The branches are chewed back a good foot but that's it. So they are coming to them.. Just now waiting for the action to start and they all will know where the network is to IM each other.. haha.. Last year we caught a buck under the acorn tree at a scrape and he was sex camming his doe.. LOL  His tongue was all out and he was like ... Alllllggggghhhhhh.. Also I didn't see any pants him. LOL 10 minutes later here came the doe.


----------



## Tim/OH

Daily updates will be coming from licking county....




Tim


----------



## IrregularPulse

Ross County checking in for updates. First year getting into all this stuff.


----------



## judychop

i'll update from stark & mahoning counties again this year...


----------



## chaded

:wav:


----------



## ohiobuck74

i'm watching the logan champaign county areas..
i will stay updated


----------



## JB13

I am in. Will be reporting on Richland, Ashland and Hocking!


----------



## slackster

Lets Rock and Roll!!! Time to sling some arrows:dancing:


----------



## EASY1

In for the season


----------



## grwill82

every thing off fields round here smashing swamp white oak mast in trumbull.had 8 baldies and 2 4 four points come under me yesterday.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Can't find a rub here. Way early. 


-Kmart pro staff'r


----------



## TrashCan

This early season hunting is almost unbearable.I know chances are slim that ill see a decent buck this early but yet every day I go back out like a fool!I aint seen anything but doe's and mosquitos.
Haven't even found a rub yet


----------



## rattleNgrunt

In..Fairfield, Montgomery, Warren, and Preble Counties! Goodluck...


----------



## hdrking2003

I know we are a little ways away from the prime time action starting up yet but I thought I would report a couple things that gets my blood boiling and ready for the rut. On Sunday morning I had a fresh scrape show up 30 yards directly in front of one of my stands with the tree above it being destroyed, and also my pops let me know that he had a pretty big 10 point chasing a doe from his farm, across the road, and up through the neighbors field. I asked if he was sure, and he said it looked like the big boy was definitely trying to "get some", lol. Very strange and early I thought, but then again I think about it all the time too, and chase the wifey around every chance I get.


----------



## irishhacker

Read the rut predictions from Charlie on Deer and Deer Hunting...


----------



## cfred70

I'll fill in my sights and sounds from Fairfield county


----------



## StevenD33

Subscribed. I'm a professional long distance truck driver and this will be the first time in a long while that I'm able to hunt the rut. Contemplating if I should take off for the last week of October and first week of November or the first two weeks in November. Any advice? Followed this thread all last year out here on the road and loved it.


----------



## grwill82

d33 all 3 those weeks prime in my opinion. just be in the woods any of those 3 weeks and u will have opps.btw the skeeters drank enuf tonite. I pulled out at 630 cudnt take it any more.


----------



## Huelsmme

Headed down to land in Adams County this weekend... Just a week ago saw a nice 10 point bedded down in brush field! Usually don't shoot this early but excited to see what's going on. It's going to be a warm one too!


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Bucks still in Bach groups on my cams. I've hunted 4 times and I've seen 0 deer Cant wait til the corn comes down!


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Read the rut predictions from Charlie on Deer and Deer Hunting...


I read it in the Oct issue, but I'm not a big believer in Charlie. I'm a big believer in the last of Oct and the 1st 2 weeks of Nov every year!


----------



## irishhacker

hdrking2003 said:


> I read it in the Oct issue, but I'm not a big believer in Charlie. I'm a big believer in the last of Oct and the 1st 2 weeks of Nov every year!


To each his own,, I used to be the same as you. But the guy pretty much nails it every year.


----------



## mn.moose

Guy down the road took a nice 8 pointer... but I didn't see anything, plus he was trailing it in so who knows where it was actually shot. Not a deer walking but the only hunt I went on seemed like someone left the lights on at 5:30am so I am sure they were up all night eating and sleeping all day. Planned on going Sunday as there was going to be a 18 degree drop in temps but now that has changed to 78 and sunny.... DANG Warm weather!!!!


----------



## stillern

Was in Ohio for opening week end. Saw several nice bucks. Still in bachelor groups. Boys & girls looked to still be living very desperate lives...for now. Some territorial scrapes and velvet rubs bit that was about it rut wise.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bwana

hdrking2003 said:


> I read it in the Oct issue, but I'm not a big believer in Charlie. I'm a big believer in the last of Oct and the 1st 2 weeks of Nov every year!


I agree, Charlie is just stating the blatantly obvious


----------



## irishhacker

Bwana said:


> I agree, Charlie is just stating the blatantly obvious


​sorry,, but I disagree. Did you read it?


----------



## chaded

Here is the thread going you guys can hash this thing out on.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2103249


----------



## Bwana

irishhacker said:


> ​sorry,, but I disagree. Did you read it?


Sorry, I agreed with you


----------



## Tiggie_00

Got to my stand this morning and there were 5 bucks playing poker under my tree stand.. LOL I was like Hey what's up? Brows said " You know us bucks were either playing poker or poker her.. LOL" .. Alright just send Ma Ma Ma Monster buck my way before Feb 2.


----------



## helix33

Tiggie_00 said:


> Got to my stand this morning and there were 5 bucks playing poker under my tree stand.. LOL I was like Hey what's up? Brows said " You know us bucks were either playing poker or poker her.. LOL" .. Alright just send Ma Ma Ma Monster buck my way before Feb 2.


Have you been smoking something were not aware of lol.


----------



## 3dn4jc

helix33 said:


> have you been smoking something were not aware of lol.


lol


----------



## hdrking2003

helix33 said:


> Have you been smoking something were not aware of lol.


....and if you are....Quit babysittin and pass that $h!t already!!!


----------



## TrashCan

November cant get here fast enough.


----------



## Outback Man

Kind of off topic but is anyone planning on hunting with their bow during the early muzzleloader antlerless only season next weekend? I think its BS that no bucks can be harvested because if this special antlerless hunt. 


Sent from my tree top porn watching device


----------



## CattleGuy

I agree, to quote Harriet Johnson (Blazing Saddles):

"WE the GODFEARING CITIZENS OF OHIO's AT wish to express our extreme displeasure with your choice of early muzzle loader season/no bucks aloud policy. Please remove it immediately! The fact that you put this early season in place here just goes to prove that you are the leading *******s in the state!"


----------



## fmf979

I am in a tree now and just got an email ODNR reminding me next weekend is anterless only. That's the first email I got from them.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Yeah I will be bowhunting next weekend. I hate that we can't shoot a buck, and imagine quite a few bucks are going to be checked in on Monday.


----------



## 1Badboy

Can't wait !


----------



## ohiobuck74

In A Tree 23' Up N Nothing But Birds N Squirrels Movin Here..
Need Some Cooler Weather Sweating My Butt Off!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

Its too freaking hot... Just a touch of relief next weekend and its locked up tight with Doe hunting gun season..  Its going to take 2 weeks to get those mature bucks back out in the daylight.. I dont look for anything promising until after Nov 1st.. I put money on a major decline in whitetail harvest this year..


----------



## 9 point

In in thanks


----------



## LX2970

Anyone here from Williams county?


----------



## LJOHNS

too warm this morning. I did find a couple fresh scrapes along the outside of some standing corn.


----------



## 195B&C

I love this thread!


----------



## helix33

195B&C said:


> I love this thread!


Glad you like it! Bow Hunters helping Bow Hunters.


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hunterGL

in stand now really warm first suit of the year


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Found these today while getting my cam. He may be decent. 


-Kmart pro staff'r


----------



## Switchback29A1

Me and three of my good buddies are headed to Jackson county nov 1st-9th. Gonna be my first time hunting Ohio, can't wait to see what it's all about


----------



## mathews_rage

helix33 said:


> have you been smoking something were not aware of lol.


:laugh:


----------



## ohiobucks

Marked!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## TrashCan

Too dang hot!And all this rain is making the mosquitos happy.They tore me up this evening.


----------



## harvel_33

Thanks in advance for any responses, I have a week of vacation to use and I am wanting to bow hunt in Guernsey County, near Cambridge. I have never been able to hunt the rut in Ohio and would love if someone could provide a little insight as to when the best time to be in the woods might be. I have often heard that week of Halloween or the week following is typically good for action. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deerslayer3071

hey switchback where will u be hunting in Jackson?


----------



## hunterGL

this is all I saw all weekend 24 Turkey's


----------



## TrashCan

harvel_33 said:


> Thanks in advance for any responses, I have a week of vacation to use and I am wanting to bow hunt in Guernsey County, near Cambridge. I have never been able to hunt the rut in Ohio and would love if someone could provide a little insight as to when the best time to be in the woods might be. I have often heard that week of Halloween or the week following is typically good for action. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Things start to pick up around then but id say Nov. 5-15 is always the best.Last 7 bucks I have killed have all been somewhere between those days and all or most were chasing doe's...I kept a log of all my hunts over the years so I have it down pretty good atleast in my area(Northern Ohio)


----------



## Smitty8076

second week of November. same every year. might be a little more intense some years. but u can't go wrong with that week.


----------



## danpshack

How do the acorns look this year fellas...last couple of years it seems they're either dropping like crazy or not at all? Specifically carroll county...


----------



## irishhacker

Most I've seen in years in Preble County...


----------



## Outback Man

danpshack said:


> How do the acorns look this year fellas...last couple of years it seems they're either dropping like crazy or not at all? Specifically carroll county...


Opening weekend it was absolutely raining acorns or two days straight in Warren County.


----------



## ohiobucks

Tons of acorns on the ground at Table Rock Golf Course in Knox county last night.  Got to get the last few rounds in before it starts kicking around here...


----------



## wstribrny

harvel_33 said:


> Thanks in advance for any responses, I have a week of vacation to use and I am wanting to bow hunt in Guernsey County, near Cambridge. I have never been able to hunt the rut in Ohio and would love if someone could provide a little insight as to when the best time to be in the woods might be. I have often heard that week of Halloween or the week following is typically good for action. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Howdy fella! I hunt about twenty miles out of Cambridge. This past weekend i was down there and they had a bunch of active scrapes going. Sunday night a cold front blasted through and dropped the temp down about 15 degrees (it was 86 when i got down there around noon). About 630 pm had two does bust out of the timber and had a nice ten right behind them. They didnt want anything to do with him at this point. I find that i see most of my bucks the first two weeks of November. ( I cannot attest to the third week as I dont get to hunt at all after that due to school and work). Hit me with a PM if youd like. maybe we can meet up for lunch when youre in the area.


----------



## ultratec1971

ohiobucks said:


> Tons of acorns on the ground at Table Rock Golf Course in Knox county last night.  Got to get the last few rounds in before it starts kicking around here...


I heard that !


----------



## bigperm8

The srapes are busting open in Stark County. Lots of acorns down as well.


----------



## tazzpilot

Walking my dogs yesterday evening just outside of New Albany (Franklin Co) and saw a 4 or 6 point chasing two does around a field. I hunt in Muskingum Co and my game cam has only seen one dinky 4 point. Seems like things are picking up though!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Nothing really going on in Licking County. I watched a small 6-point the other night walk back and forth in front of me and then eventually bed down. The deer weren't moving until just before dark. This is going to be another warm weather weekend so I'm not sure I will go out at all, especially with the early muzzleloader season happening. I'd be happy to fill a doe tag, but not having that anticipation of the potential for a good buck to come through and getting a shot makes it less attractive of an option.


----------



## helix33

ttt


----------



## sdavis

heading to hocking county wedneday hope to see some big bucks moving a little


----------



## irishhacker

Found a ton of these in coshocton


----------



## pnyhunter

Doesn't seem to be a good acorn crop in Nobel County this year but over her in Miami the ground is covered. Seem strange to me...

Cooler weather looks like it is here to stay so I am hoping the deer will be on the move


----------



## hdrking2003

irishhacker said:


> Found a ton of these in coshocton


I've been seeing those pop up quite a bit in Knox Co as well. We are getting closer fo sho and this week's break in the weather should help get them out and about a bit more.


----------



## chaded

I have been seeing a TON of road kill deer. Some spots I have seen 2 or 3 laying a couple feet apart from each other.


----------



## tim1676

Hunted Saturday morning until about 10:30. Only saw one deer a 1 1/2 yo 6 point around 9:00. I haven't been seeing much yet this year, but the corn is still up and the deer can move in and out of it from just about anywhere...


----------



## flounderv2

Well the bucks are still running together with no interest in the does. I saw a 2 bucks joined up last night just cruising the tree line making scrapes. Does were about 300 yards off in the field and the bucks couldnt have cared less. (Pickaway county by Orient.)


----------



## IrregularPulse

Corn finally starting to come down around me. Noticed some farmers out last night with their lights during my drive home and new empty fields on my way in this morning. I knwo it's still warm, but I can't wait until this week to see what kind of change that might bring. bought some scrape spray yesterday. Need to find time to go set a rub pole and make a few scrapes this week or weekend.


----------



## ohiobuck74

Same here saw 8 young bucks frolicking in a field Sunday eve. Does in an neighboring field.


----------



## BushTailButcher

Not showing much as far as rut around me either. Still seeing bucks running together. As far as acorns, there seems to be some in places, but they are small, and not near as much as the last two years. I put in alot of time scouting this past weekend, since you couldn't shoot a buck. I spent time just looking for scrapes and rubs. Didn't see much of either. I was surprised at how few rubs I found. Is anybody finding many rubs yet? I use the rub lines to figure what trails the bucks are using. But not finding much yet.


----------



## cfred70

Haven't found any scrapes or much rub activity in Fairfield county. Had a decent buck on his feet moving around 6:15 last night. Hoping tonight with rain moving in they'll be on their feet even earlier.


----------



## RH1

Rubs n scrapes are showing up here in tuscarawas county.. little 4 pt went by at 830 this morning with his nose on the ground and a steady pace..
I've killed my 2 biggest this week of October. Both were aggressive. One came into my grunt call and I snort wheezed the other. These cool days coming up should turn things up a notch


----------



## hdrking2003

BushTailButcher said:


> Not showing much as far as rut around me either. Still seeing bucks running together. As far as acorns, there seems to be some in places, but they are small, and not near as much as the last two years. I put in alot of time scouting this past weekend, since you couldn't shoot a buck. I spent time just looking for scrapes and rubs. Didn't see much of either. I was surprised at how few rubs I found. Is anybody finding many rubs yet? I use the rub lines to figure what trails the bucks are using. But not finding much yet.


I've seen quite a few scrapes so far, but zero rubs.


----------



## BROX

I'm not seeing any rubs,scrapes or bucks in Clermont but i know they are there


----------



## Offf2000

Hey guys whats the word in Meigs county?


----------



## Offf2000

Hey guys whats the word in Meigs county?


----------



## IrregularPulse

Just got off the phone with a buddy in Ross County and was told he was walking his dog this past weekend (not realizing it was muzzy season) and saw a couple large, freshly wetted, scrapes near a tree stand. About 4' Diameter and plenty of tracks in the scrape, so not man made. Rubs on a nearby tree as well. Seems who ever's stand it was has it in the right place.


----------



## helix33

IrregularPulse said:


> Just got off the phone with a buddy in Ross County and was told he was walking his dog this past weekend (not realizing it was muzzy season) and saw a couple large, freshly wetted, scrapes near a tree stand. About 4' Diameter and plenty of tracks in the scrape, so not man made. Rubs on a nearby tree as well. Seems who ever's stand it was has it in the right place.


Probably mine, thery're hitting the mock scrapes and rubline I layed down a week ago. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helix33

I hope they're hitting mine anyway lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BushTailButcher

Went out again last nigh. It is still way too hot down here. Sweating when I finally got in my stand at 4:30. Didn't see much action, a few does, but no horns. Didn't see any new scrapes or rubs.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Cold weather on its way for next week. Hopefully the corn will be coming off and the deer start showing up during the day.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Hopefully something is moving tonight because I just got soaked in Knox County. On a positive note I can feel the temperature dropping.


----------



## mn.moose

Went out last night.... didn't see anything but on the way out grabbed the card out of the cam and yesterday had 2 does in front of it at 12:30 in the afternoon... Good signs, and with the temp drop next week should be sitting nice for end of the month beg of Nov.


----------



## Outback Man

Driving up the highway and seeing deer out everywhere. Lots of good bucks out and moving. This cold is working its magic.


----------



## BushTailButcher

What we need is a good frost, I think that would really get the bucks fired up. My cameras are showing a little more movement by does, during the day also, but not much.


----------



## MiamiValleyYoop

Lots of rubs and scrapes popping up over the last week.


----------



## notz

downin morgan we can hear the brutal dom fights happening off int he woods behind my stand 


seen some nice large scrapes but as for positive id on any thing nothing yet


----------



## E72

Peckerhead bucks bumping some doe in the fields. Licking county.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

I thought it would be a perfect morning but I have yet to see a deer. I did hear one before daylight but couldn't ID it. Full moon certainly doesn't help.


----------



## shortstick28

E72 said:


> Peckerhead bucks bumping some doe in the fields. Licking county.


Had a small spike pushing a couple of does around in Marion county Sunday am. 
Seen a ton of new rubs and couple scrapes tonight that weren't there Sunday.


----------



## chaded

Heading out tomorrow. Hopefully see some deer moving around.


----------



## TH30060X

Havent seen any activity, but scrapes are starting to pop up


----------



## judychop

will be in kentucky this weekend for the early muzzleloader, will be back in the woods on tues morn every morn till we leave for rifle season in ky on nov 8th, i will report from stark co.


----------



## Iceman130

Will have a update from Holmes county for everyone this weekend!


----------



## OHIO_BuCKSlayer

Anyone seeing the October lull yet?


----------



## notz

last night in lorain county i seen the buck i been chasing for two years....... he phoned his home planet with the satelite dich he has for head gear.... 80 yards out in the middle o the field good to know he is still here.... but he was tending 3 possibly 4 does


----------



## nstrut

Pre-rut is upon us, gentlemen. Big boys are still laying low, but the little "peckerhead" (love that description from an above post) bucks are itching and starting to act like idiots.

If you're waiting for the first two weeks in November to hit the woods, you're missing out on some prime opportunities the last week of October can bring. 

Finalize that big chore list this weekend and switch into hunting mode from here on out.


----------



## z7master167

Haven't seen squat this morning so far


----------



## nstrut

z7master167 said:


> Haven't seen squat this morning so far


Full moon, bud. Sleep in and hunt mid-day.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

OHIO_BuCKSlayer said:


> Anyone seeing the October lull yet?


With lack of deer there is a good chance the whole season will be a lull


----------



## Timinator

Down in Adams county I haven't seen any good scrapes at all and I don't have any nice bucks on camera either. All small bucks and does.


----------



## mn.moose

VACATION Oct 25th and Nov 8th....nothing to do but sit 16' up in a tree!!!! Lets hope they are moving!


----------



## mandrroofing

Here in Delaware county,things are quite saw a nice 150ish slowly feeding in a bean field.the crops ate comming down so that will be nice...


----------



## mandrroofing

mn.moose said:


> VACATION Oct 25th and Nov 8th....nothing to do but sit 16' up in a tree!!!! Lets hope they are moving!


In my experience I've need good movment from Halloween out to the 10th to the 15th ish, I'd say you're early on might be a little slow but you should be in the mix of it


----------



## PayneTrain

In Athens County...Should've slept in today, haven't seen ****. ^^damn right about midday moon. Young bucks still running together last week.


----------



## bigbuck86

What is going to be best days to hunt in november. For rut

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mathews_rage

I'm thinking we are few days out, but next cold front should get them up. On the cams I'm still seeing bucks moving after dark. They are starting to move more so I agree, get ready


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Scrapes and rubs but nothing big moving around here yet . Cold weathers a coming .....


----------



## hunterGL

ATTACH=CONFIG]1786516[/ATTACH] shot this 10 point this morning


----------



## TrashCan

nice buck....things are slow here.Come on November!


----------



## mathews_rage

Nice buck man, congrats. Was a real nice morning to tag out.


----------



## helix33

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## sdavis

*sucked*

Sat in the stand this morning and this evening and nothing hope they start moving hunting till Thursday Monday temps are suppose to drop will be 25 feet up hoping for a shooter.


----------



## tazzpilot

Hunted Monday morning and had a couple does walk in. Went this morning and jumped 5 does up on the way in. No bucks on my cam. Walked the place and found no rubs or scrapes. A slow start. Hopefully the upcoming cold snap will crank it up. Muskingum Co.


----------



## WEEGEE

i travel the hiways in northren ohio.every day..seeing a few road kills ....several young bucks killed this week and the does are picking up a little.
very few sightings so far.....beans are well under way ,with corn following close...my guess it'll be another 2 weeks before it starts to get good....


----------



## Johndeere3390

Hunted in brown county yesterday from 1300 till dark and seen 11 deer total and one young buck. He was kinda with a doe, she was on the ridge and he was about 30 yards down it. He wasn't chasing and didn't seem to interested in her.


----------



## chaded

Hunted all day on Friday and saw a little half rack that was 15 yards from me with about 20 minutes of shooting light left. I don't know what he was doing and I don't think he knew either. Lol. About 5 minutes after that I had another deer behind me about 50 yards come out of a bedding area into the woods but I couldn't tell for sure what it was other than a deer. I waited to see if it would work its way to me but it didn't and light ran out. I think towards the end of next week we will see some things pick up a little bit with the following week being a great time of course to be in the woods.


----------



## nurface

Shot a 9 point last night thay was chasing a doe like crazy


----------



## mandrroofing

nurface said:


> Shot a 9 point last night thay was chasing a doe like crazy


9 point, mature or young? Pics?


----------



## S.Alder

Few scrapes in Lucas County, but not much activity. It was raining this morning when I was out but the temperatures are starting to drop. Going back out tonight.


----------



## Timinator

Montgomery Country; Had two Does at 20 yards the last 20 minutes of shooting time last night. I showed great restraint! It's not like me to let'em walk! No bucks seen except on camera.


----------



## z7master167

After i came out of the woods this morning there was a 165-170" buck standing in the middle of a field with 3 does... i dont have permission to hunt the farm he was on but he was about 200yds away from where i can hunt.. i dont know if he was after the does or if somebody jumped them all up that was around 11am this morning


----------



## cfred70

Good movement this morning in fairfield county, lots of doe movement but no bucks following them. Hoping tonights temp drop gets the bucks up and moving for the morning


----------



## lutzweiser

Dead in columbiana county. Had a 120" 8 following a doe Thursday night. Answered grunt and snort weez but that's all I've seen with antlers in the past week.


----------



## gatorbait42

Had 4 does a 135ish 9pt and a 100"er in front of me tonight eating Beans. The two bucks were just eating not paying a whole lot of attention to the does.


----------



## yost44

Walked a field edge today and saw 5 scrapes ...saw a small buck about 10 am by himself


----------



## bjmostel

Hunted since Thursday all I've seen is does and small bucks. Dad saw a 110" 9 point. Did have a 3.5 year old 8 sniffing a doe in food plot last night and my target buck cruising the same plot but was all between 12am and 3 am.


----------



## nurface

*9 point*















Shouldve snap a few more pics


----------



## farmcritter

nurface said:


> View attachment 1787273
> View attachment 1787276
> 
> 
> Shouldve snap a few more pics


Nice deer, and shot!!


----------



## farmcritter

Saw a couple fresh rubs along a creek bank on way to stand this evening. Feels like their amping up but nothing this evening.


----------



## nurface

Thx farmcritter I spend more time behind the camera so decided to tag out while I could .Nice deer for the area I was in although there are bigger I have to make use of my time behind the bow count .


----------



## nurface

*Trail Cam Pics*



















Heres a couple trail cam pics of same deer


----------



## wood67

I know what lmao means but what does rof mean


----------



## nstrut

wood67 said:


> I know what lmao means but what does rof mean


" rolling on floor" + lmao = roflmao


----------



## bigpess51

Saw my first shooter of the year last night at last light. He came out of a standing corn field and scent checked a doe who was not interested at all with him. The doe ran off and he stayed in the clover field eating. Today was awfully slow even with the cool down. Saw nothing in the morning hunt, at last light I had a small 2 1/2 year old dog a doe across the entire open clover field and grunted the entire way across. Good times are ahead, finally some big deer showing up on the cams for the first time all fall. CANT wait for November!


----------



## Iceman130

Holmes county: saw four bucks, three grouped up, one loner. And 6 does. All appeared to be doe/yearling pairs


----------



## dstubb

Have hunted the last two days and have not seen a single damn deer. The property i hunt is covered in fresh sign and i have been hunting it for years. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## mathews_rage

dstubb said:


> Have hunted the last two days and have not seen a single damn deer. The property i hunt is covered in fresh sign and i have been hunting it for years. Not sure what's going on.


I think with the full moon and being this time of the year that the movement is after dark. Some may be out seeking or feeding but I wouldn't stress it and stay out of some of your better spots for a week or until they are moving.


----------



## Outback Man

Only seen one button buck so far. Can see several new rubs from my stand.


----------



## dstubb

mathews_rage said:


> I think with the full moon and being this time of the year that the movement is after dark. Some may be out seeking or feeding but I wouldn't stress it and stay out of some of your better spots for a week or until they are moving.


I think it's a combo of what you said and the fact that the surrounding properties all still have standing corn. The property i hunt is a lone 90 acre rectangle of thick forrest surrounded by miles of agriculture on all four sides.


----------



## cfred70

Had a small buck this morning grunt his way clear acrossed the field. If the young ones are getting restless, the big boys won't be too far behind.....


----------



## tyepsu

Heading to Columbiana County this afternoon to check my camera and hunt. Hope this cooler weather has them on their feet.


----------



## Outback Man

Ended up seeing 6 more does. Had a couple at 20 yds and thought I was gonna get a shot but something spooked them. Not sure if win swirled or what. Put out 2-3 more mock scrapes but the one I checked from last week looks like it's been ignored. Rubs showing up everywhere though. Found this one in the dark as I got to my stand this morning








Think the landowner may cut beans tonight. Was gonna hunt a new stand this evening but if he does I'll be in my groundblind.


----------



## farmcritter

dstubb said:


> I think it's a combo of what you said and the fact that the surrounding properties all still have standing corn. The property i hunt is a lone 90 acre rectangle of thick forrest surrounded by miles of agriculture on all four sides.


I have this problem too. I like to hunt water sources and creek crossings next to my corn fields while there standing. Not sure if you have this available but its usually were I have the most incounters early.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

Headed to gurnsey county the 27 28 29th hoping to get some pre rut in


----------



## dstubb

farmcritter said:


> I have this problem too. I like to hunt water sources and creek crossings next to my corn fields while there standing. Not sure if you have this available but its usually were I have the most incounters early.


I have a creek and a big pond. Usually the deer do travel the creek bottom but not apparently are only moving at night right now.


----------



## Huelsmme

Adams county... Weekend was full of small does being chased off by smaller bucks. Uncle shot a decent buck with half rack on right side since his last time to hunt before heading to Florida. Genetics weren't quite there but old deer. In process of finding spooked a doe with a giant buck that I have only seen in person not on camera. Jumped him up prior to season in same bedding area. I have a nice 10 point Ive been after since last season.. So far only seen on camera at night.


----------



## nomansland

Huelsmme said:


> Adams county... Weekend was full of small does being chased off by smaller bucks. Uncle shot a decent buck with half rack on right side since his last time to hunt before heading to Florida. Genetics weren't quite there but old deer. In process of finding spooked a doe with a giant buck that I have only seen in person not on camera. Jumped him up prior to season in same bedding area. I have a nice 10 point Ive been after since last season.. So far only seen on camera at night.
> View attachment 1787619


That is a beautiful deer. Hope ya stick him!


----------



## Outback Man

farmcritter said:


> I have this problem too. I like to hunt water sources and creek crossings next to my corn fields while there standing. Not sure if you have this available but its usually were I have the most incounters early.


Sweet...I'm in that exact spot right now. Standing cornfield 25 yds to my right and a usually dry but slightly running creek 15 yds to my left. Creek has some slightly steep sides to it but I'm right at a low spot where they cross. Never hunted this part of farm before.


----------



## ohio moose

I hunt Columbiana county. Been kinda slow the last couple of days. Had 1 doe come out this morning 200 yards away. Getting ready to head out for the afternoon.


tyepsu said:


> Heading to Columbiana County this afternoon to check my camera and hunt. Hope this cooler weather has them on their feet.


----------



## Liveblue23

SW , Adams, hunted yesterday evening and had deer all over me seen 12 does 3 bucks and 1 was a shooter.was kinda odd the bucks were kinda feeding together without the does


----------



## harvel_33

Heading up to Guernsey Co 24-27th. Too early for estrus scents? Also wondering if anyone is seeing fighting. I had good luck during this week in past with rattling, just wondering what anyone near the area might be seeing/hearing. Thanks!


----------



## Johndeere3390

Question for you all. I'm hunting a private property in brown county this year and I'm not very versed in hunting on ridges. My stand is on the side of a ridge and I had a few deer walk on too the ridge and more along the bottom and a few come from directly behind me along the side of the ridge. Do I need to move my stand to the bottom of the ridge or the top or keep it where it's at?


----------



## lutzweiser

I hunt columbiana county too. 2 different stands beside lake tomahawk and zero sighting 2 days in a row. This NEVER happens. Has to be the full moon. Eating all night and sleeping all day


----------



## Jack The Ripper

^^^I have hardly had any pictures during the night at all this entire year.


----------



## #hunter!

Jump 3 small fawns on way in , that's it so far.


----------



## ohio moose

Had one behind my stand when I got to it. Other than that all quiet so far.


----------



## tazzpilot

Did a mid-day hunt today with zero sightings. Same thing all weekend. Getting frustrating. Got 5 does on the property but they're young so perhaps things won't get hot here until later. Used to seeing more action by this point. Good to hear others are seeing some movement. I'm hunting Muskingum county.


----------



## farmcritter

Outback Man said:


> Sweet...I'm in that exact spot right now. Standing cornfield 25 yds to my right and a usually dry but slightly running creek 15 yds to my left. Creek has some slightly steep sides to it but I'm right at a low spot where they cross. Never hunted this part of farm before.


I love to hunt the creek. I hunt just across it behind a couple grain fields early season. During the rut it becomes my main source of travel to get to stands in the thick sections of the farm. I also have railroad tracks deviding my property. I'd say 90% of our stands are off the creek or tracks.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

lutzweiser said:


> i hunt columbiana county too. 2 different stands beside lake tomahawk and zero sighting 2 days in a row. This never happens. Has to be the full moon. Eating all night and sleeping all day


what side the lake you on ? I'm on the west side by pancakes ....


----------



## lutzweiser

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> what side the lake you on ? I'm on the west side by pancakes ....


I have 2 stands on **** road. One right in front of my house and one in field up by universal auto. They are both on Ray McCommas property. First time in 5 years that I have no shooters on camera


----------



## mathews_rage

Does are still hitting the food spots with their fawns and small bucks are out checking does. There were 3 young 2.5 year olds out looking, on the way out one of them was rubbing his tarsal while pissing down his leg:thumbs_up.


----------



## Regohio

Highland County: My Buddy and I have spent 5 Sits in the woods...let's say 25 - 30 hours each. Together we've seen 11 Does and a Shooter Buck. But, this morning it was 34 degrees...woods were perfect...NOTHING! WHERE ARE THE DEER? Stupid Full Moon! I did see one nice Rub.


----------



## tpcowfish

Johndeere3390 said:


> Question for you all. I'm hunting a private property in brown county this year and I'm not very versed in hunting on ridges. My stand is on the side of a ridge and I had a few deer walk on too the ridge and more along the bottom and a few come from directly behind me along the side of the ridge. Do I need to move my stand to the bottom of the ridge or the top or keep it where it's at?


I would say higher in morn, bottom in evening if you can cuz of the thermals, air warms in morn scent rises, cooler in evening, scent drops


----------



## lutzweiser

How long does it take for them to get back to normal after full moon?


----------



## mathews_rage

lutzweiser said:


> How long does it take for them to get back to normal after full moon?


I think its 3-5 days, but I'm thinking the older bucks won't be moving for another week. I say that because it will be getting close to Halloween and they are calling for a cold front on Friday. Starting next weekend it will be that time that anything could happen.


----------



## lutzweiser

Is anyone else seeing a larger amount of acorns this year?


----------



## 184896

Henry County
Saw a six point and four point chasing around a doe and two fawns this evening.


----------



## nstrut

lutzweiser said:


> *I have 2 stands on **** road.* One right in front of my house and one in field up by universal auto. They are both on Ray McCommas property. First time in 5 years that I have no shooters on camera


You'll most likely only see does from those stands. :tongue:


----------



## lutzweiser

nstrut said:


> You'll most likely only see does from that stand. :tongue:


There are 3 buck I have on camera by universal auto. A 4 a 6 and an 8. None of them are shooters. I just hug a camera in front of my house. That is the patch of woods that leads to corn field by the lake tomahawk pump house. There are a lot of deer living in the lake. They are talking about letting people that live on the lake hunt on the lake property.


----------



## lutzweiser

nstrut said:


> You'll most likely only see does from that stand. :tongue:



Oh I get it now. I'm a little slow tonight. Lol


----------



## z7master167

Hunted friday eve, saturday morn, and morn and eve today.
Seen 1 doe saturday eve
Dad seen 8 and one small 8 pt
Yesterday morning i seen 2 does
Dad didnt see anything
This morning i saw 6 does and a button head and a coyote
Dad seen an albino at daybreak but no shot
This evening i seen a 5 pt and a doe
Dad seen 8 does
Ive had my cam out for 2 weeks with 1 small 8 point on cam, last night i had 4 bucks show up and one was a shooter, and 4 new rubs popped up by my stand. Heres a pic of the new buck


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

lutzweiser said:


> i have 2 stands on **** road. One right in front of my house and one in field up by universal auto. They are both on ray mccommas property. First time in 5 years that i have no shooters on camera


good spot down that way i hear .


----------



## lutzweiser

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> good spot down that way i hear .


I shot a 145 4/8 10 point out of the stand in front of my house 2 years ago. I had a 130ish 9 point last year that I was letting walk and someone poached him last day of the second gun season. There have always been nice buck around the lake but this year for some reason I am not seeing any.


----------



## AmishArcher

Had a 135" 9 point come in saturday night. He grunted and bumped a couple does into a field. Then kinda forgot he was in the mood for love and ate for the next 15 minutes.

Its not here yet, but its coming.


----------



## rattleNgrunt

Went out both mornings over the weekend in Warren County. Saw a young 10 point running by himself and 7 does all grouped together. Also had 6 longbeards but were at 100 yards and just didnt make their way down to my blind. Hoping to get out again this week and then headed to my farm in Lancaster the next three weekends....things should be getting hot!!


----------



## Oak Tree

Saw a nice one last Friday pestering some does


----------



## CattleGuy

Had 3 does in a group then 2, last night come by... a small 6 snooped around them but nothing. He went over and made a scrape. This morning along I80 at the hubbard exit on south side of hwy a nice 140 class tried crossing then stopped and ran back in woods the way he came. Not too long now ....


----------



## cfred70

After the full moon is it worth hunting this evening? Just wondering if it takes a couple days to get them back to a somewhat decent schedule.....just don't want to burn the stand out before the rut gets here...


----------



## dstubb

cfred70 said:


> After the full moon is it worth hunting this evening? Just wondering if it takes a couple days to get them back to a somewhat decent schedule.....just don't want to burn the stand out before the rut gets here...


I'm giving it a go tonight. Supposed to start raining around 7 o'clock, hopefully the drop in barometric pressure will cause them to leave their beds a little earlier.


----------



## chesnut oak

Headed up that way Thursday. Hopefully the next cold front coming will help even more.


----------



## BROX

I'm going out in Brown county first time to sit this set all yr can't wait


----------



## tyepsu

I got to Columbiana County around 3PM yesterday. I swapped out the SD card in my camera, put new batteries in it and moved it overlooking a mock scrape I made yesterday. After 2 weeks I only had a few pictures and they were of fawns and 2 small bucks. I am hoping this cooler weather brings on some pre rut activity soon. I sat until dark and didn't see anything but squirrels.


----------



## mathews_rage

cfred70 said:


> After the full moon is it worth hunting this evening? Just wondering if it takes a couple days to get them back to a somewhat decent schedule.....just don't want to burn the stand out before the rut gets here...


I wouldn't hunt it, it's the hottest day of the week and it seems it's only really young bucks that are starting to push. But then again my luck would be that a booner walks past the stand lol.


----------



## cfred70

Thats always my thought, is there really ever a day that "not" being in the stand is ok......I feel like I should hunt because I can....


----------



## mathews_rage

Thats true next week since it will be that time to be in the stand as much as possible. But right now it's risky because you could tip off the does of where you hunt. Just be careful to not spook them bad and it won't hurt anything. Let us know what you saw if you do make it out.


----------



## onlyaspike

CattleGuy said:


> Had 3 does in a group then 2, last night come by... a small 6 snooped around them but nothing. He went over and made a scrape. This morning along I80 at the hubbard exit on south side of hwy a nice 140 class tried crossing then stopped and ran back in woods the way he came. Not too long now ....


Where exactly are you talking about....by the weigh station? or closer to the Hubbard exit?


----------



## dihardhunter

Bumped into several pockets of deer on the long hike in on public land. Have already let a decent 6x3 walk coming off the crp. 20 yards. Hoping his buddy, a mid 40s 10 has similar plans tonight. They are moving even with the moon, slightly warmer temps, and rain on the way.


----------



## OHhunterIO

I finally got my first buck pics on friday night. Just two spikes and fork horn. Tons of doe pics though. Last night, what i think looks like a 130's 9pt showed his face hanging around with the fork horn. Hope he stays and/or brings some other bigger buddies with him. Gonna stay out of the woods til thursday or friday evening. Hoping this colder weather gets them up and on their feet and kicks off the rut.


----------



## pyrochoppers

Young buck chassing a doe this morning. Seen 9 does in the rain tonight
Auglaze co.


----------



## judychop

stark co here, just received a text from my oldest son who is in a tree tonight, at 5:45 he had a 150 class come in on a doe, he grunted at her she took off on a dead run with him right on her tail


----------



## lutzweiser

Dead in çolumbiana county again


----------



## DaneHunter

Still have the two big boys on my cameras and a few does but saw nothing over the weekend. Next weekend too early to try some rattling?


----------



## WEEGEE

road kills are picking up....saw appx 20 from ohio to southren in last night.
one big boy on i75 @troy oh. and another good buck on 33 @e liberty oh.
come on tuesday...start a 3 week hunting adventure.


----------



## mandrroofing

Had a decent 8 point come by at 5 o'clock a lot earlier than I expected saw 6 turkeys and before shooting light was over saw 2 does come past my stand the 8 pointer try to rub a telephone pole, he wasn't big enough to do so


----------



## dstubb

Stuck this button buck tonight, thought it was a doe but oh well i got meat in the freezer. I hunted all weekend and didn't see a single deer but saw quite a few starting around 6:30 pm. Right before this one came under my stand a doe had passed but was out of range. I don't think he was trailing her though.


----------



## dihardhunter

Ended up seeing another 7 point slipping through the crp to investigate my bleat call...it's just around the corner! Good public outing.


----------



## hdrking2003

Sunday morning was quite lively. Between 7:50 and 9 I had a few sets of does come thru, one of which is now at the Oilers meats in Utica, and also 2 130"-140" bucks cruising along the same trail in that time frame. One buck was tearing up a tree and making a scrape 25 yards from my stand. Pretty cool to watch, and you could tell they were followin the ladies. Didn't hunt the evening but did see a lil 6 point chasin 2 does in a back field near my ground blind. Things are heatin up fo sho and gettin close to the "all day sit" days.


----------



## berdarien

Anyone going out this morning? I feel horrible now. I had a party Saturday night with some friends and I didn't get home til almost 4. I was feeling a little rough to go hunt and he told me he saw an "8" at least that is what he thinks. He said he saw it at 7:30 and could see at least 3 on each side. I am thinking it might have been a much nicer deer than he noticed since it was so dark. Grrr.. I didn't sleep thinking about it and fretting so I Am going out in about an hour to sit. Good luck hope you guys actually get to see some deer instead of hear about them or see them on cam


----------



## chaded

Supposed to be showers tonight, Wednesday, snow/rain on Thursday and Friday, and showers on Saturday where I hunt this week. Ugh...


----------



## cfred70

In stand now and had does move through around 445 earliest I've seen them....maybe a good sign for my evening sit


----------



## AZSpaniol

Had an 8 point at my feeder last week around 7pm


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea I had a couple doe and fawns walking right behind my stand on the way in, decent movement so the lil guys should be out on patrol tonight. Better than sitting at home anyday so I had to get in a tree.


----------



## lutzweiser

16 doe and 1 buck tonight. Couldn't tell how big because it was to dark. But he was grunting the whole time he was behind me


----------



## LongbowLogan

I had 2 little bucks fight in front of me 5 different times, they both smelled horrible! I watched them pee on their hocks, I think their ready for the lady's lol


----------



## z7master167

Had this guy and 3 smaller bucks in my spot at 7:40 yesterday morning..


----------



## mathews_rage

Well I finally got to see some rut action at sunset. Had a nice 8 that is pushing 150 out at about 80 yards on the tail of a yearling doe. His main focus was on her, but he would eat and look around for any competition. Then he would look back at her and watch her, but he would not feel safe if he wasn't in cover or on the edge. She was kinda in panic mode, not sure if she wasn't ready or just young.


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Well I finally got to see some rut action at sunset. Had a nice 8 that is pushing 150 out at about 80 yards on the tail of a yearling doe. His main focus was on her, but he would eat and look around for any competition. Then he would look back at her and watch her, but he would not feel safe if he wasn't in cover or on the edge. She was kinda in panic mode, not sure if she wasn't ready or just young.


Get out a buck decoy for that guy and I bet you smoke him.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS

Got this guy on camera in







daylight eating some big tine


----------



## kline4303

The smaller bucks were cruising pretty hard this morning and this evening. Bigger bucks starting to show on camera but not during light yet.. NW OHIO


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

With all the small bucks cruising and seeming like they are ready, anybody start rattling yet?


----------



## WEEGEE

went to PA this morning @4am 30-71-76-80 must have seen 50 roadkills almost hit a 6pt with my car on the way in.
one roadkill, must have been a good buck near wooster ...head cut off!

come on tuesday...starts 3 week hunt.


----------



## shortstick28

I'm off all next week then three more days to burn if when needed. Buddy of saw a good buck fight tonight. Getting close.


----------



## danb2285

I'm holding out my vacation for the 6th 7th And 8th. Should be prime by then. Hopefully its not too late


----------



## TrashCan

big boys are still nocturnal in my area.


----------



## chaded

danb2285 said:


> I'm holding out my vacation for the 6th 7th And 8th. Should be prime by then. Hopefully its not too late


It is definitely not too late. Great time to be in the woods then.


----------



## irishhacker

Finding new scrapes every time I go out this week.. 
​Preble, Montgomery, and Darke County


----------



## Deerslayer 28

danb2285 said:


> I'm holding out my vacation for the 6th 7th And 8th. Should be prime by then. Hopefully its not too late


Those dates at dead on man! From oct 31- nov 15 this year will be awesome!


----------



## AmishArcher

danb2285 said:


> I'm holding out my vacation for the 6th 7th And 8th. Should be prime by then. Hopefully its not too late


Thats when i'll be out... november 7 has statistically been great days to be in the woods.


----------



## mathews_rage

helix33 said:


> Get out a buck decoy for that guy and I bet you smoke him.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man for the great advice, you are spot on with the decoy. I think if I had set one up he might of seen the decoy and might of pulled him in. Too bad I don't have a decoy (trying to buy only a few things each year to get everything)


----------



## MDJB12

Been out 6 or 7 times. mostly mornings. Haven't seen anything but the doe I missed three days into the season on my way into my stand. My farm is planted in corn, so that might be it. Both of my stands are set up ten yards into the hardwoods off the edge of the corn. Buck ARE rubbing and hitting my mock scrapes and making their own. I don't have any cameras up (can't afford the batteries) but I assume they're coming through at night.


----------



## Outback Man

Heard from two different people that Rt. 70 has become absolutely littered w/dead deer in the last week...assuming it's mostly young deer starting to get a little anxious. I haven't had a good buck on cam since Aug., but a real nice 3.5 yr. old 8 pt. w/kickers that I passed up about 6 times last year showed back up. Will pass him again this year, but gives me hope my lack of pics of bigger deer is coming to an end as they start moving a little more.


----------



## jr brown

Starting to see some little buck movement in Athens county had two 4 points and a spike come in at 4:50 last night all of them was grunting


----------



## mikesmith66

Dang man.......you shot it's head off !!!! :tongue:



dstubb said:


> Stuck this button buck tonight, thought it was a doe but oh well i got meat in the freezer. I hunted all weekend and didn't see a single deer but saw quite a few starting around 6:30 pm. Right before this one came under my stand a doe had passed but was out of range. I don't think he was trailing her though.


----------



## cfred70

Quick question for you guys that are typical Ohio hunters. Right now I have a property that is basically a small 30 acre woodlot right behind a house. The woods south of it is private property and no hunting is allowed. My current stand is along the edge of the woods where the red dot is and I've been running a cam there all summer and have had some great bucks passing through the area, but none since august, that area is a small grass area right now while the corn is still standing. I've had a quite a few does work through the grass area but I'm wondering if the corn is off in the next week or so, should I be closer to that corner where they travel back and forth along that fenceline? (Yellow Dot). I'm just thinking that my chances would be better along the fenceline where they travel back and forth to the "private property" once the corn is down...and would you be on the edge of the field or just inside the woods?


----------



## nurface

Sounds like the strategy i would use ??


----------



## nurface

I would try to be on the edge as best i could


----------



## Tim/OH

nurface said:


> I would try to be on the edge as best i could


 x2


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

I will be in the stand for my first hunt of the year on Saturday.

Can't wait...


Tim


----------



## dihardhunter

Grunted up a little 2 year old 8 point on public this morning at 8:45. Came from 175-200 yards away in mowed bean field to within 8 steps. Moving right on the back edge of that nasty wet stuff!


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Saw 9-10 bucks this morning and 7 doe
Bucks were grouped together and sparred a little socially. Made a few scrapes 
With the light rain and cool temps they were active


----------



## berdarien

Yesterday. Well I went in a bit late making a ton of racket since I was carrying my hunting chair into where I was sitting. I couldn't use my flashlight as I normally do to check for shine and I scared up two deer when it was still completely dark. I was pretty frustrated at that but I went and sat anyway for about an hour. I was beating myself up for the racket and I couldn't sit anymore due to anger so I decided to walk back to the truck. Well I grabbed my can call which I just bought a couple of weeks ago and hadn't really ever used and I was messing around with it. I was still about 300 yards from the truck when my buddies dog started going nuts. I could see him since it's an open field right now and I looked behing him and through the buildings I could see a deer and he looked like he was beelining to the call. Well the dog kind of slowed him just enough since he was directly in the path to him and me where I was using the can call. A couple of cars on their way to work scared him and pushed him back in the woods. I could see bone from at least 400 prolly more like 500 yards away and it looked like really nice bone. 

I have another place that I can hunt so I am not sure which area I am gonna pressure for the next few days since one I can get 1 buck 5 does the one where I saw the buck I can get 1 doe and 1 buck. But kicking them up early makes me nervous to really go back for a few days. Gonna put my cam up at the new place and see what happens. Really frustrated but that big buck was head down and everything. Looking like he was ready to have some fun. This is Northwest Ohio northern Wood county.


----------



## chaded

berdarien said:


> Yesterday. Well I went in a bit late making a ton of racket since I was carrying my hunting chair into where I was sitting. I couldn't use my flashlight as I normally do to check for shine and I scared up two deer when it was still completely dark. I was pretty frustrated at that but I went and sat anyway for about an hour. I was beating myself up for the racket and I couldn't sit anymore due to anger so I decided to walk back to the truck. Well I grabbed my can call which I just bought a couple of weeks ago and hadn't really ever used and I was messing around with it. I was still about 300 yards from the truck when my buddies dog started going nuts. I could see him since it's an open field right now and I looked behing him and through the buildings I could see a deer and he looked like he was beelining to the call. Well the dog kind of slowed him just enough since he was directly in the path to him and me where I was using the can call. A couple of cars on their way to work scared him and pushed him back in the woods. I could see bone from at least 400 prolly more like 500 yards away and it looked like really nice bone.
> 
> I have another place that I can hunt so I am not sure which area I am gonna pressure for the next few days since one I can get 1 buck 5 does the one where I saw the buck I can get 1 doe and 1 buck. But kicking them up early makes me nervous to really go back for a few days. Gonna put my cam up at the new place and see what happens. Really frustrated but that big buck was head down and everything. Looking like he was ready to have some fun. This is Northwest Ohio northern Wood county.



I kicked up several deer before daylight I couldn't tell you how many times and had deer come through shortly after. I would not worry about it.


----------



## berdarien

chaded said:


> I kicked up several deer before daylight I couldn't tell you how many times and had deer come through shortly after. I would not worry about it.


Thanks that actually makes me feel tons better.


----------



## helix33

cfred70 said:


> Quick question for you guys that are typical Ohio hunters. Right now I have a property that is basically a small 30 acre woodlot right behind a house. The woods south of it is private property and no hunting is allowed. My current stand is along the edge of the woods where the red dot is and I've been running a cam there all summer and have had some great bucks passing through the area, but none since august, that area is a small grass area right now while the corn is still standing. I've had a quite a few does work through the grass area but I'm wondering if the corn is off in the next week or so, should I be closer to that corner where they travel back and forth along that fenceline? (Yellow Dot). I'm just thinking that my chances would be better along the fenceline where they travel back and forth to the "private property" once the corn is down...and would you be on the edge of the field or just inside the woods?
> View attachment 1789822


I would suspect that fence line is a super highway for deer traffic since it connects all the areas and provides cover. If it were me that's where I would be as well as soon as the corn comes off. In the meantime I would be where you've been seeing the doe traffic. Find the does and you'll also find the bucks when the rutt kicks in good.


----------



## MDJB12

Outback Man said:


> Heard from two different people that Rt. 70 has become absolutely littered w/dead deer in the last week...assuming it's mostly young deer starting to get a little anxious. I haven't had a good buck on cam since Aug., but a real nice 3.5 yr. old 8 pt. w/kickers that I passed up about 6 times last year showed back up. Will pass him again this year, but gives me hope my lack of pics of bigger deer is coming to an end as they start moving a little more.


I saw a small 6-7 point buck laying on the side of 70 on my way to Gander Mountain last week.


----------



## TrashCan

in my stand now..2 spike bucks in field feeding 40 yards away .Found a new scrape on the way in behind my stand.Weather feels perfect just need a good one to come through.


----------



## stonefly71

I was heading to Buckeye Outdoors this morn and saw a buck out in cut bean field with his nose to the ground and on a mission.Fairfield county just south of Licking county line.


----------



## cfred70

Stonefly, you do much hunting in baltimore? Thats where I hunt too....you from around the area?


----------



## stonefly71

I hunt east Fairfield / Perry mostly.Grew up around Pville area.


----------



## cfred70

Got ya...I hunt right off rt. 37....Hunted the past couple days, lots of doe movement, but no bucks, tons of corn still up though.


----------



## holterross

Just seen a small 8 with a fork horn working the same scrape then walked off together here's a pic of the 8


----------



## stonefly71

Hoping by Xmas to be moved south.Moving to Vinton county.


----------



## holterross

stonefly71 said:


> Hoping by Xmas to be moved south.Moving to Vinton county.


Some big deer out that way I work with a couple guys that live out that way... Jackson produces as well


----------



## foxcat

cfred70 said:


> Got ya...I hunt right off rt. 37....Hunted the past couple days, lots of doe movement, but no bucks, tons of corn still up though.


Ha! I hunt 158 near 37 and 70. A few does around, handful of scrapes, but nothing active when I checked two days ago.


----------



## big B ohio

I saw 5 bucks tonight no shooters. They are definitely moving but still bached up


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Heading out to Knox County tomorrow morning. I sat this particular stand twice so far and have yet to see a deer, but the weather was tough both times. I have a couple good bucks on camera and I'm hoping they are up and moving with the colder weather moving in.


----------



## TrashCan

Ended up seeing 18 deer last evening.3 basket rack bucks,rest were doe's.Bucks were chasing a single doe at full sprint.Just getting ahead of themselves I think cause she didn't want any part of it lol.Next week is when things should start to get good .

This was in Marion County


----------



## Bow pro

I still havent got in the woods yet. This thread is getting me excited though!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Just had a 2 1/2 year old buck cruise through. He is starting to rut up for sure. I crossed over a fresh scrape on my way in and I can see new rubs from my stand.


----------



## ohio moose

Just had a six pt.cross in front of me. Grunted at him and could only get him to pause and then move on. He never came closer than 80 yds.


----------



## CAS_HNTR

Seems odd to me that the bucks are still together....I can't remember seeing together this late, am I crazy?

I wish I would be able to hunt this weekend!! Hit it hard last weekend and was pretty slow....I will be hunting the weekend of the 2nd and 9th, which should be good, but it's killing me not being able to hunt this weekend!


----------



## holterross

Slow morning in Meigs county.. Also haven't seen many road kills yet this year.


----------



## RH1

Last night had some good movement in tuscarawas county.
4 does came by at 640 and 5 minutes later a small 8 was right on there trail. he was looking hard for them nose down and trotting down there trail. On the way out i heard some deer moving around on the opposite side of the field and definetly heard a deer grunt a couple times. Lots of rubs showing up and seems that scrapes are under every overhanging branch on the field edge. My sons out now and he texted and said he used a scent drag this morning and has had 2 small bucks , nose on the ground come right in on his drag.


----------



## cfred70

Anyone noticing better movement in the morning or afternoon? For me those first few weeks, my evening hunts blew my morning hunts away, but I'm noticing on my trail cams, morning movement is getting pretty consistent.


----------



## ohiobow

i was skunked last night first time all season. but today i did see 2 diffrent bucks hit on the road and so far this week there have been over 10 car/deer crashes reported in he paper around here so I'm guessing it's getting close


----------



## ohiobucks

Anyone have any luck with light rattling yet?

Going out in the morning for the first sit in a new stand location. Just inside the woods with standing corn all around. The first handful of corn rows have been completely decimated by deer and raccoon...


----------



## judychop

skunked this morn in stark co....


----------



## WhitetailWriter

I'm back in from a cold morning of hunting and here is what I observed. First, there are brand new scrapes and rubs throughout the area I'm hunting. They weren't there a few days ago. I saw two bucks, both young but cruising the creek bottom and starting to show an interest in looking for does. I pulled three camera cards in this area and noted a dramatic increase in overall deer activity, but not necessarily mature bucks. I got a lot of yearling and 2 1/2 year old buck photos as well as several doe/fawn pics. There is a lot more activity during daylight than there was just a few days ago. This area is near the Knox/Licking County border.

I think hunters can expect to see young bucks harassing does this weekend. There will also be an increase in daytime deer sightings and more and more rubs and scrapes should pop up. I wouldn't expect to see many mature bucks on their feet until at least Halloween, but at least the action is picking up.


----------



## dihardhunter

Got out again this morning before work...grunted up 2 different bucks on public ground. Yearling 6 to the base of tree. Saw a bigger-bodied deer cruising a mature timber ridge a little later and he came in to top-pin range all bristled up as well. 2 year old 8 about 14" wide. Fresh sign has been popping up daily and the small fries are more than happy to respond to calls, but haven't seen a shooter in daylight in a week. Assuming (hoping) that's all about to change as Nov. 1 rolls around. 

Was in a different public spot yesterday and toyed with another yearling buck for 15 minutes or so. Oh yea, and other hunters have been out in full force last 2 days as well. Had 3 walk by yesterday and 3 more today.


----------



## EMT#104

Anyone know how the rut is looking in Crawford County? Going up there next weeks for my big buck I hope


----------



## Jhensler

Does anyone have any updates on activity near Jackson Ohio?


----------



## jjdelong10

Scioto county, killed a big buck last night neck was swollen prolly a 5.5 year old came in to a doe.


----------



## stonefly71

nice buck well done.:set1_applaud:


----------



## helix33

jjdelong10 said:


> Scioto county, killed a big buck last night neck was swollen prolly a 5.5 year old came in to a doe.


Nice Buck Man!


----------



## mathews_rage

Whoa what a stud buck, congrats man


----------



## ohio moose

Dandy buck! Congrats man!!


----------



## mandrroofing

jjdelong10 said:


> Scioto county, killed a big buck last night neck was swollen prolly a 5.5 year old came in to a doe.


Boom!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

jjdelong10 said:


> Scioto county, killed a big buck last night neck was swollen prolly a 5.5 year old came in to a doe.


Great deer. Congrats!


----------



## foxcat

Just sat a couple of hours (5-7) in Fairfield County, saw nothing. Pulled card from camera and saw a little more daytime activity from does.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Agreed that the action has slightly picked up in Marion Co. More doe sightings and 2.5 yr bucks on cams in mid morning this week. Hopefully see some good cruising sometime next week.


----------



## J Whittington

My news is just about a week old, sorry, In Lawrence CO. saw3-4 shooter bucks in a field every night. Witnessed some very entertaining buck fights as well. What I think may be a booner came into the field at 930 3nights in a row....saw some scrapes and rubs for the 1st time Sunday am. in the area that I hunt.

IMHO deer were hitting the field at night to feed, because there is NO MAST on the property that I hunt. Witnessed does, eating some of last years acorns, persimmons, and black/wild cherries.... I could have swore that I also witnessed a button head buck eating fresh hickory nut hulls as well...... It appeared to me that deer were eating any browse they could find....


----------



## Hoffy24

this may be off topic but do you guys in ohio prefer being in the timber or on the edge of a harvested crop field during the rut?


----------



## judychop

i love hunting the edge if corn is still standing after its been cut, i hunt the timber..


----------



## farmcritter

Small 8 giving a couple does [email protected]#l tonight. He was gruntin up a storm. Warren County


----------



## cgs1967

Hoffy24 said:


> this may be off topic but do you guys in ohio prefer being in the timber or on the edge of a harvested crop field during the rut?


Timber for me. The bucks will be checking bedding areas and where I hunt the does are in the woods when bedding


----------



## chaded

cgs1967 said:


> Timber for me. The bucks will be checking bedding areas and where I hunt the does are in the woods when bedding



While this is true, they also will be checking just about everywhere does go. A lot of the time bucks will cruise the corn field edges because there is a lot of deer traffic there from deer coming there to eat. But like you mentioned, I think it really just depends on the individual hunting location because they all vary some. 

The spot I hunt has corn up this year and had corn up the year before last. The year before last I kept hunting inside the woods and every time I did I saw deer just outside the woods between the standing corn and wood line going back and forth. It was frustrating! The end of November the farmer had 3/4 of the corn field cut. Right at the last minute while walking in I made the decision to hunt in the woods because of the corn being cut. Sure enough at about 9:30 in the morning I look out and see a buck in the cut field with his nose down! I hit the bleat can a couple times and he came right to me and I shot him so it worked out. This year with the corn being in again I have decided to be on the edge. We will see how it works out this time. My luck they will be in the woods this year. Lol.


----------



## cfred70

Do does start to travel more solitary when the rut is starting to kick in or is it just concidence, but I've been out quite a few times and for the past couple weeks when I've seen deer they've been in groups of 2-4. This week, I've seen about 8 does and everytime they've all been by themselves?


----------



## judychop

you will tend to see them alone as the rut begins to get close, they will seperate themselves from their fawns and other doe's, and eventually reunite with their fawns after they have been bred, I have watched more than 1 buck run off a fawn when he was trying to breed mom.


----------



## rattleNgrunt

Congrats...Nice buck


----------



## rattleNgrunt

foxcat said:


> Just sat a couple of hours (5-7) in Fairfield County, saw nothing. Pulled card from camera and saw a little more daytime activity from does.


What part of Fairfield...I have a farm right outside of Lancaster! Things should be getting good soon!!1


----------



## Outback Man

So far mornings have had better activity...I've only seen one deer in the evening while on stand so far (and it's at the processor now. )


----------



## cfred70

I sat yesterday evening in Fairfield county, had one doe come through early, and around 615 another doe came through alone. Pulled my cards and not much action on them besides the typical does and a few small bucks at night. I know we are all getting excited as it's getting close but I still think we are at least a week away from the mature bucks up cruising....I'm guessing next weekend will be a LOT different than these next few days.


----------



## nurface

Im of starting next friday and will be in the woods everyday from the first to the 11th so hopefully i hit the dates better this year then last...


----------



## BowOgre

I'm off the 30th through 11th. Excited to say the least. Only problem is that my covert cam stopped sending pics last week for no reason. I gotta try and fix it today. I'm having withdrawals!

BTW, I drive a little over 60 miles a day through farm country to and from central ohio during the week. I can usually peg the rut by what I'm seeing in the fields and woodlots as I drive by. So far nada. No roadkills, no mature bucks running field edges. Good times are heading our way. Best yet to come.


----------



## ohiobucks

Sat for a few hours this morning, saw two small bucks. Blind grunted one in, the other came out of some standing corn and was heading towards some thick cover.

A few new scrapes and rubs around, nothing major though. Morrow/Knox boarder.


----------



## foxcat

rattleNgrunt said:


> What part of Fairfield...I have a farm right outside of Lancaster! Things should be getting good soon!!1


North of Baltimore, east of rt158. I kill does for the farmer and he lets me get a buck if the opportunity presents. Haven't gotten a doe yet though, things have been slow so far. The standing corn is having a real effect on things. 
Where are you in Lancaster? I grew up just north of town.


----------



## cfred70

I'm hunting the Baltimore area as well.....nothing too exciting happening the past couple days...eventhough I want it to be here its not yet, not much has changed, still fairly early IMO


----------



## mandrroofing

Last night was pretty eventful for me I hunt in urban area behind houses and I saw at least 15 deer, I had a nice buck 130 inch rubbing a tree behind me I thought it wad going the other way then appeared next to my side moving quite fast drew back shot in the shoulder a little too forward good blood no arrow but looked last night and this morning backed out and no luck,Sux I caint seem to catch a break these last few years...


----------



## #hunter!

4 pt out early ohio 2:30 pm


----------



## Offf2000

I'll be in Gailia county the 2nd-12th. Hope it's on fire!


----------



## jpbasspro

subscribed


----------



## judychop

stark co was a bust tonight , heading to mahoning co, in the morn


----------



## shortstick28

In Columbus Indiana for softball tourney all weekend for my daughter. I'll be in a stand all next week. Seen 5 dead bucks on 70 west getting here.


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw 7 tonight, 2 spikers pushing yearlings around the woods and in the hay field... Knox county.


----------



## berdarien

Saw a doe at 6pm . She busted me so I put out the blind since I was just bush sitting in my leafy. She did walk within 20 yards before I moved to draw bow.


----------



## Tim/OH

I will be out for the first time tomorrow morning...



Tim


----------



## jre4192

Drove around Georgetown this evening in Brown Co. We saw atleast 50 deer in fields including 20 in one field. Not a single set of horns to be found.


----------



## #hunter!

Grunted in a shooter 8 but came it down wind. 0 30 mins back and forth he finally winded me . No shot. Bucks are ready in Ohio


----------



## 3dspothunter

Have been out 4 times this year, skunked every time, all evening sits. Drove around a bit tonight and did see one small 6 pt chasing/pushing a doe through a winter wheat field. She went one way, he went another. Saw 3 more does later. Going out for first morning sit tomorrow, hope to at least see a deer from stand. Mercer Co.


----------



## BLan

Had a nice 8 pt. working a scrape on top of the ridge this evening, my daughter hit the can and we thought he was coming down but he went the other way casually. good to see bucks displaying pre rut behaviour during daytime hours. Getting psyched about this weekend.


----------



## LJOHNS

Had a great evening! Had a doe and her fawn button buck 5 yards from my tree. They fed away and then a shooter buck crosses about 75 yards out grunting and follows them away. A little forky 4 then came in grunting. That shooter was a hog! I knew I would try him for sure if he came in range. Fresh scrapes too but they looked like a little buck made them. Harrison County.


----------



## ohio36hunter

two shooter bucks were killed within a mile of where I hunt tonite one was a 150 ish 10 pnt that came in to a decoy .the guy said his ears were laid back and his hair was bristled up coming in for the attack when he shot him ,the other was a 180 inch buck but I don't know the details on it.its about time to get serious about sitting all day.


----------



## emmac13

Does all alone tonight. They seemed edgy. I was able to use the Hardwoods Grunter set on YD. Put out 3 soft smooth grunts. Had a doe come in down wind. I think our scent was blowing over her. My 13yr old shot her and found her 40yrds away. Typically I would not do this so close to rut. But what the heck he is young and the smile on his face was worth it. We saw a buck 300yrds across field working scrape line on field edge. I think it is coming on slow. I think next weekend gets real good.


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Seen a 4 or 6 point making rub 2 days ago, looked like he was checking out a doe but quickly turned around. Rattled a buck in today.


----------



## nurface

Had a mature 8 dogging a doe around 6:00 pm .


----------



## WEEGEE

ohio36hunter said:


> two shooter bucks were killed within a mile of where I hunt tonite one was a 150 ish 10 pnt that came in to a decoy .the guy said his ears were laid back and his hair was bristled up coming in for the attack when he shot him ,the other was a 180 inch buck but I don't know the details on it.its about time to get serious about sitting all day.


buddy,how can this be??????i haven't come down there yet and they're already talking about me!


----------



## jjv101

Seems the deer up here in wood county are starting to move slowly but surely. As bad as it sounds being a firefighter in the area you get the drop on all the vehicle accidents involving deer. Heading out here in a few hours to the stand with a buddy, we will see how it is up here in NW ohio!

Good luck this weekend to all AT'ers


----------



## lutzweiser

*All quite in columbiana county this morning*

Nothing moving here in Negley in the A.M.


----------



## Tim/OH

No movement so far here in licking county..but my buddy Steve said he just had a 160+ 10pt about 15yds facing him...no shot

About to rattle


Tim


----------



## mathews_rage

Just a young 8 out seeking and some does feeding, that's about it


----------



## OHhunterIO

Doe and her yearling came in on me at 6:40 last night. She was real edgy, kept going in a 5 yard circle why the yearling just frolic'd around. She pinned me in my tree until 7:10,k she just wouldnt leave. Finally gave out a soft snort wheeze to get her to go so i could get down. Get new but younger bucks on my trail cam, mainly at night but they are starting to move more. Also, i had what sounded to me like a tending grunt for about 5-10mins repeatedly to the north of me. Sounded maybe 30 yards away, but its really thick where im at and nothing ever came out. This was 15 mins before the doe showed up from that general direction.

Seemed to windy this morning to hunt. Maybe it will calm down and i can get in there this evening.


----------



## ohiobow

ohio36hunter said:


> two shooter bucks were killed within a mile of where I hunt tonite one was a 150 ish 10 pnt that came in to a decoy .the guy said his ears were laid back and his hair was bristled up coming in for the attack when he shot him ,the other was a 180 inch buck but I don't know the details on it.its about time to get serious about sitting all day.


there was also another scored 204" on thursday


----------



## mandrroofing

How's the action this morning guys? Really windy where I am in central Ohio I'm going out this evening though


----------



## CattleGuy

Had two does by themselves browing along early about 6:15, at 9:00 a small 8 came walking by. No real intent.


----------



## Bow pro

I went out for the first time this year yesterday afternoon. I got set up at 3:25 and had a doe come in at 3:35. So within ten minutes I had my first deer of the season down lol. The one I shot was a this year fawn....and it was all alone. Maybe her mamma was already with a buck? So I tagged....field dressed her real quick and dropped her off at the processors. I went to another spot that I can slip into and was set back up by 5:15. Ended up having two bucks fight off and on for 15 minutes. They called in a third buck and he went and broke it up I guess. The one that came in to the bucks fighting walked over to where the other two were and came walking back with a nice two year old Ten point. I never go to see the third buck. The 8 was a decent three year old.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Nothing really moving this morning in Licking county. Had a small 4 point walk by feeding around 8:30. Other than him, nothing moving in this wind. I'll be out this afternoon and hoping the wind calms down.


----------



## #hunter!

Buck were up and movin this am. Saw 3 could have shot a small 8 . In stand now and doe just ran by 2:00 pm. Moving they are.


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw 4 deer this morning, grunted in a 120" 8 pt and passed on the shot. No rutting action. That's 5 bucks within bow range over the last 36 hours...


----------



## cfred70

Whats everyone thinking with the wind today? Worth hunting?


----------



## mandrroofing

I'm going to give it a go.the last 1.5 hours the wind dies down


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Went out this morning and debated whether or not to hunt my stand with a good wind or sit n a blind. Although it was windy I made the right choice had a 130s 10 at 730 walk by 20 yards. Then had does all over all morning until about 9. Say until 10 and then gave n to the wind. Headed to blind tonight hopefully it continues to pickup. On a side note have a bobcat on trail can pic! Pretty eat just hope I can see him a few times n the stand! Fairfield county-lancaster! Looking forward to the next 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Debated on sitting n my blind or getting into the stand. Had a good wind but it was fierce at times! Saw a 130s 10 walk at 730. And had does all over until 9. Sat until 10 and finally have into the wind. Headed out tonight to the blind and going to try a buck decoy!! On a side note have a bobcat on trail cam! Would love to see him a few times this fall! Good luck boys! Fairfield county-lancaster


----------



## sammusi

Went out this am saw a large bodied deer couldn't see the head of course ... and a little doe.. minimal movement blown out scrapes everywhere just no buck to go with them ..


----------



## sammusi

I had no buck on camera either moved it around to another side of the farm I'm hoping to start seeing some action


----------



## BLan

Too much wind. Killed the only thing we saw all morning but it was only a squirrel.


----------



## cwcamographics

Saw one small fawn at first light this morning. Kicked up two on the way in tonight. Windy yes! Ain't going to get one on the couch.


----------



## OhioXbow

Watching 12 does/ button bucks in my food plot. Have had 4 yearling bucks in so far harassing them. Saw a nice 2 1/2 old 8 but he wasn't interested yet, just feeding. The young bucks are getting excited, but looks to be several days away before the big boys get moving. South Eastern Ohio, Meigs County. Have two bucks sparing in front of me now, to bad they have a total of 4 points combined!


----------



## hdrking2003

Skunked this morning at a stand that is usually very active. Skipped the evening hunt in this wind to go get my first doe of the year from the processor and now I'm enjoying some delicious backstrap that the ol lady breaded and fried to perfection! Ain't nothin better!! I'll be back in the stand before daybreak tomorrow.


----------



## DaneHunter

Didnt see squat this morning and I sat until 1pm. Was going to go all day but the wind was gusting around 25mph. Gonna try it again in the morning. Pulled this from my camera though. A little spike decided to take on the big 10 Pointer Ive been trying to get. The funny thing is, the spike must have one because they next couple of pictures the spike is still around and the 10 pt has run off.


----------



## LJOHNS

Too windy tonight. Only saw a couple squirrels.


----------



## mandrroofing

I Watch a young buck make a scrape and then came into my decoy 50 yards from me blew, ran ,came back blew again ran again had a smaller buck come in again 50 yards to the decoy look at a while and then moved on feeding calmly


----------



## P&Y OHIO

I'm gonna finally chime in and say the daytime movement in my neck of the woods is heatin up!!!

Dinks and does have been the theme first few weeks of the season but today first mature buck was up well into the morning

Pulled stakes at 11 and headed to give my butcher a visit...before I even got there, saw a bowhunter draggin a really nice deer behind his four wheeler out of a harvested bean field...guessin 150's at least...MASS caught my eye first, big bodied...no doubt I'd shot him!!!

Got to Richard's and there's a nice buck hangin that just got shot out of East Fork...He also took in a Buck a few days ago that his wife kept sayin she never seen a neck that swelled up in all her years...he's figurin 25 in. at the base of the head if he had to put a # on it...FREAK!!!

His #'s are down so far, which coincides w/ what I've been seein and what I've been hearin as far as early movement 

We're on the edge and things are ready to cut loose!!!

All I can be sure of is I'm gonna be in stand every opportunity I have for the next month...really excited cause I got the next 3 weeks off w/ nothin but "BIG" Bucks on the brain

Good Luck Ohio and be Safe out there!!!


----------



## mathews_rage

I had an 8 that's in the 140s come in at 740 right behind the stand. He was thrashing on a bush 25 yards from the stand and then went seeking up on the oak flat above me. He is 20+ inches wide so I think he is the same gene line as the big 12 I got last year. Going let him grow a year or two. Had a button buck come in front of me at the same time. The big boys should be up on their feet now or in the next few days


----------



## z7master167

Nothin but yotes for me so far


----------



## mathews_rage

Woods is on fire, just had a 150 buck go through seeking in the woods. Just 80 yards out, so I grunted at him and he wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## cfred70

2 small bucks this morning in fairfield county....nothing since, gonna sit today til lunch if movement picks up


----------



## C.morris740

Buddy and I went out last night. Had a small 4 point and a spike walk in and start grunting at each other. They ran off and a mature doe came in. I was just about to draw on her than another spike ran in hot and bothered nose down on the does trail and ran her off. Saw about 4 more does further out.


----------



## JB13

Had what looked to be the 8 point that was traveling with the big 12 I am after run a big doe passed and into a cut off bean field. 10 minutes later she came back hit a licking branch and did her thing in a scrape I seen yesterday. Then offered up a 15 yard shot I could not pass. Dropped in site. So that fills my antlerless tag. On to the big boys. This was in Ashland county.


----------



## cfred70

Had two does feeding in cut beans around 915, a decent 2.5-3.5 year old came and sniffed them and then ran them out of sight


----------



## flyin2jz

Finally got a nice 10 on cam yesterday. Was still at night but I haven't had any bucks in cam this year. Had does all over me last night. They are still with their fawns and nothing behind them. Seems like the doe activity is picking up. I'm in warren south of Dayton.


----------



## mathews_rage

Small 6 that was broken up and a fork horn was on the heels of a doe and her fawn, they all came through round 9:00.


----------



## Outback Man

Rattled in a little forkie and small 8 this morning...been totally dead since. Beans have been cut so may sit blind tonight with a decoy.


----------



## Outback Man

Outback Man said:


> Rattled in a little forkie and small 8 this morning...been totally dead since. Beans have been cut so may sit blind tonight with a decoy.


Correction...only parts of beans have been cut and farmer started cutting again. He should be able to finish the front field and then hit the field my blind is on. Probably skip the decoy portion of things though just so it don't get run over.


----------



## dihardhunter

Calling up small bucks was the theme this past week. On public land, had 6 different within 30 yards. Did pull a camera that had been out for a couple weeks and since October 21st, I had 5 different 2 year old+ bucks hit the scrape. All between 6:30-7:15 in the morning which is JUST before legal shooting time including 2 definite shooters for me on public. 135" 10 point and a typical 12 + 4 kickers...guessing him in the 153-157" range. As soon as the warm front moves out from Halloween, I'm expecting things to fully turn loose! Updates from Central OH...


----------



## S.Alder

I have been seeing a lot of small bucks moving around the last few days. This morning I saw 4 does cross the field I was hunting, followed by a little 4 pointer. I am also seeing quite a few scrapes.


----------



## Mao

Had a 140"+ come in to 7 yards to my buck decoy last evening. He pawed the ground and came in all bristled up. Light was fading and I wasn't 100% sure he was what I though he was so I passed on him. Friday night I saw a good buck running a doe hard in the timber. Starting to warm up.


----------



## Lorijamie23

4pt harassing two doe fawns at 11am, not much going on yet in Hardin


----------



## addison_smith15

Im in warren county and my dad saw a buck today acting crazy! So the rut is in over here im pretty sure.


----------



## Tn10point

Sounds like things are starting to heat up. Its kinda got me to wondering. If I made the right choice yo take my vacation Nov 8-14.


----------



## z7master167

4 does n a button head so fat this eve


----------



## TrashCan

Got this guy on cam last night .Never seen him before.Crab claw 10pt.Doe was in pic before him and he was right behind her.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Went out last night and sat n a blind with a buck decoy. Had two does come into about 50 and run back and forth for about 15 mins. This morning the weather was about perfect. Zero wind and cold. Had a doe and her yearling come n early to about 10 yards then heard a buck grunt and saw a doe go running through the woods. Around 9 o clock but never saw the buck. Headed back on Friday through Sunday and then Friday through Tuesday! -Fairfield county-Lancaster


----------



## J Whittington

Still seeing big bucks in field late at night....I hope to return next week....

DEER ARE VERY HUNGRY in Lawrence Co...no acorns at all.... after dark, and early morning while dark, the fields are full of deer feeding on what ever they can find. Im Putting some corn out next time out...bet it wont take them long to find it.


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 3 does and a fawn this morning in licking county..


Tim


----------



## stonefly71

Heading to Columbus yesterday afternoon saw 2 6 pointers killed along 70 just west of 256.


----------



## jayb

Shot this public land buck at 8:00 a.m., this morning. He came in and made a scrape about 25 yds. from my tree. This is actually only the 2nd deer I have seen from stand this year.


----------



## chaded

Good job man.


----------



## mathews_rage

Congrats Jayb


----------



## stonefly71

Nice Buck Good going.:set1_applaud:


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Nice buck!!


----------



## gatorbait42

2 doe's and a 4 pt digging a scrape. Also heard a buck grunt in the creek bottom in the thick brush but never did see the head gear. Didn't see the first deer until after 9am this morning in Licking co.


----------



## cfred70

dihardhunter said:


> As soon as the warm front moves out from Halloween, I'm expecting things to fully turn loose! Updates from Central OH...



I agree....I think it's still a little early, just the young ones getting excited. Have a feeling the big boys won't get up and motivated until the end of the week into next week....


----------



## psexforce#70

Anyone hunting Vinton County? How's the action? My family has a 480 acre camp out there but I live in Pennsylvania so don't get to go out as much as i would like but excited to check my cuddeback pics when I bow hunt the second week of November!!


----------



## Outback Man

Had a nice wide young 10 pt walk thru the beanfield at 5pm. He the jogged towards the front with his mouth open. Then at 6pm had a shooter 8 pt come out. I passed him half a dozen times last year. He's either 3.5 or 4.5 and is prolly in the 140s. He absolutely blew up on width and mass. Ha an awesome 1"-2" thick bladed right brow and a 1"-2" hook kicker off his right G2. I'm 100% convinced he's the offspring if the big boy I shot in '11, but 2-3 yrs younger. Watched him for 15 minutes before the combine ran him off. Kind if glad it did cause I was gonna shoot him but would really like to see what he does next year. Warren County.


----------



## racknroll 171

Hoping to get out in Chillicothe this weekend, anybody seeing any rut activity down that way? I caught this on trail cam 2 years ago and saw him once dogging a doe across a field but was 180-200 yards away, hard to miss him though.....


----------



## ChachiSnips

In Coshocton county had a nice 10pt work by me in some thick brush towards a scrape at sunset last night. This morning I heard a grunt then saw a doe walking with her tail straight out like she was in. An hour later woods went crazy and had 3 bucks full bore chasing and grunting at a doe, then had 4 does come by behind that group and they were being trailed calmly by a nice young 8 pt.

I think the cool front around Halloween will really kick everything up a notch. Although we've traditionally killed more bucks closer to 11/9, our records show our sightings are always highest the first week of November. Can't wait for the weekend.

Moved 2 cameras to active scrapes to see what hits them and then put the third camera set to take a video facing a 3d buck target just to see if I can get video of another buck attacking it. We've had our targets hit several times in the past so we don't usually leave them out anymore.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## TrashCan

lots of new scrapes found this evening on the way in but didn't see much cause the farmer was plowing 60 yards away


----------



## Danner

Lorain County: Had a 4.5 year old 140"-150" 8 point come out of a creek bottom into an open field last night at about 6:20pm. First big boy I've seen before sunset. He messed around on the tree line for a few working a couple scrapes then headed out across the field. He stopped when I grunted at him but wouldn't commit. He just stood there for about 5 minutes scraping the ground and going to town on some branches with his rack. Moving a stand tonight to try an ambush him where he came out...


----------



## atwanamaker

Its definitely ramping up. I tagged out last night in Columbiana County


----------



## mn.moose

I had 4 does come out on Saturday about 8:30am, then a smaller buck pushed them across the field 70 yards out. No response to anything but the site of tail. Then about 1.5 hours later 3 different does came out and they got pushed by a different small 6 pointer. He was running them. No response from him either.... Then I sat all day... 2 more different does at dark in the field. Rut is so close. I think having Nov. 8th off is going to pay off for me for sure!


----------



## ohiohunter02

atwanamaker said:


> Its definitely ramping up. I tagged out last night in Columbiana County


Congrats on a nice buck. What part of Columbiana Cnty? I live and hunt in the Lisbon area.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

atwanamaker said:


> Its definitely ramping up. I tagged out last night in Columbiana County


Neat looking buck. Congrats!


----------



## ArcheryRoad

congrats on the kills- nice public land buck!

out a few times in morning last few days in warren cry. small buck activity picking up, mature deer haven't really seen- properties i hunt have great deer around so very soon activity looks to increase.. dont like this warm front this week but hopefully after friday temsp stay in 50's and lower.. should be a great upcoming weekend!!


----------



## helix33

jayb said:


> Shot this public land buck at 8:00 a.m., this morning. He came in and made a scrape about 25 yds. from my tree. This is actually only the 2nd deer I have seen from stand this year.


Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## helix33

atwanamaker said:


> Its definitely ramping up. I tagged out last night in Columbiana County


Nice buck, Congrats!


----------



## rustydog32

I will be showing up in licking and Knox this Saturday for two weeks looks like things are starting to heat up!


----------



## IrregularPulse

racknroll 171 said:


> Hoping to get out in Chillicothe this weekend, anybody seeing any rut activity down that way? I caught this on trail cam 2 years ago and saw him once dogging a doe across a field but was 180-200 yards away, hard to miss him though.....
> View attachment 1792954


Wow! I'm in Chillicothe too. Hopefully close enough to you where this beast can walk in front of me  I took a walk with the family last night and saw 2 scrapes and rub on a little 1-2" diameter tree. Only sign I've seen. I've seen a little spike buck in the area twice now and have to assume they're from him.


----------



## bigpess51

Pretty slow this weekend for me in NW Ohio. I did see one nice buck at about 75 yds in the timber but was unresponsive to a grunt call Sunday morning. Saw a few small bucks out looking around. I think all of the does are in hiding at the moment not trying to be harrassed. Saw a few rubs no real scrape activity that I could see. I was told that I had a shooter under one of my stands last night when I was on the other side of the farm (young kid so not sure how big it really was). Leave for Iowa for 10 days this friday. Can't wait!


----------



## Johndeere3390

I found two monster rubs this morning, you guys think it's to early to use some doe in estrous and the can?


----------



## mn.moose

Johndeere3390 said:


> I found two monster rubs this morning, you guys think it's to early to use some doe in estrous and the can?


I just bought mine on Saturday. Put it out for the late afternoon, but all my activity was in the AM. I think I will keep it out from here on out. But I do think that the big boys are still hiding if you care.


----------



## Johndeere3390

I can't upload the pic but I've never seen a rub like this. And what did you put out?


----------



## judychop

hunted stark and mahoning counties over the weekend , bucks were on their feet all weekend long, saw quite a few small bucks didnt see any shooters, rattling, grunt tube & estrus can, really worked well over the weekend..


----------



## Deerslayer 28

My buddy saw a 160"+ on his feet this am.


----------



## Mcust79

Grunted in a nice 10 point this morning just wasn't what I was after so I let him walk. Then rattled in another but didn't get a good look at his rack. Starting to move and respond more. Won't be long now!!


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Rut is here boys!! Time to be in a tree from now to nov 20


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Little ones are pushing the lady's but that's about all here


----------



## BubH

Anxious to get out. Just got my fresh buck urine and doe estrous from WWW.timbervalleyfreshscents.com. Read good reviews but have never used it. Anyone on here ever used it?


----------



## BubH

Scratch that, it is www.tvfreshscents.com


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Last night in Adams county I saw 7 bucks. Three hit the scrape below me. Biggest was about 110". Saw one chasing a doe but was shortlived. The night prior I had a 125" or so under me. He was nice and got video of him. It's starting to get better. Finally.


----------



## nelliott

Its slowww here in Seneca County.


----------



## TheKingofKings

Heading up Friday to hunt for a week. Can't wait to get in a tree Friday afternoon.


----------



## Tmac1221

In the woods in Guernsey county, I haven't seen nothing yet. There is a nice fresh scrape though about 20 yards from my stand. I can't wait too see what the night entails.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

In gurnsey as well just set a new stand in a thicket between 2 food sources. If nothing else it looks good on paper


----------



## judychop

keep us posted on the timbervalley scent, I also ordered from them, mine hasnt been delivered yet


----------



## chaded

Won't be out til Saturday. Things should be going pretty good then I suspect.


----------



## Tn10point

I will be in Adams county Nov 9 for a week. Just hoping we aren't to late.


----------



## Tim/OH

Won't be back out until tomorrow afternoon

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

Tim/OH said:


> Won't be back out until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Tim
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk




Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bwana

Tim/OH said:


> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Butt dials


----------



## Tim/OH

Bwana said:


> Butt dials


 lmao ikr trying to delete it


----------



## chaded

Tn10point said:


> I will be in Adams county Nov 9 for a week. Just hoping we aren't to late.


You will not be too late.


----------



## mxkop

Heading to Adams County to hunt the 30th of Oct thru the 4th of Nov. I'm hoping we hit it just right!


----------



## comer44883

In wyandot county tonight saw a small six point chasing a mature doe like it was his last day on earth


----------



## HANKFAN

Tn10point said:


> I will be in Adams county Nov 9 for a week. Just hoping we aren't to late.


If you are hunting mature deer, your right on the money starting Nov 9th!


----------



## cwcamographics

Saw 9 doe and two bucks. Does all had fawns. Bucks were not that interested.


----------



## TrashCan

Gonna hunt like a mad man the next 15 days.Big ones are starting to come in 5 minutes before legal time.


----------



## z7master167

Hunted all weekend seen 1 deer saturday morning but couldnt tell what it was, seen 1 button buck sunday morning, and i seen 10 does and a button buck sunday eve, the rut surely isnt pickin up in my area


----------



## ohiobuck74

Had a small buck under me at 4:30 then at 5:30 watched a 160+ work around me for an hour n half checking scrapes heating up here...


----------



## atwanamaker

ohiohunter02 said:


> Congrats on a nice buck. What part of Columbiana Cnty? I live and hunt in the Lisbon area.


Near Calcutta. I tried out some public land near lisbon a few yrs ago with no luck. Got on a lease where Im at, only an hour from my house. Good luck!


----------



## Nighttrout

I start vacation Friday for 10 days of hunting. I normally don't start this early but the moon is going to be getting full the week I normally take vacation. I will hunt during the full moon but will never take vacation to hunt during the full moon period. I just don't have any luck during the full moon no matter what the weather?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Saw a 120-130" 8 point tonight make a scrape and bully a little buck. Only a 3.5 year old deer. Still don't have any mature bucks on camera yet. I hunt an awesome travel corridor during the rut and the big boys aren't using it. Yet.


----------



## atwanamaker

Deerslayer 28 said:


> Rut is here boys!! Time to be in a tree from now to nov 20


I agree. I tagged out on Mature Bucks in both PA and OH this weekend. They werent chasing hard yet but they were lingering behind the action and establishing dominance and territory.


----------



## ohiohunter02

atwanamaker said:


> Near Calcutta. I tried out some public land near lisbon a few yrs ago with no luck. Got on a lease where Im at, only an hour from my house. Good luck!


Oh ok.. I have over 500 acres of private land that I hunt and don't have to worry about to much outside intrusions... been seeing thr activity pick up... I agree from here on out its going to get good..


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

I can't wait for Friday. I'm leaving work early to hit the woods through Sunday evening! Then back down the following Friday early until Tuesday night. I love my wife and daughter but man I am excited and going to be useless the next two weeks at work checking the updates here and the weather. Hopefully I hit it during the hot times!!


----------



## Brent.hood

I just got this pic from my friend who lives in brown county we are going up there on nov 10 I just hope we are not late


----------



## chaded

^Lol.


----------



## berdarien

bigpess51 said:


> Pretty slow this weekend for me in NW Ohio. I did see one nice buck at about 75 yds in the timber but was unresponsive to a grunt call Sunday morning. Saw a few small bucks out looking around. I think all of the does are in hiding at the moment not trying to be harrassed. Saw a few rubs no real scrape activity that I could see. I was told that I had a shooter under one of my stands last night when I was on the other side of the farm (young kid so not sure how big it really was). Leave for Iowa for 10 days this friday. Can't wait!


Use your doe estrus call. They are beginning or have been for a little bit. This way that buck thinks you're the only doe in estrus around. Maybe throw a little rattling in. As I said last week. I threw the can out a little bit messing with it and I had a bruiser running head low. Good luck (Btw I am in wood county)


----------



## Liveblue23

Local hunting Adams, start my vacation Friday till the following Monday so I'll be at it hard.moving cams to scrapes Friday


----------



## Jthunter

Heading out Thursday morning to hunt till Nov 7!! Hoping this cool front at the end of the week will get the mature deer on there feet.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Returning from antelope camp in Wyoming tomorrow and looking forward to getting back in a tree after doing all of this open land hunting. It's awesome to be able to follow the rut activity from across the country.


----------



## benkharr

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> Saw a 120-130" 8 point tonight make a scrape and bully a little buck. Only a 3.5 year old deer. Still don't have any mature bucks on camera yet. I hunt an awesome travel corridor during the rut and the big boys aren't using it. Yet.


Sunday night called in a 3 yr old he came to 80 yards but not any closer. This seems very similar to what you experienced.


----------



## huntnfever

Tn10point said:


> I will be in Adams county Nov 9 for a week. Just hoping we aren't to late.


Hey Tn10pt. My buddy and I met you as you were leaving last year. We had just arrived. We will be there the week of the 4th. Maybe I can give you some good news. Take care and good hunting.


----------



## cfred70

I'll be out this evening, buddy killed a pretty nice 10pt yesterday around 530....wasn't with a doe, but was up cruising before sunset....need to be in a tree as much as you can right now


----------



## foxcat

Buddy of mine shot a 120 class 8 point in southern Fairfield county yesterday, right before the end of shooting light. Buck was alone, but not headed toward food, probably cruising.


----------



## bgriff008

I was out this past weekend and just saw a button buck. I have yet to see any activity going on. I was hunting Morrow county, just south of Mansfield. I'll be there again this weekend.


----------



## Hog Man

Really frustrated right now, I wont be coming in from Germany until the 23rd of November. And cant hunt until the day after thanksgiving or thanksgiving evening. You guys think Ill miss the whole rut action this year? Ill be bow hunting in Brown/Highland counties and Shotgun hunting in Licking/Knox/Jackson/brown/Highland counties, Jumping all over the place LOL, maybe even Pickaway one day too.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Has anyone been hunting mid day or even all day yet? What time has everyone been getting into the stand for your evening hunts?


----------



## bulldogbish

Headed to Scioto County on Saturday for the week. This will be my first trip to OH, Ive only hunted in Mass and CT, where the rut is very hit or miss or non existent!

Couldn't be more excited to get in a tree out there...the reports of rutting activity are getting me pumped. Ill share our rut experiences early next week.


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand now....



Tim


----------



## BubH

Hunting a new place tonight. Pulled in a drag rag with timber valley fresh scent fore play on it. Didn't get set up before a mature doe and a 2 1/2 year old 6 pointer came in. She milled around just out of range so no shot on her. The buck came in to 10 yards and stood for almost 30 minutes getting nose fulls of the scent. He fed off and not sure where the doe went. Getting close!


----------



## mshumak3

In stand now. New spot in franklin co. Been slow lately so fingers are crossed.


----------



## ruttin2

I have been getting into the stand around 2pm haven't been seeing any action until around 5 still nothing so far this evening


----------



## bgriff008

mshumak3 said:


> In stand now. New spot in franklin co. Been slow lately so fingers are crossed.


Where in Franklin. You dont have to give an exact location, but general area would be cool. I live near polaris. So just curious what area you were.


----------



## jsbhunter

I didn't see any last night while hunting Hardin county and have not seen any Yet tonight in Marion county.


----------



## #hunter!

5 doe now. 1 , 5 feet in front of blind. Ohio bait!!!! Waiting former big now!!!


----------



## mshumak3

bgriff008 said:


> Where in Franklin. You dont have to give an exact location, but general area would be cool. I live near polaris. So just curious what area you were.


I live near polaris as well. Hunting in Gahanna area tonight.


----------



## bgriff008

mshumak3 said:


> I live near polaris as well. Hunting in Gahanna area tonight.


R u doing the gahanna hunting program where you can hunt the parks. The sherrifs dept controls the hunting and locations. I did this the last 2 seasons, but never actually got out and hunted. Anyway good luck where ever you are.


----------



## #hunter!




----------



## mshumak3

bgriff008 said:


> R u doing the gahanna hunting program where you can hunt the parks. The sherrifs dept controls the hunting and locations. I did this the last 2 seasons, but never actually got out and hunted. Anyway good luck where ever you are.


PM sent


----------



## Ohio Bucks

Nothing but squirrels here in Preble county.


----------



## mshumak3

Surrounded by squirrels and nothing else. Did find several scrapes though. About to pack it in and call it a night. Back out this weekend then taking a few days off next week. Franklin county.


----------



## coonstalker

I also hunt Franklin county near Grove City I jumped up a doe this evening on the way in but that was it.


----------



## DaneHunter

Ohio Bucks said:


> Nothing but squirrels here in Preble county.


Where you at in Preble? Im about 5 miles East of Hueston Woods.


----------



## mathews_rage

Past two mornings young bucks were out cruising and does were out feeding heavily with their fawns in the evenings. So those that are worried about coming later, its just starting to ramp up. I'm so excited about this next week, its seems like this year its going to be great.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

last night sucked, tonight hunted a bean field and had lot of action.. saw about 6 bucks and 6-8 doe. two bucks were good ones over 140"
little chasing adn harrassing of does but not real hard rut activity


----------



## HOYTDKP

Some chasing happening on Sat. Had two shooters come in. Couldn't get a shot on one but the other came right in to the rattle bag and I arrowed him at 24 yards. Mainframe 8 with 15 scoreable points.


----------



## S.Alder

Grunted in a nice 10 pointer tonight. I was hunting from the ground and could not get a shot off. Had a smaller 8 point come in as well. Things are starting to heat up.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Saw a small 1.5 yr old cruising tonight, only the 4th deer I've seen in 12 hunts!


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

I will be heading to Muskingum Co. This weekend to hunt for a week to 10 days. I'm hoping for the best, seeing how i just found out that the farmer finished harvesting all of the beans on the farm today.

Hunt safe and good luck everyone, it sounds like its starting to heat up.


----------



## cfred70

HUnted tonight in fairfield county....5 does, no bucks. Lots of smaller bucks moving during daytime but big boys are still moving at nighttime. Couple days away still in fairfield county is my thought. It's close though


----------



## dstubb

Ohio Bucks said:


> Nothing but squirrels here in Preble county.


Where do you hunt in Preble county? I hunt 90 acres about 1/4 north of Catfisherman's Paradise. Went out this evening and only saw a doe with a yearling.


----------



## hackwoab

Hunted yesterday evening in Medina Co. and had couple does and then not too long after them 3 different small bucks cruising trying to act all mighty


----------



## WEEGEE

3 does last night in Hardin... 4 does in Hancock ...no bucks yet.

starting a 3 week vacation.

thinking about 1 day in a different woods all three weeks. unless i see a shooter!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Hunted last night. Had two fawns and momma in at 5 PM. Also had 3 dink bucks (2x4pt and 1 spike in betweeen 1730 and dark). In the morning driving to town saw a massive buck (pts unknown but they were going every direction) tight on a doe on the hillside. We went back to look and she was still there he was gone. Turned back around and came back by and he was back on her again. Watched him follow her back into the woods. Man what a buck! Personally I think it is trickling in at this point.


----------



## nomansland

Had the target buck I'm after at 200 yards just feeding. Watched 2 Does walk right behind him and he didn't even bat an eye at them. Marion County.


----------



## emmac13

Saw 5 does total. Did not see a buck.


----------



## bgriff008

Dude, Im excited for all of you seeing stuff. I can only hope my new set up offers the same. Cant wait to see the pics start flowing in after this month.


----------



## irishhacker

Ohio Bucks said:


> Nothing but squirrels here in Preble county.





DaneHunter said:


> Where you at in Preble? Im about 5 miles East of Hueston Woods.





dstubb said:


> Where do you hunt in Preble county? I hunt 90 acres about 1/4 north of Catfisherman's Paradise. Went out this evening and only saw a doe with a yearling.


Lots of preble county guys here..
I hunt near Lewisburg


----------



## BROX

4 does last night no bucks but did walk by one of the scrapes on the property that had fresh urine in it just wish that i would have been there when he was


----------



## KRW

slow night last night moved a couple does walking to my stand, pulled 4 cards , most of the deer and scraping activity was at 6 am the last couple days on all 4 cameras, scattered over a mile apart


----------



## nurface

Off starting friday and all next week , huntin in franklin , jackson , ross , and maybe madison . Should be getting good this weekend and next week i hope !!!


----------



## Tim/OH

I had a ruff evening hunting yesterday...first off someone stole my yellow jacket targets(both bag and bh).....then I had 2 dogs run some does thru the woods and the dogs didn't want to leave for nothing, this is where I screw up at...I left my bludgeon tips at home on the dresser smh.

I didn't see anything after the dogs finally left...them dogs almost got a bh thru there chest.



Tim


----------



## sfhunter

Hunting the 1st - 15th. Can't wait!!! Hopefully it doesn't take the whole 15 days to get my tag on a nice buck.


----------



## sfhunter

Any updates from the Athens/hocking/licking county area


----------



## helix33

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Hunted last night. Had two fawns and momma in at 5 PM. Also had 3 dink bucks (2x4pt and 1 spike in betweeen 1730 and dark). In the morning driving to town saw a massive buck (pts unknown but they were going every direction) tight on a doe on the hillside. We went back to look and she was still there he was gone. Turned back around and came back by and he was back on her again. Watched him follow her back into the woods. Man what a buck! Personally I think it is trickling in at this point.


This year is predicted to be a year with a trickle rut so you may be right.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

sfhunter said:


> Any updates from the Athens/hocking/licking county area


Saw a nice BIG non-typical on a doe off Rte 33 yesterday morning. Nothing shooter wise where I am hunting.


----------



## kyhunter5569

Off oct 31st thru November 10th
Lawrence and gallia counties


----------



## shortstick28

Seen my first booner yesterday around 11am. No shot actually bumped him putting up another set. Couldn't smell or see me and walked off into corn. So far today has been the best I've seen. Had a big body buck chasing a doe and three yearlings right at first light. Doe's ran into corn. 20 mins later have a young doe being followed by a 140's heavy 8. Wouldn't let her out of his sight. Bedded down in middle of the field watching her every move. She ran to fence row he was right there. Only got to 150 yds. Bedded back down then she ran to corn. As they were crossing road tractor spooked him and ran into small woods south of me. 
Watched her squat and piss all over her back legs. He was responsive to grunts and bleats but then she'd go a diff way and he would follow. Southern Marion county by Waldo / prospect


----------



## EDoubleNickels

Wife just texted, said she saw the "biggest deer she has ever seen" crossing the road on her way to the grocery. Had to be well over 160" for her to react that way. Maybe heating up a little in central OH?


----------



## JGB OH

Saw a decent 8 pointer chasing a doe about 10:30 south western Ohio.


----------



## bucks1869

60+ degree temps and completely sunny in Northwest Ohio today.Kinda warm for hunting but storms moving in tomorrow so hope for alot of deer movement tonight.


----------



## ruttin2

I am hoping the same thing jgb oh I'll be in the stand from 230 to dark


----------



## joffutt1

EDoubleNickels said:


> Wife just texted, said she saw the "biggest deer she has ever seen" crossing the road on her way to the grocery. Had to be well over 160" for her to react that way. Maybe heating up a little in central OH?


lol, you can score deer but the tone of a woman's voice. That's impressive.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

joffutt1 said:


> lol, you can score deer but the tone of a woman's voice. That's impressive.


:smile:


----------



## cfred70

I have the exact opposite problem...the gf and I were driving the other evening and I saw a pretty nice buck in the field so we stopped to watch him (135-150in buck wasn't close enough to see for sure).....her comment "you wouldn't shoot that little thing would you".......this is the effect that the outdoor channel has on the general public....they think 160"+ bucks are walking around everywhere at all hours of the day


----------



## Jack The Ripper

cfred70 said:


> I have the exact opposite problem...the gf and I were driving the other evening and I saw a pretty nice buck in the field so we stopped to watch him (135-150in buck wasn't close enough to see for sure).....her comment "you wouldn't shoot that little thing would you".......this is the effect that the outdoor channel has on the general public....they think 160"+ bucks are walking around everywhere at all hours of the day


I wish all the hunters around me would think the same way she does


----------



## EDoubleNickels

> lol, you can score deer but the tone of a woman's voice. That's impressive.


I am just saying she knows what 160" deer look like. She said it was much bigger.

And we have four kids - I know when she is is excited and when she is faking it. :wink:


----------



## irishhacker

EDoubleNickels said:


> I am just saying she knows what 160" deer look like. She said it was much bigger.
> 
> And we have four kids - I know when she is is excited and when she is faking it. :wink:


Uh... no you dont.. None of us do.. We will never figure them out lol


----------



## EDoubleNickels

Ha, fair enough. 

The point is she saw a big one up and cruising in the middle of the day in a place where we wouldn't normally expect to. I hope that means there is some prerut/rutting activity starting to kick up for the shooters. Because so far I have seen nothing but groups of does and the two-year-olds acting like the teenage boys that they are. Heading to a different stand in a few minutes. Good luck out there!


----------



## goldtip22

I'm in Northwest Ohio. I went out Sunday night and heard all kinds of grunting at about 6:30pm. At 6:40 I had a doe go by my stand and just behind her a really nice buck...probably 150+. He ducked my arrow and I ended up shooting over his back at 40 yds. I went back out Monday in the same spot and right at dark I could see a buck chasing a doe hard out in an open field about 100 yards away. A tree line was in between my stand and the open field so I could tell if it was the same buck or not. They're definitely chasing right now...at least where I'm at.


----------



## BowHunting21

Grunted in a 6 pt about 5:30pm on Monday. Only deer I have seen in last 3 days. Have had no luck rattling yet. On vacation from now to Nov 12th... hope it picks up soon! Carroll county


----------



## onlyaspike

I start vacation on Saturday....Hope I hit it right.....


----------



## z7master167

Nothin so far for me this eve


----------



## ohiobucks

Small doe and a button buck just moved thru my area, pretty quiet out here...Morrow county.


----------



## bucks1869

Sitting in a tree in area the farmer seen a huge buck in yesterday while cutting the corn.Good wind and I'm all smelling like smoke from my new scent smoker.Haven't seen a deer yet but its hour and half til dark here in Williams county,its warm (64) but things should start moving soon.


----------



## ohiobigbucks24

In brown county havent seen the first deer yet


----------



## ohiobuck74

Hunted from 2:40pm till dark30 and i got skunked tonight... Bigs bucks been moving all week though..


----------



## mathews_rage

Awesome hunt for me this evening, saw 4 bucks. A 2.5 yr old, forky, and 2 3.5yr olds. The one is a 140 class 8 that is different than the other big 8 I have been seeing and the other 3.5 was a stud of a 6 pointer that was 130+. The 140" 8 was feeding with a doe around 5:15 so I was grunting at him every half hour. The 2.5 yr old 5 point was sniffing a doe with 2 of her fawns. One of the button buck fawns , stiffed up on the young buck and then ducked out last second. He went and sniffed the 2.5 yr old to see what was going on. Then the forky stepped out and the 2.5 yr old chased him off out of the county, it was funny to see that. That fork horn must have been a real pain to the young buck, must be trying to step in on all his women. Around 6:30 I saw the 6 pointer at around 150 yards just out feeding. But at last light, 7:10 the nice 8 came straight downwind of me and busted me at around 70 yards. He must of wondered what all the grunting was coming from. I think the calls are starting to work, so the rattle sheds are coming out this weekend. Good luck all, starting this weekend make sure to stay in the stands!


----------



## OHhunterIO

Saw my first mature buck on my way to work this morning, a 4.5yr old 130's 8pt. hanging with three doe's, not chasing just feeding. Checking cams tomorrow after work and depending on how bad the rain i might sit for the night. Gonna start all day sits this weekend and hunt more evenings after work.


----------



## stonefly71

Just FYI for those of you who live around the Baltimore area. If you have any deer targets out in yard better put them up.Had one walk off lastnight.I know it's my fault for leaving it out but damn it's been setting out past few months with no one bothering it at all.


----------



## cfred70

stonefly71 said:


> Just FYI for those of you who live around the Baltimore area. If you have any deer targets out in yard better put them up.Had one walk off lastnight.I know it's my fault for leaving it out but damn it's been setting out past few months with no one bothering it at all.


Not what I like to hear....what area of Baltimore, thats where I live too....mine sits out in my yard too


----------



## BowOgre

I'm off the next 11 days work one, then off for six more. Hitting it in a few hours. Not the greatest temp but covert cam is sending pics fairly steady. Seems the young bucks are starting to troll where I hunt at. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

I'm leaving tomorrow early from work and headed to Fairfield County. Last year on this first weekend I had some great encounters with 2 really nice deer. One was stud 10! Looking forward to this weekend! My work productivity has been minimal at best. I can't wait to be 20 ft high!


----------



## Tim/OH

stonefly71 said:


> Just FYI for those of you who live around the Baltimore area. If you have any deer targets out in yard better put them up.Had one walk off lastnight.I know it's my fault for leaving it out but damn it's been setting out past few months with no one bothering it at all.


 I hunt in pataskala not to far from you and had both my yellow jacket targets came up missing smh.


Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

Stonefly71.....do you stay around the refugee road area?



Tim


----------



## cfred70

Tim/OH said:


> Stonefly71.....do you stay around the refugee road area?
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


I live right off Refugee near Pickerington/Baltimore Border


----------



## Tim/OH

Cfred you are also not to far from me...are you located around rt. 16/ refugee rd area?....I seen some big bucks out that way...I hunt in the area of broad st/mink rd.



Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

cfred70 said:


> I live right off Refugee near Pickerington/Baltimore Border


 Cool bro I live by 256/tussing rd


----------



## Tim/OH

cfred70 said:


> I live right off Refugee near Pickerington/Baltimore Border


 You answer my question lol


----------



## cfred70

Yea there are some big ones running around out here. Tough hunting though while the crops are still on....need this corn to come off and I'll be a much happier person


----------



## Tim/OH

cfred70 said:


> Yea there are some big ones running around out here. Tough hunting though while the crops are still on....need this corn to come off and I'll be a much happier person


I know what you mean bro, they are harvesting the crp fields over in my area as we speak...they been doing it the last few days

sent from my treestand


----------



## CAS_HNTR

Man...bunch of guys near me too....I just moved to Pickerington in July!

Still need to find some ground closer to the house, but I have ample places in Hocking county and its not too far.


----------



## cfred70

I have standing corn surrounding the woods I hunt which means my deer activity has been slow to say the least.....just this week I'm starting to see more and more bucks up and moving on my cams though...I'm thinking with this cold front coming next week should be awesome


----------



## Tim/OH

With all this rain we are getting in the day or two, the combines will be sitting still.


Tim

sent from my treestand


----------



## cfred70

I'm hoping by sunday they can get in the fields and finish up.....they have to be getting close to being done. I can't deal with the rut and standing corn....


----------



## bgriff008

They did the corn on the property I hunt, on Monday and Tuesday. So we'll see what happens in the coming weeks with the deer and movement.


----------



## Nichko

Have a buddy hunting near standing corn, he can her them in there...


----------



## OhioBuckslayer

I had a doe come in last night a little before dark running around like she was being chased but had nothing chasing her.


----------



## Nichko

OhioBuckslayer said:


> I had a doe come in last a little before dark running around like she was being chased but had nothing chasing her.


Crackhead more then likely! LOL


----------



## d_miller_20

Shot this guy coming out of a 100 acre corn field on Tuesday night. No clue why he came out but it was a bad decision on his part. His neck was huge and I saw a decent 8 chasing a doe yesterday also so I would say it about to get hot!!!!


----------



## tpcowfish

Nice n D , congrats


----------



## Hoffy24

Nice buck, congrats


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Great buck! Did you call him out of the corn?


----------



## fraley32

Had a small spike come in going in circles around my stand with his nose down. All mature bucks I'm seeing are on my trail cams and in the middle of the night. Thinking that maybe after this front moves in over the next couple days things will start getting better - in Southern Ohio.


----------



## d_miller_20

No grunting or rattling. He came in on a string to ten yards on his own.


----------



## nstrut

Going to be some high winds ripping through the Ohio Valley tonight and most of Friday. Great for spot and stalk, but be careful in those trees!

There is no place I'd rather be than 20 ft up after this front passes through. I suspect there will be many BBD pics posted this weekend.

Sweet November couldn't come any sooner!

Good luck guys!


----------



## IrregularPulse

Buddy of mine saw a small buck breeding a doe this morning. Can't wait for Sunday. Combine that with the rabbit hunters jumping them hopefully.


----------



## Bow pro

nstrut said:


> Going to be some high winds ripping through the Ohio Valley tonight and most of Friday. Great for spot and stalk, but be careful in those trees!
> 
> There is no place I'd rather be than 20 ft up after this front passes through. I suspect there will be many BBD pics posted this weekend.
> 
> Sweet November couldn't come any sooner!
> 
> Good luck guys!



Im with you on the front passing. I'll be up in the tree all day Saturday. Heck of a buck D....I love the sweeping main beams!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

d_miller_20 said:


> No grunting or rattling. He came in on a string to ten yards on his own.


Very nice! You must have had his travel route down!


----------



## Tim/OH

d_miller_20 said:


> View attachment 1795631
> 
> 
> Shot this guy coming out of a 100 acre corn field on Tuesday night. No clue why he came out but it was a bad decision on his part. His neck was huge and I saw a decent 8 chasing a doe yesterday also so I would say it about to get hot!!!!


Congrats on a nice buck.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## ohiobucks

Nice buck D!

My buddy just sent me a pic of his Morrow county P&Y 8 point he shot last night.

Things are getting good!


----------



## CattleGuy

I was over in Mercer PA last night heading home, saw a 150 class "ish" buck neck swelled giving chase to a doe crossing over RT 19. Pulled over and watched, he was running her like a dog! Ought to be getting good shortly.


----------



## helix33

d_miller_20 said:


> View attachment 1795631
> 
> 
> Shot this guy coming out of a 100 acre corn field on Tuesday night. No clue why he came out but it was a bad decision on his part. His neck was huge and I saw a decent 8 chasing a doe yesterday also so I would say it about to get hot!!!!


Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

d_miller_20 said:


> View attachment 1795631
> 
> 
> Shot this guy coming out of a 100 acre corn field on Tuesday night. No clue why he came out but it was a bad decision on his part. His neck was huge and I saw a decent 8 chasing a doe yesterday also so I would say it about to get hot!!!!


Really nice deer bud, congrats! Love the photo too.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

In the stand this afternoon @ 1500. At 1721 a doe fawn made her way in to within 30 yards of me and fed around for a bit. @ 1800 another fawn and doe came out in the field as well. This morning walking the farm I found 5 new scrapes and jumped a buck we call short @ 0945 about 15 yards from a large scrape. Hoping things pick up in the coming days.


----------



## mathews_rage

Nice buck, I like the big square rack since you know they are mature. Congrats

I think the rut is on, light switch flipped! I saw my first for sure shooter chasing around a doe in a herd of 8 does and some fawns. And another nice buck out seeking.


----------



## BUCKSOH

Congrats, does he have a split brow?


----------



## Rford2569

Did anyone get out tonight? I was getting ready to head out and decided it was raining too hard and the wind was blowing about 25 mph. Just curious if the deer were still moving .


----------



## ArcheryRoad

in SW Ohio i saw some deer on their feet driving around. i did not go out but there was an interesting article in deer and deer hunting about mature deer especially in areas of hunting pressure move more during bad weather, rain especially.. couple of years ago jsut before thanksgiving i sat out in a rain to hard rain afternoon and saw a fair amount of action including a big old 8 pt that i had never seen before


----------



## ohiobow

I sat from 7:00 am to 2:30 pm today didn't see a deer in the block of timber i'm hunting is about 75 acres and there has to be a minumum of 100 scrapes in the woods and along the edge. after the 3rd or 4th tree toppled over today i figured it would be wise to get out of the tree. hoping friday night and sunday are good. nw ohio


----------



## EDoubleNickels

Had my gear on...to go trick or treating with the kids. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## chaded

I have only been out 3 times this year. The first day, 2 hours one other day shortly after that, and one day a week or so ago. Planning on going out Saturday and of course its going to rain. I will probably have to swim to the spot I am wanting to go to with the rain we have been getting and how this place holds water.


----------



## Rford2569

ArcheryRoad said:


> in SW Ohio i saw some deer on their feet driving around. i did not go out but there was an interesting article in deer and deer hunting about mature deer especially in areas of hunting pressure move more during bad weather, rain especially.. couple of years ago jsut before thanksgiving i sat out in a rain to hard rain afternoon and saw a fair amount of action including a big old 8 pt that i had never seen before


I've read the same about mature deer but tonight in central Ohio there were tornado warnings. I just figured that's pretty extreme deer movement and hunting.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

In stand early this morning. No movement so far. WINDY!!!


----------



## MJP

Took next week off, hope it gets fired up. Been so dang busy and finally going to do some sitting. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## BushTailButcher

In the stand half hour before daylight. Had three big trees laying across four wheeler path. Must have been pretty bad last night. Wind still blowing hard at times. Haven't seen a thing. Hope it gets better.


----------



## ohiobucks

In the stand now, saw a lone doe at 8am, and grunted in a skipper buck at 8:30. Been quiet ever since...Knox county


----------



## StevenD33

Vinton County. Was leary of hunting this morning with the forecasted winds. Decided to give it a go.
Not to bad out up in the tree. An occasional gust, but overall a nice morning. Had a forky come through
at 0845. Thats all so far.


----------



## shortstick28

Have only seen squirrels one being right next to me on same tree. Damn glad he didn't feel froggy
Nw marion county


----------



## wmn2

Saw one this morning, wind was terrible. I was hanging on tight. Headed out in a little while to put a pop up blind up for me to take my 4 year old Sunday. He's been begging me for weeks. Lorain county.


----------



## stonefly71

I don't hunt around here(Baltimore) as most don't allow it or people are already hunting area.I hunt eastern Fairfield and Perry counties most.


----------



## BLan

I was wondering how the weather overnight will affect movement today in the West Central areas of the state?


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Just fininshed a new construction power plant project here in SC. Packing the hotel and plan to be in Muskingum Co. tomorrow. Cant Wait!!!!!


----------



## bgriff008

Saw a monster buck probable 160-170 class in the field at the end of the runway here at Port Columbus. He was chasing 2 does. They were running all over the place, so its definitely heating up.


----------



## skippyturtle

I watched a mature buck(although not a giant rack appeared to be 130s) this morning. he has a doe pinned out in a cut corn field with 2 1.5-2.5 year olds on the edges trying to get to the doe. he keeps running them off. they finally bedded down right in the corn. mature buck and doe are about 5 yards apart with the satellite bucks about 30 yards away from them.


----------



## dspell20

130+ inch 6 PT you have to shoot that. I'd like to see a pic of that


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Wind wind wind I hate wind!!


----------



## ohiobow

heading out at 3 hoping they are on the move now that the storm has passed thru


----------



## StevenD33

Back up in the the tree for this evening. Still off and on gusty, but will make do. Very little sign or activity 
this week. Vinton Co.


----------



## Jthunter

Scrapes showing up everywhere in Jackson co. Saw a good 140" buck cruising this morning right at first light.


----------



## ohiobuck74

Bucks chasing everywhere here in logan co. Big boys r up n moving 1 hour before dark usually.


----------



## nitro943

headed to Wayne Nov 4-13 any predictions or did I miss the seeking phase??


----------



## sfhunter

nitro943 said:


> headed to Wayne Nov 4-13 any predictions or did I miss the seeking phase??


Just pulling into town now, I'll let you know how it's going the next few days


----------



## sfhunter

Can't wait for the morning!!!!!!!


----------



## hdrking2003

sfhunter said:


> Can't wait for the morning!!!!!!!


Heard that homie!!! I'll be at work until 6 tonight but haven't been paying attention since lunch. Im useless right now thinkin about which stand to be in!!!


----------



## TrashCan

In stand now.Wind ain't to bad and I did find 3 big rubs that weren't there Monday.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Just had a nice 3.5 year old 8 pointer cruise by. Second time I've seen him this week. He's 125-130 and real hard to keep passing! Wind is not bad at all. Knox county.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

nitro943 said:


> headed to Wayne Nov 4-13 any predictions or did I miss the seeking phase??


Read up. It's updated by the minute


----------



## cwcamographics

Just had a doe and fawn come through. Not too windy here.


----------



## EDoubleNickels

No wind here. No deer either. Southern Delaware Co.


----------



## mathews_rage

Just some does so far out feeding


----------



## EDoubleNickels

Saw two does, three fawns together feeding.


----------



## Tim/OH

Can't wait to get into the stand tomorrow morning....



Tim


----------



## chaded

Going out all day tomorrow. Haven't been out for awhile so I am curious to see what has changed.


----------



## mathews_rage

Saw a couple bucks that were 3.5 or older, one was chasing a doe across cut corn.


----------



## mn.moose

Deer have flooded the picked corn field in medina county just waiting to pick the right one (the one that walks by)!


----------



## jeff25

Had a 140 at thirty yards in a bean field but there was a tree between me and him


----------



## -RefuseToFollow

Rut is on!!! Saw three really nice bucks tonight at a new property I picked up this year. I have not seen a buck on that property and tonight they were everywhere. ... One was 130, 150ish, and 170 + ... moving and chasing! Get in your stands asap!!!!


----------



## Tiggie_00

A week ago we had seen does being chased by small bucks.. Now its just dead. No chasing little scrape action. I think you all need to wait until Sunday. Its going to be awsome. HARD FROST !!!!!


----------



## EDoubleNickels

> Rut is on!!!


Not in my back yard. I am hoping within the week though.


----------



## chesnut oak

Dang, I hope I'm not going to late. I won't be there until Tuesday the 5th.....


----------



## EDoubleNickels

I don't think you have to worry.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

It's not on yet


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Just warming up , you guys will be fine


----------



## chesnut oak

That's good to hear !


----------



## SouthsideRoad

Had a mature buck come down the ridge mouth open and head down. Came directly into my wind and didn't notice. Made a scrape and kept going..tried grunting him back and he stopped and destroyed a tree. But never came in. It's 100% going to bust wide open this weekend. Sunday is going to be nuts. Pike Co.


----------



## swelms22

Monday and Tuesday marked the first 2 days on the year that I've seen any deer out in West Salem, Ohio. 2 1/2 year old 8 point on Monday at 5:30 pm which I rattled in and a doe and her fawn on Tuesday at 9:15 am. Corn was recently cut and I was expecting to get decent pictures or see some serious movement but not so much. Getting a little butt hurt over the lack of deer this year. Heading back out on Sunday and hoping to see the deer up and moving. Then again aren't we all. Best of luck and lets hope for some rut activity within a week or so.


----------



## TrashCan

Had 1 nice 9 point come into the field at 70 yards but that was it.Seen a few small bucks bumping doe's around the field.


----------



## mathews_rage

Just had a 140 8pt come to 10 yards before I shot at him at 35 yards. I don't know if I missed but he was making scrapes and rubbing trees


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Hope u connected! Just had this guy scraping on cam 2 days ago


----------



## Tim/OH

I start walking to my stand this morning around 6:50 only to realize that I left my quiver at home...so I went back home to get it and now I'm back in the stand...pulled up in the driveway the first time and seen several deer in the yard some were bedded, even got a glimpse of a nice buck in edge of the woods. The second time I pulled in the driveway I seen 4 does running into my woods, but I'm sure I bumped them out walking to my stand.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Three bucks cruising so far. I passed on a pretty solid 10 that probably goes about 130. Standing corn is killing me.


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Hope u connected! Just had this guy scraping on cam 2 days ago


Nice buck...hope you get him


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Bow pro

I hope you busted him Mathews Rage!


----------



## Tim/OH

mathews_rage said:


> Just had a 140 8pt come to 10 yards before I shot at him at 35 yards. I don't know if I missed but he was making scrapes and rubbing trees


Hope you connected...


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Single doe and heavy ten pt. not enough tine length. Should be a good sit today


----------



## davycrockett

Haven't seen anything yet. Pretty stiff west wind here in allen co. Hunted this stand last Friday and was covered up with deer. Had a basket 6 and a nice 1 1/2 yr old 8 sparring for 10 min or so. Three does walked by (out of range of course!) but neither buck even tried to chase. They shelled the corn just north of me last Saturday so I'm wondering if they've changed their travel patterns.


----------



## Sasamafras

In the stand now in Crawford county. Windier than I thought it would be an modeler seen yet but great to be out.


----------



## Tim/OH

Starting to drizzle a little bit 



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## mathews_rage

Thanks guys, going to wait 2 hrs before I get down but the shot was louder than normal so I'm waiting. He ran about 60 yards and looked back but no crash. Saw another small buck and doe with fawn.


----------



## holterross

Very slow in southern ohio Meigs county hardly any sign off till the 9th hope something gets them going... Anyone else hunting around Meigs gallia area and any reports?


----------



## ohiobucks

Nada so far in Knox county. Giving it till 11am, then going home to watch the Buckeyes kick some Purdue butt!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

We are DVRing the game. It's Pizza date nite for me and the wife with the game at 8.


----------



## ohio moose

Had a deer under my stand before daylight nothing since in Columbiana county. I'm also holding out until 11 and then headed in to watch the Buckeyes !


----------



## cretor11

Sloooooowww in Hocking


----------



## Lorijamie23

If I was after chain saws I'd be tagged out this am.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Saw a 2.5 year old 8 point at first light and a 135 inch ten point at 830. It was probably the biggest bodied deer I've seen and he would have gotten a rage if he would have came closer. I'm hunting a travel corridor and have seen nice bucks both last night and this morning. I'd say they're at least moving a little more and starting to look as I haven't seen the 10 point I saw this morning on camera before. I'll be sitting in Knox county until 11.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Lorijamie23 said:


> If I was after chain saws I'd be tagged out this am.


Boy I know that feeling.


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea I would stay in the stand, just had a 120 8pt chasing a doe. He was stomping hid feet as he was chasing her through the thick stuff


----------



## shortstick28

Seen a giant 8 walk out south of me and go out into cut corn. Seen quite a few booner fox squirrels though.


----------



## mandrroofing

Just passed on a P&Y squirrel,I'm holding out for somethin bigger


----------



## wstribrny

Geurnsey county has been eventful so far. Have seen six does. All had a buck behind them with noses on the ground within five minutes. Had one of my target ten ponis behind the second doe at 845. Had him come in to 40 yards but no shot.


----------



## Tim/OH

Staying in the stand for about another 15-20min and then I'm climbing down.



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## mathews_rage

Clean miss on that 8pt, found the arrow and it was broke in half. Must of caught a sapling or limb.


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Clean miss on that 8pt, found the arrow and it was broke in half. Must of caught a sapling or limb.


At least it didn't wound him. You might get another shot at him when things get hotter.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Horses&Hunting

Saw two this morning. on our way out. found a dead buck. Probably a week old. still had his antlers. figured someone shot him and didn't find him. but then again didn't see any sign of him being shot.


----------



## Tim/OH

Just left the woods...haven't seen anything since this morning when I pulled in the driveway.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## SPLUS1

I am leaving for Muskingum county in a few days does anyone here ever hunt around the wolf creek wildlife area or anywhere close to that that could point me in the right direction?The area I usually hunt south of Zanesville is getting a lot of pressure the last few years.


----------



## Sasamafras

Action was on for a while but quiet now. Saw 3 deer chasing and 3 bucks seeking separately none closer than100 yards. Crawford county


----------



## z7master167

Seen 6 does n 5 ***** this morning havent seen a horn in weeks


----------



## BOWFLEX

Only saw 1 deer this mo6in Columbiana county. Going back out later. Trying to pick what days to hunt my uncles pkace in Meigs county?


----------



## backstraps01

holterross said:


> Very slow in southern ohio Meigs county hardly any sign off till the 9th hope something gets them going... Anyone else hunting around Meigs gallia area and any reports?


I was there last Thursday - Sunday

Didn't see any bucks to amount to anything. Everything was young. I seen a ton of does with fawns. LOTS of scrapes and fresh rubs, but all were happening nocturnal I think.

My guess in S Miegs and Gallia is still 7-10 days out before things are Hot.

I would imagine once the front moves through mid week, that Thursday on should be good days to plan some all day sits. Good Luck


----------



## Outback Man

Awesome morning...10-15 deer. All bucks except 3. Just after first light ha a really nice 9 pt right under me. He hung out for awhile smelling the trail I walked in on (dominant buck scent on boots) and then made a rub 15 yds away. Young 8 and 10 harassed the only group of does I saw. Grunting, sparring, and pushing them around until the does finally left and they followed. Was trying to call in two yotes from behind me and had a young 6 come in on front of me. Hope I don regret passing that 9. He was 130" all day and maybe pushing 140". Never got good look at his rack from the front to see just how wide he was but his G2s were right around the tips if his ears. Didn't get good look at body broadside to tell age and wasn't 100% on if he was shooter so he got a pass this time. Getting ready to head back out and using buck decoy tonight. Warren County.


----------



## lutzweiser

Anybody here hunt beaver creek state park in columbiana county? My normal hunting spots have been SLOW. I'm off next week and have an extra stand that I need a place to hang. Just wondering how the pressure is there. There are corn and bean fields and the creek so thinking it should hold some deer


----------



## holterross

BOWFLEX said:


> Only saw 1 deer this mo6in Columbiana county. Going back out later. Trying to pick what days to hunt my uncles pkace in Meigs county?


I have been out every day starting on the 30th things have been slow.. Would wait till mid week hoping the cold tomorrow and Monday get them up and moving during the day


----------



## richstang75

I'll be in stand this evening. I think this coming week is gonna pick up as well. Anyone in NW Ohio seeing much action? I'm in paulding county


----------



## Rottylover

Just got down here in Preble County, didn't see anything. Wind is whipping good, think about heading to another place I have for evinv hunt, but wondering if they will move in this wind.


----------



## gatorbait42

Slow here this morning, had a single mature doe come in about 9 o'clock. Hunting in Licking Co.


----------



## richstang75

They'll move in the wind. I've hunted plenty of days in wind and still seen lots of action. Actually higher winds make them more nervous and tend to move more frequent because they're sense of smell is lowered.


----------



## chaded

Saw one little buck today and jumped a doe going into another spot. Hoping next week picks up where I hunt.


----------



## ohiohunter02

Had this deer come hauling in to my rattling this morning but never presented a shot. I think if I would've had my decoy out I think it would've been a done deal. Starting to heat up in Columbiana Cnty. He was coming in to see what was fighting over this scrape he just kicked out a few hours before.


----------



## JB13

Well I decided to hunt last night even with the wind whipping like it was. I have been after a big 160 inch 12 point I have had on camera all year but could not pass on this one and how it all went. For some reason the one spot I hunt has been on fire with rut activity and last night was no different. Got in stand at 3:30 and immediately had a small buck come right by my stand hitting scrapes and rubbing trees. Had three more small ones and a decent 8 come through doing the same. At 530 this buck comes in hits the same scrapes and starts shredding some trees 30 yards in front of me. Got to my shooting lane and could not get him stopped. He proceeded into the cut off bean field making scrapes on the edges. I decided to hit the grunt call thinking to maybe get him back in the woods. One long grunt followed by a few short grunts he stuck his head up and postured tuff. I then snort wheezed and to my amazement he comes on a string 30 yards broadside. I could not pass it up. I would say in my neck of the woods things are hot. This was in northern Ashland county. Good luck everyone! It's only going to get better. For some reason can't the pic to load right on the page so here is the link. If someone knows a different way let me know. Thanks

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i248/jb1332/94ea237f-6965-4376-8069-5fdfe2e285dd.jpg


----------



## Jimmy Anderson

Put this sucker down around 8 this morning. Had a little 6 point trying to bait him in to a fight. I had a scent wick with Golden Estrous out and he caught wind of it and came in to investigate. He stepped in to 18 yards and I let one fly. Got both lungs and went through his heart. Ran about 50 yards and crashed.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Nice job


----------



## niekamdt

Hunting in Mercer county and shot this 6pt last night at 7pm. 50 yard shot and just missed the shoulder. Came out into a corn field right at dark with two fawns. Wish I had a chance at the deer that some of you have posted. Just not as many big deer in this area.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

You can't eat the horns partner . Nice job on the kill. There all trophy a with a bow


----------



## niekamdt

OHIOARCHER36 said:


> You can't eat the horns partner . Nice job on the kill. There all trophy a with a bow


Thanks. It was my first buck so I am very excited.


----------



## lutzweiser

Fresh rubs and scrapes but still not seeing them during daylight in negley


----------



## Dierte

niekamdt said:


> Hunting in Mercer county and shot this 6pt last night at 7pm. 50 yard shot and just missed the shoulder. Came out into a corn field right at dark with two fawns. Wish I had a chance at the deer that some of you have posted. Just not as many big deer in this area.
> 
> View attachment 1796943


That's a nice mercer county buck. They just don't get a chance to grow big there.


----------



## niekamdt

Dierte said:


> That's a nice mercer county buck. They just don't get a chance to grow big there.


Got that right. Lots of hunters and not as many deer. Got to shoot it when you have the chance or someone else will.


----------



## Dierte

niekamdt said:


> Got that right. Lots of hunters and not as many deer. Got to shoot it when you have the chance or someone else will.


I can't believe that they went up to 3 deer in that county. When I hunted up there you were lucky to see two deer all season. What part are you in? I grew up and hunted about 5 miles west of celina


----------



## mathews_rage

Congrats on the bucks, those are some good looking deer.


----------



## Bjsaleen

Jumped 4 deer including a 130 class buck tending three doe while walking to the stand today....


----------



## mathews_rage

Tomorrow's wind is going to be tough, calling for a N/NE all day


----------



## niekamdt

Dierte said:


> I can't believe that they went up to 3 deer in that county. When I hunted up there you were lucky to see two deer all season. What part are you in? I grew up and hunted about 5 miles west of celina


South side of lake. Numbers have been up the last 5 years. I've gotten a doe each of the last 5 years, but the bucks are harder to come by. There are some big bucks, but they are tough to get with all of the islands they can hide on.


----------



## #hunter!

Been out since 2:00 nothing yet


----------



## 2X_LUNG

A doe is all since 3 pm here. And I remember reading the rut was busting loose. Lol

Not here in highland county;(


----------



## DaneHunter

Dropped a Coyote this morning but saw no deer. Skipped this evening to spend time with the wife so Ill try again tomorrow. Have a bunch of small game hunters on my camera; Im hoping they didnt stink up the woods too bad.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

That's sweet. I hate yotes!


----------



## DaneHunter

2X_LUNG said:


> That's sweet. I hate yotes!


Yeah he was definitely a deer killer, came in to a doe bleat call. Waaaay too many here where I hunt.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Just shot a coyote at 30 yards. Quartering to shot and arrow didn't go all the way thru. He chewed the dang thing in half. Real good blood though and I didn't want to booger up the spot anymore so he'll stay in the corn field. First coyote with a bow though, and since he chewed my arrow I hate them even more.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Getting drenched in Knox county. Did see a fawn with faint spots though so that was pretty cool. Tough night.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

Why is whenever someone sits and doesn't see deer, the rut isn't happening...lol.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Nice job. Good eating I am sure. Congrats!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Sat from 3 - dark and saw a 6 pt who had been fighting. He was missing his right eye, had scars all over and looked rough. Wife saw a doe and a large deer in the brush just off where I brush hogged earlier in the day clearing land on the farm. Hittin it hard tomorrow morning. Don't forget to set your clocks back before going to bed. Legal shooting time will be around 0630 tomorrow morning with the time change. Glad its going to get colder finally.


----------



## 3dspothunter

Nothing at all wrong with that Mercer Co. buck. There are some nice bucks around here but the problem is if one is around, everyone knows about it. Also, many of the properties you can get permission to hunt are small woodlots (8-10) acres. Not an area that will hold a particular buck...not in my opinion at least. I did see on ODNR that the buck kill for the first 4 wks of the season was down like 55% from last year in Mercer Co. I hunt out in the Chat/Willshire area, usually a pretty good area for deer but my sightings this year from the stand and the road are way down. Boils down to being in the right place at the right time. Giving it a go in the morning so I hope after this rain they are up and cruising. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mathews_rage

SouthsideRoad said:


> Why is whenever someone sits and doesn't see deer, the rut isn't happening...lol.


Ha yep, well I though it was a dead evening and was getting blown out of the tree so I switched spots. The second spot they were chasing, sparring and lots of does. The big shooter came out at last light and some smaller bucks out too. Rut is here you just need to go find it, seems like wherever you can find where a lot of old mature does like to bed is where the big guys are. They're just not putting much effort into it, but they will once it busts open.



OhioHoytHunter said:


> Just shot a coyote at 30 yards. Quartering to shot and arrow didn't go all the way thru. He chewed the dang thing in half. Real good blood though and I didn't want to booger up the spot anymore so he'll stay in the corn field. First coyote with a bow though, and since he chewed my arrow I hate them even more.


Haha Awesome, good job OHhoyt and Dane


----------



## toporshop

3 of my buddies hunted oct 28-nov 2 in athens co they hunted waterloo and fox lake. They said they seen good sign at both places but only seen a doe spike and a young 8 in the woods between all three of them. They did say they seen some good bucks going to and coming from there spots on the road. But it was dead in the woods


----------



## hdrking2003

SE Knox Co. Had a dink 7 come follow my scent drag right to my tree at 9:15am. He hung out for a few trying to make sense of the situation, then wondered off on the trail with his mouth wide open. Definitely cruising. Gonna be on 200 acres just west of Mt Vernon in the morning tryin again. Hope the corn comes down this week.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

SouthsideRoad said:


> Why is whenever someone sits and doesn't see deer, the rut isn't happening...lol.


I'm sure it's sporadic. Hell, it's portrayed like tgere are 160s everywhere. Lol


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

3dspothunter said:


> Nothing at all wrong with that Mercer Co. buck. There are some nice bucks around here but the problem is if one is around, everyone knows about it. Also, many of the properties you can get permission to hunt are small woodlots (8-10) acres. Not an area that will hold a particular buck...not in my opinion at least. I did see on ODNR that the buck kill for the first 4 wks of the season was down like 55% from last year in Mercer Co. I hunt out in the Chat/Willshire area, usually a pretty good area for deer but my sightings this year from the stand and the road are way down. Boils down to being in the right place at the right time. Giving it a go in the morning so I hope after this rain they are up and cruising. Good luck everyone.


You are spot on. If there's a good buck around everybody and their brother know about it. I grew up in convoy. That's why I hunt in eastern and southern Ohio only now.


----------



## ohiobucks

hdrking2003 said:


> SE Knox Co. Had a dink 7 come follow my scent drag right to my tree at 9:15am. He hung out for a few trying to make sense of the situation, then wondered off on the trail with his mouth wide open. Definitely cruising. Gonna be on 200 acres just west of Mt Vernon in the morning tryin again. Hope the corn comes down this week.


I'll be on 140 just SW of MTV in the morning, good luck to you!


----------



## Lorijamie23

Definitely slow for me in Hardin and Marion county. Saw a 6pt and doe just feeding in field then went there separate ways. I need it to straighten up this week


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobucks said:


> I'll be on 140 just SW of MTV in the morning, good luck to you!


You too my friend! My trigger finger is gettin itchy, I might have to whack me another doe tomorrow if nothin else.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

2X_LUNG said:


> I'm sure it's sporadic. Hell, it's portrayed like tgere are 160s everywhere. Lol


There is a definite misconception about the rut in Ohio. Usually 1 magic day a year.


----------



## WEEGEE

Lorijamie23 said:


> Definitely slow for me in Hardin and Marion county. Saw a 6pt and doe just feeding in field then went there separate ways. I need it to straighten up this week


i'm north of you on the hardin/hancock line and i saw nada tonight....buddy drove by my woods and saw 3 does coming out and crossing the road to a standing corn field.


----------



## Lorijamie23

WEEGEE said:


> i'm north of you on the hardin/hancock line and i saw nada tonight....buddy drove by my woods and saw 3 does coming out and crossing the road to a standing corn field.


That's some of my problem. Hundreds of acres of corn still standing on my hunting block. Had mid morning buck pics two weeks ago, now all at night again. ***


----------



## flyin2jz

Rattled in a nice young 120-130 8 point 2 times today. The same deer came to rattling in the morning and this evening. He's too stupid to kill ill get some pics up tomorrow so u guys can help me decide if its a shooter. I think it's the same deer I let walk 20 times last year. Hasn't grown much so I don't know. As soon as I sat down tonight had 3 does down wind of me. I didn't even get my ass on the seat and they were 20yds. They got wind of my tarsel gland scent I drug in behind me and literally wouldn't leave the down wind scent. I've never used that scent but they eventually left and came back in and dark to the exact same spot to try to find the scent. Bucks alone and the does where all alone. No chasing at all south of Dayton.


----------



## richstang75

I had a small buck run two does out of a partial cut cornfield about 6:40 pm about 5 minutes after it started to down pour. The does went back into the corn and I thought he was gone til he ran about 15 yards from me when I was slipping out of the corner of the woods at 7pm. He wasn't scared of me. Should be picking up here in Paulding co.


----------



## nstrut

JB13 said:


> Well I decided to hunt last night even with the wind whipping like it was. I have been after a big 160 inch 12 point I have had on camera all year but could not pass on this one and how it all went. For some reason the one spot I hunt has been on fire with rut activity and last night was no different. Got in stand at 3:30 and immediately had a small buck come right by my stand hitting scrapes and rubbing trees. Had three more small ones and a decent 8 come through doing the same. At 530 this buck comes in hits the same scrapes and starts shredding some trees 30 yards in front of me. Got to my shooting lane and could not get him stopped. He proceeded into the cut off bean field making scrapes on the edges. I decided to hit the grunt call thinking to maybe get him back in the woods. One long grunt followed by a few short grunts he stuck his head up and postured tuff. I then snort wheezed and to my amazement he comes on a string 30 yards broadside. I could not pass it up. I would say in my neck of the woods things are hot. This was in northern Ashland county. Good luck everyone! It's only going to get better. For some reason can't the pic to load right on the page so here is the link. If someone knows a different way let me know. Thanks
> 
> http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i248/jb1332/94ea237f-6965-4376-8069-5fdfe2e285dd.jpg


Here's some help with the picture. Nice buck! Good job!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Great buck!!!!


----------



## Outback Man

Sure was a slow afternoon. Got in blind around 1pm after an active morning. Other than a yote at 2:20 and another at 5:00 there was nothing going on till around 6:00. Six does came out of the same spot about 300 yds across the beanfield and followed the treeline down into the standing corn. It was over about a 20 minute span and the came out two one one one one. I had a buck decoy out and they saw it but they weren't coming my way anyhow. Not a great morning wind tomorrow for any of my stands but have one I can make work. Warren County SW Ohio


----------



## jamesbalog

didnt see a deer this afternoon. All of the scrapes i saw walking to the stand were covered in leaves. hopefully soon.


----------



## holterross

Finely a good cool morning without 15 mph winds should be a good day in the woods...


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I agree. N stand now. Real quiet. No deer tho


----------



## ohiobucks

Beautiful morning to be in the woods. Kicked one on the way in near my stand. I can see a few does in the hay field about 300 yards out right now...


----------



## Tim/OH

Time change had me running a little late but I'm in the stand now and its a great morning to kill a buck...


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## BLan

It's on in Champaign county and getting hot and heavy. A little story/update that I put up last night on FaceBook:

Started pouring prior to last shooting light so down my daughter and I went. While waiting for my brother to get out of his tree he sees a big buck dogging a doe in the field. We watched for a while and began walking out. Once we cleared the woods saw the buck with two does, then another buck came in, and thought we'd see the fight, but they sized each other up without a fight. Then another small buck came into the field and the biggest buck really started dogging the doe again.

As we watched them, I reached down and started a sequence on the rattle bag and the grunt call: two bucks started heading our way and closing the 200-300 yards fairly quickly. Realizing that one of us may get a shot we got down behind the tall weeds in the ditch separating the two fields: a couple of hits on the can and we all thought that the largest buck was going to cross the ditch giving me a perfect 15 yard shot in the open. The smaller buck bolted and we weren't sure if the larger buck caught our wind or just went because the smaller buck went. Nevertheless, he turned and got back out @ about 100 yards and then meandered off the field into the wood.

It was still, a very excellent encounter with a buck I would have shot, and one more reason why I love to bowhunt.


----------



## flyin2jz

Lol me too. Finally on stand. Nice morning not too cold but a chill in the air.


----------



## z7master167

Wind keeps swirling on me


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Just saw a decent 10 pt. cruising. Saw him yesterday at almost the identical time. He is a 3 1/2 year old but not quite a shooter. Tines are about seven inches. Has some mass though. Knox County.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Nothing here in highland yet. I'm in the woods though. No field edges. May take a little bit for them to wander into and through the woods


----------



## mathews_rage

I found a hot doe and the action has been amazing where I am, best day so far. Passed on a nice 140 8pt, right under my stand. There's 3 other bucks out in crp and a big 6 pt in picked corn. That big 150 8 won't leave the crp with his doe though. Got some nice pics though lol


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Outback Man

Buck popped out of standing corn just before first light and worked my intruder buck trail the wrong way before entering the woods. Got one glimpse of what looked to be a good right side but it was still pretty dark and he was 80 yds out. Been totally dead since


----------



## #hunter!

Greene co. Slow as we'll. doe last night at dark. That's it . Nothing this AM yet


----------



## KimberTac1911

Been seeing single bucks and group of does all year. Until this morning. Saw them together, rut getting hot up here


----------



## OhioXbow

Going on day 3 here in Miegs County. My hunting partner shot a 150 class buck last night, that we have quite a few pics of,but unfortunately he hit it back, with the sign I believe he hit it somewhere between the liver and guts. Tracked it with just a few drops of blood and bumped him of his bed. His bed had less than a cup of blood in it so its not looking good. We backed out and are going back after my morning hunt. On a better note the buck activity is picking up. Lots of 1 and 2 year olds seeking and chasing, I've seen 3 shooters (140+) since Friday morning, but haven't had a shoot opportunity. The big guys are just cruzing, but I'd have to believe they will start chase and be more aggressive in the coming week. I'm sitting over a food plot this morning, I've had about 15 anterless deer and several small bucks, one small 8 even managed to break half of the left side of his rack off sometime over night. Good luck everyone. The [email protected]@t is about to hit the fan in the coming days!


----------



## Tim/OH

Nothing yet...licking county




Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

I only can hunt until 9am...promise my gf I will go to church with her.

My woods are probably dead because I bumped several deer walking to my stand at daylight...was running because of time change.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## helix33

It's dead everywhere. I sat in a blind from 2:00 till dark yesterday and didn't see a single deer. My wife drove to northern Kentucky yesterday and only saw 2 road kills in 125 miles. I can guarantee you from the road kill numbers alone were a week or more out.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helix33

Also these are classic signs of a trickle rut which was predicted for this year. Obviously it can all change in a instant if your the lucky guy that a hot doe runs by. Persistance is the key. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim/OH

Meant to say *late* in my last post



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Not a deer sighting here yet this morning just north of mount vernon.


----------



## pttmike05

Woods is in fire this morning. Saw 5 different bucks cruising. And one later was chasing four does. Rut is here boys. The big ones are getting on there feet. One deer was solid 150 and buck that was chasing was a 120. Get in the woods.


----------



## #hunter!

Fawn bedded last 30 mins 30 Yds from me. Mom behind me. Bait but no bucks


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams, seen 2 young bucks and heard some deer blow down in bottom behind me.bout it so far


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Based on the variety of posts, we're more or less seeing typical pre-rut activity. Some areas are hot because there is an early doe around, while others are ice cold. Your chances of killing a big buck are certainly higher this week than last, but we're probably another 8-10 days before it really gets crazy.


----------



## flyin2jz

No deer this morning at all. Not even my normal does. South of Dayton


----------



## ohiobucks

Passed on a nice 9 point I grunted in to 20 yards about 30 minutes ago. Just saw 2 small bucks 10 minutes ago...


----------



## Tim/OH

WhitetailWriter said:


> Based on the variety of posts, we're more or less seeing typical pre-rut activity. Some areas are hot because there is an early doe around, while others are ice cold. Your chances of killing a big buck are certainly higher this week than last, but we're probably another 8-10 days before it really gets crazy.


I agree....


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## ohiobucks

ohiobucks said:


> Passed on a nice 9 point I grunted in to 20 yards about 30 minutes ago. Just saw 2 small bucks 10 minutes ago...


Here's his pic


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just had 2 doe n small buck by my. He was doggin them good. Missed a doe earlier. Shot low. Doh!!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Highland county that is! And heard him snort wheeze. Was cool


----------



## Outback Man

Been dead for half hour but hour prior to that had nice high tight racked 9 pt cruising his arse off. Had him under ten yards several times. Saw him working the down wind side of a cornfield scent checking too. Weird thing is he has no interest in grunts, rattling, or even the can call. Thought he'd at least react to a bleat. SW Ohio


----------



## goldtip22

Just got seated for a mid day hunt and saw 8 does come out of the corn and go into the woods 60 yards away. Saw a really nice buck cruising with his nose glued to the ground on the drive out here.  Hoping a buck comes by on the same trail those does were on.


----------



## holterross

Just had a 145-150 9 point walking the bench above me... Only had one thing on his mind and that was the few acorns that were falling... Gave him a grunt to try and pull him closer and he hightailed the other way never seen me and the wind was perfect.. That is not the reaction of a rutting 150 class buck still cold here.


----------



## hdrking2003

Knox Co, just west of Mt Vernon. Bumped a couple does on the way in this morn, and Had a lil 8 cruise in directly down wind of me and nose to the ground at 9:30. Dead since. I set up for a N-NE wind today, as was predicted, but it has been kinda squirrelly all morning. Can feel it out of the S-SE as I type this. Lil ones are definitely cruising around here and the corn is starting to come down so I hope my 4 day non-stop hunt this Thurs-Sun, is right on time.


----------



## reflxshtr

I shot a nice 9 pointer last night, lots of chasing going on and I talked this one into an arrow with a couple quick grunts out of the buck roar. I was fortunate to get 2 arrows into him, 20 yards and 45 yards. Magnus buzzcuts fly awesome!!


----------



## #hunter!

3 doe by me for 2 hrs bedded and feeding No rutting at all Greene co.


----------



## 3dspothunter

Nice deer reflx. 

Just got home from a morning hunt. Had a doe come by carrying her front leg about 35 yards out but to many leaves yet. She was followed by a little spike or maybe 4 pt...big maybe 7" main beams...but he was grunting. About 5 min later another small buck came by on same trail, didn't really get a good look at him but not a shooter for sure. All this in the span of 15 min around 7:30 and that was it. Wish I could have gotten an arrow is the hurt doe.....felt bad for her being hobbled and then pursued by a couple of horny kids...lol. 

Would like to see the last of the corn come down and some cooler temps....and get the dang leaves off the trees. Shot a doe a year ago yesterday and in the pic there wasn't a leaf on a tree.


----------



## helix33

WhitetailWriter said:


> Based on the variety of posts, we're more or less seeing typical pre-rut activity. Some areas are hot because there is an early doe around, while others are ice cold. Your chances of killing a big buck are certainly higher this week than last, but we're probably another 8-10 days before it really gets crazy.


That's my thoughts as well. Need a hot doe lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lorijamie23

Couple small bucks nosing around this morn. More like Oct 3 to me. Everyone seeing these 140" deer is amazing!!! For u guys passing them u should take a pic and post. I know my avatar is 125" net and he is tall and past his ears so if y'all letting bigger ones walk, that's awesome


----------



## ohiobow

got mine this morning out cruising


----------



## mathews_rage

good buck, congrats


----------



## nstrut

Back in the day, I started this thread. Helix33 posts it every year now and does a great job keeping it going. Each year, if you follow closely, some things remain unchanged each year.

1. The rut hasn't started because the woods are dead. Meanwhile, a guy hunting a farm across the road says the rut is in full swing and his woods are on fire! Everyone is searching for the "magical dates".
2. The rut is over because the woods are dead. Meanwhile, big bucks are locked down with does. Everyone is still searching for the "magical dates".
3. Post-rut is upon us. Unbred doe's will come back in 30 days after the first cycle. Once again, everyone is still searching for the "magical dates".

My point? This thread is fun to follow and it's great to inform each other about what is going on through-out the state. It shouldn't be used as a tell all measuring stick though.

I just see guys trying to time everything like the rut is a science. Why is the rut on fire on one farm and a few miles down the road it is dead? Well, just as the guys above mentioned it will all
be dependent on the doe's. If all the doe's became receptive at the same time, then we would see the "full-blown" rut that everyone wants to see. Fact is, it just doesn't happen that way.

So no matter the case, if you are seeing little bucks cruising, scrapes being torn up, and tell-tale signs of the rut, then just get in the woods! Yes, the "rut" might not be in full swing in your area,
but it could happen at any minute.

All I'm saying is NOW is the time to get in the woods! There are no "magical dates". If you're looking for one, chances are you are cheating yourself out of some excellent hunting happening right now in your neck of the woods.

Get out there guys and have fun!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## lutzweiser

Amen to that brother!!!


----------



## lutzweiser

Lorijamie23 said:


> Couple small bucks nosing around this morn. More like Oct 3 to me. Everyone seeing these 140" deer is amazing!!! For u guys passing them u should take a pic and post. I know my avatar is 125" net and he is tall and past his ears so if y'all letting bigger ones walk, that's awesome



+1. The buck on my avatar is 145 4/8 and there is no way in hell I'm passing on a buck that size. So either some people have poor judgment of buck or a lot of disipline.


----------



## chaded

It is supposed to get COLD overnight tonight and into the morning.


----------



## Tn10point

lutzweiser said:


> +1. The buck on my avatar is 145 4/8 and there is no way in hell I'm passing on a buck that size. So either some people have poor judgment of buck or a lot of disipline.


Yeah funny how before the rut. Everyone is saying how there aren't any big bucks. Then come rut time every buck in the woods is a 140" or better.LOL


----------



## cwcamographics

Just saw a really nice buck cruising a field edge


----------



## shortstick28

Spooked a nice 8 point this am with can call scared him out of the field. Prolly 110" would have let an arrow fly had he givin me a chance. Missed a doe he kicked up. Poor judgement on me as she was on a fast trot and couldn't get her to stop. Flew over her back. 15 mins later 3 does came in. Was trying to hold out on the biggest one but quickly realized my freezer was empty. Smoked a smaller one 10 yds. First heart shot I've made. Piled up within 20 yds.


----------



## 9 point

Not much happening for me yet. Richland county


----------



## tyepsu

Just got all set up in my climber 10 minutes ago at highlandtown wildlife area. I barely had my bow pulled up and I hear something running. I turn around and a doe is running at full sprint and a scrub buck is right on her heels grunting.


----------



## lutzweiser

Wind is swirling on Negley right now, good thing I smell like a doe's vagina


----------



## chaded

:awkward:


----------



## helix33

lutzweiser said:


> Wind is swirling on Negley right now, good thing I smell like a doe's vagina


Lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PayneTrain

Had some trouble getting the lone wolf up and set right in a zig zag style tree and had to settle for a little lower than I'd like but sitting pretty now with a railroad behind me, highway to my right in a perfect choking point with 2 fresh scapes to my left. Hopin to see some good movement after a dead weekend

Athens OH


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone have any success rattling yet?


----------



## mandrroofing

Halloween morning I shot a 150 class,looked like a good hit.found my arrow broke off 8 inches,never could recover the buck.I'm on a depression low hunting.in a tree now and trying to push through it


----------



## emmac13

Last night I took my 13yo son out. Dragged a couple different paths to stand. At 5:45 we had a doe come out of a treeline followed by a small buck 10 min later. Then at 6:30 I rattled loud and mixed in grunts. 5-10 min later a 9pt 16" tip to tip and 18" inside spread with short tines came in and my son double lunged him. The buck did come down a path I dragged from some scrapes to our stand. But he looked like he came in on the rattling. He wasnt sniffing and did not have nose to ground.


----------



## lutzweiser

mandrroofing said:


> Halloween morning I shot a 150 class,looked like a good hit.found my arrow broke off 8 inches,never could recover the buck.I'm on a depression low hunting.in a tree now and trying to push through it


That is my BIGGEST fear. I hate to see anything suffer and knowing that I personally caused an animal to suffer would drive me insane.


----------



## z7master167

Nothn for me so far


----------



## 2X_LUNG

The ky 11 pt is out in Adams county!!

(A spike). And turkey's!


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Recap from the weekend...Friday evening setup in my ground blind with my buck decoy out n front! I was grunting every 25-30 minutes and at 6 I look out to my right and here comes a nice 2.5-3.5 year old 10 with a few kickers around his brows. At first I thought he was an 8 but then got a better look and notice 1 inch g4s! He was right at/past his ears and tine length wasn't anything special! It's pretty safe around my area so he should have a good chance to grow another year or 2. Saturday morning had deer nome before I could even get my bow up and passed on a few doe who had no trailers! Saturday evening sat a stand but wind sucked. Ended up seeing 7 with a buck at last light but no clue what he was! This morning was cooler almost windless and is at until 1045 with only seeing a lone small buck. I tried to video record the buck on Friday night as he was approaching my buck decoy in hopes I could get him destroying it. However my phone died right into the video so I don't have. A good look to show the buck. Headed back down this Friday thru Tuesday evening. Hope it happens. Last year I killed my best buck a 137 split brow 10 point! I said I was holding out for a 140 or better or a 130 8 point or better. Hope it pays off! Good luck everyone. In Fairfield county-lancaster


----------



## sammusi

Recap from my weekend .. first light sat saw a body grabbed grunt call hit it .. Beautiful 10 come on a string 10 yrds .. what did I do? Video taped him .. today rattled as hard as I ever did .. 820 .. stud 8 point comes in he spooks up to 36 yrds quartering away I had all vitals on sight ... released my arrow and he moved hard and I hit him in the ass to the left ... found arrow full of blood tracked him for almost 2 miles the entire time coming across fresh scrapes .. I've never seen it but I swear to whoever is listening that buck was scraping and bleeding .. so I think he'll be good .. sorry for the long text I'm bummed 1st deer I ever wounded after 19 years of bowhunting..


----------



## hdrking2003

ohiobow said:


> got mine this morning out cruising


Wow! Congrats on one hell of a buck! Super wide! Seen a lot of wide racks this year from pics.....wouldn't mind seein one in my own hand.


----------



## Tn10point

Anyone hunting on or near the Tranquility Wildlife area. That's where me and my buddies will be come Nov 9


----------



## cwcamographics

Saw three giant shooters this evening. Bummer I was working.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Tn10point said:


> Anyone hunting on or near the Tranquility Wildlife area. That's where me and my buddies will be come Nov 9


We own just down the road. Small bucks chasing. Had em again tonight. Few big boys on cam but still at night. Should be good!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

You need to stop by!!!


----------



## Tn10point

I just hope the crowd on Tranquility ain't to bad. 
Stop by we are stayingthe Budget Host Inn. Just look for a black Silverado with large PSE decal in back glass and a hard shell tonoue cover


----------



## shortstick28

[URL="http://[/URL]


Rage hypodermics made it look like a crime scene.


----------



## shortstick28

[URL="http://[/URL]te


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Tn10point said:


> I just hope the crowd on Tranquility ain't to bad.
> Stop by we are stayingthe Budget Host Inn. Just look for a black Silverado with large PSE decal in back glass and a hard shell tonoue cover


In Hillsboro?


----------



## Tn10point

2X_LUNG said:


> In Hillsboro?


Winchester


----------



## sdavis

looks like i may be heading to hunting camp at a good time im headed to hocking county the 11th through the 17th hope the bucks are cruising when i get there


----------



## mathews_rage

Well I was sitting near a creek and heard a couple grunts and look across the creek and here comes a nice 10 pt around 160/5.5 yr old. He was grunting and stomping his feet in the leaves chasing a doe, I could hear him 120 yards away. I threw a loud deep roar grunt at him and he stopped dead and crossed the creek at around 90 yards away. He stood in the thick cover at 90 for at least 10 mins, looking around. I didnt want to give my spot away so I kinda let it stay quiet but he was more focussed on his doe. He ended up going back to chasing her and ended up running straight across a cut bean field at only 100 yards. Then at last light saw another big 8pt on the tail of some does, so one of them was hot. The does are starting to break apart and seem to be getting nervous, so we are only 4-8 days out to the big finale. This has been one of the best years I can remember with buck sightings but just cant get the mature ones in range, but field and stream was right about today being one of the best days of the rut. I just hope they are right about the Nov 6th,11th,22nd and 27th also being the best days.


----------



## BLan

Set the decoy up on the field that had all the action last night and sat all day with a good wind. Didn't really see anything until 5:15 this evening when a doe came out in to the pasture 500 yards away being chased by two bucks. I think she came out there rather than the field because the adjacent landowner was out in the crp yelling for a dog. I rattled at them and the one buck stopped and appeared to be looking at the decoy for a very long time, but his intentions were on the doe only. I thought she was going to run into the field, but turned and headed to the pine thicket and they were never be see seen again. On the way out to the gator to leave for the evening saw three does in the hayfield near the barn so I would say that there is some time before more does come into season.


----------



## LJOHNS

Grunted what I thought was a really nice 8 pt right to my tree this evening only to find out half his rack was missing! I saw this same buck last week but too far out to tell for sure how big he was. Now I know. Maybe next year for him. Saw one other small 4pt. Quiet evening.


----------



## nstrut

A friend of mine just bought a new farm in Adams County and was nice enough to extend and invitation for me to hunt with him this weekend.

I'll be staying at the Country Nights Inn in West Union. I can't wait to actually sit with the potential of seeing some big bucks. It's been tough sledding in Darke County the last few years.


----------



## Outback Man

Great night...had two different button bucks 5-10 yds downwind of me tonight at different times for about an hour. Saw the big shooter 8 around 4pm 70 yds out hitting the downwind side of a for bedding area. Then around 6pm and old big bodied gnarly racked ran doe in but wouldn't come closer than 60 and left when she did. Shortly after that I saw another goo buck and a smaller buck back in that same area. Nothing is responding to grunts, rattles, or can calls. This is the first active evening sit I've had. Several 3.5 and older bucks out and about. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## woodman53

Went to the woods to set stands with my brother so we decided to leave at first light and check the fields on our way up. Saw a few deer feeding and had a small basket rack cross the road right in front of just cruising. My brother looked to the right to see where he came from and there was a nice buck eating apples in someones side yard in Hillsboro. Saw no chasing/following in the fields we passed. Disappointed that there is so much corn standing still. Did see some scrapes that had to be fresh since there were no leaves in them. Will find out this week.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

Morning hunt seen 4 young bucks cruising..afternoon seen a big zero. Its close.
Pike Co.


----------



## fmf979

Vacation starts tomorrow I can't sleep I'm so excited to finally be in the woods for a week. My buddy hit a 140 at 430 today that was working scrapes. I think week has potential to have that magic day we wait for . Good luck everyone!


----------



## TrashCan

East/South East wind is killing my best spots.Looks like I wont be hunting in the morning.


----------



## swelms22

Saw a 160's class yesterday morning at 7:05am. Rattled him into a field and figured he would head straight for my decoy but he stopped at the edge of a field and by the time I picked my horns back up he was gone. 2 yearling's at 4:00pm. Stomped at the decoy for 5 mins and scurried off. Things are picking up! Hunting out of West Salem, Ohio. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tim/OH

I won't be back out until wed morning....


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tmac1221

In guernsey county, gonna sit all day hoping to get some good action. I saw a lot of deer dead along i70 this morning.


----------



## swelms22

Just saw a monster 170" thick racked monster then the Bossman came in and woke me up :/ can't get back into a stand until Friday. Plan on all day sits Friday-Sunday. Can't kill em' if you're not in the woods. Good Luck!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Nothing moving so far where I am in Knox County. Seems like a perfect morning but the woods is dead. Other than a rabbit I am skunked so far.


----------



## jre4192

Dead this morning in Brown county too. This time change must be screwing with them. 😄


----------



## Winter88

Nothing yet from medina county


----------



## fmf979

Nothing moving in Muskingum yet either


----------



## ohio moose

Same in Columbiana county !


----------



## lutzweiser

Rattled in a 140" inch house cat. Other than that its been dead. This standing corn is really starting to piss me off


----------



## ohiohunter02

Had a 130' 8pt come in at 8am. Hit my boot tracks and do a 180 to go where he just came from.


----------



## lutzweiser

I think all the farmers in columbiana county are plotting against me by leaving there corn up by all 3 of my stands. Damn Rogers feed mill.


----------



## ohiohunter02

lutzweiser said:


> I think all the farmers in columbiana county are plotting against me by leaving there corn up by all 3 of my stands. Damn Rogers feed mill.


Same here in Lisbon


----------



## ohiohunter02

Just saw my 4.5 yr old 6pt on his feet.


----------



## lutzweiser

ohiohunter02 said:


> Same here in Lisbon


Is it Rogers feed mill that picks it? They are running way behind this year it seems


----------



## WhitetailWriter

lutzweiser said:


> Rattled in a 140" inch house cat. Other than that its been dead. This standing corn is really starting to piss me off


I feel your pain. That being said, I can see them loitering around the harvester and I think they may be taking it off today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ohiohunter02

lutzweiser said:


> Is it Rogers feed mill that picks it? They are running way behind this year it seems


No its grubbs brothers from leetonia


----------



## Nichko

Get in the woods and hang on, the rut is here, big bucks dropping...


----------



## jla45

Anybody had any luck rattling yet this year?


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams, had a real nice 8 pt come in right under me where I put out some doe pee.I had to think about it so that means let him walk.big body, nose to the ground.beck swollen.had little buck dogging a doe pretty hard.


----------



## @ohiobuckslayer

Hi Guys... been seeing signs if rut in NE Ohio since around the weekend of 10/26. I took this guy on 10/27. I was doing some light rattling around 5pm. At roughly 5:45p I threw a locator grunt over my right shoulder and behind me. I heard him crashing through the thicket of oak/maple saplings to my left and then he stopped. Threw another locator grunt over my left shoulder and behind me. I could hear him coming, reached for my bow and it was over in a matter of minutes. I've been seeing him on the game cams since summer. He'd been nocturnal and only showing up 1a-3a. This was his first daytime appearance.


----------



## hdrking2003

Stuck at work until Wednesday then back at it all day Thurs-Sun. Have to use this thread to get me through it with the prime times heating up. Good luck to those out this week!


----------



## Capt. Creed

This has been a crazy year so far in NE Ohio. Even though the weather has been cooler I haven't been seeing many bucks big or small, not even much scrape activity compared to years past

Hoping it turns on real quick! I'm on vacation this week


----------



## lutzweiser

Someone must have heard me complaining because they are cutting the corn out on 170 as we speak. Not quite to my stands but should be there by the end of the day. Guess I should have packed a lunch, going to be a long sit!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> Stuck at work until Wednesday then back at it all day Thurs-Sun. Have to use this thread to get me through it with the prime times heating up. Good luck to those out this week!


Same here bro...I will be back out wed and thurs morning.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tmac1221

Just had a button buck underneath my stand other than that, I haven't seen anything else.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

I'm wondering if the rain coming on Thursday will keep them bedded down? Can't decide if I need to take off Thursday and Friday or Friday and Monday? I'm not a big fan of bow hunting in a steady rain!


----------



## @ohiobuckslayer

JSI KODIAK said:


> I'm wondering if the rain coming on Thursday will keep them bedded down? Can't decide if I need to take off Thursday and Friday or Friday and Monday? I'm not a big fan of bow hunting in a steady rain!


I would think the rain will get the bucks up and moving to freshen their scrapes. Just remember the "J-hook" if you're scrape hunting.


----------



## mathews_rage

It was a very slow morning for me, only a small buck that was bedded with a doe.


----------



## nstrut

@ohiobuckslayer said:


> Hi Guys... been seeing signs if rut in NE Ohio since around the weekend of 10/26. I took this guy on 10/27. I was doing some light rattling around 5pm. At roughly 5:45p I threw a locator grunt over my right shoulder and behind me. I heard him crashing through the thicket of oak/maple saplings to my left and then he stopped. Threw another locator grunt over my left shoulder and behind me. I could hear him coming, reached for my bow and it was over in a matter of minutes. I've been seeing him on the game cams since summer. He'd been nocturnal and only showing up 1a-3a. This was his first daytime appearance.
> 
> View attachment 1798025


Sounds like he couldn't resist checking out what other buck was in his area. Well played, Sir. Beautiful buck! Congrats!


----------



## @ohiobuckslayer

nstrut said:


> Sounds like he couldn't resist checking out what other buck was in his area. Well played, Sir. Beautiful buck! Congrats!


Thank you. Lots of luck.


----------



## lutzweiser

5 min in the stand and had a 2 year old 10 follow my estrous drag in. Little rack and body but had double brows on right side and little kickers all over


----------



## JSI KODIAK

@ohiobuckslayer said:


> Hi Guys... been seeing signs if rut in NE Ohio since around the weekend of 10/26. I took this guy on 10/27. I was doing some light rattling around 5pm. At roughly 5:45p I threw a locator grunt over my right shoulder and behind me. I heard him crashing through the thicket of oak/maple saplings to my left and then he stopped. Threw another locator grunt over my left shoulder and behind me. I could hear him coming, reached for my bow and it was over in a matter of minutes. I've been seeing him on the game cams since summer. He'd been nocturnal and only showing up 1a-3a. This was his first daytime appearance.
> 
> View attachment 1798025


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## lutzweiser

2 doe but didn't see any trailers. Sneaking through the timber


----------



## flyin2jz

2 does this morning south Of dayton. No bucks behind them at all. Moms still have their babies with them. No real rut activity yet here. Few scrapes but they aren't even keeping them clean yet.


----------



## mathews_rage

Great 8, congrats


----------



## CattleGuy

have seen does chased by bucks, 2 morning in a row now - NE OH - maybe 100-120 class no real monsters yet but at least keeping it upbeat and entertaining


----------



## onlyaspike

Sat....1 sm. 4 pt and 1 doe
Sun morning....1- 120" 8pt on 2 doe.....1- 130" 8pt about 15min behind 2 doe( different)...and then a REAL NICE 140" buck w/ 3 doe......No shots on any. Sun. Even...NOTHING.
Mon morning..... 2 sm. 6 pts and a spike all just cruising.

ALOT slower than I expected....


----------



## helix33

@ohiobuckslayer said:


> Hi Guys... been seeing signs if rut in NE Ohio since around the weekend of 10/26. I took this guy on 10/27. I was doing some light rattling around 5pm. At roughly 5:45p I threw a locator grunt over my right shoulder and behind me. I heard him crashing through the thicket of oak/maple saplings to my left and then he stopped. Threw another locator grunt over my left shoulder and behind me. I could hear him coming, reached for my bow and it was over in a matter of minutes. I've been seeing him on the game cams since summer. He'd been nocturnal and only showing up 1a-3a. This was his first daytime appearance.
> 
> View attachment 1798025


Nice!!


----------



## dihardhunter

slow in my neck of the woods this morning, 1 lone doe on public this morning...oh, and 3 other hunters...ha!


----------



## PayneTrain

Just passed an odot pick up filled with road kills. Starting to pick up in Athens co


----------



## atctimmy

NE Ohio (Trumbull Co). This is the first day I've seen the bucks start cruising. I've been out the last few days and things have been slow. 

I had a nice buck (to me, 120ish) get in on me this morning too fast and he was able to get through my shooting lanes before I could get ready. I'll start using scent this evening to slow them down.


----------



## Bow pro

Had a good hunt Saturday evening. Had a huge doe and her fawn come out....they had a big 8 follow them out. He ran them in the woods and chased them in there for a couple minutes. He ran them about 300 yards away and continued to chase them for a few minutes. I ended up rattling him back in and drew on him twice. I just couldnt bring myself to shoot him. I'm guessing he was a 5.5 year old and right at 140". I hope I dont regret passing him. This all happned around 4:30.


----------



## nstrut

atctimmy said:


> NE Ohio (Trumbull Co). This is the first day I've seen the bucks start cruising. I've been out the last few days and things have been slow.
> 
> I had a nice buck (to me, 120ish) get in on me this morning too fast and he was able to get through my shooting lanes before I could get ready. *I'll start using scent this evening to slow them down.*


I've never been a big advocate of scents, although I do believe they have their time and place. However, the last couple years I have used Fitzgerald's Deer Dander.

I use it on my boots to cover my entrance and exit routes. I also spray a little on the back trail in and out. I have been very impressed. I have also used it when the wind starts to swirl. I pump few sprays
into the air and I have had deer downwind actually stop, turn-around, and come back to investigate. It definitely gets their attention without making them spooky which a lot of scents tend to do.


----------



## racknroll 171

EVERCALM......this is what I have found to truly work, had 6-8 deer in a group come in to areas where I have been stone cold busted before and never once look up...the first product that I have been truly impressed with as far as scents go......the smoking scent sticks have worked for me in the past as well as special golden estrous, but the Evercalm had the most impressive result, just my experience.....good luck...


----------



## fearedbydeer

Its really dead in Athens county around nelsonville.noones seeing anything unless they're lying.last year at this time I was seeing twelelve feet a day.the woods is dead.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Slow in highland county too. I saw a shooter 8 around 9 this morn tho. He was at 40-50 yards. Just no shot!;(


----------



## killahog

Seen one basket and a Doe with a yearling . Been sitting since before daylight, and plan on staying put until dark. 
Morrow County.


----------



## Tim/OH

Got in the stand at 4 bumped a bunch of deer walking to my stand

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## rookez490

Need to get in woods a lil earlier than that... I am seeing scrapes and rub lines popping out everywhere.. It's about to get real .. That front Thursday will jack it up for a day or two


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just had a monster 10 walk by at 100 yds or so. Made a scrape n kept goin. Dannngggggg


----------



## mathews_rage

2X_LUNG said:


> Just had a monster 10 walk by at 100 yds or so. Made a scrape n kept goin. Dannngggggg


Good luck man, hope you get a crack at him. Gives you a little motivation for the week


----------



## BOWFLEX

Been real slow lately. .


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Just had a monster 10 walk by at 100 yds or so. Made a scrape n kept goin. Dannngggggg


Wow...he might come back did you try calling to him?


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

View from my stand...



Tim


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I tried n no luck! Another 120" walked under me. Made scrape as well


----------



## 2X_LUNG

View from mine


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> View from mine


Cool....


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## backstraps01

2X_LUNG said:


> Just had a monster 10 walk by at 100 yds or so. Made a scrape n kept goin. Dannngggggg



I think Id be moving my stand a 100 yards to where he would be shooting distance if he comes back thru!!

Good Luck brother!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

It's on neighbors tho. Lol. By 50 yards


----------



## Bow pro

Tim/OH said:


> sent from my lone wolf


Nice and thick...just the way I like it!


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

I was out Saturday the 26th on just an evening hunt right by snow trails (Mansfield). Passed up 8 does, about to pull back in the biggest doe I've ever seen, then a nice (120"ish) buck chased some more does doe the hill to me. Never got a shot on him. Was wondering how you guys think is will be this coming Monday, I'll be in the same stand in the mourning. Has anyone else seen activity in the Mansfield/north-eastern area?


----------



## WildBill37

Its only gonna get better fir the next 10 days or so


----------



## strut-n-rut

shot a mature doe saturday hoping it wont ruin my chances at a buck. shes the only mature doe i have been getting pics of


----------



## helix33

Saw one 4 pt but not what I'm looking for. Hit my grunt call just before last shooting light. Heard a bunch of brush breaking in front of me but never could see the deer. After shooting light I could here multiple deer walking in the leaves. Hoping things are about to take off soon.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LJOHNS

This morning was great. Saw 5 different bucks - one shooter 8, nice and heavy. The smaller ones all had their noses to the ground. The big one had a doe with him he was bumping around. Watched him rub a tree and grunt as he pushed her around. He was just out of range! After noon things got real slow and didn't see much. These cold mornings are getting them fired up!


----------



## terryu80

I saw a 120 -130 class today with 4 does standing in cut corn 100 yards off my dads back yard.... also scrapes and rubs all over the place, but have not had any success at calling anything in to check out my decoy. That could be due to the fact that someone keeps driving their truck and 4 wheeler around the adjacent woods 65 yards from me and it always seems to be at primetime.


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher

Update from Carroll County. Last night my best friend had a big 150" actually breed a doe @ 40yds from him in a thicket. All he could do was sit & watch the X-rated show.


----------



## BushTailButcher

The rut is picking up here in Pike Co. Found some new scrapes yesterday, and three bucks come in range. They were just too small. Can't wait till the weekend, going to take some days off next week , hope to score!!


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Been dead in Licking county for the past couple of days. I'm not seeing much at all, no does and all my trail can pics are at night. Hope it picks up this week and they get the corn off on the property I hunt.


----------



## jhauser

headed to gauega couny on thursday


----------



## richstang75

Saw 4 does tonight as they finally got the last bit of corn off. Hope the action picks back up tomorrow


----------



## atctimmy

richstang75 said:


> Saw 4 does tonight as they finally got the last bit of corn off. Hope the action picks back up tomorrow


Me too. We still have the corn though so I'm not too excited.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Haven't seen a deer in 3 days?? Columbiana County has been slow for me.


----------



## bj99robinson

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> I was out Saturday the 26th on just an evening hunt right by snow trails (Mansfield). Passed up 8 does, about to pull back in the biggest doe I've ever seen, then a nice (120"ish) buck chased some more does doe the hill to me. Never got a shot on him. Was wondering how you guys think is will be this coming Monday, I'll be in the same stand in the mourning. Has anyone else seen activity in the Mansfield/north-eastern area?


I will be in Bellville on Wednesday. I hope things are heating up!


----------



## mshumak3

Franklin county... slow all day until 10 minutes before dark, then they started moving. No rut activity though. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## P&Y OHIO

Had a great day in stand...this is why I take my vacation this time of year...mature deer up seekin, imposing their will upon the younger bucks, smaller bucks still chasin and witnessed an 8pt., guessin 3 1/2, tendin a doe...typical Prerut on my ground w/ that one particular doe about ready to pop..."Let the games begin"

This afternoon was one of my best ever w/ seein the biggest buck I've ever laid eyes on while on stand!

Little after 4pm a doe enters the cutover and then a buck not far behind roughly 100yds. from stand...this buck makes 2 of her and I'm reachin for my binos cause this is one of those bucks that's no doubt, I want a better look...6x5, length and mass, G2 left side broke off at the main beam, had to of been within the last day or so, shy of a net booner, high 50's low 60's

Long story short I never got the opportunity for a shot but I know where I'll be tomorrow haha


----------



## mathews_rage

Well one of the target bucks I'm after came out at sunset and was only 75 yards out. I grunted, roared, rattled, bleated and even wheezed at him and they all didn't work. One time he was heading straight at me but saw another small buck working at the big scrape in front of the ladies. Once he saw him he was all postured up and hair sticking up, walking all stiff legged. I'd say the rattling and the bleats are whats working right now, he heard the rattling and got to scraping out in grass and heading my way. Then the bleating got him off that little buck for a couple minutes but he was one raged up buck. It was pretty thick so I had him wondering what was over near the stand but once that little buck was moving in on the does he couldn't handle that one.


----------



## Hunter drew

Still seeing the seeking phase in noble county


----------



## BowHunting21

hunted from 12-6 pm today in carrollton, 8-10 fresh rubs within 50 yds of my stand, didn't see one deer all day.. back at it tomorrow.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Riding to town tonight after dark in Athens Co and saw 4 large shooter bucks. One on our property that is for sale in the back yard when I went for the 4 wheeler. Two more chasing does across the highway. Saw my first shooter buck on our farm tonight. Its been dinks all week and he showed up at around 5:30 PM by himself. He stood in the brush line of the field watchind two does he spotted but didnt go after them. Hope to have some pictures from the trail camera that was close by. From what I saw tonight its cranking up here in Athens Co.


----------



## Outback Man

Completely blanked on Monday. It's like someone turned off the activity switch. Can't believe I didn't see a single deer after how active Saturday and Sunday were. Back to work tomorrow then hunting again Wednesday thru Monday.


----------



## fmf979

Just after daylight just I heard an intense intense fight. Wish I could have seen it or the participants. In Coshocton today.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Awesome!! It's dead here so far in highland county


----------



## 2X_LUNG

fmf979 said:


> Just after daylight just I heard an intense intense fight. Wish I could have seen it or the participants. In Coshocton today.


Pry a fellow hunter down the way! Haha


----------



## mathews_rage

Yep another dead morning do far, I'm thinking bout sleeping in tomorrow to try a mid day sit. But O well, at least I'm hunting. I got that oldies song in my head, I'm back in the saddle again.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Pretty dead here in Licking County. Rattled in a big 6 point early on and saw one button buck. I'm in a stand wouldn't normally hunt in the morning but it was really my only choice given this crazy wind direction.


----------



## pnyhunter

Hunter drew said:


> Still seeing the seeking phase in noble county


I would agree... scrapes coming much later this season than last. Area that always have scrapes open 1-2 week of Oct have just been opened over the last week.


----------



## lutzweiser

Grunted in a young 8 at about 7:30. Saw him about 150 out in some pines. I hit the flextone and he came on a rope right to me. Filling my belly and getting some go go juice and heading out for the rest of the day. Corn is coming down on neighbors farm today. Hopefully that will get them moving


----------



## jamesbalog

Nothing happening this morning in Lorain county. I havent seen any rut activity yet.


----------



## mathews_rage

Where did everyone go from last few years on this thread, feels like we aren't getting much reports.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Have not seen a deer in 3 days hers in Columbiana County .


----------



## lutzweiser

Did see 5 doe and a little buck not sure what he was last night. In Negley, columbiana county


----------



## bjmostel

2 small bucks searching this morning and 1 doe at daylight. Only deer I saw yesterday was 130" 8 cruising at 10am


----------



## mudflap

I tell you what I am jealous...Awesome sunrise. It sure beats these four walls I am staring at....not much longer vacation starts in less than 7 hours. Good Luck guys keep us updated.


mathews_rage said:


> Yep another dead morning do far, I'm thinking bout sleeping in tomorrow to try a mid day sit. But O well, at least I'm hunting. I got that oldies song in my head, I'm back in the saddle again.


----------



## Winter88

Seeing lots of does and small bucks seen 11 does and 4 bucks yesterday there was less then 100" of bone on all of them together.1 small buck and 3 does so far today in medina county


----------



## Tim/OH

I will be back out tomorrow morning...


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## fmf979

2X_LUNG said:


> Pry a fellow hunter down the way! Haha


Ha your probably right. That would explain not seeing any deer.


----------



## pyrochoppers

Two deer on way to stand at 8:00 standing in cut corn auglaze co


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mathews_rage said:


> Yep another dead morning do far, I'm thinking bout sleeping in tomorrow to try a mid day sit. But O well, at least I'm hunting. I got that oldies song in my head, I'm back in the saddle again.


Great pic!!


----------



## goldtip22

Went out Sat night and mid day Sunday. Didn't see anything Sat and saw 8 does Sunday. No bucks. Probably won't get back out until Friday.


----------



## AJH1027

Heading to our farm in Athens thurs. night till the 17th hopefully we hit it right, my dad spent oct. 30th- nov3rd with multiple small buck sightings and plenty of doe mostly still with fawns, and he had one decent 8 encounter


----------



## hoyt170

Headed to Muskingum county on Sunday how thinks pick up by then .


----------



## Offf2000

Woods are dead in meigs county


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Crazy morn after all. Watched a big 10 n smaller 8 fight about80 yards from me! Snort wheezes n antlers cracking. 8 lost. Lol. Then my bro n law had a diff big 10 at 25 yds cruising. No shot bc of a cedar. Ughhhhh

It's dead now in the woods


----------



## WEEGEE

watched turkeys fly down....then 20 mins later seen them fly back up....doe came running through.....yote ran through the woods and put everything on alert......well then i saw nada rest of the sit!
no deer in the fields either ..hardin/hancock line


----------



## cfred70

I'll be out this evening in Fairfield county....I'll update afterwards....from what I've heard from guys around Fairfield county they are starting to see alot more bucks up cruising.....this weekend should be crazy..


----------



## z7master167

Notta for me this morning


----------



## lutzweiser

3 big rubs on the way in that were not there yesterday. They are along side a corn field. He has to be staying in the corn right? Also all 3 scrapes that I freshened up were hit again last night. Again along side the corn.


----------



## dihardhunter

Had a knockdown drag-out going on below me before daybreak about 100 yards distant, but unfortunately they fled the scene before shooting light. After sun came up, rattled up a basket 6 to the tree's base. Central OH public hunt.


----------



## chaded

Sat yesterday from before light to after light and saw 3 deer. Early in the morning I had a buck come in to work a scrape and spooked off. A few hours later I saw two does go thru. Pretty dead. I am not going to say the rut isn't going on but I will say this is pretty weird hunting for this property at this time of the year and I have never witnessed anything like it here before.


----------



## J Whittington

on way in am..to Lawrence Co...hunt mid day on....grunt, rattle, and can call at my lucky tree!


----------



## LJOHNS

very quiet morning in Harrison County. One small buck cold trailing a doe and that was it. I am waiting until Friday after the next front moves through. This coming weekend should be rockin'


----------



## nstrut

Beautiful morning. Dead quiet. Not a creature stirring in Darke County......but what else is new. Worked until 2AM and in the stand @ 6AM. Gotta love Sweet November, but I've been skunked my last two sits.

I have to admit, I'm jealous of the guys that see four or five different bucks each sit. In Darke County we are lucky to see that all season, unless you count scrub bucks. 

Going to Adams County this weekend. Needless to say, I pretty excited.


----------



## AmishArcher

SW Holmes/NE Knox was dead yesterday from what I've heard. 
I'll be at it thursday, friday, and saturday


----------



## lutzweiser

Combines are dropping the corn 150 yards from me. A huge corn field to. Hopping something comes out


----------



## nstrut

lutzweiser said:


> Combines are dropping the corn 150 yards from me. A huge corn field to. Hopping something comes out


Stop hopping. You're going to scare everything away.


----------



## grantcs

I think it will turn on at the end of this week or over the weekend. I've seen a few small ones bumping the gals


----------



## nurface

Any slower here in franklin county and I will be in reverse . No action at all , not normal for this spot . Somethings gotta give . ?


----------



## richstang75

grantcs said:


> I think it will turn on at the end of this week or over the weekend. I've seen a few small ones bumping the gals


Im thinking the same thing


----------



## OhioBuckslayer

It was dead yesterday for me.....pickaway county


----------



## Winter88

Just seen a small buck chasing a doe at full speed got my heart pumping!!!


----------



## CattleGuy

saw 8 does last night with one small buck giving chase. Dead this morning. Not a thing.


----------



## irishhacker

This is a big rub


----------



## mshumak3

nurface said:


> Any slower here in franklin county and I will be in reverse . No action at all , not normal for this spot . Somethings gotta give . ?


Where abouts in franklin? I am hunting here too on the east side. Finally seeing deer the past day or so but no rut activity. 
Good luck.


----------



## hdrking2003

richstang75 said:


> Im thinking the same thing


And I am hoping this as well...


----------



## chaded

grantcs said:


> I think it will turn on at the end of this week or over the weekend. I've seen a few small ones bumping the gals



Yeah I said that last week too. Lol.


----------



## nurface

mshumak3 said:


> Where abouts in franklin? I am hunting here too on the east side. Finally seeing deer the past day or so but no rut activity.
> Good luck.


Just a little east of gahanna


----------



## Bjsaleen

Where did all the does go?? All I'm seeing in southeast delaware county and licking county are small 1.5 year old bucks!! Where there's does there should be the big boys!


----------



## ohiobow

seen 16 does last night night and 1 small buck all came out of about a 50 acre cornfield they were picking. hunting over the picked corn tonight


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm n stand in highland county. Nothin yet. Dead since About 915


----------



## Liveblue23

irishhacker said:


> This is a big rub


I found big one other day


----------



## JSI KODIAK

2X_LUNG said:


> I'm n stand in highland county. Nothin yet. Dead since About 915


That makes for a long sit when not seeing anything! It only takes one though!


----------



## ohiobucks

My view for the next 3 hours or so...Knox county


----------



## @ohiobuckslayer

lutzweiser said:


> 3 big rubs on the way in that were not there yesterday. They are along side a corn field. He has to be staying in the corn right? Also all 3 scrapes that I freshened up were hit again last night. Again along side the corn.
> View attachment 1798781


The side that isn't rubbed is the direction he was heading.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

After reading through a lot of this " man you Guys see a lot of big deer ".


----------



## ThunderEagle

JSI KODIAK said:


> That makes for a long sit when not seeing anything! It only takes one though!


Take a nap. Seems like when I see deer it is just after coming out of a half sleep. I think it is because I'm finally still enough to not spook them.


----------



## DixieDigger

ThunderEagle said:


> Take a nap. Seems like when I see deer it is just after coming out of a half sleep. I think it is because I'm finally still enough to not spook them.


Or like me you wake up with a big one 15 yards away and you can't move or you'll get busted. Thank you fellows for all your posts. I'm coming up from GA Sunday. My third year up there and GA just isn't any fun anymore after being spoiled up there. Good luck everyone. I'll be up in Lawrence Co. hunting some private land. Time is dragging by


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ThunderEagle said:


> Take a nap. Seems like when I see deer it is just after coming out of a half sleep. I think it is because I'm finally still enough to not spook them.


I hear that!


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Where did everyone go from last few years on this thread, feels like we aren't getting much reports.


Not much to report lol


----------



## chaded

helix33 said:


> Not much to report lol


No kidding. I have decided that there are a few possibilities. 1. The deer are on strike. 2. They forgot about the rut. 3. They went south for the winter. 4. Bigfoot ate them or Aliens abducted them.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Well I took a shot at the big 12









Hit low. Here's arrow n blood where he stood after shot. Small blood trail. Any thought????

Was a 30 yd shot.  Danggggggg! I hit low I know. Watched it go low


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Also, clump of white hair with arrow. I'm sick;(.


----------



## chaded

What was the deer's reaction? You waiting it out to go look?


----------



## Bow pro

2X_LUNG said:


> Also, clump of white hair with arrow. I'm sick;(.


What broad head's you shooting? Its definatly low but you could have done enough damage to kill him.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

2X_LUNG said:


> Also, clump of white hair with arrow. I'm sick;(.


From the pictures it looks like there is almost no blood on the arrow, but the initial trail looks pretty good. Just give it time (1-2 hrs) and take a couple guys (if you can) with you and do a thorough seach. Good luck!


----------



## tinbeater

Slow this morning on the river in Clermont county. Saw 4 doe and a small buck chasing one.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

chaded said:


> What was the deer's reaction? You waiting it out to go look?


He took off like bat outta hell then stopped about 20 yds n stood


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I got down to find arrow n thought he was down or gone. He saw me. Blew twice n ran south. I backed out


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Bow pro said:


> What broad head's you shooting? Its definatly low but you could have done enough damage to kill him.


Nap shockwave 100


----------



## chaded

Not really liking your odds. If you did not think you hit far back as well as low then there really isn't any reason to wait on looking for him. If everything was good besides it just being low then if you are going to kill him you would of hit the heart if you had any chance and it isn't going to take long for him to die. I'm thinking you didn't make a kill shot though but it would be nice if I was wrong.


----------



## LJOHNS

I don't think you killed that one. Guessing you just grazed him. Seen that kind of hair and blood before. Hopefully you will get another shot at him.


----------



## hdrking2003

LJOHNS said:


> I don't think you killed that one. Guessing you just grazed him. Seen that kind of hair and blood before. Hopefully you will get another shot at him.


I would have to agree, and I hope you get another chance fo sho! Just calm down a bit, regroup, and get back out there. Good luck to you!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I agree with you. He's out n about. Hope he's ok. I'll hit it hard again Sunday!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

chaded said:


> Not really liking your odds. If you did not think you hit far back as well as low then there really isn't any reason to wait on looking for him. If everything was good besides it just being low then if you are going to kill him you would of hit the heart if you had any chance and it isn't going to take long for him to die. I'm thinking you didn't make a kill shot though but it would be nice if I was wrong.


I'd say you're right on. I tracked it for 80 yards n then got back n tree. Still n tree too. I saw stagger marks where I stopped. Like he was staggering bc leaves were rustled up. Odd


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Here's a question for you guys; at the property I hunt we have 4 stands, a couple are stand where there are major trails going through but they are mostly nocturnal trails. The other stands we see deer in all the time, I was wondering what stands you would suggest to sit in during the rut since there are more trails near two of the stands, but the other two see deer during the day all the time, a coupes weeks ago I sat in one of them, passed 7 does and a buck, saw many more. I'm just wondering if during the rut the deer will be moving around the stands that's have more paths on them, I'm new to the rut since this is my first year really bow hunting, I got a buck pre rut last year on my second time out our of 5, before that I was only a gun hunter averaging 4 day hunts a year. This year I've been in the stand 8 days already and have passed many deer, thanks!


----------



## TommyBoy

2X_LUNG said:


> I'd say you're right on. I tracked it for 80 yards n then got back n tree. Still n tree too. I saw stagger marks where I stopped. Like he was staggering bc leaves were rustled up. Odd


are you going to go after him, or just running with that thought? i think you need to keep at it!


----------



## Bwana

2X_LUNG said:


> Also, clump of white hair with arrow. I'm sick;(.


Yep you're low, he'll live another day. Happens to all of us, sooner or later.


----------



## AZSpaniol

Saw a young buck this morning and some new rubs near my stand. Got busted by a doe because the antler insanity app told me the wind was blowing in the wrong direction. Figured it out once I got in the stand. Deleted that app.


----------



## mathews_rage

Well I saw three bucks today, nothing mature but they were all cruising hard. It's getting ready to blow open.


----------



## Elidafire18

Very slow in Allen county. Usual hot spots are very slow. Not seeing much even driving around in the mornings or evenings. Hope this isnt a sign.


----------



## farmcritter

Its easy to speculate over the internet whether the deer will live or not. If you got blood and what you think are stagger marks I think you owe it to that deer to try alittle harder than 80yds. JMO, Deer like that aren't a dime a dozen.


----------



## mathews_rage

helix33 said:


> Not much to report lol


Haha very true, I figured we would here from corey from booner acres or baz or some of the the other regulars by now lol.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

I wouldn't give up on that deer . Leave him go the night and get back out there first thing in the am. I hit one low like that back in 2000 and I was down to specks , then did the big circle search and low and behold I caught the bottom artery of the heart he was still alive the next morning , when I jumped him he poured out buckets and didn't make it a 100 yards after till his death ... Never give up !!!! Good luck bro....


----------



## 2X_LUNG

TommyBoy said:


> are you going to go after him, or just running with that thought? i think you need to keep at it!


Of course I'm going after him!! I'm goin to wait til morning tho! Ill search til the bloods ends. With or without one n my hand!!


----------



## joffutt1

2X_LUNG said:


> Of course I'm going after him!! I'm goin to wait til morning tho! Ill search til the bloods ends. With or without one n my hand!!


You got my interest! Hope you find him. Let us know.


----------



## WEEGEE

very slow this morning...... yote treed some turkeys and ran 1 doe off.
went 10 miles away near allen hardin co line and saw nothing but wood rats.
got a report from logan co same nothing.....barometer is low!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Follow up from my post last night about the 4 shooters cruising or pursuing does I saw along the highways and roads around Athens Co. on the way to town. Around 1725 this beast stuck his head out of the brush thicket overlooking a mowed path along the field edge of our farm. I had been watching a small buck, does and fawns for the preceeding 30 minutes all over the field and woods under my tree. He refused to step out of the woodline but kept his eye on me or in my direction. He would glance at my tree, look away and quickly look back as if he was looking to see if anything changed. I had been able to move into a half standing crouch after he initially appeared and was stuck there for what seemed like an eternity. He glanced back into the woods and I was able to get my release on the string. He again turned around and looked directly at me and I once again had to freeze trying to stand. Finally he took a couple of tentative steps out of the woods and I was able to rise to a full standing position. He looked my direction once again and finally settled his eyes on a doe fawn feeding nearby and turned broadside allowing me to draw back on my Bowtech Experience. I settled my Black Gold Ascent Ambush high and back from his left shoulder, touched the release sending my Easton Carbon Injexion 400 tipped with a RAGE Hypodermic Deep Six broadhead smoking in his direction at 313fps. With a large schwack followed by a large grunt the buck flipped over backwards struggled to make it 15 yards back into the woods where he expired. Good thing he did because it was all I could do to move him into position to get him out of the woods with the 4 wheeler. I told my wife who helped me recover and dress the deer it was the heaviest deer I had ever had to recover and estimated him at well over 200 lbs. After moving him to the other side of the farm to field dress him (and feed our resident vultures) we struggled to get him into the truck. We went to town (where we saw all the other shooters up I referred to last night) and got bags of ice to fill his body cavity. This morning we took some more photos and took him to the processor where we weighed the deer field dressed at 203.1 lbs. It was a heck of a hunt yesterday and now its time to fill my doe tags for my family as part of their Christmas presents and a doe for Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry.(fhfh.org)


----------



## OhioBigBuck

Awesome buck man! Congrats and awesome story as well!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Awesome buck!!


----------



## rtm20012003

very slow in hardin county


----------



## mathews_rage

Wow he has some bases, what a brute. Congrats on your awesome hunt, I enjoyed the story.


----------



## atctimmy

Bucks are starting to cruise here in Trumbull County. Had a 130s class buck cruise on by at 4pm today. He was the only deer I saw this afternoon but he was definitely on the move early. It's getting close.


----------



## ohiobow

rtm20012003 said:


> very slow in hardin county


not where i was at seen 2 mature bucks up and cruising. then seen a small buck pushing a doe and fawn. also seen 9 does just out feeding in the cut corn


----------



## ohiobucks

Well 2X, you're not the only one with a long night ahead of you. I hit a great buck at 4:30pm this afternoon, but it was to far back...gut shot. He took off like a bolt and ran for 75-100 yards out of sight and into some thick stuff, and then it was quiet. I never heard or saw him walk away after that, and I decided to back out. I'm hoping he's bedded down and I'll find him there in the AM. I know the shot was back, and I did see blood on him immediately as he ran off. I didn't go after my arrow, or check for blood, knowing it was too far back.

7am tomorrow morning is a long way off...


----------



## helix33

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Follow up from my post last night about the 4 shooters cruising or pursuing does I saw along the highways and roads around Athens Co. on the way to town. Around 1725 this beast stuck his head out of the brush thicket overlooking a mowed path along the field edge of our farm. I had been watching a small buck, does and fawns for the preceeding 30 minutes all over the field and woods under my tree. He refused to step out of the woodline but kept his eye on me or in my direction. He would glance at my tree, look away and quickly look back as if he was looking to see if anything changed. I had been able to move into a half standing crouch after he initially appeared and was stuck there for what seemed like an eternity. He glanced back into the woods and I was able to get my release on the string. He again turned around and looked directly at me and I once again had to freeze trying to stand. Finally he took a couple of tentative steps out of the woods and I was able to rise to a full standing position. He looked my direction once again and finally settled his eyes on a doe fawn feeding nearby and turned broadside allowing me to draw back on my Bowtech Experience. I settled my Black Gold Ascent Ambush high and back from his left shoulder, touched the release sending my Easton Carbon Injexion 400 tipped with a RAGE Hypodermic Deep Six broadhead smoking in his direction at 313fps. With a large schwack followed by a large grunt the buck flipped over backwards struggled to make it 15 yards back into the woods where he expired. Good thing he did because it was all I could do to move him into position to get him out of the woods with the 4 wheeler. I told my wife who helped me recover and dress the deer it was the heaviest deer I had ever had to recover and estimated him at well over 200 lbs. After moving him to the other side of the farm to field dress him (and feed our resident vultures) we struggled to get him into the truck. We went to town (where we saw all the other shooters up I referred to last night) and got bags of ice to fill his body cavity. This morning we took some more photos and took him to the processor where we weighed the deer field dressed at 203.1 lbs. It was a heck of a hunt yesterday and now its time to fill my doe tags for my family as part of their Christmas presents and a doe for Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry.(fhfh.org)
> 
> View attachment 1799145
> View attachment 1799149


Sweet buck!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shortstick28

ohiobucks said:


> Well 2X, you're not the only one with a long night ahead of you. I hit a great buck at 4:30pm this afternoon, but it was to far back...gut shot. He took off like a bolt and ran for 75-100 yards out of sight and into some thick stuff, and then it was quiet. I never heard or saw him walk away after that, and I decided to back out. I'm hoping he's bedded down and I'll find him there in the AM. I know the shot was back, and I did see blood on him immediately as he ran off. I didn't go after my arrow, or check for blood, knowing it was too far back.
> 
> 
> 
> 7am tomorrow morning is a long way off...



You def did the right thing. Hope you find him tomorrow !!


----------



## OhioBuckHunterT

farmcritter said:


> Its easy to speculate over the internet whether the deer will live or not. If you got blood and what you think are stagger marks I think you owe it to that deer to try alittle harder than 80yds. JMO, Deer like that aren't a dime a dozen.


*100% AGREE *... give it some time and gather some friends and go look, have seen many deer that were not shot in ideal spots but were found dead.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

ohiobucks said:


> Well 2X, you're not the only one with a long night ahead of you. I hit a great buck at 4:30pm this afternoon, but it was to far back...gut shot. He took off like a bolt and ran for 75-100 yards out of sight and into some thick stuff, and then it was quiet. I never heard or saw him walk away after that, and I decided to back out. I'm hoping he's bedded down and I'll find him there in the AM. I know the shot was back, and I did see blood on him immediately as he ran off. I didn't go after my arrow, or check for blood, knowing it was too far back.
> 
> 7am tomorrow morning is a long way off...


You did the right thing by not pushing him. A gut shot deer will typically not go more than 100 yards before bedding down. They will often get up and move short distances before bedding down again. Eventually they become too weak and sick and expire. It's unfortunate for the deer (obviously you weren't aiming there), but it is a lethal shot. There's a really good chance you'll locate him near where you last saw him. If you do, please post your pics here so we can share in the happy ending. Good luck!

What area if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ohiobucks

WhitetailWriter said:


> You did the right thing by not pushing him. A gut shot deer will typically not go more than 100 yards before bedding down. They will often get up and move short distances before bedding down again. Eventually they become too weak and sick and expire. It's unfortunate for the deer (obviously you weren't aiming there), but it is a lethal shot. There's a really good chance you'll locate him near where you last saw him. If you do, please post your pics here so we can share in the happy ending. Good luck!
> 
> What area if you don't mind me asking?


Yep, that was my thought as well. I waited an hour before climbing down and quietly went the other direction to get out of there. Hoping nothing spooks him tonight, and I'll find him in the morning in short order. This was in Knox county.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

I'm hunting a farm in Knox. If you need a hand, I may be able to help you out. PM me of a more exact location if you're interested and could use a second opinion. I typically find that I'm horrible at tracking my own deer because I'm too emotionally involved.


----------



## ohiobucks

PM sent WTW, thanks.


----------



## Jack The Ripper

ohiobucks said:


> Well 2X, you're not the only one with a long night ahead of you. I hit a great buck at 4:30pm this afternoon, but it was to far back...gut shot. He took off like a bolt and ran for 75-100 yards out of sight and into some thick stuff, and then it was quiet. I never heard or saw him walk away after that, and I decided to back out. I'm hoping he's bedded down and I'll find him there in the AM. I know the shot was back, and I did see blood on him immediately as he ran off. I didn't go after my arrow, or check for blood, knowing it was too far back.
> 
> 7am tomorrow morning is a long way off...


What county?


----------



## ohiobucks

Knox


----------



## Jack The Ripper

Sorry seen that now. Pm u


----------



## CiK

What does everybody say? Too windy in the morning? They say around 10mph at daybreak. Or might it be ok with rain threatening around noon?


----------



## ohiokevin




----------



## ohiokevin

ITS ON FIRE IN MY NECK OF THE WOODS, LOL


----------



## TrashCan

CiK said:


> What does everybody say? Too windy in the morning? They say around 10mph at daybreak. Or might it be ok with rain threatening around noon?


I will be out in the morning.10mph aint bad


----------



## richstang75

*put some meat in the freezer*

Wind is nothing. I had 6 does come in between 430and 530 this evening and it was 12-14 mph here in paulding co. I gave her the meat missile and she ran about 18 yds before she was done breathing. Back straps and jerky. Now im ready for those big boys to show up. Been seeing more bucks cruising at night. They might be right about the later rut this year peaking on the 17th. Cant wait to see how it plays out.


----------



## jamesbalog

Hunted my favorite rut stand tonight and yet again didnt see a deer. 

Didnt see any near the road after dark either...

Anyone have anything going in lorain county


----------



## LongRifle

"Anyone have anything going in lorain county"

I've been out Sunday & Monday in Erie County and Tuesday in Medina County, I haven't even seen one deer. I normally see at least some does and yearlings :-(


----------



## wmn2

I was in southwest Lorain county this past weekend. Had a ton of rubs, and a few scrapes on friday. I left sunday and the scrapes were opening up and being hit at night. Trail cam pics still showed bucks moving at night. I had two shooters, two nights in a row come in at very last light. No shots. It's definitely heating up, but I give it a few more days to a week before it's on.


----------



## CarpCommander

richstang75 said:


> Wind is nothing. I had 6 does come in between 430and 530 this evening and it was 12-14 mph here in paulding co. I gave her the meat missile and she ran about 18 yds before she was done breathing. Back straps and jerky. Now im ready for those big boys to show up. Been seeing more bucks cruising at night. They might be right about the later rut this year peaking on the 17th. Cant wait to see how it plays out.


*
"I gave her the meat missle...."

*


Sounds like someone describing their past conquest....lol.


----------



## mandrroofing

Lol! I like to give my wife the "meat missile"...


----------



## swelms22

Bahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## Tim/OH

mandrroofing said:


> Lol! I like to give my wife the "meat missile"...


Lol...


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Getting dressed and heading to the stand...



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## cwcamographics

Thankful to be in the woods


----------



## ohiobucks

Good luck guys. I'm waiting for my buddy to show up so we can go find my deer from last night...


----------



## Liveblue23

Yea I'm up I'm the stand in Adams.need a hot doe to stroll by


----------



## kev2004

Well I've been hunting every night for the last two weeks and have another three weeks where i can leave work early and hunt every evening. Hunting in Huron County BTW. Been seeing anywheres from 4-6 does and a few small bucks everytime i go out except for the last week. The does seemed to have disappeared. Still seeing two to three small bucks a night (been grunting and rattling them in). Huge fresh rubs and scapes all over all my properties, just no site of any shooters. I really need to get my trail cameras back out and see what the heck is there, but if i had to guess, i'd say we're at least a good week away from Rut. Get to work at 6am everyday and been seeing decent movement at night (few studs along side road). Fingers crossed!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

ohiobucks said:


> Good luck guys. I'm waiting for my buddy to show up so we can go find my deer from last night...


Goodluck! Keep us posted!


----------



## ronjohn

It's been slow going in Carroll county, been a long slow October..... Things are about to break, can change over night.. Just happy to be away from work sitting in the woods for the next 3 wks.. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ohio moose

Good luck on your search for your deer. I had a doe in a partial cut corn field so far in Columbiana. She didn't come closer than 50 yds. then headed back the way she came from.


----------



## flyin2jz

My does have also disappeared. Not sure what's up. They seem to be moving at night again. On stand now come on hot does


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Same in highland county. Doe all gone. I'm sure they're freaking out!


----------



## mandrroofing

Any of you hunting this evening,?weather is sopposed to be nasty !


----------



## mandrroofing

View from stand...


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Good luck to the guys who are in their stands! Keep us updated, people like me who are stuck up in class love to read the updates from you guys!


----------



## sittingbull

kev2004 said:


> Hunting in Huron County BTW. Been seeing anywheres from 4-6 does and a few small bucks everytime i go out except for the last week. The does seemed to have disappeared. Still seeing two to three small bucks a night (been grunting and rattling them in). Huge fresh rubs and scapes all over all my properties, just no site of any shooters. i'd say we're at least a good week away from Rut. Fingers crossed!


kev...I hunt a couple of counties south of you and the doe seem to be separating from their family groups...thus, it may seem the doe have vanished. Yesterday morning I had a doe and small buck together, but while he may have been interested in her, she was not interested in him.
....my evening hunt of another area produced the same results...a lone doe being followed by a small buck..a second small buck came out on the other end of the woods when it was almost completely dark.

There are two bigger bucks running the area at night...have not seen them in daylight yet...they are the boys I want a chance at. They are running together much of the time. 

Doe are not ready yet...


----------



## billhalljr

wow, its just amazing how the majority of the deer act the same across the state. ditto all above, been bouncing around 3 counties, 10 properties and weirdly slow. I was off but going back to work rest of week and try next week. good luck.


----------



## Tim/OH

Just had a doe and her 2 fawns come through...that's my only sighting so far.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## BROX

went last night did'nt see anything and on another property that i hunt i have a 1/4 acre plot of turnips i was getting 2000 pictures a week on burst mode and i'm and barley getting 20 now does have almost disappeared completly there.Last year at this time we had serveral shooterss checking does here but not sure hwere the does went?


----------



## sittingbull

billhalljr said:


> wow, its just amazing how the majority of the deer act the same across the state. ditto all above, been bouncing around 3 counties, 10 properties and weirdly slow. I was off but going back to work rest of week and try next week. good luck.


bill...may not be that weird when one considers the affect light has on the doe's reproductive system...Oct had a lot of clear sky at night and with the full moon on Oct 18th, there was a lot of extra light that may have affected the doe's reproductive clock. 

IMO, the rut may be a week or two later than normal.


----------



## M.Magis

Tis the season for the disappearing deer. Happens to me every year, and it’s frustrating to say the least. That and the typical warm weather is why I started waiting until the late rut for vacation. I’ve not hunted this week but my house overlooks a very large area of farm and crop land including a freshly picked bean field. I can count on one hand how many deer I’ve seen in the mornings and evening this week. And have fingers left over.


----------



## foxcat

Had a beauty of a 10 point come out of the creek bed in the field behind my house at 5:30 yesterday evening. Walked the route that does use to cross the field to a woodlot. 
I might be hunting that spot with the weather change thats supposed to happen tonight.


----------



## dspell20

Carrol county. Small bucks bumping and chasing. Seen three 100-110 inch 8pts, a fork horn and a spike. The biggest of the 8's had no interest in the doe but walked off the other bucks and even snort wheezed. This weekend should be awesome


----------



## mathews_rage

sittingbull said:


> bill...may not be that weird when one considers the affect light has on the doe's reproductive system...Oct had a lot of clear sky at night and with the full moon on Oct 18th, there was a lot of extra light that may have affected the doe's reproductive clock.
> 
> IMO, the rut may be a week or two later than normal.


This is what I'm thinking, hunt as if we are a week behind, so it would be like November 1st kind of behaviors today. I would usually see deer the first day of November but the woods is really quiet for now. Hate to be one of the moon guys but this feels like something to do with the moon.


----------



## ruttin2

kev2004 said:


> Well I've been hunting every night for the last two weeks and have another three weeks where i can leave work early and hunt every evening. Hunting in Huron County BTW. Been seeing anywheres from 4-6 does and a few small bucks everytime i go out except for the last week. The does seemed to have disappeared. Still seeing two to three small bucks a night (been grunting and rattling them in). Huge fresh rubs and scapes all over all my properties, just no site of any shooters. I really need to get my trail cameras back out and see what the heck is there, but if i had to guess, i'd say we're at least a good week away from Rut. Get to work at 6am everyday and been seeing decent movement at night (few studs along side road). Fingers crossed!


This could be why ur not seeing the does BC ur ratteling them in a lot of times does will steer clear of that and grunting sit it out without making noise one night and see what happens


----------



## ruttin2

I'm seeing about 8 does a night and normally 2-6 bucks before this prerut I was only seeing about 15 does a night And 1 or 2 small bucks my does are still here but there coming to feed or getting bumped by small bucks


----------



## JSI KODIAK

2X_LUNG said:


> Well I took a shot at the big 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hit low. Here's arrow n blood where he stood after shot. Small blood trail. Any thought????
> 
> Was a 30 yd shot. Danggggggg! I hit low I know. Watched it go low


Praying you find him! Did he come into your setup in the middle of the day?


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobucks said:


> Well 2X, you're not the only one with a long night ahead of you. I hit a great buck at 4:30pm this afternoon, but it was to far back...gut shot. He took off like a bolt and ran for 75-100 yards out of sight and into some thick stuff, and then it was quiet. I never heard or saw him walk away after that, and I decided to back out. I'm hoping he's bedded down and I'll find him there in the AM. I know the shot was back, and I did see blood on him immediately as he ran off. I didn't go after my arrow, or check for blood, knowing it was too far back.
> 
> 7am tomorrow morning is a long way off...


Praying you find him!


----------



## mathews_rage

ruttin2 said:


> I'm seeing about 8 does a night and normally 2-6 bucks before this prerut I was only seeing about 15 does a night And 1 or 2 small bucks my does are still here but there coming to feed or getting bumped by small bucks


Yea sounds just like the seeking and chasing stage of the rut. The mature bucks know they aren't ready so why go seek. It will only be a couple more days until more go into estrous so the big boys will get curious soon. Does starting spliting a few days ago, so i think pre rut is over. Does that are later in the cycle are still with fawns for a little bit longer until they start to get the urge.


----------



## nurface

Any slower in franklin county and I will be going in reverse ? This is awful to say the least


----------



## meyerske

Adams County. Was seeing lots of deer from November 1 through the 4th. Yesterday and this morning it has really dropped off. Pretty warm here.


----------



## chris1309

Heading out now in Hartsgrove Ohio...my buddy finally says bucks are moving today...he saw 4. Its been pretty slow here!


----------



## Carolina_Outlaw

Well I finally made it up here Sunday evening. I had just enough time to ride around the block and glass the fields that surround the hunting property here in Muskingum Co. The ride around the block is probably about 5-7 miles. I saw 37 deer, a mix of does, fawns, 1.5 year old bucks and one 3.5 year old 130 class 8pt working a scrap. I watched him from a distance check a couple of does. Monday was spent observation scouting, checking the stands for the year, and hanging trail cams. I saw a handfull of does and fawns and a couple of small bucks cruising. Yesterday was my wife and I second Anniversary so the majority of the day was spent with her. I did ride the loop just after daylight and saw 3 different 8pts locked down tending does. 2 were 3.5's and one was i believe to be 4.5. all of them were very nice 130-140 class bucks. One of the bucks was having a lot of fun out in the middle of a harvested bean field tending the doe while trying to fend off 6 different 1.5-2.5 year old bucks. It was fun to watch, but I left them in the field and went back to the farm house to wake the wife for our special day. 
I saw one doe this morning, gotta tweak a couple of stands today for my dads arrival, then It will be game on with nothing to do but hunt ( I hope!!! ) until I get it done. I will check back in when i can. Good luck fellas, it looks like it is gonna be an awesome weekend.


----------



## lutzweiser

It's dead in columbiana county again


----------



## mxkop

Hunted 5&1/2 days in Adams county. West Union and Monroe areas specifically. Saw some small bucks and a fair amount of does, but VERY little deer movement during daylight hrs. Trail cam pics evidenced mature bucks moving by stands and into fields during dark hrs only. No cruising or chasing from the big boys yet. Cams also showed the deer moving out of fields and food plots well before daylight.


----------



## cfred70

Sat yesterday evening....everything felt perfect, perfect wind, temp was slowly dropping....someone forgot to tell the deer to show up though. One doe wandered through around 530, I was hoping something would be on her tail....but NOTHING.

Hoping it picks up soon, its been pretty slow in Fairfield county


----------



## ohiobucks

Feeling really down right now and not sure what is going on here. Found my arrow 20 yards from where I shot my buck last night, and that's it. No blood, few running tracks for 40-50 yards, and that's it. Got all day, so I'm going to start a grid search, it's about all I have left...hate this feeling.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobucks said:


> Feeling really down right now and not sure what is going on here. Found my arrow 20 yards from where I shot my buck last night, and that's it. No blood, few running tracks for 40-50 yards, and that's it. Got all day, so I'm going to start a grid search, it's about all I have left...hate this feeling.


Did the arrow stink?


----------



## psexforce#70

OhioXbow said:


> Going on day 3 here in Miegs County. My hunting partner shot a 150 class buck last night, that we have quite a few pics of,but unfortunately he hit it back, with the sign I believe he hit it somewhere between the liver and guts. Tracked it with just a few drops of blood and bumped him of his bed. His bed had less than a cup of blood in it so its not looking good. We backed out and are going back after my morning hunt. On a better note the buck activity is picking up. Lots of 1 and 2 year olds seeking and chasing, I've seen 3 shooters (140+) since Friday morning, but haven't had a shoot opportunity. The big guys are just cruzing, but I'd have to believe they will start chase and be more aggressive in the coming week. I'm sitting over a food plot this morning, I've had about 15 anterless deer and several small bucks, one small 8 even managed to break half of the left side of his rack off sometime over night. Good luck everyone. The [email protected]@t is about to hit the fan in the coming days!


You got that right bud the [email protected]@t is gonna hit the fan were in route to our camp trucks loaded n bow's are sighted in! Goodluck man!!


----------



## ohiobucks

Yeah, it was gut shot. This was at 4:30 yesterday afternoon. Came back this morning at 7:30, and this is all I have...


----------



## Nichko

ohiobucks said:


> Yeah, it was gut shot. This was at 4:30 yesterday afternoon. Came back this morning at 7:30, and this is all I have...


Good luck, I hope you find him!


----------



## ohiobow

seen over 30 this morning hunting a picked cornfield 2 diffrent nice bucks had a 125-130" 8 point at 15 yards and a nice 130 class 10 point at 25 yards. both pushing dogging does out in the field. lot of does still with fawns close by. hardin county


----------



## Tiggie_00

Where is the rut?


----------



## richstang75

If you think it was a gut shot look for the nearest water. They almost always go to the water. Good luck


----------



## bwhntr4168

It's been extremely slow in highland county! Maybe this rain and colder temps will get them up and moving!


----------



## nstrut

richstang75 said:


> If you think it was a gut shot look for the nearest water. They almost always go to the water. Good luck


Best advice of the day. If the water is shallow enough, he may have layed in the water, so don't forget to check the water itself. He's dead somewhere . Don't give up! Good luck!


----------



## chansen

Big boys chasing hard in the rain this morning Williams County


----------



## tazzpilot

Had a young 6pt come in about 815am. Pulled cam pics and have 5 bucks moving thru constantly past three days. A 110-120ish 10 pt, an honorable mention 8pt, and the rest basket rack 8, 6, and a 5pt. The two 8pts are traveling together still. It's definitely the best activity I've seen but I still think it's early. One more week and it'll cut loose I'm thinking. Muskingum Co.


----------



## BROX

ohiobucks said:


> Yeah, it was gut shot. This was at 4:30 yesterday afternoon. Came back this morning at 7:30, and this is all I have...


find the closest water he would be in route to it!


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Any word on carroll county? I have 3 days that i was going to take mon thru wed so id be there fri thru wed but i dont wanna miss it if the rut kicks in. Anything info for the area would be awesome


----------



## AmishArcher

gr8fulyDeadly00 said:


> Any word on carroll county? I have 3 days that i was going to take mon thru wed so id be there fri thru wed but i dont wanna miss it if the rut kicks in. Anything info for the area would be awesome


you'll be fine then. They're moving today, but it'll be on just as much early next week, IMO


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

I figured the rain and warmth would switch it off for today. I just dont want to get into stand and all bucks are locked down with does... I can take the 3 days any time ... Do you thin tomorrow thru mon would be best? Or stick with the plan


----------



## helix33

gr8fulyDeadly00 said:


> I figured the rain and warmth would switch it off for today. I just dont want to get into stand and all bucks are locked down with does... I can take the 3 days any time ... Do you thin tomorrow thru mon would be best? Or stick with the plan


I would stick with your original plan IMHO.


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Nice! Thanks!... 2 more things... I guess we now know rutting is not that greatly effected by moon phases (although im sure there will be some action at night with the full moon and brightness...nothing night vision goggles cant solve =P) and has anyone neen keeping up with this rut watch on field and stream.... www.fieldandstream.com/rut–watch ? How accurate do u feel this thing is


----------



## Tn10point

My buddy killed a good 8 point in Adams county this morning.


----------



## hdrking2003

gr8fulyDeadly00 said:


> I figured the rain and warmth would switch it off for today. I just dont want to get into stand and all bucks are locked down with does... I can take the 3 days any time ... Do you thin tomorrow thru mon would be best? Or stick with the plan


The one day difference is not going to make you "miss the rut", so I would just stick to your plan. Same time every year(End of Oct-Mid/late NOV) no matter what the reports read. What you really need to do is get in the woods. Good luck!


----------



## mandrroofing

I kill this guy this morning around 845 chasing a doe along with another nice buck 12 yard shot. Has a few tines that are broke up they been fighting hard. 13 score points


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Awesome buck man congrats


----------



## BushTailButcher

Boy he looks like a real nice Buck, Congrats!!


----------



## nstrut

mandrroofing said:


> I kill this guy this morning around 845 chasing a doe along with another nice buck 12 yard shot. Has a few tines that are broke up they been fighting hard. 13 score points













A picture is worth a thousand words and the smile says it all. Good work!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mandrroofing said:


> I kill this guy this morning around 845 chasing a doe along with another nice buck 12 yard shot. Has a few tines that are broke up they been fighting hard. 13 score points


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## helix33

mandrroofing said:


> I kill this guy this morning around 845 chasing a doe along with another nice buck 12 yard shot. Has a few tines that are broke up they been fighting hard. 13 score points


Congrats, nice buck!


----------



## Outback Man

Great morning...slow start but little bucks all over the place. At 10am I heard two deep loud grunts about 100 yds to my right and then heard my first ever roar/growl. It was awesome. All heck broke loose and by time I got my binocs up I saw at least four deer hauling azz in a line one after another. At least three were bucks and I got one sided glimpses of two of then that looked pretty nice. This wind and rain has me in groundblind on finally finished cut beanfield that buts up to a standing cornfield which are both just off bedding area. Doe decoy out. SW Ohio


----------



## nurface

Good luck Vaughn , been terrible for me since friday . Little to no movement at all


----------



## ruttin2

Who's going out today in this windy rainy mess


----------



## bjohns7778

ruttin2 said:


> Who's going out today in this windy rainy mess


I'm considering a short sit this evening after work.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Not going out tonight got things to do. But have tomorrow and Friday off work. Hoping the cold front will help a lot


----------



## Johndeere3390

ruttin2 said:


> Who's going out today in this windy rainy mess


Already out in Miami county, I haven't seen anything since opening day but this place you gotta catch em with a doe. So hopefully I'll finaly see something.


----------



## ruttin2

Johndeere3390 said:


> Already out in Miami county, I haven't seen anything since opening day but this place you gotta catch em with a doe. So hopefully I'll finaly see something.


How windy is it there im in a tree in Wayne county


----------



## ronjohn

Had a very vocal 130 class 8pt pass by about 15min ago.. Glad to see something with some descent head gear up on its feet...


----------



## Johndeere3390

ruttin2 said:


> How windy is it there im in a tree in Wayne county


It's not to bad wind wise but the rain is def picking up now, good thing my stands In a pine tree!


----------



## jamesbalog

Didnt hunt today, helped a buddy butcher a buck he shot last night. 

He was a mature buck without much head gear... Weighed in at just over 200lbs dressed.... neck wasnt swollen didnt have that smell to him either...

Buddy said the deer was alone feeding

Lorain county


----------



## jamesbalog

Ive got to go back to work tomorroe thru sunday. I will be In a stand monday thru wednesday. I hope those days prove to be magical


----------



## mathews_rage

The feeling is in the air, some big bucks will hitting the dirt this evening across the state. Good luck!


----------



## lutzweiser

Another night with no movement in negley


----------



## chaded

I'm starting to get a little nervous. Last few years I have seen more activity at the end of the third week on October....


----------



## ohiobucks

nstrut said:


> Best advice of the day. If the water is shallow enough, he may have layed in the water, so don't forget to check the water itself. He's dead somewhere . Don't give up! Good luck!


Gave him a solid 9 hours today, with nothing but a bloody smelly arrow to show for it. I have to work tomorrow, but I'm off Friday. Going to keep looking for him. My buck tag is set aside for him and him only...


----------



## Winter88

Seen one doe tonight in medina county first deer I've seen in 3 hunts


----------



## WEEGEE

same here seen 3 does in 5 days.........looked at 50,000+ fields no deer at all.
maybe next yr the odnr will give out more doe tags...4 for my co.now.... maybe make it an even dozen next yr.

in another 20 yrs. you won't need a gun or bow.....is this the plan?????????


----------



## chaded

WEEGEE said:


> same here seen 3 does in 5 days.........looked at 50,000+ fields no deer at all.
> maybe next yr the odnr will give out more doe tags...4 for my co.now.... maybe make it an even dozen next yr.
> 
> in another 20 yrs. you won't need a gun or bow.....is this the plan?????????



50,000+ fields?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Pry meant acres?


----------



## Winter88

To everyone that has gut shot a deer here are some pics of a doe I shot last year during muzzleloader she was walking around like nothing was wrong the injury was from the year before she was all healed up it looks like its bloody but it was like a big calais just shows how tough these animals are....I hope this pic shows up for some reason my phone doesn't like me


----------



## cwcamographics

I had does all around tonight. With the rain they were on me before I knew it. I did manage to take this decent buck. Wide but short times. Good one to take out of the herd.


----------



## helix33

cwcamographics said:


> I had does all around tonight. With the rain they were on me before I knew it. I did manage to take this decent buck. Wide but short times. Good one to take out of the herd.


Nice buck, congrats.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## SouthsideRoad

ohiobucks said:


> Gave him a solid 9 hours today, with nothing but a bloody smelly arrow to show for it. I have to work tomorrow, but I'm off Friday. Going to keep looking for him. My buck tag is set aside for him and him only...


Very honorable. I wish more people had the same views.


----------



## kline4303

Saw the second biggest buck I have ever seen in person today as I drove by the property I hunt after getting off work. Was just standing in the cut corn eating without a care in the world at 8:30am. Movement has been slow here in NW Ohio as far as rut activity. Seeing a lot of small bucks but other than that its been dead. Im off for the next 5 days and will be glued to the stand in that cornfield where he was today. Cold front after this rain should help. Spending all day in the stand with my HBS tomorrow.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

mandrroofing said:


> I kill this guy this morning around 845 chasing a doe along with another nice buck 12 yard shot. Has a few tines that are broke up they been fighting hard. 13 score points


Nice buck! Congrats.


----------



## J Whittington

2 till dark. Nothing. It was fairly windy. Rain is forcasted for tonight. Hopefull tomarrow morning will be good


----------



## Outback Man

1:30 till dark and didn't see squat. Shot a Booner squirrel though. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## kev2004

kline4303 said:


> Saw the second biggest buck I have ever seen in person today as I drove by the property I hunt after getting off work. Was just standing in the cut corn eating without a care in the world at 8:30am. Movement has been slow here in NW Ohio as far as rut activity. Seeing a lot of small bucks but other than that its been dead. Im off for the next 5 days and will be glued to the stand in that cornfield where he was today. Cold front after this rain should help. Spending all day in the stand with my HBS tomorrow.


Tell everyone how u saw him as you were baling on northern ohio to head south for a hunt trip..... Never give up on killer spots Kline


----------



## Nighttrout

WEEGEE said:


> same here seen 3 does in 5 days.........looked at 50,000+ fields no deer at all.
> maybe next yr the odnr will give out more doe tags...4 for my co.now.... maybe make it an even dozen next yr.
> 
> in another 20 yrs. you won't need a gun or bow.....is this the plan?????????


I have been saying the same thing for about 2 years it is like deja vu what they did in my home state in PA. The hunters where glad to shoot them and they where even happier to sell the tags. I have been hunting Ohio for 8 years and have lived here for 5 years and the numbers are down in my 8 short years hunting here.


----------



## rtm20012003

so today I saw one deer while I was in the stand on my way out decided to drive down the lane to check the fields and there was 2 nice bucks 30 yards from my other stand I didn't hunt from I was so mad


----------



## kev2004

gr8fulyDeadly00 said:


> I figured the rain and warmth would switch it off for today. I just dont want to get into stand and all bucks are locked down with does... I can take the 3 days any time ... Do you thin tomorrow thru mon would be best? Or stick with the plan


Definitely stick to plan.....next week is going to be hott


----------



## lutzweiser

All the corn is down. Do you think I'll have more deer movement now?


----------



## BowOgre

I've hunted everyday since last Thursday. I've seen six deer total. This is a low pressure spot that back in 2008 it was nothing to see lines of does walking nose to tail eight or nine deep. Personally I think coyote predation is worse than people think.


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

Only one more full day of work and then leaving Friday at 130! Hunting Friday evening through Tuesday evening! I have passed 2 120-130 tens in hopes of shooting my 140 or better unless it's a solid 125+ 8! I just hope I can get it down! I am extremely excited and hope I get to have one of those magical days!!!!


----------



## jamesbalog

lutzweiser said:


> All the corn is down. Do you think I'll have more deer movement now?


Yes most likely


----------



## Rottylover

Saw a nice shooter cruising today in a corn field right by I-70 today in Clark County. I was working rolling down the road. Not too good at scoring but most of us wouldnt let him walk. Okay, he was 140.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Hang in there friends. Hunter excitement is usually slightly ahead of the big event. We start seeing some good bucks on the ground and it only adds to the anticipation. I'm right there with you, but a review of my journal reminds me that it's the period of Nov. 9-19 that yields the highest return. We're almost there.


----------



## cgs1967

I shot this 9 point yesterday at 56 yards with my bow. The rut went into full throttle yesterday it seems. Lots of bucks coming to calls and chasing does.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

cgs1967 said:


> View attachment 1799971
> 
> 
> I shot this 9 point yesterday at 56 yards with my bow. The rut went into full throttle yesterday it seems. Lots of bucks coming to calls and chasing does.


Congrats. Good shot!


----------



## cgs1967

BowOgre said:


> I've hunted everyday since last Thursday. I've seen six deer total. This is a low pressure spot that back in 2008 it was nothing to see lines of does walking nose to tail eight or nine deep. Personally I think coyote predation is worse than people think.


We have three mature bucks in Guernsey county where I hunt that were mauled by coyotes. I shot a buck yesterday and hit it a little back so I backed out and went and got him this morning and the coyotes had already gotten him. They ate both hams and his butt.


----------



## cgs1967

lutzweiser said:


> All the corn is down. Do you think I'll have more deer movement now?


yes


----------



## benkharr

Winter88 said:


> View attachment 1799769
> View attachment 1799771
> 
> To everyone that has gut shot a deer here are some pics of a doe I shot last year during muzzleloader she was walking around like nothing was wrong the injury was from the year before she was all healed up it looks like its bloody but it was like a big calais just shows how tough these animals are....I hope this pic shows up for some reason my phone doesn't like me


Thanks for sharing! Looks like you just split the skin. I feel if the body cavity was penetrated the doe would have died. Yes they are tough animals! Glad you got her.


----------



## DixieDigger

Any help would be appreciated. Me and dad are scheduled to come up Monday through Saturday. Been keeping an eye on the forecast and it looks like rain Tuesday through Saturday on my app. Do y'all think we need to postpone a week or come on up and take the chance. What's y'all local forecast say. Thanks


----------



## jamesbalog

DixieDigger said:


> Any help would be appreciated. Me and dad are scheduled to come up Monday through Saturday. Been keeping an eye on the forecast and it looks like rain Tuesday through Saturday on my app. Do y'all think we need to postpone a week or come on up and take the chance. What's y'all local forecast say. Thanks


My forcast shows between 20-40% chance of rain from monday to friday... This is in north central ohio


----------



## DirtySouthFL

For all of those who are questioning the slow rut thus far, i thought id give a bit of encouragement








I think its safe to say that the big boys are on their feet...


----------



## 20ftNAtree

shot this buck october 26th .4.5 year old buck. came in pushing 2 does. the new tinks doe in rut is legit and works great! rage extreme wacked him


----------



## jjv101

acquired permission to hunt a farmers property the other day. Went out and set up my stand this evening while it was raining a little. 
Large patch of woods with about 100 yards of plowed over field then a small patch of woods/tree line going into a grassy area. Saw some big tracks along the edge of the field closes to my stand. 

Stand is about 20 yards into the woods (straightest tree I could find without cutting limbs off) hoping its a promising location, not sure how far the owners property goes into the other tree line, have to meet with him to verify but its good to finally see some big/fresh tracks! Now just hoping to see some deer come Saturday morning here in NW ohio!


----------



## lutzweiser

15mph wind and rain. I think I'm sleeping in today.


----------



## lutzweiser

My stand locations are marked. Large open fields are cut corn. Any suggestions on stand placement? I do not have permission to hunt up past the longer of the 2 fields. The pines to the bottom left seem to be bedding area after corn gets cut. The property I am able to hunt is the thin 15 acres in the middle. The lower stand location in the middle is on the edge and the thin tree line along the longer field is the other. My stand in the back is also close to the edge of the property


----------



## Tim/OH

Got in the stand about 10min ago...still a lil windy tho.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Winter88

I shot her with an arrow the year before complete pass through not sure what happened inside her but it was a crazy thing


----------



## stevewes2004

1st afternoon was yesterday, didn't see a deer. In stand now... Guernsey co


----------



## WhitetailWriter

The farmer cut about 25% of the corn near my stand. I hope that my odds have increased by the same factor. I'm afraid it may have made things worse based on where it was cut.


----------



## DixieDigger

jamesbalog said:


> My forcast shows between 20-40% chance of rain from monday to friday... This is in north central ohio


Thanks


----------



## fmf979

Went through the wind and rain this morning and was in the stand by 6. Saw two yearlings with out mom wander through at, 640.the rain stopped. Hoping a buck shows up between now and dark.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Just one young buck cruising so far in Knox. Looking like another slow morning.


----------



## dspell20

What county


----------



## dspell20

DirtySouthFL said:


> For all of those who are questioning the slow rut thus far, i thought id give a bit of encouragement
> View attachment 1800005
> 
> 
> I think its safe to say that the big boys are on their feet...


What county. I hope you lay the smack down on that stud


----------



## fmf979

I also noticed one of the four scrapes was freshened up. Just one and they are only 25 yards apart. It


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Took today and tomorrow off to hunt in SouthEast Brown Co. Was on the 4 wheeler heading to my stand and saw a nice 150 class buck standing there with a feeding doe. He wouldn't leave her even when I got close. I saw the same thing last night across the river on town. Had to drop my daughter off at school around 9pm. Standing there on the soccer field was a 150 class buck with a doe. He wasn't leaving her either! My assumption in my area is the biggest bucks have found their first doe already. That may be why I am not seeing any does from the stand?
So far while in the stand I have seen 5 coyotes in a pack and one fork horn. Took a shot at one of the coyotes. He didn't drop when I shot but took off like a well you know! I haven't got down to check my arrow yet. Been slow here this morning in SE Brown Co.


----------



## helix33

I saw 2 smaller bucks at differenct locations cruising cut corn fields this morning on the way to work.


----------



## fmf979

Just saw a 2.5year old cruising at 830.


----------



## Lostleader

Rottylover said:


> Saw a nice shooter cruising today in a corn field right by I-70 today in Clark County. I was working rolling down the road. Not too good at scoring but most of us wouldnt let him walk. Okay, he was 140.


seen 5 last night in the rain. 1 shooter and 2 small bucks and two small does. The two does had to be fawns they played in the field like kids in the rain. A coyote ran out and they chased after it. First time Ive seen that.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT

yesterday was a great day in Stark county I put down a mid 130 8pt and my partner did the same. One in the AM and one in the PM.


----------



## stevewes2004

100" 8pt at first light then 125-130 9pt around 9am .. both slowly cruising...Guernsey co


----------



## dspell20

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> yesterday was a great day in Stark county I put down a mid 130 8pt and my partner did the same. One in the AM and one in the PM.


Pics please


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

U think theyre locked down already or are they still movin... its terrible sitting in work knowing im a day away for a 6day hunt and eveyone chattin about big boys being on their feet


----------



## JSI KODIAK

gr8fulyDeadly00 said:


> U think theyre locked down already or are they still movin... its terrible sitting in work knowing im a day away for a 6day hunt and eveyone chattin about big boys being on their feet


The two biggest bucks I have seen at night have been with does!


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Where you hunting? Whats everones take on this... Should i take tomorrow off and do fri thru tues or wait and do sat thru wed


----------



## nstrut

gr8fulyDeadly00 said:


> Where you hunting? Whats everyones take on this... Should i take tomorrow off and do fri thru tues or wait and do sat thru wed


Well, since things seem to be on the slower side for everyone right now, waiting an extra day couldn't hurt. Probably not much of a difference though.

The best possible advice is to just get out in the woods from now until the orange army invades. Sit every chance you get and enjoy yourself.


----------



## EASY1

Slow day for me so far. I hope things pickup but I have until the 17th so maybe I'll see some in that amount of time.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

gr8fulyDeadly00 said:


> Where you hunting? Whats everones take on this... Should i take tomorrow off and do fri thru tues or wait and do sat thru wed


South East Brown Co.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

nstrut said:


> Well, since things seem to be on the slower side for everyone right now, waiting an extra day couldn't hurt. Probably not much of a difference though.
> 
> The best possible advice is to just get out in the woods from now until the orange army invades. Sit every chance you get and enjoy yourself.


Well said!


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

I know thats the best move i just got the itch like each one of you.... Huntings more addicting than crack (not that ive tried crack lol)


----------



## mn.moose

Tomorrow hopefully will be the day as I have it off from work, last vacation day for the year. Seems that when I hunt Sat. or Sun. little to no activity by the deer due to all the geese and duck hunters banging away. Wind is OK but not my first choice, but when you have one set to hunt you do what you must.


----------



## PatG

Any comments on the action in Mahoning County?


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Live in mahoning dont hunt it though... Low road kill numbers. Saw a nice 8 chasing a doe last night by meander but theyre always moving in there. Thays the best i got


----------



## ohio moose

I'm on the Columbiana Mahoning line. It's been slow for me lately. I have been seeing more does in fields mid afternoon the last couple of days. No bucks though.


----------



## bgriff008

Had a smaller buck underneath me today. Maybe a 6. Im in Morrow county. Still no does.


----------



## O.C.

I live in Mahoning County, me and friends of mine have all seen nice bucks chasing. Scrapes are fresh and pretty plentiful. I hunt in Liberty, North Jackson and Berlin Center. All spots are looking pretty good.


----------



## Tn10point

One more day and I will be in Adams county. Can't wait to get there.


----------



## mandrroofing

Hang in there guys,I know even us die hard bow hunters can get worn down this time of year but don't let it!all it takes is one hot doe to walk by and a lot of times its when least expected! Keep on it!


----------



## Tim/OH

No action this morning in licking county... did hear 2 bucks fighting in the distance when I first climbed in my stand.

Won't be back out until sat morning

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## mathews_rage

Just saw a 100" 8 pt out at 1215, they are starting to move more so get ready for the mature ones


----------



## fmf979

1218pm had a year and a half 8 go by nose to the ground on the exact same trail the 9 point went down at 830.


----------



## helix33

The best is yet to come without a doudt!


----------



## ThunderEagle

Hrmmm, I think I may be starting to come down with something. Better start coughing around the office today. 

I need something to give me the sniffles. Maybe some hot sauce to make my nose run...


----------



## Kaman

Been reading all the updates for a week now, and u guys got me fired up!! Heading to meigs cty tomorrow for six days. Hope the rut is rolling when I get there!!!!


----------



## #hunter!

Highland co. Just settled in for a 4 day hunt. Hope it breaks loose. Great rub on way in


----------



## dihardhunter

6 bucks doesn't sound like a lot in the past 3 mornings, but keep in mind...public land. They are absolutely doing their thing...2 smaller bucks all grunted and/or rattled in. BIG 9 chasing the mess out of a doe (only doe I've seen in past 16 hours on stand) along with a smaller buck. Borderline shooter cruised right under me at daybreak Tuesday morning. Rattled in solid 10 point yesterday morning I knew as "9 Lives"...to put it simply, he filed papers for a new name that goes something like this "Where did all my lives go?!?!" Self-filmed on public land 1.11 miles from the truck. Recovered 6" of arrow and a 3 blade NAP Bloodrunner from his obvious shoulder blade wound that prompted me to give him that name. 16th different public buck I've seen on stand so far this season. Rejoicing to be punched out this early!!!


----------



## dihardhunter




----------



## JSI KODIAK

Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## dihardhunter

One more...


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Hell of a shot homie....


----------



## dihardhunter

Not too difficult to hit your mark when they rattle in to 10 yards and stop exactly where you drew it up in your dreams. First fall in Ohio for this southeastern guy and I'm loving it!


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

What county?


----------



## dihardhunter

I can't remember...:wink: 

Central OH county somewhere north of Columbus


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Cant remember a county... This aint a honey hole dude lol. Congrats anyway. Im heading down tonight to carroll hope to post tomorrow am


----------



## BLan

lutzweiser said:


> All the corn is down. Do you think I'll have more deer movement now?


I think your deer movement has always been there and will continue it's just that now they'll not be concealed by the corn.

This morning coming into work as I was headed North on 68 just South of the Bellefontaine limits in front of a Podiatrist office there was a doe with what appeared to be a 2.5 basket rack 8 10 yards behind her a mere 30-40 yards off the road. Seems like it's going to trickle on for a little while longer before it breaks completely loose and then the big boys lock down.


----------



## ohiobow

would guess deleware county


----------



## ohiobow

BLan said:


> I think your deer movement has always been there and will continue it's just that now they'll not be concealed by the corn.
> 
> This morning coming into work as I was headed North on 68 just South of the Bellefontaine limits in front of a Podiatrist office there was a doe with what appeared to be a 2.5 basket rack 8 10 yards behind her a mere 30-40 yards off the road. Seems like it's going to trickle on for a little while longer before it breaks completely loose and then the big boys lock down.


seen 2 south of kenton both over 140" at 12:30 in the afternoon standing 50-60 yards off 68 gaurding a thicket


----------



## dihardhunter

I put the "wink" in to defuse any seriousness to my comment. 

Seriously though, "smallish" wildlife area and only one in the county. Even if a single hunter spent an afternoon in a tree because I let the cat out of the bag on an Internet forum I'd be disappointed in myself. To date, seen 16 bucks, 4 does, and 14 other hunters. All but 2 run-ins have been contained to the parking areas, but still... Great season, but also a little tired of seeing other folks. 

Also, he and another buck were the smallest of 6 I had my "pin" on...









"Sweet 16" - hoping he somehow survives another season. Typical 12 with matching double G2 kickers. If you've seen this buck, you know where I killed "9 Lives".


----------



## holterross

Kaman said:


> Been reading all the updates for a week now, and u guys got me fired up!! Heading to meigs cty tomorrow for six days. Hope the rut is rolling when I get there!!!!


Been hunting Meigs every day since the 29th. Back to work on Saturday just when things are starting to get good.. Have yet to see an chasing have seen a couple scrubs cruising but nothing mature... Good luck what part of Meigs?


----------



## foxcat

Morning sit in Fairfield County- Saw three does and one 1.5yr 8pt, cruised right under my stand. Does were not interested, and he left them alone.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Been sitting all day and only seen one little 8 and now some jerk just came trespassing through my woods urgggggg


----------



## Kaman

My buddy has some property near langsville. Thanks for the update.


----------



## helix33

dihardhunter said:


> View attachment 1800324


Nice Buck, Congrats!


----------



## flyin2jz

Chasing phase is on south of Dayton. I watched a big 8 and a short tined 8 chasing a doe this morning together. I've never seen 2 deer working the same doe. Guess they want a train. Both were grunting every step as they crossed the field. I saw at least 2 different does being dogged and a button buck who was with mom letting these little cat like grunts out. Was weird. He had a big fro on his head too. Lol. Never seen a hairy headed deer. Was long and kinda blond. Lol


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Does love trains dawg lol.... Blonde bucks with fros and black squirels.... Whats this world comming to


----------



## BubH

In the stand now. Hoping to see some activity. I have only been seeing 1 1/2 old drinks cruising around. Its gotta bust wide open sometime, right?


----------



## BubH

Dinks^


----------



## M.Magis

BubH said:


> Dinks^


That’s how you want to make your first impression? Acting like an ass?


----------



## chaded

M.Magis said:


> That’s how you want to make your first impression? Acting like an ass?


I think you misunderstood his post if I am correct. He is referring to his own post above.


----------



## BubH

Correct. All I have been seeing are dinks ( small bucks). Not trying to be an ass or insult anyone!


----------



## Johndeere3390

Saw a 110 class buck chilling on a field edge around 230. Saw a doe moving at a pretty good clip last night but nothing behind her. Miami county


----------



## kylehey

dihardhunter said:


> View attachment 1800324


Aren't you on Midwest Whitetail?


----------



## TrashCan

20 feet up right now in Crawford County.have a buck 80 yards away breeding a doe.He is probably only 130 ish but if he comes 30 more yards im gonna shoot him.Little bucks running around them waiting for their chance to breed lol its keeping me entertained


----------



## M.Magis

chaded said:


> I think you misunderstood his post if I am correct. He is referring to his own post above.


Yep, you’re correct. I completely missed that. Looks like I’m the ass. I’ll edit my post. Sorry.

Well, apparently this site doesn't allow editing after a short period of time. Sorry again.


----------



## bj99robinson

I had a wide 8 pointer chasing a doe at about 1230. about a hour later I saw about 130 8pt 70 yards for my stand on the same trail. Then about an hour after that I had a very small 8pt on the same trail they were all after that doe. Richland County


----------



## bj99robinson

bj99robinson said:


> I had a wide 8 pointer chasing a doe at about 1230. about a hour later I saw about 130 8pt 70 yards for my stand on the same trail. Then about an hour after that I had a very small 8pt on the same trail they were all after that doe. Richland County


after seeing all that I move my stand about 60 yards and haven't seen anything since.


----------



## flyin2jz

Lol. That deer hunting. My luck is the same. They will be at your old spot tomorrow just to make u mad.


----------



## Bones444

WhitetailWriter said:


> Hang in there friends. Hunter excitement is usually slightly ahead of the big event. We start seeing some good bucks on the ground and it only adds to the anticipation. I'm right there with you, but a review of my journal reminds me that it's the period of Nov. 9-19 that yields the highest return. We're almost there.


I'm hunting the 9-16. Cant wait, my first bow hunt in OH!


----------



## mathews_rage

Just got some time to look back at all the pics, great bucks guys. Looks like some are more than tickled with their bucks. Congrats


----------



## berdarien

I went from about 120 pics a day down to about 8. I am thinking it is lockdown time at my one spot. We will see in another day or so.


----------



## mathews_rage

flyin2jz said:


> Chasing phase is on south of Dayton. I watched a big 8 and a short tined 8 chasing a doe this morning together. I've never seen 2 deer working the same doe. Guess they want a train. Both were grunting every step as they crossed the field. I saw at least 2 different does being dogged and a button buck who was with mom letting these little cat like grunts out. Was weird. He had a big fro on his head too. Lol. Never seen a hairy headed deer. Was long and kinda blond. Lol


Awesome story, not sure what a buck with a fro looks like but I have seen two bucks chasing a doe with a coyote chasing behind them. Talk about a train or maybe it was a female yote and was one of those weird rut parties.


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Matthews _rage obviously has seen the same kinky **** in the woods as i have. Ive asked them many times to stay still so i can fling a couple arrows and make this shindig a good old fashioned blood orgy but no takers thus far


----------



## stonefly71

I have i video a friend sent me of 2 bucks fighting in his back yard 40 yards away from him with a 8 point watching the 8 and 10 fighting.If someone wants to see it and lives close to me pm me and I can text it to you.It was taken out off Heimbuger rd. The video was taken with a older camcorder and then he videoed it with his phone off the tv so quality is bad.


----------



## flyin2jz

The hair on the button buck was really light and like 2 in long. So long it looked parted in te middle. Lol. Never seen anything like it. He was grunting behind mom like he was wanting to mate her. I've seen him with her all year.


----------



## Rookie1104

My first deer ever got him last nite at about 5:15 at zaleski biggest buck I seen there in 5 days of hunting seen lots of smaller ones cruising each day only 3 does in 5 days I'll have to say bow hunting is defiantly harder then I thought


----------



## Cannonball08

dihardhunter said:


> One more...
> View attachment 1800346


Congrats! Hope you get your sweet sixteen buck next year!


----------



## chaded

Hoping to get out Saturday but I think Monday for sure.


----------



## judychop

hunted stark and mahoning counties from 10-31 to 11-5 seen a nice buck on halloween at 9:30a.m. couldnt get a shot, after that didnt see another buck in either county, saw a fair amount of yearlings by themselves, by 11-4 & 5 couldnt find a deer one...


----------



## Horses&Hunting

I know where that small public land is. I hunt that area and know it well.


----------



## Kaman

Nice buck rookie 1104. That's a great deer! A buck like that with a bow is definetly a trophy.


----------



## Rookie1104

Kaman said:


> Nice buck rookie 1104. That's a great deer! A buck like that with a bow is definetly a trophy.


Thanks it was hard work but definitely worth it nothing like it couldn't be happier


----------



## mathews_rage

wow what a first buck with a bow, great job rookie 1104


----------



## helix33

Rookie1104 said:


> My first deer ever got him last nite at about 5:15 at zaleski biggest buck I seen there in 5 days of hunting seen lots of smaller ones cruising each day only 3 does in 5 days I'll have to say bow hunting is defiantly harder then I thought


Congrats, nice buck!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rookie1104

Thanks guys now I got to work on harvesting my first doe back here at home In Sandusky county


----------



## Cannonball08

Rookie1104 said:


> My first deer ever got him last nite at about 5:15 at zaleski biggest buck I seen there in 5 days of hunting seen lots of smaller ones cruising each day only 3 does in 5 days I'll have to say bow hunting is defiantly harder then I thought




way to go 1104! that's what is all about!


----------



## wasp

Been a mixed bag for me so far in southeast Ohio. On Saturday I saw a few different bucks slowly cruising the area, including one pretty good one that I couldn't get a shot at. Tuesday I was in a different county and saw 5 different yearling bucks all chasing a single doe throughout the course of the day. They got into several fights with each other, also. Nothing bigger than a yearling. Sat in my tree all day today on edge of a bedding area and saw one doe at 12:15 p.m. and a spike at 5 p.m., that's it. It was very windy.


----------



## #hunter!

Highland co a spike and. 6 pt at dark. No rut yet


----------



## BrentW

Hunted Adams county tonight and saw a doe fawn. Then a small 7pt buck at 5:20pm

I have 5 big shooters on camera only once have they showed themselves in shooting light. 

I have rubs and scrapes everywhere!


----------



## Deerslayer 28

145" 10 point chased a doe right under me, missed him at 20 yards 2" low! I BLEW IT SICK TO MY STOMACH! GOOD NIGHT! GOING TO BED


----------



## bossgobbler

Rookie1104 said:


> My first deer ever got him last nite at about 5:15 at zaleski biggest buck I seen there in 5 days of hunting seen lots of smaller ones cruising each day only 3 does in 5 days I'll have to say bow hunting is defiantly harder then I thought


 Nice deer! Congratulations. I do some hunting in Zaleski. If you don't mind me asking, what area of Zaleski did you get that deer? I always enjoy hearing about and seeing the deer killed in that area. Once again, congratulations!


----------



## kev2004

Sat four hours in Huron county...grunted in a small eight at 440pm...he made two scrapes...came in all puffed up....twenty mins later rattled in a small seven....he touched up both scrapes the eight previously hit....then a doe and yearling right at dark....looking at forecast I'm saying next Tuesday is go time....cold and snow....bust out the hand Warmers!!!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

First all day sit tomorrow in Knox County. I'll be making PB&J sandwiches at 4:45 a.m. Had to great bucks on my camera from Monday and Tuesday that walked within 15 yards of my stand in broad daylight. Nice to see that they were there but it was a bit sickening. Well, sitting from daylight until dark should eliminate that problem.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Well had a busy evening hunt. I finally saw a mature buck without a doe. He came in downwind of me so he caught me off guard. I rushed my shot and missed him. He had something on his mind because it took me twice with a mouth grunt to get him to stop. I think I got buck fever since he came in so fast. I saw a really small eight pointer after a doe and of the first buck would have come the way the small eight did this would be a different story! Right at dark had another doe bust out of the corn and a small buck was following her. 
I was hunting between two standing corn fields in a strip of woods with a ditch running down the middle. I finally found the does and the bucks were around just as we suspected, in the corn. I know where I will be in the morning.


----------



## Jshelton22

This guy was cruising at 130 today I believe the heart of the rut is just getting started be didn't have the normal rut stink to him at all an his neck isn't swelled up an from looks of his head he hasn't been hitting the trees to awful hard yet


----------



## danb2285

Saw a stud of a 10 pt tonight came out at 5 worked a few scrapes and then came out into the field and checked 5 does. I grunted at him a few times but he paid no attention to me. Closest he got was about 80 yards. Going g back in the morning to try and get another crack.


----------



## P&Y OHIO

I can't remember a better week of rutting than these last 4 days!!! I saw my target buck once, Mon. the 4th, couldn't close the deal, and 3 other mature bucks 140's to 150's

Tuesday morning was slow but it's been non stop ever since

This afternoon was a circus...does and smaller bucks feelin it on the chase and the bigger boys (one @ 2:45pm) up and moving throughout the entire day 

On a side note, I have never seen nor killed a buck ever in my area w/ broken tines but this year I've seen 2...one other note, I have seen more bucks (including buttons) than does which is even more of a surprise...anyone else? I have to say this area used to be an urban zone and has yielded heavy doe kills in the last few years but this year looks to be close to a 1 to 1 ratio...not long ago I'd see groups of 8-12 does at time now it's 4-5 

It has me thinkin, w/ all the posts of hunters not seein deer, no rut activity, what the impact is of the ODNR's approach on management...it's working here on my property seemingly but the majority of the posts here would say otherwise 

As with any November, Get out there and Hunt!!!


----------



## SouthsideRoad

Had an absolute stud of an 8 pt with a doe sneak up behind me while I was half way up the tree in my climber...bow on the ground. Both couldn't figure out what I was and just moved through. He wasn't chasing her, or pushing her at all. Locked down. Had a decent 9 come on a string to my can call about an hour later. Pike Co.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

Jshelton22 said:


> This guy was cruising at 130 today I believe the heart of the rut is just getting started be didn't have the normal rut stink to him at all an his neck isn't swelled up an from looks of his head he hasn't been hitting the trees to awful hard yet


Great buck. Awesome 2's. Looks like a Jackson Co. Buck


----------



## Jshelton22

No he came from Adams county


----------



## helix33

Jshelton22 said:


> This guy was cruising at 130 today I believe the heart of the rut is just getting started be didn't have the normal rut stink to him at all an his neck isn't swelled up an from looks of his head he hasn't been hitting the trees to awful hard yet


Great deer!


----------



## Jshelton22

Yes this is also first buck I have ever shot with a bow been a long time coming took two years I have passed on numerous bucks that wasn't upto my expectations I'm glad I was given the shot at him today all you experts what do u think he will score roughly on your thoughts thanks again also


----------



## Sasamafras

Jshelton22 said:


> Yes this is also first buck I have ever shot with a bow been a long time coming took two years I have passed on numerous bucks that wasn't upto my expectations I'm glad I was given the shot at him today all you experts what do u think he will score roughly on your thoughts thanks again also


My guess would be 145plus but my question is, how did you get him in the truck bed!


----------



## Jshelton22

Tricky lol he fit just had to leave the tailgate down with his head on tailgate so I could close bed cover


----------



## ThunderEagle

Jshelton22 said:


> Tricky lol he fit just had to leave the tailgate down with his head on tailgate so I could close bed cover


I just looked at those pictures again. Is your truck that low, or was he really that freaking huge that his head would rest on the tailgate like that? I mean, I don't think I could lay a horse's head on my tailgate like that.


----------



## Jshelton22

It's s10 xtreme sits pretty low but he was big bodied deer


----------



## ThunderEagle

Jshelton22 said:


> It's s10 xtreme sits pretty low but he was big bodied deer


Ahh, ok, I've got my perspectives back in line now. I was just in full size 4x4 mode.


----------



## Jshelton22

Lol oh no defiantly not a 4by4 if so he would of been a horse


----------



## swelms22

All day sits Friday-Sunday. I haven't been this excited to go out since opening day! Good luck to everyone hunting this weekend!


----------



## BubH

Not a giant but really happy to put my tag on him!


----------



## stevewes2004

Two does and a yearling all together last night just feeding. One spike just roaming...Guernsey co. Back in stand now.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Morning guys. In a tree just a couple of miles north of mount vernon. Had a basket racked 1.5 year old trot through with nose to the ground 10 minutes ago. Hopefully it's a good morning!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Good luck guys! Stuck n da cruiser;(. I'll be out Saturday on!


----------



## junedawg

Any McArthur or Hocking Hills hunters out there? I'm heading there to hunt the next couple of days and was wondering what kind of action is going on.


----------



## wvridgerunner

First sit of the year for me in ohio... nothing but a coyote so far. Waiting for a big one to come out of the cedars:


----------



## Mao

Saw three bucks after the wind died down last evening. Dink, 2.5 yr old with potential and a 140ish 9 point. All three seemed to be cruising. Muskingum county.


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Good luck guys! Stuck n da cruiser;(. I'll be out Saturday on!


I'm stuck at work but I will also be out all weekend.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## goldtip22

Deer are moving this morning. 3 does and 2 bucks within 15 yards this morning. Hunting over the edge of a standing corn field. No chasing. Heard two bucks fighting while walking into the woods.


----------



## fmf979

Saw one yearling this morning. Nothing else.


----------



## Outback Man

Pretty quiet so far. Yearling 8 pt came thru with a purpose about a half hour ago and that's it. Found huge clean inner woods scrape on way to stand. Hoping things liven up. SW Ohio


----------



## ohiobucks

Back to looking today for the buck I hit last Tuesday afternoon. Looked all day Wednesday with no luck. Had to work yesterday, but I'm off today. I've walked the creek bed numerous times. At this point, I'm starting to hope the crows and/or buzzards will help me a bit...still feeling pretty low. 

I checked Google Earth yesterday and measured how much ground I covered Wednesday, it says I walked about 550 yards of creek bed, and looked through the woods in about a 400 yard radius so far.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

I'm back between corn fields this morning. Only had a button buck around until 8:30. Had a small eight pointer cone thru grunting and smelling the hot doe scent I had out. Another buck on the other side of the strip of woods I'm in about five minutes after the first. He didn't look big. I may just stay here all day and see what if anything cruises by.


----------



## ohioshooter68

ohiobucks said:


> Back to looking today for the buck I hit last Tuesday afternoon. Looked all day Wednesday with no luck. Had to work yesterday, but I'm off today. I've walked the creek bed numerous times. At this point, I'm starting to hope the crows and/or buzzards will help me a bit...still feeling pretty low.
> 
> I checked Google Earth yesterday and measured how much ground I covered Wednesday, it says I walked about 550 yards of creek bed, and looked through the woods in about a 400 yard radius so far.


Know anybody with a lab? My dog will find a dead deer with zero training. You'd be surprised at how well they can locate them. Good luck


----------



## bmjp

Highland county yesterday , small bucks chasing does. Saw one shooter way off. Was only second sit of the year left for work the week before season started. Feels good to be in the woods!! Was able to harvest my first deer (of the year) at 2:30 pm yesterday at 10 yards, doe. Heading back out for the afternoon.


----------



## Lostleader

Deerslayer 28 said:


> 145" 10 point chased a doe right under me, missed him at 20 yards 2" low! I BLEW IT SICK TO MY STOMACH! GOOD NIGHT! GOING TO BED


Dude I had at least a 160 with drop tines walj right to me and turn broadside at 38 yards and walk away at 530 last night. I know the feeling of sick. Hang in there brother.


----------



## BOWFLEX

3 small bucks an 2 doe so far in Columbiana County.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

This is why it's called "hunting not" " killing ". Just messin it happens to us all !!!!


----------



## ThunderEagle

So, the real question is, those of us at work today, will we be able to get anything accomplished other than refreshing this thread all day.


----------



## cwcamographics

Jshelton22 said:


> This guy was cruising at 130 today I believe the heart of the rut is just getting started be didn't have the normal rut stink to him at all an his neck isn't swelled up an from looks of his head he hasn't been hitting the trees to awful hard yet


the buck i shot wasn't swollen either. I has been a strange year. I do not think that there are as many deer as previous years. Congrats


----------



## JSI KODIAK

South East Brown Co. Button buck came back and bedded down in front of me. A doe is feeding on browse on down from me. Nothing with her that I can see.


----------



## helix33

ohiobucks said:


> Back to looking today for the buck I hit last Tuesday afternoon. Looked all day Wednesday with no luck. Had to work yesterday, but I'm off today. I've walked the creek bed numerous times. At this point, I'm starting to hope the crows and/or buzzards will help me a bit...still feeling pretty low.
> 
> I checked Google Earth yesterday and measured how much ground I covered Wednesday, it says I walked about 550 yards of creek bed, and looked through the woods in about a 400 yard radius so far.


Good Luck!


----------



## cfred70

ThunderEagle said:


> So, the real question is, those of us at work today, will we be able to get anything accomplished other than refreshing this thread all day.


So far no.....tomorrow morning can't get here fast enough.....


----------



## swelms22

Haven't seen a deer yet today. Just put a drag rag to the ground and I'm getting back in the tree.


----------



## ThunderEagle

cfred70 said:


> So far no.....tomorrow morning can't get here fast enough.....


Hah, I'm trying to figure out how to get out of here early for an evening sit!


----------



## jjv101

ThunderEagle said:


> So, the real question is, those of us at work today, will we be able to get anything accomplished other than refreshing this thread all day.


so far nope, and hopefully it stays that way! 
Hope today goes fast so I can be in the stand tomorrow!


----------



## nurface

Ive seen 2 does in the last 7 days ! Slow is a understatement


----------



## helix33

ThunderEagle said:


> Hah, I'm trying to figure out how to get out of here early for an evening sit!


I am getting out of here early for an evening sit! lol


----------



## ohio moose

3 does so far on public land in Mahoning county.


----------



## killahog

Hunting Morrow County seen three does so far.


----------



## Winter88

Seen a lot of bucks the last two days in medina county it seems like as the days go on they keep getting bigger most of them are 2.5 y/o I'm thinking this weekend is going to be on fire!!!!!!


----------



## krabbiepatty

ThunderEagle said:


> So, the real question is, those of us at work today, will we be able to get anything accomplished other than refreshing this thread all day.


heck no, counting down the hours til i leave for pike county on sunday....


----------



## BLan

I got everything done by 9:30 this morning, I'd like to be more productive, but until the finalization for the month end close is done I'm relegated to just sit here and wonder what's going on in the woods. My wife tells me I'm salaried and to leave, but I just can't bring myself to do it, I don't want my people needing me for a question and then not be here.


----------



## ohiocoach

A lot of little bucks chasing this morning. Hunting river bottom very active cant remember how many does I saw. Going back out around 1:00 going to sit rest of day hopfully the big boys start getting into the action. (Allen County)


----------



## ohiobucks

Just when I was starting to give up all hope, I find this:










And this:









I now know which direction he was heading, right into the thickest stuff in the area.

There's still a chance...


----------



## hoyt170

ohiobucks said:


> just when i was starting to give up all hope, i find this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i now know which direction he was heading, right into the thickest stuff in the area.
> 
> There's still a chance...


good luck


----------



## BowOgre

Ohio bucks keep going man!


----------



## chansen

I have a good feeling your going to find him


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobucks said:


> Just when I was starting to give up all hope, I find this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now know which direction he was heading, right into the thickest stuff in the area.
> 
> There's still a chance...


Oh yeah!! Good find! Like a needle in a haystack!


----------



## bj99robinson

I keep thinking any moment, but so far a slow cold day only a 4 pt.


----------



## ohiobucks

Would I still be finding this blood after the rain we had Wednesday afternoon/ evening, or would this be fresh drops? It is wet blood, bright red, and smells like guts...?


----------



## Nichko

ohiobucks said:


> Would I still be finding this blood after the rain we had Wednesday afternoon/ evening, or would this be fresh drops? It is wet blood, bright red, and smells like guts...?


Finding any bloody beds??


----------



## ohiobucks

Nichko said:


> Finding any bloody beds??


No, just drops every 20-50 yards or so.


----------



## Nichko

ohiobucks said:


> No, just drops every 20-50 yards or so.


Man that's a tough one. I'd say if he was hurting he'd stop and bed then get up and keep moving.


----------



## ohiobucks

The tracks I'm finding on the trail aren't fresh, like the rain hit them, but the little blood I'm finding is wet.


----------



## bjohns7778

Nichko said:


> Finding any bloody beds??


I would say fresh. Should have been dry by now for sure. Any other hunters in the area?


----------



## ohiobucks

bjohns7778 said:


> I would say fresh. Should have been dry by now for sure. Any other hunters in the area?


No, no other hunters around...


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

You'll never know if you stop looking, you never know! Good luck!


----------



## ohiobucks

TurkeyTaker'12 said:


> You'll never know if you stop looking, you never know! Good luck!


I ain't no quitter!


----------



## bjohns7778

ohiobucks said:


> No, no other hunters around...


Maybe your buck is still alive and bleeding. Should be a bloody bed somewhere.


----------



## ohiobucks

bjohns7778 said:


> Maybe your buck is still alive and bleeding. Should be a bloody bed somewhere.


Everything I've read and experienced with gut shot deer says they are dead within 6-10 hours. I shot him Tuesday at 4:30pm. I'm at a loss here...


----------



## Liveblue23

ohiobucks said:


> Everything I've read and experienced with gut shot deer says they are dead within 6-10 hours. I shot him Tuesday at 4:30pm. I'm at a loss here...


i know couple years back i guy shot my big 8pt. the blood i was finding was mostly darker almost like liver blood. found 3 beds within couple hundred yards then the blood got less and less and less. next day the neighbor called said he found him bout 200yards from where i quit looking that day. i wouldnt consider that bright red blood . looks darker to me but then again i cant tell how old it is?


----------



## backstraps01

ohiobucks said:


> Just when I was starting to give up all hope, I find this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now know which direction he was heading, right into the thickest stuff in the area.
> 
> There's still a chance...



I have much admiration for you and your search and hope you the best!!! Good luck brother


----------



## bjohns7778

backstraps01 said:


> I have much admiration for you and your search and hope you the best!!! Good luck brother


I'm second that. I hope you have some good buddies who can help you out. Don't give up.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

ohiobucks said:


> Would I still be finding this blood after the rain we had Wednesday afternoon/ evening, or would this be fresh drops? It is wet blood, bright red, and smells like guts...?


Yes. I shot a big doe last Saturday and I could still see blood on the leaves today. The cold wet ground is a natural refrigerator. Keep on it.


----------



## BOWFLEX

My buddy gut his buck Tuesday night and we tracked until around 8::00 the we jumped it up so we backed out. We went in 1st thing the next morning and got back on blood and it look as fresh then as night before! ! After another 2hrs of tracking we came across a 2nd bed this 1 had a ton of blood but no blood after that?. So we started making circles and found him about 100 yes from the bloody bed . Unfortunately I think the yotes got him out of that bed. This is how we found him about 1 hrs after shot.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

This ^


----------



## M.Magis

Honestly, the only way you’re going to find blood after that much rain is if you know exactly where to look or there are very large amounts. Obviously, that’s not the case. There may be visible amounts somewhere, but finding them will be a matter of luck. I’d spend as much time looking for a belly as I would looking for blood. The reason you're finding wet blood is the dew/rain keeps some of it liquid. It's still old.


----------



## foxcat

Morning sit in Fairfield County: 2 does, and a 4pt and a 2.5yr old 8pt. Does were not concerned as they walked through a field, and nobody followed them. The bucks were sort of milling around, not cruising. 
Saw a doe at 2:00 this afternoon eating in a field off rt 70, nobody bumping or following her.


----------



## AJH1027

Saw 3 different lone doe this morning with the first one being bumped around by 2.5 year 7pt grunting then 30 min later a 2.5-3.5 9pt followed their trail. Small spike around 8:30 and last doe around 11:00 nothing since
Athens county


----------



## Winter88

The deer are way more active in the morning in my neck of the woods I don't understand it at about noon it just quits


----------



## BOWFLEX

Been a slow afternoon. . 3 bucks and 2 doe all before 10:00.


----------



## S.F. steve

i had a buck race across the road in front of me at 3:00 this afternoon. he looked like he was half nuts. this happened about a mile south of ashtabula.


----------



## utrocket

Slow morning for me in wood county. Just before noon, had doe being chased by a decent buck. Couldn't call him away from her.


----------



## J Whittington

Not seen a buck on stand last 3 days. Barometer is 30.3. Perfect. Hunting over briars, honey suckels. No mast at all here. Chesapeke OHIO


----------



## ohioshooter68

Slower than heck here in Knox. If I was hunting neighbors with chainsaws I'd have 6 tags filled. Rut has been very slow this year for me


----------



## davycrockett

Saw 4 does and a yearling early this am out of range heading straight through crp grass to a shelled corn field. 15 min later I see them in the corn field being chased by a heavy 8. Lost track of them so I figure they. Bedded down in the crp. Hopefully he'll come to the woods toward dark. Allen county


----------



## ohiobucks

My story is going to end here. I tracked that buck for 600+ yards to a road, and this sign is on the other side. The guy that owns it is not a real nice fella (to put it nicely). Looked as far as I could into his property with my binos, nothing. I'm thinking I didn't hurt that deer as bad as I initially thought. I must of tracked him for 600+ yards or so.

2 solid days of walking, cussing, praying, and hoping...led me to this sign.

I want to thank all of you for your input, PM's, and support. It really kept me going since Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## mandrroofing

ohiobucks said:


> My story is going to end here. I tracked that buck for 600+ yards to a road, and this sign is on the other side. The guy that owns it is not a real nice fella (to put it nicely). Looked as far as I could into his property with my binos, nothing. I'm thinking I didn't hurt that deer as bad as I initially thought. I must of tracked him for 600+ yards or so.
> 
> 2 solid days of walking, cussing, praying, and hoping...led me to this sign.
> 
> I want to thank all of you for your input, PM's, and support. It really kept me going since Tuesday afternoon.


You tried your best, that's all you can do and you should feel good about that


----------



## Kaman

Finally on stand in meigs!!! A little later than expected. Action looks good around here. Saw a ten tailing doe from the road. And bumped a buck not sure how big on the way to my stand. Have till Wednesday to hunt!! I'll keep posting.


----------



## killahog

I have had the same small 8 point come by me 3 times today, O wait was that a chill I felt I need to zip up an inch in the heater body suit these things are great.


----------



## Offf2000

smoked this 10 at 930 chasing.. It's on boys. Meigs county


----------



## BOWFLEX

I'll be in Meigs next weekend


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Congrats!


----------



## krabbiepatty

Offf2000 said:


> View attachment 1801272
> smoked this 10 at 930 chasing.. It's on boys. Meigs county


Nice one!


----------



## Offf2000

Thanx guys.. This front got em up and movin. My buddy also stuck a 150 this morning.. Get out there and sit tight.. Goodluck everyone


----------



## Jshelton22

Just now getting going good I believe from my buck I shot yesterday an all the bucks that has also be posted on here none of there necks are really swelled perfect time to be in the woods though but I still believe the best is right around the corner


----------



## AZSpaniol

Shot this little lady at 3:30pm in Ross county. Didn't see any bucks. Had to share my first kill with my Mathews HeliM.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Congrats guys. Saw 2 small does at 45 yards. Not being chased. Seen small bucks nothing big though. For the guy that lost the deer feel your pain. Lost a deer about a month ago. Arrow hit a twig stuck in her shoulder. Looked for 2 straight days. Didn't find her blood just stopped


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Hunted auglaize county tonight. Deer all over. Had a small buck chasing. Got this on cam too nov 6!!!









Sorry it's on my viewer in stand


----------



## Johndeere3390

Going down to brown county Sunday, what the word down there anyone?


----------



## LJOHNS

Saw two bucks cruising this morning. One small 8 just after first light and a half rack that a saw earlier in the week. Saw nothing else after 8:30 am - very slow and long afternoon!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Windy tomorrow! Ready for the tree rodeo everyone?


----------



## mathews_rage

Ohiobucks, you gave it your all and thats all you can do. Hope the rest of the rut will bring you great action. Some more nice deer, congrats on that nice 10pt Offf and doe AZ.

Well the rut is kicked into gear, the big boys have found the nastiest cover to take their does, and they aren't letting them leave it. So try to think of the thickest cover you know some mature deer hang near and you should be on them. I saw a shooter this morning and this evening but nothing in range until after shooting light. I was getting my stuff together around 6:05 and start hearing footsteps. There was a buck chasing a doe around my stand in a thicket, grunting almost every step. I stayed in the stand and got to watch and hear the action, it has been awhile hearing that much grunting. I probably saw over 6 bucks today and they were all 2.5 yr old or older. So the small bucks are now resting and half the fawns have left mom. The signs are showing that the rut has kicked off. I did get to see something I have never seen before this morning. I was watching a small herd of 6 does run into the woods, when the biggest doe stopped and looked back at the last doe in the herd. Looked to be a yearling doe, and that monarch doe stood up and smacked her in the face with her hoof. Well the yearling decided to try to sneak into the side of the woods while the herd was walking into the woods. That momma doe got so mad that she ran at the yearling and tackled her to her back. That yearling had all 4 legs in the air trying to defend herself and momma just walked off. The yearling tucked tail and left that herd in a hurry. I was shocked and actually said da** out loud after I saw it.


----------



## stevewes2004

6 Does/yearlings being harassed by a forky, also saw a PY class buck about 150yds out. Not really much rutting action yet in my area. Just roaming, no chasing. Guernsey Co.


----------



## gatorbait42

My corner of Licking Co. Was on fire today. My buddy hunted daylight to dark and saw chasing and crusing all day long. He said he saw deer every hour. Unfortunately the biggest buck he saw was around 120". I pulled into the same farm at 1:00 and was heading to my stand and a stud chased two does out of the thicket. Again unfortunately the wind was blowing right at them and they quickly turned around and right back in the thicket. I ended up seeing a spike and another buck, not sure how big chasing a doe right before dark. I'll be at the same farm first thing in the morning.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

I sat all day in SE Brown Co. No mid-day cruising in my spot at all. Last deer was seen at 10am and didn't see the next one until an hour before dark. Saw my button buck, a doe and a couple of eight pointers this evening. The first eight pointer came in looking to fight since I got him all worked up with the Buck Roar!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiobucks said:


> My story is going to end here. I tracked that buck for 600+ yards to a road, and this sign is on the other side. The guy that owns it is not a real nice fella (to put it nicely). Looked as far as I could into his property with my binos, nothing. I'm thinking I didn't hurt that deer as bad as I initially thought. I must of tracked him for 600+ yards or so.
> 
> 2 solid days of walking, cussing, praying, and hoping...led me to this sign.
> 
> I want to thank all of you for your input, PM's, and support. It really kept me going since Tuesday afternoon.


Sorry to hear this! You should feel that you did the best you could to find that buck!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Offf2000 said:


> View attachment 1801272
> smoked this 10 at 930 chasing.. It's on boys. Meigs county


Congrats! Great buck!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

QUOTE=2X_LUNG;1068611294]Hunted auglaize county tonight. Deer all over. Had a small buck chasing. Got this on cam too nov 6!!!









Sorry it's on my viewer in stand[/QUOTE]

Whoa! That would be nice to see from the stand!


----------



## kev2004

Posted a few days ago about does disappearing.....got in stand at two and had a 2.5 yr old eight cruising at two thirty....was slow from then to five then it all changed....saw ten does in a hour....four mature does with yearlings everywhere....lowered my bow and began undoing harness when he'll broke loose.....big buck and doe began chasing with what I think was two satalite bucks running everywhere....finally pushed doe by me and all I can say is his figure looked like a steer....still think we have a few days but that was exciting...staying in tomo with thirty mph winds but Sunday May be an all day sit...just glad to finally see more does than dink bucks!


----------



## helix33

I sat from 3:00 till dark and didn't see a deer. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Outback Man

Sat from 1:30 till dark. Nothing until around 5pm when two bucks came out. The were both in the front part of the woods, but they weren't together. Probably 1.5-2.5 yr olds. One worked a scrape and the other scent checked a corn field. Does have been non existent for about a week now.


----------



## kline4303

Does walking around alone and small bucks everywhere in NW Ohio. Sounds like its on for a lot of my friends around the state. They are seeing big deer and good chasing going on right now. Stupid wind the next two days isnt helping my cause!


----------



## swelms22

Sat for 11 hours today. Go out of the stand for 15 mins to make a fresh estrous drag. Didn't see a single deer. Back in the stand at 6:15 tomorrow morning. Anyone having or know anyone with movement in Wayne county? I hunt close enough to drag way 42 that I can hear them racing. I've got 1000's of pictures this season but am struggling to see deer. 6 all year and that was all in the last few weeks. 2 bucks, 1 mature doe and 3 yearlings. Sat 3 different stands on all ends of the property. I put a lot of effort into a specific stand for this season and had a nice 130's rubbing what seemed like every tree within 60 yards of that paticualr stand until the neighbor decided to log out some trees and I haven't seen him since. Not sure what else I can do out there but sit and hope I can rattle in a mature buck. If anyone has any suggestions as to what I can try it would be appreciated. Sorry about the long post. Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## ArchersParadox

It's on Big Time in Knox County.....sat all day, stopped counting deer....watching 4 picked cornfields and 1 standing cornfield....saw at least 4 shooters chasing does between 5:00 pm and dark.....all day sit tomorrow.....find a hot doe and that big boy(s) will soon follow!



Btw.....started hunting this farm for the first time this past Teusday....it is a gold mine for deer.....I'd rather be lucky than good..


----------



## chaded

2X_LUNG said:


> Windy tomorrow! Ready for the tree rodeo everyone?



Ugh...it seems everyday I want to go there is either a rain storm or a tornado. I will be in the tree roller coaster tomorrow...


----------



## Jshelton22

Jshelton22 said:


> This guy was cruising at 130 today I believe the heart of the rut is just getting started be didn't have the normal rut stink to him at all an his neck isn't swelled up an from looks of his head he hasn't been hitting the trees to awful hard yet



What do you guys think he will score on your guess


----------



## P&Y OHIO

Woods were quiet today...time to move!!! Good advice in an earlier post about huntin the perimeters of thickets...does are startin to rollover...we're not far from "Peak" 

Doe group including yearlings moving early w/ yearlings, real skiddish at the sounds of just squirrels workin the forest floor...bein harassed all night has them on pins and needles during the day...if not already, mature bucks should be up and lookin midday as does have bedded, tryin to kickem up! 

2 yearlings seen alone, looking confused and lost


----------



## Steve bowkiller

I need to take a road trip to ohio!


----------



## mathews_rage

Jshelton22 said:


> What do you guys think he will score on your guess


Its actually not too hard to measure a rack and is quite fun once you get the hang of it. Just youtube it or go to this page: http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgrec...sp?area=bgRecords&type=Typical+Whitetail+Deer. Then you can let us know how off we are:wink:

My guess is 138 gross


----------



## stonefly71

Went out about 4 today.Getting ready had a truck pull up with guy getting out we start to talk and he asks me where I plan to hunt.He says same area I was going to go.I said Oh,we talk it over and He said he would sit up about 150 yards in the woods from where I was going to sit. I said Ok and off we both went.As this is public land and I didn't care I just wanted to get in the woods.Get almost to my tree 10 yards away and had a doe jump up blow at me and off to the woods she ran.I said F it im here might as well sit.About 4:30 saw a small buck cross field in front of me about 100 yards.I grunted a few times only to get a quick stop and then off it went.About 5:00 i hear something in wood behind me.I turn and see a buck coming .I grunted a few times and in he comes.He comes out about 40 yards away and turns and starts walking to me.I get bow up and then I see only half of a rack a 2 possably 3 points other side gone.He walks into me to 25 yards and turns with nose to ground and out across the field he goes.He did have a nice size body for small rack.If he comes back in the morning he will be in the freezer.I have all the big racks I need they just collect dust.


----------



## hdrking2003

ArchersParadox said:


> It's on Big Time in Knox County.....sat all day, stopped counting deer....watching 4 picked cornfields and 1 standing cornfield....saw at least 4 shooters chasing does between 5:00 pm and dark.....all day sit tomorrow.....find a hot doe and that big boy(s) will soon follow!
> 
> 
> 
> Btw.....started hunting this farm for the first time this past Teusday....it is a gold mine for deer.....I'd rather be lucky than good..


What part of the county you in ArchersParadox? I was in extreme SE Knox this morning and saw one doe and a dink 6 cruising, pretty quiet overall(usually loaded with deer this time of year). Moved to a farm just west of Mt. Vernon for the afternoon and things lit up, too bad it was all little guys. They were chasin the ladies all over the place, and I even watched a small 8 cruise right up the middle of a nice sized stream that runs through the farm. Pretty cool to watch him wade through the water. Left my climber in that tree so I'm ready for daybreak, hopefully big brother gets on his feet.


----------



## bjohns7778

Sorry to hear that. Hope you will be back at it tomorrow am. Good luck to you and have a good rest of the season.


----------



## golfanddeernut

I only had a chance to hunt for an hour before dark and a huge buck came in at 15 yards but he saw me and I could not draw before he was in a thicket. He was definetly crusing.


----------



## ThunderEagle

chaded said:


> Ugh...it seems everyday I want to go there is either a rain storm or a tornado. I will be in the tree roller coaster tomorrow...


I was wanting to hit the area I use my climber tomorrow, but not in that wind. I feel safe enough in the climber, but I was chased out of it last time because it started swaying to the point there was no way I could take a good shot from it.

I'll hit my ladder stand by the river in the morning. There is a scrape down there anyhow. Maybe I'll just hunt from the ground tomorrow evening if it stays at 30 MPH gusts.


----------



## BrentW

In Adams county it was like a light switch on!! Bucks chasing, grunting. Saw 9 deer in 45 mins. 
Had a big shooter at 20 yards (first shooter of year) and couldn't get the shot. I was sick!!
Awesome rut action tonight!!


----------



## chris1309

Any updates in Lake, or Ashtabula County??? It was dead Wednesday!!! watched mama and her twins for 20 minutes!


----------



## cfdjay

I don't even know what to say about this year. I've been hunting since I was 16 (now 36) and every year put in 100's of hours on stand. For the last 10 years I've taken the last week of Oct off thru Thanksgiving doing nothing but travel the midwest and DIY hunt trophy whitetail. On Oct 28 I watched a buck breed a doe. I have not seen one shooter (for me 150" or better) and have been on stand everyday since then regardless of weather. It's the strangest rut I've ever experienced. Deer sightings as a whole are at an all time low. I do enjoy this thread though and will continue to read and wish the best for the fellow outdoorsmen out there. Good luck all and be safe.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm complete opposite. I've seen way more deer this year and lots of rutting activity. Big boys too!!


----------



## alpine5575

Hunt columbiana county have not seen much rut action. I had 5 doe under my stand last night, no bucks trailing them. I have seen 1 small buck this week so far.


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand and no action as of right now.



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## ThunderEagle

Well, didn't head to stand until first light. Changed locations due to forecast if high wind gusts. So far fairly calm.

I freshened a scrape, we'll see what that does.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## z7master167

Nothin for me so far im startin to think everybody is right, all the deer moved to indiana


----------



## hdrking2003

No deer yet but MAN what a sunrise!!! Beautiful morning in the woods of Central Ohio, nice work Mother Nature. Good luck to all!


----------



## mathews_rage

No shooters sighted yet, just a young 1.5 chasing the crap out of a doe


----------



## alpine5575

Just had 2 doe run through with small buck chasing


----------



## snoodcrusher

cfdjay said:


> I don't even know what to say about this year. I've been hunting since I was 16 (now 36) and every year put in 100's of hours on stand. For the last 10 years I've taken the last week of Oct off thru Thanksgiving doing nothing but travel the midwest and DIY hunt trophy whitetail. On Oct 28 I watched a buck breed a doe. I have not seen one shooter (for me 150" or better) and have been on stand everyday since then regardless of weather. It's the strangest rut I've ever experienced. Deer sightings as a whole are at an all time low. I do enjoy this thread though and will continue to read and wish the best for the fellow outdoorsmen out there. Good luck all and be safe.


Your description of this year's season is an exact replica of my hunts so far. I too hunt several states and I've not seen a true shooter all season while actually hunting. I'm starting to consider dumping all my current spots for new ones. These areas have been going downhill for 3-4 years now.


----------



## flyin2jz

Well I think the chasin I saw 2 days ago was just maybe a doe that went in early. I just watched 3 does in a bean field and they had their fawns with them. One is the hairy headed button and he was scent checking all the deer so I'm not sure what's going on. I'd think the fawns would be gone if the breeding phase was here. Dunno?


----------



## KimberTac1911

With the hight fawn birth/survival rate from last year; do you think it's a factor in this years rut conditions?


----------



## TH30060X

Had a spike following a doe at 7:30 this morning. The wind is picking up and im getting beat up here in my tree. Wood Co.


----------



## bj99robinson

2 bucks walked past my stand, to dark to see their rack, they were cruising. At 8 had 5 does at 40 yards. Nothing trailing them.


----------



## E72

KimberTac1911 said:


> With the hight fawn birth/survival rate from last year; do you think it's a factor in this years rut conditions?


So many variables to why you may not be seeing rutting activity. I think a lot of hunters forget , most rutting activity is going to take place in the dark . To me it's a right place , right time mentality. Hunt near doe bedding or funnels between . Try and time your hunts before or after cold fronts. A spot may be dead for a week , then a giant shows up . The rut is always around the same times every year.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

I think the way the rut was last year your gonna see a trickle here to start , and then all hell is gonna break loose here for a normal rut right on schedule


----------



## BOWFLEX

1 yearling doe at day break? Dead here in Columbiana County this am.


----------



## Outback Man

Deader than all get out this morning. Hardly even any squirrels. Not sure what to make of things.


----------



## flyin2jz

Just saw 2 more does with fawns. Dang that's 6 does total and like 10 fawns. Lol. No bucks trailing them sout of Dayton.


----------



## fmf979

Yesterday evening Coshocton.;saw 5 doe go to a cut bean field at quarter after 5. Not a buck in sight . This morning Muskingum ;had a 130 ten cruise by after seven. Sad to say hit a twig and missed him. First shooter I saw in 6 straight days of spending every daylight hour in the woods.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Wind kicking up. Starting to cut through me too.

Considering getting a blnd out for this afternoon.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## killahog

Not much moving in Morrow county just one doe so far.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

South East Brown Co. Had a young buck chasing 5 does around me. Had another doe come in from behind me but whatever chased her didn't show up. Rattled in a nice thick 10 point but his G2 and G3 were broke off. He was definitely a shooter. Stand location is between standing corn fields. I'm in a strip of woods 50 yards wide. Haven't seen a thing since the wind started.


----------



## bj99robinson

Wind sucks!


----------



## cfdjay

If I could curse people I don't like, I'd make every day of their life windy.


----------



## jjv101

bj99robinson said:


> Wind sucks!


Agree! 
My story from this morning


As I was walking to my stand I was watched by a small buck and a good sized doe about 70 yards away, they were slowly moving away from my stand so I got to the tree line and got behind some natural cover with a decent shooting lane. Was able to call them in to about 40 yards, the buck caught wind of something and ran to my west, the doe stayed and turned for a perfect shot. Stepped slightly out of the woods, drew up and held for a minute as she walked. Made a slight hiss sound stopped her and got her attention. It was pretty windy but I took the shot and hit below her, she took off to the corner of the woods. I went to retrieve my arrow in the field and backed out and called it a morning.

Since it was really my first time hunting the property and there are signs of deer activity everywhere I didnt want to over hunt the land. It is privately owned so I dont really need to worry about other hunters... Thinking I need to buy a ground blind and set it up on the edge of the woods and field!!

*do you think it was a smart move to pull out after the shot and not over pressure the area?*


----------



## Bucket133

Had a small 6 cruise by around 8:30, been dead all morning. Lorain county.


----------



## Bones444

Leaving for Hocking County OH today for a 7 day hunt. Anyone seeing any rut activity?


----------



## Johndeere3390

JSI KODIAK said:


> South East Brown Co. Had a young buck chasing 5 does around me. Had another doe come in from behind me but whatever chased her didn't show up. Rattled in a nice thick 10 point but his G2 and G3 were broke off. He was definitely a shooter. Stand location is between standing corn fields. I'm in a strip of woods 50 yards wide. Haven't seen a thing since the wind started.


What part of brown county? I'll be outside of Aberdeen Tom.


----------



## stevewes2004

2 bucks 80-100", both alone. And two hunters. Hunters came in 30min after shooting light and one left at 9:15 spooking deer both times. Who does that? Dummies...


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Johndeere3390 said:


> What part of brown county? I'll be outside of Aberdeen Tom.


I'm outside of Russellville


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Anybody sitting all day in this wind and warmer temps?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm gonna


----------



## labonte.r

Just leaving from 7 days hunting scioto trail state park in southern ohio. First half of week was extremely slow for entire group without acorns this year and lots of standing corn beleive they were hanging more in feilds than hills. The temps were too warm but we seen some moterate scrapes and rubs. Last two days cooled off alot and finally started seeig some chasing. I was fortunate to harvest my biggest buck to date on the trip but rest of group got skunked. I am willing to say next week will be alot better activity.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

I can't decide!! I did yesterday and saw nothing. It wasn't this windy or warm either. lol


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

gurnsey county nov 14-19th trying it a little later than normal this year. 140 was killed 3 days ago feeding alone 200yds from the cabin


----------



## hdrking2003

I hate to admit it but I think ol Charlie A. might have been right on the mark with his prediction for this years rut, I typically don't pay much attention to him. He called for a trickle style rut for the early going with a much later than usual peak breeding time. Mmmmmmmm, crow.


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams co, seen a little basket rack nose to the ground this morning and 4 does/yearlings. anybody going out this evening with this wind ?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I am going. Wind or not


----------



## hdrking2003

2X_LUNG said:


> I am going. Wind or not


True dat homie! I'm gettin down within the hour to get my equalibrium balanced back out due to today's wind rodeo, but then back up the tree I go. No matter what it's November and I still have yet to record a kill from my recliner.


----------



## ThunderEagle

JSI KODIAK said:


> Anybody sitting all day in this wind and warmer temps?


Not all day. I have a small area on my properly I can hunt near a small river. Did that this morning, it was dead, no squirrels, only saw one bird even. I don't have regular deer traffic down there, kind of hit or miss. There is a scrape I freshened on Thursday Morning, and then again this morning. After checking trail cams, doe and small 6pt came through around 2:30 on Thursday.

Haven't adjusted time on cam yet.















I'd be happy with a doe to be honest. I'd pass on that buck obviously. My plan was to go to some public land that I have some good luck with this afternoon. But I wonder if I should just get down to the river this afternoon?


----------



## chris1309

I'm heading out with my 10 year old daughter this afternoon and staying in my buddies cabin tonight. She wants to see some buck activity so bad...just hoping tonight and tomorrow will be better than the last 2 weeks!!!


----------



## mandrroofing

I have seen some amazing rutting action in some really really high winds before so don't discount the wind the rut is on boys


----------



## chris1309

The property we hunt is the hardest 89 acres to hunt...it was all timbered 13 years ago and the whole property is a bedding area! Maybe the low areas will be best today with this wind! However the 3000 feet along the back of the property follows the Grand River and those does love to follow it... Decisions decisions. What to do???


----------



## mikecs4life

Im 20 up in Gallia county. 2.5 days so far 3 little bucks and 2 good ones. Some chasing and some lone does with no followers. Missed a good one yesterday afternoon. Pops has seen 3 bucks cruising this morning across the ridge from me. I havnt seen squat today. 2 more all day sits and one morning left. Hoping thats enough!! Great looking country down here. Im quite impressed withthe public land hnting in Ohio.


----------



## carbonturbo

Mt morning. Quiet early. 4 does at 8. 4 pt at 10. Six pt and 2 1/2 yr old 8pt at 10:30. 4pt again at 11:15. Cruising and checking it seems.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

The combine just showed up!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

JSI KODIAK said:


> The combine just showed up!


That happened to me yesterday and today. I took advantage of the noise and disruption today to move my stand about 75 yards. I plan to sit in it tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## alpine5575

I have not seen anything since about 8:30 this morning. I switched stands and waiting it out.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

WhitetailWriter said:


> That happened to me yesterday and today. I took advantage of the noise and disruption today to move my stand about 75 yards. I plan to sit in it tonight and tomorrow.


Good idea! I got down and trimmed some branches just in case! I have seen two bucks since he started. They both were basket rack eights moving away from noise.


----------



## Outback Man

Dead...sat till 11and didn't see squat. Cruised about a five mike radius around the farm and didn't see anything to clue me in on what's going on. Unfortunately it doesn't look like the corn on my property or the bordering property is coming down any time soon.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Seen 3 walking into my stand this morning at 10:30. Got a late start. This wind is unreal.


----------



## Lmbhngr

hdrking2003 said:


> I hate to admit it but I think ol Charlie A. might have been right on the mark with his prediction for this years rut, I typically don't pay much attention to him. He called for a trickle style rut for the early going with a much later than usual peak breeding time. Mmmmmmmm, crow.


I've been following CA's theory...and paying close attention to breeding activity where I hunt since 2008...and he's dead on it.


----------



## jjv101

WhitetailWriter said:


> That happened to me yesterday and today. I took advantage of the noise and disruption today to move my stand about 75 yards. I plan to sit in it tonight and tomorrow.


Almost everything has been combined and starting to plow up here in NW ohio. But i took advantage of the high winds and wind direction to move my climber 30 yards, with deer 100 yards away.

With that said I will be selling my climber and buying some hang ons and some sticks.

So if anyone is interested in a good priced like new 2013 summit viper classic get ahold of me!


----------



## helix33

Lmbhngr said:


> I've been following CA's theory...and paying close attention to breeding activity where I hunt since 2008...and he's dead on it.


I agree he's been on since I started following it 7 or 8 years ago. I never mentioned it this year because in the past years when I fid guys always had a lot of negatives about his methods. I hope he's right this year if not it has been a total bust so far for me.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Johndeere3390

JSI KODIAK said:


> I'm outside of Russellville


Yeah I don't have a clue where that's at lol I'm bringing my cousin down and he's never hunted in the south before. Hope the big boys will be up and moving.


----------



## hdrking2003

Lots of corn coming down today around Mt Vernon. Saw 4 combines in action on my break this afternoon, 1000's of acres coming down this weekend.


----------



## Tim/OH

I got a 160+ and basket rack tending a doe in some real thick stuff about 60yds out

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Same buck I seen this morning....trying calling and no reaction...at least a 5×5 and his rack is perfectly symmetrical sheeeesh.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Tim/OH said:


> I got a 160+ and basket rack tending a doe in some real thick stuff about 60yds out
> 
> sent from my lone wolf


Awesome!!! What time u see them??


----------



## Tim/OH

The buck is now between my friend and I in the thicket.....our stands are about 70yds apart.

Hopefully one of us gets a crack at him.

My buddy climbed down because of the high winds but I ain't scared lol.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Lol. Choot him!!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

So he is now ground hunting and I'm treestand hunting lol.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I say tonight go buy him some Kotex!


----------



## Tim/OH

4 does just pass by heading towards the big buck....might see some chasing that will bring out....stay tuned guys

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## J Whittington

I hunted Lawrence Co, Chesapeake OHIO wed- fri. I had to return home due to work and other responsibilities

I saw no bucks in day light...I did see my bucket list buck wed night feeding in a field. my plan is to hopefully return in a few days.

My plan is to hunt dead in the bedding area that I think he is sleeping in. Hunt all day. His bedding area consist of thick briars and honey suckles. There is no acorn mast, so this type of hunting is new to me.

I gotta try something. I really want this buck...

The predicted chase peak isn't until the 17th this yr so maybe I have a chance.... Ive used can call and rattled...not 1 buck has responded to either....

any advice ?


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Awesome!!! What time u see them??


I seen the buck this morning around 9:30 and he is back again right now.



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Man you're lucky. Keep us posted. Good luck


----------



## Tim/OH

The deer are on there feet....get out in the woods.

Licking County



Tim


sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> I say tonight go buy him some Kotex!


Lmaoooo

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm In a huge thicket! Seen some monsters here early week!!! 

Patiently waiting


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I've hunted all day the past several days and have had similar experiences as many in that my deer sightings have been very low and haven't seen a single shooter (for me that's a 130+). When I have no success during what is definitely a hot time I start second guessing my tactics. I've been calling constantly, rattle, grunt etc but thinking I might just need to sit quiet and hope the estrous scent brings them within 80 yards or so then gently hit the grunt tube. IDK, frustrated but nervous about changing my strategy. I've rattled in multiple spikes but nothing of significance for two weeks. When you're someone who likes to call it's nearly impossible to stop yourself from calling when in the stand unless you leave the horns in the truck lol. 

What do you think is it time to just be quiet and see what happens in the woods? Tomorrow is another all day sit.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I like to be quiet. I have great luck. Get in the bedding area n sit all day!! I've seen multiple 140-150 class in last 5 days!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

U start rattling n spook the doe, ur pry screwing urself! Just my opinion


----------



## Tim/OH

The grave diggers are up to bat.....gotta love sweet november


Tm

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## bmjp

Super high winds in Clinton co. Rock n and rolling in the tree....I pray it calms down seeing deer just nothing close. Saw a 160+ yesterday had him at 50 yds and he broke right and hit the trail where a 10 came by hour earlier hot on a doe's heels. I heard that ten grunting and here he came went by me multiple times chasing her. Just never got close and when be did I tried stopping him and he wasn't having that!!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

I'm still here in the stand. Got down twice to trim and bathroom break. Haven't seen anymore since the combine got two up early on. I wouldn't hear them if they were under me! Lol


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

2X_LUNG said:


> U start rattling n spook the doe, ur pry screwing urself! Just my opinion


I have the feeling you might be right


----------



## ruttin2

Ya unless u see a buck by its self I would rattle every now and again and hit the grunt tube when u actually see him


----------



## Jshelton22

You fellas have some patience I've seen many post of ppl saying they have seen multiple 140 150 class bucks an jut let them walk wish I had that much self control if I see 140 class within range it's getting a rage flung at it from my quest g5 but congrats to you all who can just let them walk on by


----------



## Tim/OH

Big buck just chased the small one out the thicket lol.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> I like to be quiet. I have great luck. Get in the bedding area n sit all day!! I've seen multiple 140-150 class in last 5 days!


I need to be where you are at lol....what county?


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## hdrking2003

I may have effed up climbing the biggest strongest tree I could find to ride out this afternoon hunt, cause it also seems to be the one catching the most wind! Here we goooooo, Wwwhhooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003 said:


> I may have effed up climbing the biggest strongest tree I could find to ride out this afternoon hunt, cause it also seems to be the one catching the most wind! Here we goooooo, Wwwhhooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


Lol

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## buckeyejim

Hey JSI Kodiak where abouts ? I am just outside of Russellville also. Jim


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Highland/Adams line


----------



## newbietroller

Saw three bucks standing in a bean stubble field with one doe at 11:00 this morning. I think she's a Ho doe!!


----------



## Hammer79

First full day in the stand of our annual week long trek to Ohio. Have only saw 2 6pts so far. The wind can die down at anytime! Good luck boys.


----------



## ruttin2

Hammer79 said:


> First full day in the stand of our annual week long trek to Ohio. Have only saw 2 6pts so far. The wind can die down at anytime! Good luck boys.


Good luck all day today and tomorrow are suppose to be this windy haha


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Doe just flew by me. Shew


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Just doctored up two scrapes and ran a drag line to my stand. Now if the combine would shut down before dark I would be set!


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Highland/Adams line


Oh ok....


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## JSI KODIAK

buckeyejim said:


> Hey JSI Kodiak where abouts ? I am just outside of Russellville also. Jim


I'm between Russellville and Decatur off 125


----------



## ThunderEagle

Just started the tree rodeo. Considering going back to truck and get my blind chair. Probably won't.

If it would stop being constant, I wouldn't mind as much.

Oh well, bring it on.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Wind has slowed down some in my spot.


----------



## ruttin2

JSI KODIAK said:


> Wind has slowed down some in my spot.


It'll pick back up don't worrie lol


----------



## buckeyejim

Gotcha kodiak I am between Russellville and Arnheim. Good luck !


----------



## Offf2000

Just need to fill a doe tag and can't find one, figures. Yesterday was in fire and today it's a ghost town. Think they went on strike... Gailia co


----------



## JSI KODIAK

buckeyejim said:


> Gotcha kodiak I am between Russellville and Arnheim. Good luck !


I'm barely outside Russellville. I'm trying to place Arnheim?


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ruttin2 said:


> It'll pick back up don't worrie lol


Figures!!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Good luck Jim!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

crazylouie said:


> I've hunted all day the past several days and have had similar experiences as many in that my deer sightings have been very low and haven't seen a single shooter (for me that's a 130+). When I have no success during what is definitely a hot time I start second guessing my tactics. I've been calling constantly, rattle, grunt etc but thinking I might just need to sit quiet and hope the estrous scent brings them within 80 yards or so then gently hit the grunt tube. IDK, frustrated but nervous about changing my strategy. I've rattled in multiple spikes but nothing of significance for two weeks. When you're someone who likes to call it's nearly impossible to stop yourself from calling when in the stand unless you leave the horns in the truck lol.
> 
> What do you think is it time to just be quiet and see what happens in the woods? Tomorrow is another all day sit.


Personally I am not much for blind calling. I say keep yourself hidden and let Mother Nature do her thing. I typically call when I can see the deer and when it's the last resort. Stick with what you know.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Jshelton22 said:


> You fellas have some patience I've seen many post of ppl saying they have seen multiple 140 150 class bucks an jut let them walk wish I had that much self control if I see 140 class within range it's getting a rage flung at it from my quest g5 but congrats to you all who can just let them walk on by


People say a lot of things bud. A lot of BS flies around here so don't feel bad if you're not seeing and passing booners on a daily basis, haha.


----------



## Bjsaleen

Been in the stand since 1:30 have not seen a thing! This wind sucks!!!! Licking county


----------



## Hunter4Ever

*Big buck down Central OH*

My buddy killed this deer this morning a little east of Columbus. Was alone crossing a cut over bean field. A few soft grunts brought him in. Said his tongue was hanging out like he had been chasing but did not observe this. Said he has not seen much rutting activity last few days. I'm stuck at work :angry: but will be out tomorrow and some more the next couple weeks. Good luck to all!!


----------



## toporshop

Had an nice 8 run a doe by me at 8am seen a small 8 @10am. I've got a small 8 in front of me now @4:20pm . After checking my cams. We had a lot of daylight shooters on nov 2, 3, 4 cameras show its been dead since. Athens/meigs co


----------



## chaded

Saw what I think was a doe early this morning. Went to another property across the road and soon as I got in the stand the wind picked up and would not stop. I usually can deal with the swaying back and forth but it was just too crazy today. I got down and was going to take a quick look around the woods and head home and a doe came by me at 30 yards. She kept looking back and took off into a thick bedding area so I set up on the ground waiting for whatever was chasing her but never did see anything else the rest of the day. Wind would just not stop so I left.


----------



## ruttin2

Hunter4Ever said:


> My buddy killed this deer this morning a little east of Columbus. Was alone crossing a cut over bean field. A few soft grunts brought him in. Said his tongue was hanging out like he had been chasing but did not observe this. Said he has not seen much rutting activity last few days. I'm stuck at work :angry: but will be out tomorrow and some more the next couple weeks. Good luck to all!!


Lol I love when people sit behind the deer and fully extend there are to make the deer look like a giant it cracks me up but it is a nice deer


----------



## mandrroofing

The rut is over! Lol


----------



## Jshelton22

Lol I shot a decent buck I posted pic on previous page first buck with a bow an he will score roughly 140 I'll shoot a 140 allday long lol but I see you point [whitetail writer]


----------



## ruttin2

mandrroofing said:


> The rut is over! Lol


Mandroofing was a part of the champs of bloody blazers with me I was bowguy2 hahaha


----------



## ruttin2

And rut is just about to get good


----------



## grwill82

spent 40 plus this weel in tree in trumbull, few dinks, 5 doe.no sign of lookin for love yet.anyone else in trumbull have reports?


----------



## ruttin2

U will start seeing more action Tuesday high of 34 loving it


----------



## jace

ruttin2 said:


> Lol I love when people sit behind the deer and fully extend there are to make the deer look like a giant it cracks me up but it is a nice deer


and your a jealous fella, aintcha


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Hunter4Ever said:


> My buddy killed this deer this morning a little east of Columbus. Was alone crossing a cut over bean field. A few soft grunts brought him in. Said his tongue was hanging out like he had been chasing but did not observe this. Said he has not seen much rutting activity last few days. I'm stuck at work :angry: but will be out tomorrow and some more the next couple weeks. Good luck to all!!


Congrats to the hunter! Nice deer!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Yes!!! Super buck. Congrats to him


----------



## ruttin2

jace said:


> and your a jealous fella, aintcha


Considering I already killed my buck for the year and it scored 181 &3/8 nope not really to jealous lol??? The dude is leaning forward and has his arm fully extended he knows how to play the camera so nope not jealous ha!


----------



## jace

ruttin2 said:


> Considering I already killed my buck for the year and it scored 181 &3/8 nope not really to jealous lol??? The dude is leaning forward and has his arm fully extended he knows how to play the camera so nope not jealous ha!


congrats on your deer, but your jealous


----------



## chaded

Guys, lets please keep this thread on topic without the bickering back and forth unlike almost every other archerytalk thread anymore.


----------



## ruttin2

jace said:


> congrats on your deer, but your jealous


Lol why would I be jealous of a 140 inch deer lol ??  it is a nice deer but have let deer like that walk a few times this year although I have one that looks a lot like it on cam but he has a 6 inch drop time I wanted him bad! The buck I killed we had 0 pics of him on cam and showed up out of nowhere


----------



## ruttin2

chaded said:


> Guys, lets please keep this thread on topic without the bickering back and forth unlike almost every other archerytalk thread anymore.


Were really just kidding around no one is getting but hurt here just having fun is all


----------



## Hunter4Ever

jace said:


> and your a jealous fella, aintcha


Was thinking this too- Yea I would LOL right now if I was posing with that deer! Back to deer hunting talk!


----------



## ruttin2

Hunter4Ever said:


> Was thinking this too- Yea I would LOL right now if I was posing with that deer! Back to deer hunting talk!


Just saying we live in Ohio 140 inches is a great deer just not what I'd kill to each is his own but was just pointing out a FACT he is leaning towards the deer with his arm extended and makes it look a lot bigger than what it is like I said still a heck of a deer so don't get but hurt BC I said he is trying to make it look bigger than it really is BC its the truth lol


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Man it's dead here tonight


----------



## hdrking2003

2X_LUNG said:


> Man it's dead here tonight


Yup, me too. Complete opposite of last night.


----------



## helix33

2X_LUNG said:


> Man it's dead here tonight


Glad I'm reclining on my couch watching college football lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buckhunter16

Anyone hunting Allen co? Been dead for me.


----------



## mathews_rage

Think the bucks have found some does where I hunt because it has been quiet. Saw a good number of does today so I went ahead and got my only doe for the year. She was nice and fat, weighted 128 dressed. As I was getting her, a nice one buck came in at 10 and just starred us down for a few min. He wasn't sure if that doe was alive or what but I'm glad I had a arrow nocked if needed. Was able to take a few pics and he looked like a rutting fired up buck.


----------



## mathews_rage

I think it's hilarious that most people are online morning/evening. I can just see everyone on their phone in the stand lol. Some were wondering about calling, don't be afraid to grunt every half hour or so. Does are use to by now and bucks are very responsive at this time of the year. Estrous scents are hot now too.


----------



## foxcat

Fairfield county, saw a nice 130ish cruising a creek line through picked fields, about 2:15 this afternoon.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Got chased out of my stand by the combine! Got down and a doe was looking at me! I hope the by one wasn't behind her! What am I talking about you know he probably was! &#55357;&#56869;&#55357;&#56869;
Just sitting on a log now watching a creek dreaming of what could have been!!


----------



## Bucket133

Missed a 110 ish 8 point at 7yards around 530. Shot right over his back. Would of been my first buck. Oh we'll back out in the am to try again. Lorain county


----------



## LJOHNS

Way to windy today! Came home early. Only one more vacation day left - not sure if i should save it or use it Monday...


----------



## ruttin2

Bucket did u bend at the waist


----------



## wasp

I don't know what to think. Seen only a handful of does, all by themselves, while actually hunting this week. On the other hand, I am getting pics of several doe/fawn groups on some of my cameras all this week, with the does/fawns still together. Seen a few young bucks this week, mostly just slowly walking through the woods. Saw a 4 1/2+ last Saturday that I couldn't get a shot at, but mostly young bucks. Getting pics of mostly young bucks this week also, been a week or more since I got a pic of a mature buck. Saw some chasing on Monday of a single doe by a few different yearling bucks, but other than that, I haven't even seen a buck - of any age - following a doe.


----------



## mathews_rage

Saw a 130 8pt at 45 yards and two small 6pts. No shooters but not many does moving in the wind so that could be why. Back at it in the morning.


----------



## IClark

Saw 7 different bucks in 2 days. All checking for does in licking county ohio. Saw a 6 point chasing 2 does all over the place. the biggest bucks were 2 eight points one would go 110 the other around 125, but not any real bruisers.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Rut in high gear here in SW Ohio, rubs and scrapes popping up everywhere! Too bad I go back to a 60 hour work week starting Monday Missed a 145-150 inch 10 point thursday night at 5:20. God I'm sick!! To top it off, it was a 20 yard cake shot


----------



## kline4303

Deer moved at dark for me.. saw a huge bodied deer across the field and had a doe being pushed by another big bodied deer with a tiny rack right under my stand just grunting for all he was worth... Back at it again tomorrow. Good luck to all and stay SAFE!


----------



## emmac13

Had a 140" on my cam at 4am. Thats not gonna work. These bucks are liking the cover. Hunting treelines now with crops cut is getting hard. I have to move closer to the beds. Only seeing deer near dark.


----------



## ruttin2

emmac13 said:


> Had a 140" on my cam at 4am. Thats not gonna work. These bucks are liking the cover. Hunting treelines now with crops cut is getting hard. I have to move closer to the beds. Only seeing deer near dark.


Same here I'm seeing does show up at like 345 every night tho not sure what to think lol


----------



## lutzweiser

Saw zero in the a.m. and tonight. but driving home from my stand saw 15 to 20 deer in a cut hay field and 3 buck chasing them around. 1 buck was pretty big but other 2 were small. This was at 5:30pm in front of the Lake Tomahawk Marina.


----------



## Outback Man

Blanked today...hardly even saw squirrels which is really weird. Landowners wife said she saw what she thought was two does run across a cut beanfield mid day but that was opposite side of the property. I haven't seen a doe in a week. Back at it tomorrow. Warren County


----------



## pacsman

Got this guy at 750 this morning, he was freshening up scrapes.


----------



## ruttin2

pacsman said:


> Got this guy at 750 this morning, he was freshening up scrapes.
> View attachment 1802117


Good looking buck and even better looking PSE


----------



## helix33

pacsman said:


> Got this guy at 750 this morning, he was freshening up scrapes.
> View attachment 1802117


Nice buck, congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## chaded

Tuesday a high of 34 degrees with 40% chance of snow showers. Oh and only 10 mph wind instead of the tornado that constantly blew today. Guess who will be in the stand all day long?!


----------



## ruttin2

I guess me and u haha


----------



## Sasamafras

Yeah I was gunna take Monday off work but boss is flexible and Tuesdays cold snap looks like the perfect storm per se.


----------



## goldtip22

Hunted all day Friday. Saw 17 deer total....12 does and 5 bucks. Two of the bucks were chasin does but we're on the small side. Went out tonight and hunted over a cornfield that was picked yesterday. 1/2 hour before dark a 150+ buck walked out with a doe about 500 yards away. I grunted as loud as I could with the buck roar and he marched clear across the field. Stuck his head in the woods 60 yards down wind of me, gave off a half snort and trotted back. I either got winded or he knew something was up. He never pushed the doe. While they were feeding.


----------



## TH30060X

9 a.m. had a mature doe come walking by at 40yrds with a STUD 8 following her. had him @ 35yrds but one little twig stopped me from having a shot. She ended up going back where she came from and the buck was trying to cut her off. So close to a 145-150" 8pt. but no cigar. That's what bow hunting is all about! gonna pull a all day'r tomorrow regardless of this dang wind. seen/have pics on trail cam of 5 pope and youngs in the past 7 days. Wood co.


----------



## Tim/OH

In the stand and the wind is still kicking like yesterday.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Timinator

In stand too wind not bad. Adams CTY.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Wind is worse than last evening for me in Geauga. Hope it dies down a little.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Warren cty
Breezy off and on gusts
Last 3 of 4 yrs Sundays have been my lucky day. All mornings let's make it 
4 of 5!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Windy in highland cty. Nothing yet either


----------



## carbonturbo

Young 8pt just passed on a trot toward bedding area.


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher

Carroll County...

Saw first shooter of year while on stand. Decent 4-5 year old cruising through open pasture. Too bad he was 250yds away. Im good with my bow but not that good!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Lol. I woulda tried it. Hell!!


----------



## mathews_rage

Only seeing a few fawns a couple does, not much movement. I'm having a great morning though because I just shot my first coyote with a bow. And a beautiful blonde one at that!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Awesome!!!


----------



## bj99robinson

To quote myself from yesterday ....Wind Sucks !
However I did kill a big Fat doe last night










So hang on tight and hopefully this wind will die down.


----------



## z7master167

Had a horse of a deer come by right at first light i could tell he had a rack but couldnt see how big, probably the one ive been after


----------



## Outback Man

In blind on back end of cut beanfield that buts up to a standing cornfield which is upwind of me and just off the main bedding area with doe decoy out. Pretty sure I just had in behind the blind...the footsteps sounded like a 150" buck. . Outside of that it's been dead. Wind is blowing pretty good. Warren County


----------



## davycrockett

Dead so far this morning as was last night.Rode out the wind yesterday morning until 11 and took a break. Had a lot of activity all morning but nothing in range of any size. Can't get a doe or quality buck in range.


----------



## Hammer79

Wind is really bad in Washington county. Had a buck chase a doe by at first light but couldn't tell how big because of the brush and low light. Hopefully this wind calms down a little at least.


----------



## Liveblue23

Breezy in Adams.5 does so far.looked to be mature for most part.shooter in the corn field as I pulled out yesterday evening


----------



## hdrking2003

Man I hate it when a big bodied 150's beds down bout 50 yards away in the brush and then a doe walks thru and steals his attention..... Off he goes! Already had him come in and two small bucks under my stand. They seem t be movin this morning in SE Knox Co.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just watched a 44" max buck chase a doe. Comical!


----------



## shortstick28

Had about a 100" 8 come thru about 7:10. My daughter is with me today and jacked to see her first buck while hunting. Hope he comes back by and offers her a shot with the xbow.


----------



## Tim/OH

A couple of does passed through that's it.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## BowOgre

Windy here as well. Only Turkey so far.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Just had mr. 44" by me chasing. Again


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Nothing


----------



## BowOgre

Bumped a big 10 yesterday and he had a Doe all penned up.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I did have a finch land on me twice though which is a first. I bet his buddies were daring him to do it. Lol


----------



## BowtechHunter65

pacsman said:


> got this guy at 750 this morning, he was freshening up scrapes.
> View attachment 1802117


congrats!


----------



## Outback Man

Just had a 110"-120" trot up the opposite side of the field in on and into the standing corn. He either didn't see or didn't care about my decoy. First deer seen in two days though so I'll take it.


----------



## ruttin2

I am sitting here in the truck looking over the south part of the property and nothing has moved yet


----------



## ruttin2

I'm doing a 10am to dark sit


----------



## 2X_LUNG

ruttin2 said:


> I'm doing a 10am to dark sit


Take ur rodeo gear


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Take ur rodeo gear


x2 lol


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

I'll be out tomorrow mourning until mid afternoon, how do you guys think it will be? I'll be in Richland county, really wish I could hunt Monday though


----------



## page xt

I shot this 13 point buck using my PSE Supra Max. Columbiana County. 

#Lovetohunt


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Sorry- I wish I could hunt tuesday*


----------



## bj99robinson

Just had a 115 to 120" 8pt cruise by at 37 yards.


----------



## ruttin2

Its windy but as soon as that first doe comes in around me every buck in the county will spell her with this wind


----------



## killahog

Had 2 bucks chasing a doe all around me at 8:00 the doe had the hair on her rump all messed up looks like she has already been nailed. Morrow County .


----------



## hdrking2003

page xt said:


> View attachment 1802404
> 
> I shot this 13 point buck using my PSE Supra Max. Columbiana County.
> 
> #Lovetohunt


Holy brow tines!!!!


----------



## alpine5575

Man alive, this wind sucks !!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

page xt said:


> View attachment 1802404
> 
> I shot this 13 point buck using my PSE Supra Max. Columbiana County.
> 
> #Lovetohunt


Nice!


----------



## ThunderEagle

alpine5575 said:


> Man alive, this wind sucks !!


You are not kidding. I just picked it in. Nothing moving in the woods. When I got back to the truck, 4 guys pulled in to go squirrel hunting. Just as well I decided to leave.

I don't think they will see anything either.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## WildBill37

Just crawled out of stand .Gotta go to work then it's back in tree by noon hopefully. Seen good buck tending his lady in headlights of truck this morning turning in to where I hunt. Other than that no sightings. Wind ducked all morning wish it would lay down a little.


----------



## alpine5575

I'm about ready to head in. I saw one nice buck tending a doe this morning in stand overlooking cornfield. I tried everything, couldn't draw him away.


----------



## Greg Ohio

This forum is really cool wish i would have found it sooner. Buckhunter16 I am in Allen county as well and it has also been dead for me. I am not sure whats is going on this year . The last couple years it was pretty hard for me not to see deer. Last 4 times i have been out haven't even seen a tail and one of the times corn was coming down both fields. Kinda nice to see im not the only one struggling . Do you guys have any opinions on climbers?? I have the trees needed and was going to borrow a buddies to try and figure out what the heck is going on. I have never used one . Have always used regular stands.


----------



## benkharr

My last day in Ohio. 2 yr 9pt chasing a doe.


----------



## alpine5575

I was about to climb down and had a small buck cruise past. Got down and started back toward house and saw another buck cruising, he was a little bigger. I decided to hit another stand for another hour our two. You never know when it may happen.


----------



## Johndeere3390

Shout out to my cousin on nailing this bruiser in champagne county last night.


----------



## helix33

page xt said:


> View attachment 1802404
> 
> I shot this 13 point buck using my PSE Supra Max. Columbiana County.
> 
> #Lovetohunt


Sweet buck and sweet bow!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## helix33

Johndeere3390 said:


> View attachment 1802503
> 
> Shout out to my cousin on nailing this bruiser in champagne county last night.


What a brute!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Johndeere3390 said:


> View attachment 1802503
> 
> Shout out to my cousin on nailing this bruiser in champagne county last night.


Giant ! Congrats to him


----------



## pyrochoppers

Hunting jackson co next four days hope its good


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Sitting all day in Knox and haven't seen a deer. The only reason I am still holding tight is everything can change in an instant. It's not easy battling this wind when you're not seeing anything.


----------



## Tim/OH

Just seen a few does and that was it the rest of the morning.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## fryguy519

Shot this guy yesterday evening, he was with a doe but still came into the grunt. Ended up one-lunging him and jumped him after dark while tracking him. Backed out and found him this morning. It was a long nite, but it all worked out. This is huron county.


----------



## emmac13

Nice buck fryguy519. I loved hunting out that way in Florence Twp. on the river bottom. Glad you found him.


----------



## fryguy519

emmac13 said:


> Nice buck fryguy519. I loved hunting out that way in Florence Twp. on the river bottom. Glad you found him.


Thanks man.


----------



## mshumak3

fryguy519 said:


> View attachment 1802579
> 
> Shot this guy yesterday evening, he was with a doe but still came into the grunt. Ended up one-lunging him and jumped him after dark while tracking him. Backed out and found him this morning. It was a long nite, but it all worked out. This is huron county.


That is an awesome buck! Congrats


----------



## helix33

fryguy519 said:


> View attachment 1802579
> 
> Shot this guy yesterday evening, he was with a doe but still came into the grunt. Ended up one-lunging him and jumped him after dark while tracking him. Backed out and found him this morning. It was a long nite, but it all worked out. This is huron county.


Nive buck, congrats!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hdrking2003

Very active morning, and even got to see one of the big bucks from my trail cam pics during daylight, too bad he was more interested in a passing doe headed the opposite direction. Things died out so I got down to scout for a bit and found a TON of fresh scrapes/rubs. Even walked right up on a lil 6 cruising but I ducked down and he walked right on by. Hope to get lucky before dark.


----------



## Lostleader

Seen 8 deer yesterday in the wind. Today I didnt see squat. They just came in to finish the rest of the standing corn, so hopefully that will stir them up for this evenings hunt.


----------



## ThunderEagle

Had a doe and 2 little ones walk in on me from the opposite of the expected direction.

I would have taken momma, but when I got some cover abd went for my bow, made a little too much noise. They went back the direction they came.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## TrashCan

Didn't see one deer this morning which was unusual.This wind sucks!Cant hear anything and the deer don't seem to fond of it either


----------



## mikecs4life

4 all day sits in Gallia cty. First 2 were fun. Yesterday and today, not a sighting. If the wind wasnt howling, it was swirling.


----------



## PatG

That's good news. Thanks.


----------



## Doublellung

Sat four days in Southern Ohio on a 128 acre private farm. We have killed great bucks here in the past. Never saw a buck bigger than 100 inch 8 point. Many people we know in the area are reporting the same lack of activity. Came home and will probably head back Friday.


----------



## z7master167

Dad just msgd me said he just shot a 150+ 10 pt but hes know to exagerate hopefully pics soon


----------



## lutzweiser

7 days in the stand, averaged 8 hours a day, 4 different stands, 12 deer. 12 freaking deer, are you kidding me. Last year I was seeing that in one day. Well my vacation is over I go back to work for a week and then I get another week off. So I hope there still rutting around the 15th through the 24th because I am living in a tree that week.


----------



## helix33

lutzweiser said:


> 7 days in the stand, averaged 8 hours a day, 4 different stands, 12 deer. 12 freaking deer, are you kidding me. Last year I was seeing that in one day. Well my vacation is over I go back to work for a week and then I get another week off. So I hope there still rutting around the 15th through the 24th because I am living in a tree that week.


I bet you hit it perfect those dates.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruttin2

Tonight over looking the corn field that has been cut for about a month I seen 6 does and zero bucks all came into the field to feed not to sure what's going on


----------



## z7master167

He got him!!! I rough scored him at the house n came up with 152 4/8


----------



## draw29

*1st day in Ohio and bagged him.*

Went on my yearly archery hunt in Ohio.Arrived on Thursday afternoon and set some stands. Saw a buck on 1st set on Friday morning. Took a quick lunch break and back to stand at 1:30 and bagged this old boy at 3:30. I have been hunting Ohio now since 1972. Back in PA getting ready to hit my stand in morning now. That was my quickest kill ever. I found this funnel area years back and have taken 4 good bucks there now.


----------



## helix33

z7master167 said:


> He got him!!! I rough scored him at the house n came up with 152 4/8


Sweet, tell your dad congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## helix33

draw29 said:


> Went on my yearly archery hunt in Ohio.Arrived on Thursday afternoon and set some stands. Saw a buck on 1st set on Friday morning. Took a quick lunch break and back to stand at 1:30 and bagged this old boy at 3:30. I have been hunting Ohio now since 1972. Back in PA getting ready to hit my stand in morning now. That was my quickest kill ever. I found this funnel area years back and have taken 4 good bucks there now.


Nice buck, congrats.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cfred70

Sat this evening in fairfield county, 2 does came through around 445 and that was it....I'm running two cams right now on that farm and have very little daytime movement over the past week. Bucks are all still between 12am-2am on cam...hoping this cold front coming in tomorrow night gets it going


----------



## DaneHunter

Didnt see squat tonight. Farmer was cutting the corn, so thought they be out like crazy, but I guess not. Must still be hiding in the corn, he has about another 1000 acres to cut. Probably be a few weeks before its all down.


----------



## mathews_rage

Wow there has been some great bucks killed recently, congrats everyone. Z7master tell pops he got a good one, not exaggerating on that score lol. Well bucks were out chasing tonight, saw 2 bucks that have great potential. Should be a good week other than the full moon this next weekend.


----------



## kline4303

Saw this guy tonight about 1/2 hour before dark., He was just out for a walk and unfortunately I was in the wrong stand. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## GunnerNYS

lutzweiser said:


> 7 days in the stand, averaged 8 hours a day, 4 different stands, 12 deer. 12 freaking deer, are you kidding me. Last year I was seeing that in one day. Well my vacation is over I go back to work for a week and then I get another week off. So I hope there still rutting around the 15th through the 24th because I am living in a tree that week.


.
.
I think you are going to hit it perfectly for the big boys during that week...Good Luck


----------



## z7master167

I also shot a good one this eve but im not very confident in what happened, he was coming down the path to my stand and he got downwind of me, he was only 35yds but in a lot of brush, he turned and started trotting to my right, at about 40yds i kept "mmmaaaaahhh"ing to him and he finally stopped, i was already drew back . I had a clear shot just had to get by a twig and i hit the friggn twig and i heard a thud.
Kind of like hitting a old damp log, so i thought i missed, but when he runs off he kinda acts like he goes down in the front, well he gets about 100yds and stops for a few seconds and walks off. I got down and couldnt find my arrow so i walk the way he went and i found a several quarter size spots of blood so i immediately backed out. So wish me luck on finding him in the am


----------



## RICHFORESTCo

draw29 said:


> Went on my yearly archery hunt in Ohio.Arrived on Thursday afternoon and set some stands. Saw a buck on 1st set on Friday morning. Took a quick lunch break and back to stand at 1:30 and bagged this old boy at 3:30. I have been hunting Ohio now since 1972. Back in PA getting ready to hit my stand in morning now. That was my quickest kill ever. I found this funnel area years back and have taken 4 good bucks there now.



Great buck Gary! I spent a few days down there last week. Saw a shooter on the first evening and several small ones in 2.5 days of hunting. Guernsey county. Plan on heading back this Thursday for a few days


----------



## HANKFAN

My buddy killed this buck on the evening of 11/9 in Pike County. He was cruising looking for a doe and was called in with a Primos Can call.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Nice buck! I shot a big fat momma doe last night. Meat is on the table now! Rack only from here on out!

Just had 3 walk under me. Mom n 2 little ones!

So far the wind is calm


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Beautiful cool morning in Perry county. Farmers were out cutting corn yesterday and should finish up today.


----------



## wvridgerunner

Nothing but squirrels, crows, and a black cat that crossed my path here in Washington county. Hope the black cat isn't an omen for the outcome of todays hunt lol.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Anyone else noticing the bucks aren't using the scrapes anymore? 6 days ago they were tearing them up daily. Since they are all covered and untouched. Locked down?


----------



## BOWFLEX

The scrapes in my are haven't been touched in 5-6 days?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Same here in highland and Adams. Sucks!!!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

And the little bucks are all gay here. Just saw 2 together walking ass to nose. Great!


----------



## Tim/OH

I'm stuck at work today won't be able to get back out until wed morning...I feel like this week will be good on seeing more bucks on there feet because of the cold snap and also we are only into the second week of Nov.



Tim


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I agree Tim!


----------



## Tn10point

Well day three here on Tranquility wildlife area. And haven't seen a deer. Seen plenty of hunter though. Got to luv public land hunting


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Public can be good only at times. Good luck tho!!


----------



## wvridgerunner

2X_LUNG said:


> Anyone else noticing the bucks aren't using the scrapes anymore? 6 days ago they were tearing them up daily. Since they are all covered and untouched. Locked down?


I just found a new scrape and bunch of new rubs where I'm huntin... Made between Friday evening and yesterday morning?


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Good to hear! Wish itd pick up here


----------



## Duke_II

Gorgeous morning in Southern Highland County. Now where are all the bucks? Day 4 on stand and still haven't seen a mature deer. Little rut action in my neck of the woods,


----------



## 2X_LUNG

I'm in same boat. Last Monday n Tuesday here in highland I saw mature big boys nonstop. Nothing now!


----------



## mathews_rage

It's actually common to see the scrapes not used during the end of seeking and chasing. We are only a couple days from peak breeding. I wouldn't let it discourage you though because once that buck is done with a doe he will be out searching bedding areas for another one. Last night I saw a few does out feeding and I was thinking they must not be ready yet. Then a nice buck came out chasing a doe so the sign might not show. They are Def in rut mode do just hope to be lucky. Only a small buck out chasing does this morning.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Saw this lil guy walk by. Lookin


----------



## BOWFLEX

When using this tap talk app how do I post pictures


----------



## 2X_LUNG

On your reply screen there should be a like picture icon to tap


----------



## BOWFLEX

This is the buck my buddy shot last last week. We stopped tracking around 7:30 because we bumped him up. Went back next morning and found him but the yotes found him 1st.


----------



## AmishArcher

Hoping it breaks loose this week... I hunted all day thursday, friday, and saturday. We had 4-5 guys hunting every day. I don't think anyone saw anything older than a 2 year old. Hunting 3 different farms. 

Usually we at least see some big deer. 

I saw 21 bucks in 3 days. only 2 were 3 year olds


----------



## DamonZ8

Got my biggest buck yesterday. He was chasing a doe. It is definitely the "magic week" here in Ohio.


----------



## J Demuth

Been combining and hauling corn this morning. Seeing bucks running the fields around wakeman


----------



## Nichko

fryguy519 said:


> View attachment 1802579
> 
> Shot this guy yesterday evening, he was with a doe but still came into the grunt. Ended up one-lunging him and jumped him after dark while tracking him. Backed out and found him this morning. It was a long nite, but it all worked out. This is huron county.


Congrats man, those long nights suck, glad you got him!


----------



## IrregularPulse

Back to work after a pretty uneventful week off in the woods. Wishing I would have taken this week instead.


----------



## carbonturbo

Slow morning. Watched a young 8pt browse for food for 20 min. Not what I expected maybe they ran all night. Perfect conditions.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

It's no better yet


----------



## hdrking2003

2X_LUNG said:


> Anyone else noticing the bucks aren't using the scrapes anymore? 6 days ago they were tearing them up daily. Since they are all covered and untouched. Locked down?


I watched 2 lil bucks and one biggun make scrapes Thurs-Sun, and saw a few others freshened up in that time so don't give up on them yet.



IrregularPulse said:


> Back to work after a pretty uneventful week off in the woods. Wishing I would have taken this week instead.


Me too, especially after finally seeing one of my shooters during daylight yesterday morning. Back to work now and no woods for me until Friday morning.:sad:


----------



## cfred70

With the snow moving in tonight....I think I need to be in the stand tomorrow morning...


----------



## flyin2jz

Should be hunting tonight if u guys can before this front moves in. They should be moving good tonight.


----------



## ruttin2

The weirdest most non existing rut I have ever seen at the end of October I seen my vest action bucks bumping does all over the place now nothing haha sucks for the guys that have not killed a buck yet. Maybe the best is yet to come ???


----------



## ruttin2

I am seeing about 6 to 10 does a night and no bucks


----------



## IrregularPulse

hdrking2003 said:


> I watched 2 lil bucks and one biggun make scrapes Thurs-Sun, and saw a few others freshened up in that time so don't give up on them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too, especially after finally seeing one of my shooters during daylight yesterday morning. Back to work now and no woods for me until Friday morning.:sad:


I hope to get out at least once this weekend. Doubt it though. Think I might just put some stump licker on a stump outside my kitchen window to at least try and see what's around my property. I've only seen one spike all season there. Hell, maybe I could sneak out my side door, walk around the house and get a shot on them


----------



## chaded

cfred70 said:


> With the snow moving in tonight....I think I need to be in the stand tomorrow morning...


Yes be in the stand tomorrow.


----------



## cgs1967

Smoked this 9 point at 56 yards. I did 3 bleat calls and 5-6 tending grunts and him and another buck ran over the ridge. They both stood still and stared for 15 minutes. One of the bucks went down the saddle and this guy took a path that left me with a 56 yard shot. I do practice out to 80 yards but would never shoot at an animal that far. I was confident I could make the shot and did.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

cgs1967 said:


> View attachment 1803106
> Smoked this 9 point at 56 yards. I did 3 bleat calls and 5-6 tending grunts and him and another buck ran over the ridge. They both stood still and stared for 15 minutes. One of the bucks went down the saddle and this guy took a path that left me with a 56 yard shot. I do practice out to 80 yards but would never shoot at an animal that far. I was confident I could make the shot and did.


Congrats especially at 56 yards!! Are you shooting a crossbow at 80 yards?!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## 2X_LUNG

JSI KODIAK said:


> Congrats especially at 56 yards!! Are you shooting a crossbow at 80 yards?!!!!!!!! lol


Below da belt! Lol


----------



## danb2285

Saw 3 little guys last night. All alone and just out eating in a cut corn field. Also saw an elderly women who decided to take a stroll around The outside of the woods at 5 o clock...some ppl


----------



## ruttin2

JSI KODIAK said:


> Congrats especially at 56 yards!! Are you shooting a crossbow at 80 yards?!!!!!!!! lol


Looks like a bow tech to me


----------



## cgs1967

JSI KODIAK said:


> Congrats especially at 56 yards!! Are you shooting a crossbow at 80 yards?!!!!!!!! lol


LOL no my compound!


----------



## helix33

cgs1967 said:


> View attachment 1803106
> Smoked this 9 point at 56 yards. I did 3 bleat calls and 5-6 tending grunts and him and another buck ran over the ridge. They both stood still and stared for 15 minutes. One of the bucks went down the saddle and this guy took a path that left me with a 56 yard shot. I do practice out to 80 yards but would never shoot at an animal that far. I was confident I could make the shot and did.


Good Shot and nice Buck!


----------



## bulldogbish

Hunted all last week in Ross County ...Very slow until Thursday, then the bucks started following and moving around during the day. Friday, had a mature buck chasing a doe all over the place, they both looked exhausted. No shot, as he was on a mission. Wish I was there this week. Goodluck to all


----------



## JSI KODIAK

2X_LUNG said:


> Below da belt! Lol


lol I wasn't trying to. I was just amazed at shooting 80 yards. I cant even see my target at 80 yards!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

cgs1967 said:


> LOL no my compound!


That is awesome!!


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher

Slow day in Carroll County. Had 2 does come through at 7. Their tales were normal. Not hanging horizontal indicating they are coming in. Nothing since then. Haven't seen much chasing so far.


----------



## z7master167

Tracked blood for about 50 yds on the buck i shot yesterday eve, just tiny drops i dont know where i hit him at. I searched everyrhing there was and nothing, i fid however find a scrape by my stand that was not there yesterday eve, first scrape of the year ive found...


----------



## cfred70

Buddy just text me said for the first time all year he's got a 150+ up on its feet chasing does.....he was only going to sit until noon, but guess he's gonna sit it out all day (with no lunch).....funny how that one hot doe, not only gets the big boys up but changes our day too. Ha! This is fairfield county, and really the first word I've heard around me that there is good rutting activity....


----------



## stonefly71

I've sat all morning haven't seen squat yet.i switched from climber to blind.trying new spot over looking a few rubs.hope it picks up.


----------



## helix33

cfred70 said:


> Buddy just text me said for the first time all year he's got a 150+ up on its feet chasing does.....he was only going to sit until noon, but guess he's gonna sit it out all day (with no lunch).....funny how that one hot doe, not only gets the big boys up but changes our day too. Ha! This is fairfield county, and really the first word I've heard around me that there is good rutting activity....


Yep it can all change in a minute. If your sitting where a hot doe runs by hold on and enjoy the ride. It's a marathon, not a sprint and I'm confident the best is definitely yet to come. I think things are actually just starting and will run into gun season at this pace. With a trickle rut it's extremely hit and miss with the does coming into estrous at a trickle from late October into December.

According to Alsheimer’s Lunar Calendar, the peak of seeking and chasing behavior (in the North) should be from somewhere around November 14th through November 25th. Tending, AKA breeding, should peak somewhere around the 29th.


----------



## cfred70

RED or Yellow? the field is currently standing corn, and if you look in front of the red dot, there is a grassy area that wasn't planted do to it usually being a low spot which gives me about 40 yards of shooting area, the yellow dot is in the corner right on the trail out of the corn and into the woods, the type of stand they are on you before you know it.....


----------



## M.Magis

Yellow without a doubt, as long as you aren't using that strip of woods to get to your stand.


----------



## Hoffy24

You guys still going out tonight with the chance of showers and real windy? Looks like 15-20 mph here in morrow county


----------



## kev2004

Hunted all morning and only saw a spike right at first light.....I dont care what anyone says on here, rut is not here yet!! I sat over a thicket last night and had six mature does come up behind me. They were down wind and got birdy and wouldnt come any closer. However, I watched two of them get mounted by another doe in the group. We use to milk holsteins and this is a sure fire sign that the animal being jumped is coming into heat in the next few days. We always watched our heifers for this so we knew when to breed them. I've seen one buck chase one doe so far. Seems the does are still either grouped up with other does or still with yearlings in my neck of the woods (Huron County). Neighbor saw a stud buck this morning at 8:15, but he was with another buck and supposively not acting goofy at all. I think Wed and Thurs will be a good time to be 20' up!


----------



## pegasis0066

Year and a half buck chasing a doe last night - she quickly ditched him.


----------



## helix33

kev2004 said:


> Hunted all morning and only saw a spike right at first light.....I dont care what anyone says on here, rut is not here yet!! I sat over a thicket last night and had six mature does come up behind me. They were down wind and got birdy and wouldnt come any closer. However, I watched two of them get mounted by another doe in the group. We use to milk holsteins and this is a sure fire sign that the animal being jumped is coming into heat in the next few days. We always watched our heifers for this so we knew when to breed them. I've seen one buck chase one doe so far. Seems the does are still either grouped up with other does or still with yearlings in my neck of the woods (Huron County). Neighbor saw a stud buck this morning at 8:15, but he was with another buck and supposively not acting goofy at all. I think Wed and Thurs will be a good time to be 20' up!


See post #1604 above lol.


----------



## mn.moose

SO the rut is still not in my area for sure.... had a buck come across the field at 91 yards at 7:15am, I grunted to him he slowed and looked but never stopped and didn't care at all. Then I sat all stinking day and about 5 pm a smaller buck comes right in at me, only problem is he is coming down wind. I use sent blocker and sent lock jacket but I don't feel good about this. My hunting season is coming close to an end and I have very VERY little hunting land so I decide if he comes in I am going to take him. He makes it all the way across the field turns on the edge of the wood line and is working his way right to me. If he makes it to the shooting lane I have cut it will be 20 yard shot. I have doe pee in the middle shooting lane about 5-10 yards from the first cut. I decide since he is coming down wind I will take him as soon as he hits the first cut to my right so he will be quartered to me. He walk right to the cut, I draw back when he is right on the edge of the cut thinking two more steps and he will clear the tree and weeds he is behind. I know he didn't see or hear me, but he stops dead stop.... right before he is going to walk into the cut, pee right there in front of him. I see the tail wag, tail wag, I am starting to think it has to happen fast because I have been holding for about 2-3 mins at this point. Then he turns and like it is no big deal walks away. Never got the shot. 8 hours in the stand 3 does predawn 27 yards, 1 shooter at 7:15am, and then the smaller buck 5:00pm. No response to calls and not much interest in the pee. I have always thought the wind is important but I also believe that if it is the rut and you have a good pee out that a little sent will not matter. I know that people say that if you are not into that type of hunting, bow hunting isn't for you..... BUT DANG I really want to be able to post one of those dorky "first bow buck" threads!


----------



## sammusi

Hunted send hammondsville area had 7 bucks come in to rattling and grunting . Nothing big but the lil guys were moving full force . This weekend should be a good one .


----------



## Tony Fetters

Anyone seen any rut action around vinton county?


----------



## kev2004

Alot of truth to 1604 Helix...Ill be in the tree every morning this week then switching back to evenings next week...somethings gotta give sooner or later


----------



## BLan

kev2004 said:


> Hunted all morning and only saw a spike right at first light.....I dont care what anyone says on here, rut is not here yet!!



I have to say, I really thought it was on us, but after this weekend I think I have to agree with you. At least to say that the big mature deer aren't caring too much about what's going on now.


----------



## HarrisonHunt

We have been seeing a decent amount of activity here in Muskingum, seen a dozen doe Saturday, also 5 bucks all were chasing. Shot a 9 point Saturday he was alone. My brother seen a nice 8 last night alone. They are for sure moving around here.


----------



## PayneTrain

Alright guys, any help greatly appreciated from what you can see. In the upper left is a choke point next to an overpass that is a heavy crossing. The two marks to on the lower end, the one on the left is a ridgetop and the buck symbol is stand on a heavy pass where the ridge drops. The wind will be moving from the top to bottom of the screen tomorrow. Should I sit on that choke point all day or start on the pass and move to the choke point for the afternoon? Scrapes and rubs at both locations.


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

I like funnels myself


----------



## BOWFLEX

My brother works across the river at the Mountaineer Race track and said there was a nice 8pt that had a doe pinned down all day in side of this fence that boarders the property. Said he didn't move all day.


----------



## foxcat

No movement at all in Fairfield County this morning. Decided to still hunt a thicket at about 11:30, got impatient and kicked up three does that were bedded down.


----------



## mathews_rage

This cold front has hot got them moving, 2 bucks over 140 and one around 150. The biggest is locked down on a doe in an open field. She got spooked and ran into a woods, well since he has chased her over 500 yards in full sprint. The other two were nose to ground behind two does.


----------



## JLew14

I'm from Mississippi hunting in coshocton county. Seen a few this weekend but not much rutting activity at all. It's supposed to snow a couple inches tonight what are the deer going to do tomorrow after the snow?


----------



## pyrochoppers

Tony Fetters said:


> Anyone seen any rut action around vinton county?


Slow today saw six on sunday. Bucks are moving late afernoon in vinton furnace


----------



## ruttin2

JLew14 said:


> I'm from Mississippi hunting in coshocton county. Seen a few this weekend but not much rutting activity at all. It's supposed to snow a couple inches tonight what are the deer going to do tomorrow after the snow?


Ur guess is as good as ours hopefully blow things wide open but who knows


----------



## PayneTrain

It's really something how many groups from out of state we have coming to hunt Ohio. I live above a lodge that rents out this time of year and we've already had 2 groups from FLA, one from NJ and this weeks is from PA and ML. Will all this hunting pressure and multiple tags have a lasting affect on our deer population and monster bucks?


----------



## ruttin2

PayneTrain said:


> It's really something how many groups from out of state we have coming to hunt Ohio. I live above a lodge that rents out this time of year and we've already had 2 groups from FLA, one from NJ and this weeks is from PA and ML. Will all this hunting pressure and multiple tags have a lasting affect on our deer population and monster bucks?


No let's be honest that don't no how to hunt Ohio lol jk depends on how many big bucks there are around u


----------



## JLew14

ruttin2 said:


> Ur guess is as good as ours hopefully blow things wide open but who knows


Thanks we just don't have to deal with snow much in ms just wondering if they move much in snow


----------



## mathews_rage

They love snow especially in the evening heading to the food source. The big issue tomorrow is wind so I'm thinking they will be out feeding heavy tonight and will wait for the wind to die down some in evening. The wind says 14MPH for the morning but I'm thinking the gusts will be 22MPH, I agree with Outback about the wind, find a ground blind near a terrain that will block wind some.


----------



## DaneHunter

Havent seen a deer in two weeks and only have a little buck on my camera in the middle of the night. Who stole all my deer?


----------



## LJOHNS

Another very slow day. Got fed up around noon with the wind and got down to explore some. I found at least 15 or 20 fresh scrapes around bedding areas. All the action must be happening at night. Out of vacation and back to work tomorrow. There is always next year i guess!


----------



## wasp

In southeast Ohio I saw more deer this morning than I have been seeing, and finally saw a buck tending a doe. He wasn't chasing her, but he was guarding her real close, watched them for about an hour. Only a 2 year old 110" type buck, but it was still good to finally see some rutting activity. Also heard some bucks sparring before light.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Hunted most the day in Richland county, was a great mourning until about 11 o'clock. I saw a small 6, nice 8, and a 100" max 7 pointer, all I'm range. Then saw a couple nice bucks chasing a doe. They headed over towards my buddies stand, he shot but hit an inch to the right, hit the shoulder blade and it broke his rage and only went 3-4" in, no blood trail, we found the arrow, he will definitely live another day. All the bucks I saw were cruising with their snouts down. My friends brother took a nice 8 point near Lancaster today while it was chasing a doe. Wish I could be out tomorrow!


----------



## lutzweiser

7 doe at last light in a huge cut hay field eating the glover that is still in the field. Then on the drive home I see 3 doe eating in neighbors yard 45 yards from his pet wolf in his pen. Guess those deer aren't afraid of the wolf.


----------



## cwcamographics

Big Ole fat goose egg. Only saw like one squirrel. It was depressing.


----------



## ohiobucks

Spent another 5 hours looking for my buck today, going through some extreme long shot spots. I honestly think the buck I hit is still going. After spending 23+ hours looking, I'm throwing in the towel on him...


----------



## WhitetailWriter

ohiobucks said:


> Spent another 5 hours looking for my buck today, going through some extreme long shot spots. I honestly think the buck I hit is still going. After spending 23+ hours looking, I'm throwing in the towel on him...


Good therapy at least. You should get back out there and hunt knowing you did your best. I lost one seven years ago and I was certain it was dead somewhere. I was devastated. Then two weeks later in gun season a neighbor put a tag on him and had no idea the deer had been hit until he got to it. What I thought was a pass through a tad high turned out to be just a flesh pass through in the shoulder area.


----------



## stonefly71

After switching to blind this morn.I was sitting taking in the sites.When I have a does come busting through.I was thinking either yote or buck.Minute later here comes a smaller one busting through. So I did a few calls and such.I hear something off to my left in the woods.When I spot this guy who I thought was hunting tree rats. But low and behold he is carrying a bow.So I watch him.He then spots my blind looks at it and continues to walk right out in front of my setup.I'm thinking with the F.Then I look off to side and here comes a second guy with a X-bow.By that time i'm hopping out of my blind asking them with the F is up.They asked me if this piece of land was public or private land.I said it's public.they didn't know for sure.But decided to walk it out as they was trying to find them does they jumped and few by me at 90 mph.I guess thats there way of spot and stock.Well I told them thanks for walking through were I was hunting.I said If you see a blind or stand you turn around and walk the other way.So I told them I'd go hunt another area and they could look for there does.I plainlytold them where I was going to set up so they didn't come over to that area.Will 1 1/2 hour later I'm sitting in blind watching field,when I see something pop up over hill.I glass over there and sure as **** it's one of these cowboys coming my way.I told my self self if they come all the way down here after telling them area I was going to be in it was going to get ugly.Most people I know if you inform them of where your going to be sure as **** they would never come that way rest of the day.I don't know where they ended up going but I didn't see them again.FyI they was wearing camo coverhauls with greese and stuff on them and stunk to high heavens.Probably blew whole are out for rest of week. Joys of public land hunting.


----------



## emmac13

My cousin arrowed a nice 18"wide 9pt at noon today near Cadiz.


----------



## mandrroofing

emmac13 said:


> My cousin arrowed a nice 18"wide 9pt at noon today near Cadiz.


very nice!


----------



## emmac13

My correction. It is a 10pt. Caught the mistake looking at another pic.


----------



## helix33

emmac13 said:


> My cousin arrowed a nice 18"wide 9pt at noon today near Cadiz.


Nice buck!


----------



## TrashCan

Did not see 1 deer this evening!First time in 11 years I have not seen a deer at this farm.I can see probably 700 yards of woods/field edge in 2 directions against cut corn and did not see anything!Checked my cam and had 2 small buck pics and that's it in the last 4 days.


----------



## Tn10point

Its 4:30am . The wind is howling and its snowing like crazy. I want to hunt. But not sure if its worth trying this morning. Might go back to bed and spend most of the day scouting. What are you guys going to do ? I don't mind the snow. But wind gust of 25mph doesn't set well with me.


----------



## TrashCan

Tn10point said:


> Its 4:30am . The wind is howling and its snowing like crazy. I want to hunt. But not sure if its worth trying this morning. Might go back to bed and spend most of the day scouting. What are you guys going to do ? I don't mind the snow. But wind gust of 25mph doesn't set well with me.


where you at?Its fairly calm here..5-10 mph


----------



## Tn10point

I'm in Adams . Wind is at 13mph with gust of 25mph for most of the day.


----------



## TrashCan

hmmmm now I don't know if I wanna go either lol. The snow makes it tempting though


----------



## 544daniel

Fresh snow and lots of fresh deer tracks
No wind so far. Hope it gets rockin today
Get out and hunt.


----------



## mathews_rage

Only reason I'm out hunting now is because there's a ground blind ready to go by a doe bedding area. I hope it works out but the winds are a little stiff to see lots of action. I'll let you know how it's going but I did jump a doe with a young buck behind her on the way in. Only reason I knew he was young was because his grunt didn't have much of a low bass sound to it. Good luck guys we still got plenty of time so don't worry too much.


----------



## 544daniel

Atwood area this morning. It was hard to get out of bed this morning. Have not seen a shooter since last Friday. 
No wind right now. Lots of tracks in the fresh snow. Have new tracks right under my stand. Good luck to all who got out there today


----------



## 544daniel

*Ohio rut*

Atwood area this morning. It was hard to get out of bed this morning. Have not seen a shooter since last Friday. 
No wind right now. Lots of tracks in the fresh snow. Have new tracks right under my stand. Good luck to all who got out there today


----------



## PayneTrain

I have to admit, takin the easy way this morning in a lifted blind with the windows closed on the windy side. Nice and comfy now but will switch spots and be 20' up this afternoon. Wind isn't as bad as predicted though. Athens co


----------



## ohiobuck74

In the stand now in Logan co.
Wind is no worse than normal Ohio breeze...but ##### it's cold!!!!!


----------



## Duke_II

Beautiful Morning w pretty light wind in Southern Highland Cty. Maybe half an inch of snow


----------



## Timinator

I had two does at about 15' walk by me while in a ground blind last night with about 20 minutes shooting time left. No bucks chasing. Western Montgomery County. 

The big palmated buck I've been after for two years was shot one street above me a couple days ago. I'm in mourning. I'll go out again tonight.

It's 24 degrees at 7:30am steady 8-10 mph wind


----------



## Sasamafras

In a blind in doe bedding area, saw fresh tracks on the way but am sure I spooked some into standing corn as I had to fixed collapsed blind. No deer seen yet, Crawford county.


----------



## rookez490

In the stand in Jackson ohio!! Brrrrrrrrrrrr
So far one fawn who was bedded down 20 yds in front of me in a tree top... She waited till 1 hr to leave .. I know she watched me climb my tree lol. Wind died off a bunch compared to when I came in,.,


----------



## PayneTrain

Need advice quick! A wide 10 just b lined across my blind about 50-60 yds away, gave him a bleat and didn't even slow him down. With the snow on the ground should I pursue and stalk or just sit and be pleased with the sight?


----------



## ruttin2

Not even windy here in Wayne county


----------



## mathews_rage

PayneTrain said:


> Need advice quick! A wide 10 just b lined across my blind about 50-60 yds away, gave him a bleat and didn't even slow him down. With the snow on the ground should I pursue and stalk or just sit and be pleased with the sight?


Odds are very low unless you got snow camo lol, I would consider yourself lucky to witness such a sight. He may end up bringing a doe right back to you so good luck!


----------



## bgriff008

I'll be back in the stand again tomorrow for 5 days in a row of hunting. Originally I was going to just take Thur & Fri off, but after all the activity from last weekend, I took Wednesday off. I dont mine missing Mon and Tues I had some work to get done before I head to Lincoln, NE for work next week. I was gonna try to hunt in Lincoln, but my contact is not available to hunt. I always see big buck out there.


----------



## BushTailButcher

I am also stuck at work, sorry to say. But just wondering how things are going in other places. I was out all weekend, seen some movement, but I seen more new scrapes, and rubs this past weekend than I have seen all year. It's like the boys in my area are just starting to really get into it. There are places on my ridge where they always make scrapes, and just put them there this past weekend. I think with this colder weather, they will really be going good this coming weekend. I hope, I am taking the next two days off, and all weekend, hope something happens.


----------



## mathews_rage

I just saw a giant 10 at around 120 yards. I was thinking about getting stuff ready to head on out and he appeared out of no where in a gully. He's got snow over his back, working a licking branch


----------



## TrashCan

Sasamafras said:


> In a blind in doe bedding area, saw fresh tracks on the way but am sure I spooked some into standing corn as I had to fixed collapsed blind. No deer seen yet, Crawford county.



where at in Crawford?Im hunting off Knauss road


----------



## TrashCan

Seen 14 deer within one hour.4 bucks chasing doe's all over a cut bean field.One decent buck but wouldn't come close enough.They weren't just tending the doe's they were full blown running after them.Tracks everywhere in the snow.Also kicked up 3 doe's on my way in.

Would definitely hunt all day if I didn't have stuff to do today.


----------



## mathews_rage

I tried to grunt and bleat but nothing working on him, he found his doe he was looking for and is chasing her all through the woods.


----------



## PayneTrain

Had a young but wide little 4 come and go and now 2 doe and a yearling walked 10 yds in front of my blind just to pee and lick the snow off the branches.stayin put for the rest of the day :wink:


----------



## PayneTrain

Lol good morning sights for both of us. Woulda been nice to be a bit closer!


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea no kidding, I haven't seen a thing for an hour so I wasn't sure what was going on. If I chose the other stand he would of been about 70 out but it's on the top of a hill with wind blowing right on me and back into the woods. That's why I stayed low and hoping for them to get out of the wind. I doubt I could even stand up in a stand how cold it is and with buck fever lol


----------



## fmf979

Saw a doe with a fawn this morning.


----------



## mathews_rage

Well I'm about sick,the doe that big 10 was after walked right under my other stand. Well you can probably guess, he followed right behind her on a slow walk. Since he was under it though I know I would had no shooting lanes to pull off the shot if he didn't wind me.


----------



## cgs1967

ruttin2 said:


> Looks like a bow tech to me


You are correct, it is a Bowtech Insanity CPXL.


----------



## AJH1027

I will admit a 4:30 this morning I had to force myself to get out and i have been seeing tons of bucks on our place since sat. but for once the weather actually faired better than expected. No sightings yet but can't see very far with all the snow on the saplings , then again didn't see a buck till noon yesterday which followed with 8 more buck sightings by dark and a close call with a nice ten

Athens county


----------



## AJH1027

I will admit a 4:30 this morning I had to force myself to get out and i have been seeing tons of bucks on our place since sat. but for once the weather actually faired better than expected. No sightings yet but can't see very far with all the snow on the saplings , then again didn't see a buck till noon yesterday which followed with 8 more buck sightings by dark and a close call with a nice ten

Athens county


----------



## citybillyhunter

Was out in the eve yesterday with expectations of movement due to the cold front.Seen absolutely nothing.Fighting the elements of weather this AM with wishful thinking and freezing my *** off.Another goose egg.Hunting morrow county.Has been the roughest and most odd year of activity by far.As we all know things can change in an instant.


----------



## kev2004

sat for two and half hours this morning..saw five small bucks and three does...Two of the bucks came in to my grunt calls...walked right in to my tinks scent and it scared them both. They had the "i found what i'm looking for but dont know what to do now look" and both walked off. On a side note, found out that at around 7:30 this morning there was a nice 8 pt buck that walked between my parents garage and house (fifty yards from where all my hunting gear is). GO FIGURE!!


----------



## mathews_rage

Well to add insult to injury, after the big 10 walked out, there was another buck about 140 that was behind him and the doe. Well he walked right on the trail I was setup on to only 5 yards. Pretty cool young buck with 4 brow tines. I wasn't even going to think about drawing back on him since the big guy had about 30" on him. I was able to snap some pics off my phone. If only that doe decided to come down that trail. It's been like this all season with that big 10, always 2 steps ahead of me. I was close to just arrow that young one and call it a season but I don't wanna give up. Did I mention how much I love bowhunting lol.


----------



## Nichko

Looked out my window this AM and saw 4 does running and one buck chasing. The snow sure hasn't slowed them down!


----------



## WhitetailWriter

I admit that when I let the dogs out this morning around 4:00 a.m. and saw the wind whipping and chunks of snow falling off of the trees I decided not to head out this morning. It would be different if I had been seeing a lot of action, but I don't think this weather is going to help until the wind dies down. Maybe this evening, but tomorrow could be marvelous. I respect those of you who are braving the elements right now. I'll be interested to hear what you're seeing.


----------



## Tim/OH

Wind or not if I wasn't stuck at work right now, I would be in the stand.

Hunted sat and sun with wind gust up to 30mph and seen deer on there feet...I will be in the stand for sure tomorrow morning.



Tim


----------



## Hoffy24

I'm hunting 3 new spots this year, would it be wise for me to go out nowand look at the tracks to find out their main routes? I just threw my stands up early season.


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Well I'm about sick,the doe that big 10 was after walked right under my other stand. Well you can probably guess, he followed right behind her on a slow walk. Since he was under it though I know I would had no shooting lanes to pull off the shot if he didn't wind me.


That seems to happen to me almost every year. I have 2 stands directly across from one another. I can see the opposite stand while sitting in the other stand. The stands are about 200 yds apart on opposite sides of a crp field and I've watched deer walk by my other stand on many occassions over the years. Makes you fell like screaming, but I guess that's why they call it hunting.


----------



## OHhunterIO

helix33 said:


> That seems to happen to me almost every year. I have 2 stands directly across from one anothe. I can see the opposite stand while sitting in the other stand. The stands are about 200 yds apart on opposite sides of a crp field and I've watched deer walk by my other stand on many occassions over the years. Makes you fell like screaming, but I guess that's why they call it hunting.


 Happened to me on Friday. Sat in my stand and watched a 150" walk right in front of my blind. Still sick about it.


----------



## mathews_rage

helix33 said:


> That seems to happen to me almost every year. I have 2 stands directly across from one another. I can see the opposite stand while sitting in the other stand. The stands are about 200 yds apart on opposite sides of a crp field and I've watched deer walk by my other stand on many occassions over the years. Makes you fell like screaming, but I guess that's why they call it hunting.


x2, you hit it exactly. The guy has done it to me twice already this year. The last time he did it to me was back in October but he was was just out signposting without does and came into about 80. Both times he didn't like the calls but would just go walk to a scrape or branch and tear it up. I have figured that he always goes near my stand with the only wind in his favor. I'm just debating on sneaking into the stand before he comes back in the afternoon or waiting until I get the chance when I can slip in with the conditions in my favor.


----------



## Bones444

Braved the weather this morning. The weather was actually better than expected once one stand. Nothing but small bucks on the hoof. No rut activity at all???


----------



## Rottylover

Had a nice 8 run across field in a hurry. Went down treelike that separates corn fields. That was where I was gonna set up this morning! He would have came right to me. It's about as close I can get to the bedding area without messing things up. I guess that's hunting. Saw a young doe running way across corn field a few minutes later. They are moving in this wind.


----------



## billhalljr

last night, not a deer; took today off hoping this might kick them off, 1 doe and a resident 3pt; Drove 3 counties checking cameras and never saw a single deer from the truck


----------



## big B ohio

First sign of rut here today 11 does 9 bucks and lots of insanity. Brutal chasing but nothing over 150" yet. Jackson County


----------



## BROX

I passed this guy up on fri even though its the first decent buck that I've seen this season just couldn't bring myself to shoot it.Can't shoot the big ones if we shoot the little ones right!


----------



## Nichko

BROX said:


> I passed this guy up on fri even though its the first decent buck that I've seen this season just couldn't bring myself to shoot it.Can't shoot the big ones if we shoot the little ones right!


Good looking deer.


----------



## tinbeater

BROX said:


> I passed this guy up on fri even though its the first decent buck that I've seen this season just couldn't bring myself to shoot it.Can't shoot the big ones if we shoot the little ones right!


He will be a nice one in a couple of years.
Been seeing a lot of deer that size around here this year.


----------



## helix33

BROX said:


> I passed this guy up on fri even though its the first decent buck that I've seen this season just couldn't bring myself to shoot it.Can't shoot the big ones if we shoot the little ones right!


You did the right thing, let them grow.


----------



## rookez490

MAN that would have been tough..
My trigger finger is itchy/ It has been awhile
Nice looking deer. I am sure it still got your heart pounding... Gotta love bowhunting..


----------



## BROX

rookez490 said:


> MAN that would have been tough..
> My trigger finger is itchy/ It has been awhile
> Nice looking deer. I am sure it still got your heart pounding... Gotta love bowhunting..


Awesome encounter trust me it was itchin


----------



## PayneTrain

This guy was on the move this morning and wouldn't even slow down for a bleat. All day sit hoping to see him or another decent buck tonight. Thinking maybe I should've shot 1/3 doe at 10yds today just to put some more meat in the freezer. Hope it works out.


----------



## PayneTrain

I know the pic is crap but that's the best I can do with my phone in a shaking hand. Brrrrr


----------



## foxcat

Sat this morning until 12:30, northern Fairfield County. 
Saw no deer.
Took the opportunity to look for tracks in the snow after I hunted- 3 sets of coyote tracks and 3 sets of deer tracks. 
Saw plenty of little guys cruising and does moving around last week, this week, nothing. Thinking the big boys might be locked down on the few does that came in to estrous.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mathews_rage said:


> Well to add insult to injury, after the big 10 walked out, there was another buck about 140 that was behind him and the doe. Well he walked right on the trail I was setup on to only 5 yards. Pretty cool young buck with 4 brow tines. I wasn't even going to think about drawing back on him since the big guy had about 30" on him. I was able to snap some pics off my phone. If only that doe decided to come down that trail. It's been like this all season with that big 10, always 2 steps ahead of me. I was close to just arrow that young one and call it a season but I don't wanna give up. Did I mention how much I love bowhunting lol.


Nice deer! Those 140's are hard to pass on when you get tired of sitting out there!


----------



## irishhacker

JSI KODIAK said:


> Nice deer! Those 140's are hard to pass on when you get tired of sitting out there!


120s are hard to pass too... like the one he posted


----------



## jamesbalog

had 4 doe come by together as I was walking to my stand.at 330. I missed the big doe, shot over her back. Misjudged yardage. 

I was only 50 yards from my stand. No bucks have come thru the trail the 4 does were on

4 does together and no bucks... This years rut is confusing me


----------



## LJOHNS

Waiting until mid second week next year for vacation time! I never seem to hit it right.


----------



## Big E TN

. They are right, get in the woods!!! Shot this guy Monday at 11:20 courting his girl.


----------



## mathews_rage

Very cool buck man, lots of character. Congrats and I agree this is the time to be in the woods for the prime time.


----------



## z7hunter11

5 straight days in highland county. Saw 19 deer total 11 being bucks. None over 100 inches. Chased like crazy on saturday the windiest of them all. Pretty quiet the other 4 days. Not really sure what to think about the rut this year. Goodluck tommorow everyone!


----------



## dstubb

I am so frustrated with the property i hunt this year. The property owner has given permission to seven hunters and to top it off the neighbors are trespassing and stealing gear. The deer are all nocturnal and it's hopeless at this point. If anyone in the northern cincinnati area needs a hunting buddy let me know


----------



## Lorijamie23

Frustrating! At this point I would love just to see the dinks I saw last week. Went from a dozen deer minimum to basically squat over last 4 days. Haven't laid eyes on any of the 3 shooters on cam, nor has the big 8 ever showed on cam during shooting hrs.


----------



## dspell20

Small bucks bumping does in carrol county. Nothing big yet. This weekend should be hot! I was freezing sat noon- dark. Move ant happened in the last hour


----------



## fmf979

Saw a doe with a fawn this morning Saturday I saw 3 bucks over 120 misjudged yardage on a money shot on a 140. Been dead since probably will get a chance to hunt Saturday and then not till the next Friday the 22nd. I hope the Rut didn't start and end last Saturday.


----------



## l8_apexer

So frustrating. Can't find the deer. Think the corn down the road that us still standing is screwing things up. Thought today would be awesome. What a bust. All day sit- one 2 1/2 yr old 8pt, a spike, and two does. 

What the heck is up with the rut? What rut???


----------



## shortstick28

Sat from 1:00 till dark today seen 1 dink buck and a yote and he was too far. A buddy of mine drove by a new property I have permission for and seen two good bucks not too far from ther chasing a doe. Taking half day vac tomorrow and will be hunting that prop. I've seen 3 different bucks there durning the day in the last two weeks there. Hope one slips up tomorrow.


----------



## shortstick28

Big E TN said:


> . They are right, get in the woods!!! Shot this guy Monday at 11:20 courting his girl.


Congrats. Awesome buck !!


----------



## tinbeater

Didn't see a deer this evening. That's the first for me this year and I have been out a bunch.


----------



## ohioshooter68

Sat this evening and only saw 3 fawns in Knox...


----------



## flyin2jz

I don't get this year at all. I saw a couple bucks chasing a doe a little about 5 days ago. Not chasing hard. I've hunted every morning an evening and I'm seeing tons of deer. Problem is I'm seeing does that still have the fawns with them every single day. I just don't get it. I have pics of bucks with perfectly clean tarsals I mean spotless. There is no way the rut is happening yet south I Dayton. These bucks would have swollen necks and nastly tarsals. Anyone else seeing this kind of stuff.


----------



## helix33

Big E TN said:


> . They are right, get in the woods!!! Shot this guy Monday at 11:20 courting his girl.


Congrats, nice buck.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## helix33

flyin2jz said:


> I don't get this year at all. I saw a couple bucks chasing a doe a little about 5 days ago. Not chasing hard. I've hunted every morning an evening and I'm seeing tons of deer. Problem is I'm seeing does that still have the fawns with them every single day. I just don't get it. I have pics of bucks with perfectly clean tarsals I mean spotless. There is no way the rut is happening yet south I Dayton. These bucks would have swollen necks and nastly tarsals. Anyone else seeing this kind of stuff.


Read the whole thread and you'll read a bunch of posts just like yours. You'll also read where guys are in an area where there happens to be a hot doe or two and it's on. These are classic characteristics of a trickle rut and that my friend is what we have. All you can do is hunt when you can and hope a hot doe comes by you. More and a greater number of does will be coming in over the next two weeks so get out there. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CattleGuy

I hunted all last week (had it off from work), some days were crazy with deer running everywhere in woods being chased and bumped by bucks - saw 1-2 shooter bucks and about 7-8 small bucks last week. Some days however were slow and nothing. The week prior- Halloween week, I hunted 3 of those days - slow but saw some movement. I think the rut is in effect, but weather playing a factor and trickle rut also. Best of luck to everyone! NE OHIO


----------



## WEEGEE

sat from 2pm til dark and gave a little 4 pt a free pass......he walked within 15" or so from my atv and just stopped for a second and walk right on by.....hunted logan co tonight will be in hardin in am.....hancock in pm
something has to happen......slowest i've ever seen in my career .......


----------



## Rottylover

Had an all day sit in Greene County. Saw big doe and yearling early and then a buck came across the cornfield in a hurry to check out the thick bedding area. Then nothing and a lot of cold wind. Then the sun goes down and all hell breaks loose! Big doe and yearing are back,ranged at 148- not good. Then I look way out over cornfield where the earlier buck comes from and there are two bucks. Then I see third buck and he is huge and starts chasing hard and fast on one ofnthe bucks. He then started working his scrapes. I didn't need to harvest something today to have a good time. Just seeing everything today and seeing that big buck working those scrapes all in low light and binos fogging up was good enough. Maybe next time.


----------



## ssrhythm

I hunted Washington Co. from Oct 29-Nov 10. I passed a pile of little bucks, a couple of 120" bucks and a 125-130" 9pt that I immediately regretted. Friday pm I heard my first serious buck chasing doe. Saturday pm had 120"8 pt dog a doe hard thru my woodlot a couple of times. Shot a couple of lone does and missed an old wide 5 pt that was needing to go at last light on Sat. by hitting tree limb I could not see at last light. I was week early. It was fixing to bust loose in Washington Co when I left. Hope y'all get into them good this week.


----------



## Tn10point

Back on Tranquility today. The weather is perfect. 21degrees and no wind. Maybe my luck will change today. Because so far I haven't seen a deer this week.


----------



## AJH1027

Heard a chase going on before daylight seen 5 doe so far, mom and two little ones , a lone yearling, a lone mature doe (tail straight out hole time) hope something gives
Athens county


----------



## cfred70

Hunted yesterday evening and saw nothing, driving to work today I had a doe run across in front of me and looked to the other side and saw a little 115"ish buck chasing her. 

This rut has me confused, on trail cam all my movement is still at night, and I have tons of pictures of does alone or with other does, and then randomly I'll have a buck with a doe. Seems like as the does come in they get locked down immediately. I've hunted hard the past week and seemed pretty slow, movement right at first light or last light. Read about the "trickle" rut and I'm wondering if this is true.....I haven't seen any bucks out cruising, when they come through they are just feeding like its september.


----------



## Cannonball08

Young 10 point came in grunting and made a scrape last sat. morning nov. 9th. Let him walk looking for his daddy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBR6EKNswBo


----------



## carbonturbo

Summing up my week: average seeing 5 deer a sit. Saw a total if 7-8 bucks all 1 1/2 except for maybe one 2 1/2. None had nose to the ground. All just wandering or browsing. One rubbed a sapling at dark. No chasing, no grunting, no old deer. Even doe sightings were low. this morn is prime example...19 deg and no wind...0 deer. My guess is rut isn't here yet which is weird. Big bucks locked down with earliest does. Disappointing but that's hunting. Good luck!


----------



## chaded

Sat all day yesterday and FINALLY saw some sort rut activity. Saw a doe by herself first thing in the morning and then saw a spike around 2 p.m. and he was following a trail thru the snow that i saw. Then I didn't see anything til the last hour of light. Had a 8 pointer step out of the thicket and had his nose on the ground but I realized that he was just going to town on acorns. I hit the grunt call and he looked up but wasn't really interested in that. I then saw a few deer coming in and they all seemed to disappear so I hit the bleat can a couple times. Right after that I had the does come to it. Lol. They went out into the corn and then went back into the woods. I had a 6 pointer come down the woodline/corn to my stand and he had his nose on the ground the entire time. He was smelling where I came in and then came and smelled/licked the tree I was sitting in for a little while keeping me hostage. He then walked out in front of me grunting a little bit and the does came over near my tree too. He sort of "bluff charged" them but then just walked around them smelling the ground. They went into the thicket and he just wandered around the woods. Those does were not hot or both of those bucks one of been on them. Just going to hang tight in this spot since the does bed in that thicket and it seems the bucks are coming in close waiting as well. I must say though I have never seen this kind of early rut behavior going on at this time in November.


----------



## Darkvador

I have been bowhunting for 33 years. I have bowhunted Ohio for 20. I wish I could remember if there were this many trickle ruts in the 90's. I have been hunting since November 1st and it hasn't been that great. Biologists are giving their reasons for the trickle rut but I think they always existed. Only in the last decade has bow hunting, rut hunting and shooting monster bucks become mainstream. There was no focus on any of this stuff in the 80's and most of the 90's. Most of the talking heads on the outdoor channel were still shooting spikes or not old enough to hunt. I have always said, until you can ask a deer in your woods, all you can do is guess.


----------



## cfdjay

Mother Nature is a fickle *****. She has her reasons but far be it for us to know them.


----------



## ruttin2

Rut this year just flat out sucks hardest rut Ic ever hunted I haven't seen any chasing since late November lol


----------



## hdrking2003

ruttin2 said:


> Rut this year just flat out sucks hardest rut Ic ever hunted I haven't seen any chasing since late November lol


Last year was waaaaaaay worse for me. I already have many more sightings and encounters, of deer in general, than all of last season. This year is still a toughy though.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Starting to get my hit list bucks back on camera. .. Now just to get him in the daylight! !!


----------



## bgriff008

Wednesday Nov. 13 morning hunt was dead. Didnt see a thing. Must be the cold weather keeping the deer hunkered down.


----------



## hdrking2003

BOWFLEX said:


> Starting to get my hit list bucks back on camera. .. Now just to get him in the daylight! !!


Ol Droopy Ear himself, lol. That's a dandy buck, I hope you get him!


----------



## Nichko

bgriff008 said:


> Wednesday Nov. 13 morning hunt was dead. Didnt see a thing. Must be the cold weather keeping the deer hunkered down.


I saw a shooter on my way to work running a doe in a cut bean field and a herd being chased yesterday at first light, don't seem like the cold has effected them my way.


----------



## ruttin2

I seen about 10 does a night and 0 bucks since October 29th


----------



## mathews_rage

Rut is in full swing. Sorry for this bad news but its lockdown right now, I saw over 6 bucks this morning and the young ones were chasing and grunting. Big boys are lockdowned with their does. I saw three bucks over 3.5 that were all locked down with does. The biggest was laying out with a doe in a cut corn field all morning after 10. Just have to wait for them to go searching for their next but the woods might seem dead for a little bit.


----------



## BROX

Hunted last night in Clermont county and didn't see a thing thats the way it has been on this property for more then a few weeks now.Going back at it tonight in Brown


----------



## chaded

mathews_rage said:


> Rut is in full swing. Sorry for this bad news but its lockdown right now, I saw over 6 bucks this morning and the young ones were chasing and grunting. Big boys are lockdowned with their does. I saw three bucks over 3.5 that were all locked down with does. The biggest was laying out with a doe in a cut corn field all morning after 10. Just have to wait for them to go searching for their next but the woods might seem dead for a little bit.


Maybe in your area but certainly not in mine. Last night I saw 3 bucks and 3 does and neither of the bucks were "locked down" or even chasing them really. It was very clear those does were not even hot yet. The one buck I saw by himself in midday and was searching and I saw another doe in the morning by herself. Kicked up three different deer walking in and two of them I know were does and were by themselves. That is what is great about this thread is that we can see what is going on all over Ohio but I can't apply my situation on my property to other areas of the state.


----------



## bgriff008

Im hoping for a more active evening, since I didnt see anything this morning. Ive had more sightings in the evening than in the morning, so Im not too concerned.


----------



## BOWFLEX

I'm thinking these 2 deer may be father and son?


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Saw a report on how the ohio rut is going to be later this year, possibly the peak around youth gun weekend. What do you guys think? I was out most of Monday and saw a lot of rut activity.


----------



## danb2285

All Ive been seeing are little bucks out by themselves just eating. The only rut activity Ive seen was a 160 ish 10 checking does last Thursday evening. He'd run them for a second and move on...doesn't seem like the ruts here yet.. I know one thing that is here for sure though... Wind!! My phone says 11 mph seems more like 20


----------



## onlyaspike

I hunted every day last week through this past weekend....I didnt see crap for mature bucks. I saw a couple 2.5yr olds cruising....but NO chasin' or mature buck movement in my area. I had to go back to work, but Ill be out again this weekend coming.


----------



## bgriff008

Well the last weekend the 9th and 10th bucks were chasing does all over and bucks were moving. I worked Mon and Tues and hunted today 13th and saw nothing, morning or evening. I will be in the woods the next 4 days so we'll see. I also notice the moon is almost full. I wonder if that has any affect here in the next couple days. Also, the doe population in my area seems pretty slim. I havent seen but 2 does and that was for 15 seconds as they were being chased across the field.


----------



## medicsnoke

It was on tonight....I saw multiple young bucks chasing and grunting but no big boys...I would say if it aint lock down...its damn close


----------



## jamesbalog

Had a big doe come thru with her 2 fawns at 520 today. No sign of the rut in my woods yet

:screwy:


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Rut is in full swing. Sorry for this bad news but its lockdown right now, I saw over 6 bucks this morning and the young ones were chasing and grunting. Big boys are lockdowned with their does. I saw three bucks over 3.5 that were all locked down with does. The biggest was laying out with a doe in a cut corn field all morning after 10. Just have to wait for them to go searching for their next but the woods might seem dead for a little bit.


Still trickle. Just because some are locked down means nothing. That's exactly how a trickle rut happens, slow and sporadic. The majority of the does haven't come in yet IMHO. I'm in the insurance business and I haven't had a single deer claim yet. I've also only seen 1 road kill on 23 between Chillicothe and Circleville. When things are hot the highway usually has multiple road kills between Circleville and Chillicothe. If it' s not a trickle rut the deer herd is way down number wise compared to what the State of Ohio estimates it to be. I sure hope that's what's going on anyway. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mathews_rage

chaded said:


> Maybe in your area but certainly not in mine. Last night I saw 3 bucks and 3 does and neither of the bucks were "locked down" or even chasing them really. It was very clear those does were not even hot yet. The one buck I saw by himself in midday and was searching and I saw another doe in the morning by herself. Kicked up three different deer walking in and two of them I know were does and were by themselves. That is what is great about this thread is that we can see what is going on all over Ohio but I can't apply my situation on my property to other areas of the state.


Yea I agree 100%, I know that it could be different just right down the road so not applying this to everyone. I know the old mature buck that I was after this morning was with a doe ready or almost ready. He wouldn't let her get away more than 5 feet. I was trying to give people a heads up of what might be happening, but this rut is so weird this year that I can't say that this is the peak breeding. I just don't want others to go out to the woods and think wow the rut is not even started and not hunt for 4-5 days to wait for it to start. It could kick off hard tomorrow in your spot when he goes out searching while two other bucks have the same on their minds. 

When I do see this sign at this time of the year is that usually in 3-5 days the woods explodes when a lot of does become hot. So saying that would mean this weekend or beginning of next week it could really get going, but this year is so off timing and out of sync. Full moon is this weekend and is the rutting moon so I'm wondering if it will delay them until 3-5 days after the full moon or will it kick it into gear.


----------



## mathews_rage

medicsnoke said:


> It was on tonight....I saw multiple young bucks chasing and grunting but no big boys...I would say if it aint lock down...its damn close


Yea I was seeing that from 7 to 9 this morning lots of 1.5yr olds and 2.5 yr olds going crazy and grunting. The big boys were not evening putting effort into it but they didn't show up until after 10. The one I was watching looked so worn out and actually watched him nap for about 15 mins at about 80 yards away.


----------



## WEEGEE

never saw a deer tonight....not only low numbers but not one deer anywhere!
worst 3 weeks of hunting in my 48yrs. total for 3 wks...7 does 1 4pt


----------



## mathews_rage

helix33 said:


> Still trickle. Just because some are locked down means nothing. That's exactly how a trickle rut happens, slow and sporadic. The majority of the does haven't come in yet IMHO. I'm in the insurance business and I haven't had a single deer claim yet. I've also only seen 1 road kill on 23 between Chillicothe and Circleville. When things are hot the highway usually has multiple road kills between Circleville and Chillicothe. If it' s not a trickle rut the deer herd is way down number wise compared to what the State of Ohio estimates it to be. I sure hope that's what's going on anyway.


Ha, yea I'm actually thinking the numbers are down, there are still the pockets of good numbers but then you have to go miles of no deer to find the next pocket. I'm thinking that coyotes are doing a big damage to our herd and out rut experience. I have seen coyotes chase big bucks for the past 3 mornings and that is just another thing for the bucks to deal with during the rut. This rut is really off sync so I have no idea what it will be like in a week from today.


----------



## Ohio Bucks

Saw 5 different deer tonight. 3 does, 1 yearling button and 1 basket 6. I called in the yearling with the can as he was going to go a different route but brought him right to me. I believe from calling him in the basket 6 showed up due to the can as well. First time I've ever used that thing semi successfully.


----------



## ridgerunner1

just got back from 13 days in Central and southeastern ohio... oct28 until monday.. the first 9 days i seen 8 deer. from the 9th-tue seen 9 deer. been hunting ohio since i was 16 and im 28 now and this is by the far the worst we ever had in 13 days we hunted 4 diff counties and they were all dead we seen 1 buck chasing on nov 1st and one buck about 5 mins behind a doe on nov 8th.. between 4 of us we didnt even see 25 deer in the woods and very few does, we all come home empty handed, speaking from my point of view and the areas we were in the deer no's are down way down and we didnt shoot any does didnt see no point in hurting the no's worse.. i have to work toma fri and sat and then i have 2 more weeks off...original plan was to go back to ohio and hunt 2 more weeks if we hadnt tagged out the first 2(which none of us did) but at this moment its looking like it will be Missouri instead goodluck to all you ohio guys i hope something changes for you guys soon and it breaks wide open but if the does aint there you will have a slow rut and i think thats what is going on imo...


----------



## tim1676

WEEGEE said:


> never saw a deer tonight....not only low numbers but not one deer anywhere!
> worst 3 weeks of hunting in my 48yrs. total for 3 wks...7 does 1 4pt


That sounds like where I am in Greene County...saw one doe over the weekend


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR

tim1676 said:


> That sounds like where I am in Greene County...saw one doe over the weekend


im from xenia and hunt ceasars creek and same thing for us


----------



## ruttin2

So I'm hearing people say there on lock down and I'm also hearing people say that the best is yet To come what is ur guys take is the best yet to come?


----------



## ohiobucks

Saw 4 tonight, 3 were small bucks an hour before dark looking. A lone yearling doe right at dark that fed 30 yards from me for 15 minutes.


----------



## flyin2jz

Hunted tonight and had more does with their fawns. So weird. Had a buck come in late last night all alone.


----------



## flyin2jz

The bucks tarsals were perfectly clean.


----------



## mathews_rage

ruttin2 said:


> So I'm hearing people say there on lock down and I'm also hearing people say that the best is yet To come what is ur guys take is the best yet to come?


The best is yet to come but expect to hear more reports of bucks spotted with does and the youngs out chasing and seeking. If you can't find the big boys, they could be with does but just wait it out some and they will be out seeking again.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Warren cty
Awesome afternoon. Saw six bucks. Two mature bucks at least three years old
Had an old heavy ten pt at base of tree. Just needed some more time length
Saw a big buck this morning driving by my property. Buddy if mine saw a shooter out of range
160+ 
Tonight was best day this year. I've hunted at least five days a week last four weeks 
Hopefully tom morning there still looking but mature are moving during daylight. Soon though they will lock down w does and might be a little tough for a few days


----------



## shortstick28

Seen a 150-160" out feeding in cut corn with 4 does and another one I couldn't tell if it was a big doe or small racked buck. He walked right by the does as one ran out and around him as he continued to feed. I don't know what to think other than hope the best is yet to come. 
NW Marion county.


----------



## onlyaspike

ruttin2 said:


> So I'm hearing people say there on lock down and I'm also hearing people say that the best is yet To come what is ur guys take is the best yet to come?


I'm sure HOPING the best is yet to come...Its sucked pretty bad so far...lol.... I dont know if its the "trickle" rut , the early muzzle loader season, or neighboring hunting pressure that has the big bucks in my area moving nocturnally already....Not sure...The one thing I do know is that the mature bucks arent moving during shooting hours in my area.


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea I think it will ramp up here really soon, after these first wave of does are done there will be a hard search going on. It could be this weekend but the full moon will make it interesting to see.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Big bucks were on their feet tonight on Columbiana and Jefferson County line. Saw 2 small bucks and 3 doe this a.m. Saw 2 BIG bucks and a doe this evening. 1 of them was the 9pt I've been after for 3yrs. Sadly said I missed him at 30yds? I shot he ducked and the rest is history !! Hope to get another crack at him.


----------



## danb2285

Ended up seeing 3 small bucks and 2 does...regretting not shooting one of the does now


----------



## J Whittington

that's what I am hoping and guessing too.... I plan on using a lot of Tinks and can calling near a bedding area. Anything 140 or bigger is getting a gold tip 22 tipped with a slick trick!!!




mathews_rage said:


> Yea I think it will ramp up here really soon, after these first wave of does are done there will be a hard search going on. It could be this weekend but the full moon will make it interesting to see.


----------



## irishhacker

Still the seeking phase in preble, darke, and montgomery county where I hunt..I'm looking for it to bust wide open in a few days.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

mathews_rage said:


> Ha, yea I'm actually thinking the numbers are down, there are still the pockets of good numbers but then you have to go miles of no deer to find the next pocket. I'm thinking that coyotes are doing a big damage to our herd and out rut experience. I have seen coyotes chase big bucks for the past 3 mornings and that is just another thing for the bucks to deal with during the rut. This rut is really off sync so I have no idea what it will be like in a week from today.


Coyotes chasing a big buck?...really. Coyotes are predators of opportunity.. meaning weak or easy kills.


----------



## jamesbalog

Ive seen 8 does the past two days. One group of four. This was early in the evening no bucks ever came down the same trail the rest of the day. One lone doe yesterday evening feeding in a cut corn field an hour before last light. No bucks to be found near her.

Tonight I had a big doe come in with her two fawns still right behind her...

I sure hope the best is yet to come


----------



## chaded

SouthsideRoad said:


> Coyotes chasing a big buck?...really. Coyotes are predators of opportunity.. meaning weak or easy kills.


They are predators of opportunity but they will take a big buck down no problem.


----------



## bgriff008

mathews_rage said:


> Yea I think it will ramp up here really soon, after these first wave of does are done there will be a hard search going on. It could be this weekend but the full moon will make it interesting to see.


Good to hear. This is what I am hoping for.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

chaded said:


> They are predators of opportunity but they will take a big buck down no problem.


A pack of them maybe. Not very likely.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

chaded said:


> They are predators of opportunity but they will take a big buck down no problem.


They can...but I've never seen it. Back to the rut. It is by far the weirdest rut I've seen. I hunt close to 30 days a year. Where I hunt in Pike County I can't figure what's going on. I've seen 1 mature buck with a doe last Thursday. Sat 11 hours straight on Sunday and seen 1 buck chasing. Didn't see anything tonight..


----------



## mathews_rage

SouthsideRoad said:


> Coyotes chasing a big buck?...really. Coyotes are predators of opportunity.. meaning weak or easy kills.


I actually see it every year, lots of coyotes around. If you would of seen this big 10 I have been after, he looked really weak. Tongue hanging out of his mouth panting and grunting at this doe. I was thinking I might be able to stalk him but the doe was alert and wanted away from him. There were actually 4 does and two bucks, but the coyote was laying in a cut corn field watching the big buck and doe bedded down. The big 10 was napping and that yote got to about 50 yards and the doe got up and ran and the buck followed right behind. The two bucks were about 100 yards away in cut corn bedded down with two different hot does, but once the yote got them spooked they all hered up. The two bucks were fending off the does from the yote. It was really cool to see, the does up on top of a knoll and the two bucks standing 15 yards apart heads down. I would of been in heaven if I got to watch that buck take down that coyote. The deer ran off and the yote kept stalking around them until around 11. When I started scanning for the deer is when I see a 3rd buck locked down with a doe.


----------



## chaded

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> A pack of them maybe. Not very likely.


Maybe? Coyotes take down more big deer then what people think. K-9's can out last a deer when it comes to running over distance. Since they have excellent noses they can keep on their trail and will run them down til they have no energy left and surround them taking turns attacking until they eventually latch on. We have found a few adult deer and adult deer parts scattered throughout a property we hunt in Licking county that has an over abundance of coyotes. Sure in the Spring time they will snatch up fawns but they will surely attack adult deer.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

chaded said:


> Maybe? Coyotes take down more big deer then what people think. K-9's can out last a deer when it comes to running over distance. Since they have excellent noses they can keep on their trail and will run them down til they have no energy left and surround them taking turns attacking until they eventually latch on. We have found a few adult deer and adult deer parts scattered throughout a property we hunt in Licking county that has an over abundance of coyotes. Sure in the Spring time they will snatch up fawns but they will surely attack adult deer.


A coyote is not going to mess with a big buck. Adult does, sure I fully believe that. Guess well just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

I'm 38 and have been in the woods ever since I could remember and have never seen a mature buck being run by a coyote. Does and fawns I have. I've seen fawns taken down, does run. I guess until I see it I find it hard to believe.


----------



## cretor11

Horribly slow in Hocking county. Saw a young 8 cruising last night and finally saw a shooter tonight at dark. He stayed just out a range anyway. This is the slowest start to a rut I've ever seen. All my buddies are getting the same thing. The total numbers are down to begin with to top it off


----------



## wvridgerunner

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> A coyote is not going to mess with a big buck. Adult does, sure I fully believe that. Guess well just have to agree to disagree.


You might want to check these pics out: http://www.bowhunting.com/blog-archive/post/big-buck-killed-by-coyotes-check-out-these-photos!.aspx

Back to the update, after 25+ hrs of stand time in Ohio this yr. without seeing a deer, I finally saw some action. Saw a 100" or so 8pt chasing does and another small buck cruising. This was between 1:00 and 1:45 today. Seems like deer numbers are down in my hunting areas this year, as I normally see 8-10 deer per day. 

Been seeing alot of road kills the past 3 days as well. I passed an Ohio State Rd. truck the other day that was picking up carcasses off the rd, they had at least 25 deer on a trailer. Looks like the action might finally be picking up in my areas around Washington/Meigs County.


----------



## holterross

Just now starting to get pictures of shooter bucks moving during shooting hours here is a new one that showed up out of no where.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Touché. I'm sure it happens here and there but does and yearlings have to be way more common. Could have been sick too. Either way pictures don't lie. I saw 2 does together this morning and 0 bucks to be constructive to the thread!


----------



## helix33

Everyone should make an effort to kill all the coyotes they can!!


----------



## mathews_rage

On the way in around 6 I was was almost to stand and heard a nice chase going on in cut bean field. He was grunting hard, then around 7 a nice 8 was with a doe. He was pushing her hard but no chasing. He left her and that 8 is now out seeking around a woods line. Seems to be picking up to me since I'm seeing more bucks in the day. Going to try to sit until noon.


----------



## ohiobigbucks24

Slow morning here in preble county..2 does got ran of by yoted


----------



## BROX

Went out last night and only seen one small buck.Doesn't even seem like the rut has started here yet


----------



## flyin2jz

On stand now and I haven't seen a deer. Not even my normal does. From what I have read the rut usually takes place when it's slightly warmer than now. I read that they will spark around the 40-60 deg range in mid nov here. Looking back on big buck daylight picks I have there may be some validity to this. All of the big boys during the day it was above 40.


----------



## M.Magis

flyin2jz said:


> On stand now and I haven't seen a deer. Not even my normal does. From what I have read the rut usually takes place when it's slightly warmer than now. I read that they will spark around the 40-60 deg range in mid nov here. Looking back on big buck daylight picks I have there may be some validity to this. All of the big boys during the day it was above 40.


Honestly, that’s pure silliness. The rut happens no matter the temperature.


----------



## ruttin2

flyin2jz said:


> On stand now and I haven't seen a deer. Not even my normal does. From what I have read the rut usually takes place when it's slightly warmer than now. I read that they will spark around the 40-60 deg range in mid nov here. Looking back on big buck daylight picks I have there may be some validity to this. All of the big boys during the day it was above 40.


So wait what ur saying is this weekend when it gets to 55 the rut will spark off? God that sure would be nice but Ic been dreaming of snow in November for years and I finnaly get it and since the snow I have seen 4 deer on 2 sits both evening and I'm used to seeing 5-10 on a SLOW evening just don't make much sence to me but i m sure other people are just as confused as I am so the hunt will go on that's why they call it hunting and not killing deer haha


----------



## cfdjay

Noticed a lot of guys getting wrapped up in trail cam pics. Don't let those things discourage you. It's like reading one page of a novel and knowing all the characters and the storyline.


----------



## flyin2jz

Just what I've read. This weekend it is supposed to warm up so we will see


----------



## flyin2jz

I thought this cold front would kick it in too but I've seen fewer deer now that its cold. Alot less than before the front.


----------



## helix33

One Positive thing about the rut so far, It can't really get much worse for most of us. With that in mind let's hope for us bow hunters that things take off soon before we get to the youth gun hunt. If not I'll start dreaming of 3d season and the new PSE Full Throttle I have ordered lol. Probably still hit a few late season hunts in my blind over corn when it gets real cold though.


----------



## ruttin2

helix33 said:


> One Positive thing about the rut so far, It can't really get much worse for most of us. With that in mind let's hope for us bow hunters that things take off soon before we get to the youth gun hunt. If not I'll be packing it in the weekend after Thanksgiving and start dreaming of
> 3d season and the new PSE Full Throtle I have ordered lol.


Could not have said it better my self


----------



## JSI KODIAK

chaded said:


> Maybe? Coyotes take down more big deer then what people think. K-9's can out last a deer when it comes to running over distance. Since they have excellent noses they can keep on their trail and will run them down til they have no energy left and surround them taking turns attacking until they eventually latch on. We have found a few adult deer and adult deer parts scattered throughout a property we hunt in Licking county that has an over abundance of coyotes. Sure in the Spring time they will snatch up fawns but they will surely attack adult deer.


I found this 5 pointer last Thursday morning after I climbed down. The only thing that made me look was a pack of 5 coyotes was headed that way. I never see 5 together in this area at one time. I'll usually see 1 or 2 so I figured they were going to feed on something. I have no idea how the buck died but it was already stripped clean! I guess I need to do some predator management.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> A coyote is not going to mess with a big buck. Adult does, sure I fully believe that. Guess well just have to agree to disagree.


There was a video floating around last year of coyotes taking down a nice buck. He looked worn out. I guess it does happen. I'll look for the video.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

wvridgerunner said:


> You might want to check these pics out: http://www.bowhunting.com/blog-archive/post/big-buck-killed-by-coyotes-check-out-these-photos!.aspx


That's it.


----------



## kebees4

SouthsideRoad said:


> I'm 38 and have been in the woods ever since I could remember and have never seen a mature buck being run by a coyote. Does and fawns I have. I've seen fawns taken down, does run. I guess until I see it I find it hard to believe.


Someone posted trail cam pictures couple years ago of coyote taking down a buck.


----------



## irishhacker

This is the best thread on here ..
I have been out every day.. I'm seeing bucks seeking and does hiding lol

Could you guys kindly start another thread for coyotes killing bucks?


----------



## mathews_rage

Well I've seen two older bucks today with does, one was bedded down in a crp and the other one was out in the open standing right behind her. Small buck was right behind the old guy trying to get some action. They all ran off into a thick area so I switched stands hoping to be on their back door. I agree this yote talk is getting me to think they are cleaning out the herd lol.


----------



## BLan

irishhacker said:


> This is the best thread on here ..
> I have been out every day.. I'm seeing bucks seeking and does hiding lol
> 
> Could you guys kindly start another thread for coyotes killing bucks?


If you're going to do that then once a buck is shot move that to another thread as well. It is what it is and those sort of conversations are going to take place no matter what.


----------



## irishhacker

BLan said:


> If you're going to do that then once a buck is shot move that to another thread as well. It is what it is and those sort of conversations are going to take place no matter what.


Thanks.
I thought a buck shot during the rut was contributing to the rut thread.. Guess I got it wrong.


----------



## bgriff008

Another morning and didnt see any deer. On another note, I did shoot my first yote last weekend. So I did get something this year.


----------



## mathews_rage

Right after I posted that I was setup on their back door, I look over and there come all three heading towards a thicket about 70 yards out. All season they have been taking this other trail towards some Oaks but this guy is taking her into some nasty stuff. I'm sitting until noon now just hoping she makes a bad move down this ridge.


----------



## mathews_rage

I'm sorry guys, didn't mean to make this the 2013 Ohio coyote thread :sly:


----------



## Outback Man

Slow morning.,.had a nice young 10 pt walk the outside edge of the woods at 8:15 and then two does came thru on third way to the main bedding area about an hour later. Still out and was considering an all day sit but I haven't seen anything to warrant that. Warren County. 

PS...I hate standing corn


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mathews_rage said:


> I'm sorry guys, didn't mean to make this the 2013 Ohio coyote thread :sly:


Me either! I thought it was contributing to why deer were being seen or not seen in reference to the rut! I guess I was wrong! lol


----------



## mathews_rage

If you got a good stand where they move mid day, this is the time to do it. I have switched stands and I have alreasy seen just as many deer in this stand as the morning stand. This weekend with the full moon, I expect morning and evenings will slow down but some good bucks will be hitting the dirt midday. Good luck it's getting good.


----------



## irishhacker

JSI KODIAK said:


> Me either! I thought it was contributing to why deer were being seen or not seen in reference to the rut! I guess I was wrong! lol


No worries.. at least you are smart enough to admit it


----------



## mathews_rage

Another thing I forgot to post yesterday, I have heard a lot saying that fawns with does means no rut. All year with this trickle rut, I have seen bucks chasing a hot doe and seeing other groups of does with fawns just a few hundred yards apart. It's almost like the hot does group up and go somewhere else as the fawns find does not yet in estrous. This is just what I'm seeing so don't bank on it.


----------



## Tn10point

Went to a new place we got to hunt yesterday late this morning to hang stands. And a 140 " 10point with split G2 and split G3 walks up to 15yds of us. Of course we had left our bows in the truck like dummies. Oh well maybe he will show up again.


----------



## Nichko

Tn10point said:


> Went to a new place we got to hunt yesterday late this morning to hang stands. And a 140 " 10point with split G2 and split G3 walks up to 15yds of us. Of course we had left our bows in the truck like dummies. Oh well maybe he will show up again.


Sucks, this time of year you never know when a shooter will show up.


----------



## utrocket

Last Friday, I got my first deer. A decent 8 point, especially for a first ever deer.

Yesterday mid morning I saw 4 bucks chasing 1 doe like hell in the cut beans behind my house. Two of those four bucks were great mature bucks with nice head gear.


----------



## BLan

irishhacker said:


> Thanks.
> I thought a buck shot during the rut was contributing to the rut thread.. Guess I got it wrong.


Yeah, possibly, but not all the chatter that goes with it. Tis' the nature of the beast threads get run off topic occasionally; much like this conversation. BTW, saw a small basket rack running a doe on the way into work this morning, but only one buck and one doe, I'm just not sure she was ready or I would suspect more bucks.


----------



## cwcamographics

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> A coyote is not going to mess with a big buck. Adult does, sure I fully believe that. Guess well just have to agree to disagree.


I'm not trying to be a dick but your wrong. Early muzzleloader season I had two coyote on the ass of a 3 1/2 year old eight. Way he was running he was just fine.


----------



## snoodcrusher

Not to high jack but here's a coyote in hot pursuit....... Just sayin'


----------



## Outback Man

Single do thru at 10:15 and another at 10:45. Outside of finding several more new rubs I'm seeing absolutely no rut sign or activity. Decided to sit all day just incase mid day is when the party is going on and that's why I'm not seeing it.


----------



## BowOgre

Saw 2 Doe at 730ish. Then a wandering 4 point little after 10am. He was just browsing through. My buddy 10 miles North of me is seeing hot does being chased by multiple young bucks. Said a monster just ran through being chased by dogs. Go figure.


----------



## nstrut

BowOgre said:


> Saw 2 Doe at 730ish. Then a wandering 4 point little after 10am. He was just browsing through. My buddy 10 miles North of me is seeing hot does being chased by multiple young bucks. * Said a monster just ran through being chased by dogs. Go figure.*




Impossible. Dogs don't chase mature bucks......only 1 1/2 yr olds and under. :tongue:


----------



## chaded

nstrut said:


> [/B][/SIZE]
> 
> Impossible. Dogs don't chase mature bucks......only 1 1/2 yr olds and under. :tongue:



LOL. Well played.


----------



## baseknox

I am up north in Seneca county. Got all excited last week (early in week) because I saw two nights I in a row, real young bucks chasing doe, on way out, my wife and I actually seen a 4 point 350 yards out in cut bean field, so we instantly stopped. . just playing around we got down in the shape of a doe (me and her together), I grunted real hard and long, . . .that little guy busted but and sprinted directly at us grunting the entire way! 
So, I took that entire next week off (first day back was today). . .and in that entire time, . .I seen absolutely 0 sign of rut. Plenty of doe, and many young bucks on video, just walking through. What's up? Alzheimer says late rut this yea,...how late??? I have logged a lot of time in the woods in the last week, not one shooter buck has showed his face, and in 7 years of having this property, ive got one over 150", two over 140", and a couple others around 120.


----------



## Tn10point

Just settled in for the afternoon hunt. Hoping to see the big 10 we saw this morning. The farmer is cutting the last of the corn right now.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I have trees ripped apart on my property but haven't seen a fresh scrape in two weeks. Weird. Haven't seen a deer in three days either.


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter

Tn10point said:


> Just settled in for the afternoon hunt. Hoping to see the big 10 we saw this morning. The farmer is cutting the last of the corn right now.


Lol. What County are you in? I saw a big ten (160's) this morning, and farmer's cutting last of my corn


----------



## Tn10point

Adams near Winchester


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter

Ok. We're good I'm in Knox


----------



## BOWFLEX

Last nite was a bad night for my brother and I ! We both missed good bucks! ! I missed the 9 I've been seeing on camera for 4yrs.But his is a little worse.lol. He missed a buck we thought had died from old age. We have pictures of this deer from 09 until last year. No pics at all this year. This place gets hit hard in gun and people hunt wherever they want. No one has seen this deer from stand until last night! ! Here they are..


----------



## BOWFLEX

It's was 4:45pm when the non typical came bye him. And I missed the 9pt at last light. Our stands are about 175yds apart with a crab apple thicket in between us.


----------



## chaded

I think I would rather not see anything then see one of those and miss. Lol.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Kinda where I'm at now!!!! Lol


----------



## BOWFLEX

Had to Put my brother on suicide watch!


----------



## helix33

chaded said:


> I think I would rather not see anything then see one of those and miss. Lol.


Dang, I agree. I guess it can get worse for us lol.


----------



## ohiobucks

Small 8 just walked past me at about 75 yards, he looked tired...


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Wow! The buck on the left looks like a horse! Great opportunities but sorry to hear of the misses. But its all happened to us before!


----------



## flyin2jz

On stand in warren county. Nothing so far but at least I'm not freezing my nuts off. Lol


----------



## dirt_diver

I've only been able to hunt evenings this week, yesterday and today so far I've seen nothing. Preble County


----------



## Jshelton22

Those are to damn good deer to me might just be the pic but that non typical doesn't look all the old he doesn't have the big sag is what I have always called that come with an old mature deer both are excellent deer hopefully u can get both of them down


----------



## mathews_rage

Ouch man both are really good bucks but man that NT has points everywhere. He probably is even bigger now, I couldn't imagine how he feels.


----------



## PayneTrain

Haven't seen a thing this afternoon. Athens


----------



## garrettstump

Started vacation on the 9th and been hunting since I have only seen 1 deer 58 yards away I'm in my stand typing this...lol ashtabula county


----------



## BOWFLEX

Here he is on a scrape in 2010


----------



## mandrroofing

Its awsome when one of your hunting spot land owner/Home owner pulls in his driveway and takes pics of two bucks dueling so i can see them. Awsome to have this info and although im already tagged out ,still cool to know the home owner is giving me valuable info about whats going on the Property.The other day he called me to tell me there was a nice buck at the end of the drive way.Its worth taking the extra time to chat and what not with the owners of the property you hunt... These pics were taken about an hour ago!


----------



## ruttin2

Hoping things pick up this weekend I took the night off tonight


----------



## 90-tcom

Really cool !


----------



## 90-tcom

mandrroofing said:


> Its awsome when one of your hunting spot land owner/Home owner pulls in his driveway and takes pics of two bucks dueling so i can see them. Awsome to have this info and although im already tagged out ,still cool to know the home owner is giving me valuable info about whats going on the Property.The other day he called me to tell me there was a nice buck at the end of the drive way.Its worth taking the extra time to chat and what not with the owners of the property you hunt... These pics were taken about an hour ago!
> View attachment 1805879
> View attachment 1805880


Really Cool !
Really Cool !


----------



## 2X_LUNG

BOWFLEX said:


> Had to Put my brother on suicide watch!


I personally know the feeling. Happened twice to me already on huge bucks. Ugh!!!!


----------



## flyin2jz

Who coulda guessed that today of all days I would see no deer. Unreal.


----------



## J Whittington

I saw 1 doe at 530 ish. In a thicket full of briars and suckles. Not seen a buck this year in day light


----------



## Jshelton22

[bowflex] that non typical is a stud that's a once in a lifetime deer there u don't see them everyday I hope u or ur brother can get an arrow in him this yr some tremendous genetics around where your hunting good luck


----------



## Winter88

Seen the biggest buck I ever seen in the woods tonight no shot but a least I'm seeing deer again 2 does 1 dink and the big boy... Don't give up boys there still moving!!!! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Tim/OH

This morning I had a small buck cruising through right at daylight and seen a lone doe around 8am...that why it.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## cwcamographics

Went out with my dad in a set I placed Monday after I shot a ten point there last Wednesday. Started out slow but, I'd see a high 140" maybe 150" eight point with a small droptine. Couldn't close the distance. Got 30min of footage of him and six other bucks.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Saw 3 doe a 5pt and about a 150ish Hammer tonight. The 3 doe were feeding in a group with the 5pt lagging behind. He nudged them along once, but they circled back. Afterwards he kept his distance and fed for about an hour in the field. This was all around 230 pm. At around 5pm I saw the big buck off by himself walking the edge of another field. I tried grunting and a snort wheeze, but he could care less. He kept going the other direction. Going back in the morning. This was my first hunt in ohio in 3 weeks since I've been hunting in PA. Not sure what to think as far as the rut is concerned. When I shot my PA buck on nov 7th






this year, he was by himself with no doe in sight.


----------



## Outback Man

Didn't see anything from 12:45 till dark. Hopefully tomorrow is better. Warren County


----------



## CarpCommander

Very odd year indeed. 

This AM, had a small 6pt 'pushing' a doe around-not chasing hard though. Pretty slow overall.

This PM, at around 300P, I saw a 130" 8pt breed a doe in a field, dismount, turn around, and began posturing to another buck I could not see. The doe kept her rear end up until she realized he wasnt jumping back on. She turned and walked into the woods and he followed. 

Just after sunset I had 8 does and fawns come into the field and fed until dark, with no bucks anywhere in sight. 

On this same farm yesterday I saw a broken up 8pt, fully mature buck, walking around about 200P with blood on his neck and his entire left side had almost every point sheared off. Perhaps he was fighting with the buck I saw breeding the doe today? 

I have yet to see any mature deer actually chasing. Just absolutely baffling.....Boring....frustrating...


----------



## chaded

Headed out tomorrow. But this time I am not heading out until around noon and sit until dark. If the deer want to act like early season then I'm going to hunt them like so. Lol.


----------



## cfred70

Got a call from the farmer tonight that the corn should be off by tomorrow evening....finally excited for my weekend hunt, I've been surrounded by standing corn all year and my deer sightings have been terrible, hoping this picks it up


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Got a buck this am. Unfortunately it was with my tundra.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Lol. Nice


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

crazylouie said:


> Got a buck this am. Unfortunately it was with my tundra.


Oh sorry to hear that


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

I pulled in yesterday to camp about 1300 started unloading and a buck was chasing a doe across the back field about 400 yards off I could see horn but couldn't get a good look

Shot a nice doe last night in a travel lane from food plot to feeder had 2 yearlings with her


----------



## 544daniel

crazylouie said:


> Got a buck this am. Unfortunately it was with my tundra.


Been there done that. 
With my 2 day old Silerado.


----------



## mathews_rage

Nice 8 out seeking, he has walked about half mile all morning


----------



## nurface

Good luck guys , i will be in the stand tomorrow am for a all day sit


----------



## ohiobucks

Nada so far this morning. Can only stay until 9am, got to work...


----------



## flyin2jz

This season has beat me down. Had one good 8 that's a shooter at 50yds 2 times and that's the only buck that's worth a crap I've seen. I have hunted every day for at least 6hrs a day. Every morning and eve. Used 2 weeks chasing an animal I don't even know is here. Lol. I really need to question if its worth it. I love hunting its just I don't really have a good spot and this property will be sold by then. Not seeing deer in the middle of November is just not good. At least fishing u can change lures or spots u fish. Lol. Just real frustrated. Oh and my wife just texted me and said my lab crapped all over the house after I left so I get to clean carpets when I get home. I'm losing it. Lol


----------



## z7hunter11

I hear ya brother. Almost think id rather be fishing a tourny right now. Been a slow november! Good luck


----------



## Tn10point

Slow here in Adams this morning. Had one little spike following a doe around.


----------



## standmaster

Great yesterday.. dead today..


----------



## cfred70

5 Does in the back field today when I woke up, watched them feed for quite some time, no bucks in sight.....pretty surprised nothing came to even check them while they fed all morning. This rut is confusing....


----------



## Timinator

Tn10point said:


> Slow here in Adams this morning. Had one little spike following a doe around.


Slow in Adams indeed. Just squirrels and turkeys.


----------



## irishhacker

Timinator said:


> Slow in Adams indeed. Just squirrels and turkeys.



you gotta poke your head out of your iWOM once in a while to see the deer.. lol


----------



## Liveblue23

Timinator said:


> Slow in Adams indeed. Just squirrels and turkeys.


Yea I live and hunt Adams.hunted all week last week.pretty slow but that was last week


----------



## ohiobucks

A doe and yearling just past through, I think they are the only 2 deer in Knox county...


----------



## JGB OH

Clermont County Update; Saw a good buck chasing last evening on my drive home last night, This morning on my way to work there was a 150-160 10 that was tending a doe 20 foot off the road (during shooting hours). Looks like this weekend could be a tad better, if the weather holds out.


----------



## mathews_rage

Don't let it get you down brothers. It's like the 4th quarter of a game, it's just getting really good but I'm worned down and trying to stay focused and not quit. It's a little combo of full moon and bucks locked up with their does. The nice 8 I saw this morning was one of the bucks locked down yesterday. So he was done with her and this morning traveled over a half mile in less than a half hour. It could happen to you but it's unbelievable how much they travel in the rut.


----------



## mathews_rage

If you saw how bright it was last night you can see why they don't need the daylight to seek and breed


----------



## Nichko

mathews_rage said:


> If you saw how bright it was last night you can see why they don't need the daylight to seek and breed


Hung a stand last night, no lights needed...


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mathews_rage said:


> Don't let it get you down brothers. It's like the 4th quarter of a game, it's just getting really good but I'm worned down and trying to stay focused and not quit. It's a little combo of full moon and bucks locked up with their does. The nice 8 I saw this morning was one of the bucks locked down yesterday. So he was done with her and this morning traveled over a half mile in less than a half hour. It could happen to you but it's unbelievable how much they travel in the rut.


Good advice! I'm with ya. Starting to wear down but know it only takes one. Are you setting on travel corridors between doe bedding areas or really close/ in the bedding areas? The wind is gonna be bad tomorrow for me. SSE is a bad wind for most of my stands. Will have to go to the climber! Just not sure which location is better. Known travel corridors or thickets? I always guess wrong! lol


----------



## Outback Man

Warren County...8:00-8:30 had nine deer running all over the place. Three button bucks, a young 10 pt, a young 8 pt, and four does. The two young bucks were chasing the heck out of the does. Was getting ready to pop a doe and realized a limb in my tree blew into a position where I couldn't extend and draw my bow on that side. Watching button bucks get all crazy eyed, start posturing, and then sparring with each other is pretty comical to watch.


----------



## flyin2jz

Think I may just go crappie fishin tomorrow. Never woulda thought those words would come out of my mouth in the middle of November. Lol


----------



## flyin2jz

Lol I'm in warren too on 73. U must have all my deer on your property. I'm beginning to think the bucks are running my does to other properties. That all I can think of. Good luck outback.


----------



## Outback Man

flyin2jz said:


> Lol I'm in warren too on 73. U must have all my deer on your property. I'm beginning to think the bucks are running my does to other properties. That all I can think of. Good luck outback.


Up until yesterday I hadn't seen a doe in two weeks. I got 60 acres of standing corn on the east side of these woods and prolly 100 on the north side, so I assume most everything has been hiding out there. In not too far away from you...in Clarksville off 350. Good luck to you too.


----------



## mathews_rage

Ha sounds amusing outback, I think outback got himself on a hot doe, good luck! Well in the mornings I hunt bedding areas, I stay out about 80 yards to not bump them on setup. On midday I got a hot spot where it's a saddle on a ridge down to a funnel across a creek. The funnel leads to two bedding areas that are 100 yards apart. Then evenings I stay in the travel or hunt another beddibg area near food. Seems deer are back at feeding areas and bucks hangout in the thick cover near food. I have seen the past 5 days big bucks taking does into nasty thickets. They just round them up and herd them into the cover. But if you are going to get lucky just hope he doesn't have a doe already and is out seeking downwind of bedding areas. These bucks are worned down like us, so they want to be in areas where they don't need to seek much with minimal effort. They getting lazy I tell ya lol


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mathews_rage said:


> Ha sounds amusing outback, I think outback got himself on a hot doe, good luck! Well in the mornings I hunt bedding areas, I stay out about 80 yards to not bump them on setup. On midday I got a hot spot where it's a saddle on a ridge down to a funnel across a creek. The funnel leads to two bedding areas that are 100 yards apart. Then evenings I stay in the travel or hunt another beddibg area near food. Seems deer are back at feeding areas and bucks hangout in the thick cover near food. I have seen the past 5 days big bucks taking does into nasty thickets. They just round them up and herd them into the cover. But if you are going to get lucky just hope he doesn't have a doe already and is out seeking downwind of bedding areas. These bucks are worned down like us, so they want to be in areas where they don't need to seek much with minimal effort. They getting lazy I tell ya lol


lol That is what I'm hoping for! A buck that is so worn down he lets his guard down but that never seems to happen!


----------



## flyin2jz

Thanks outback for the pick me up. I needed that. Lol


----------



## cfdjay

It's my 19th straight day. Every morn. Every eve and a handful of all dayers ... Today being one if them. I'm worn down like the rest of you. The bottom line is we all only have so many hunting seasons left. Every year, month, day it gets closer to not being able to hunt for one reason or another. Make the most of it boys. It'll be back to daily grind soon and we'll be looking back wishing we hadn't taken that night off or not slept in that morning. Hunt as hard as humanly possible and Mother Nature will reward you. I firmly believe that.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

cfdjay said:


> It's my 19th straight day. Every morn. Every eve and a handful of all dayers ... Today being one if them. I'm worn down like the rest of you. The bottom line is we all only have so many hunting seasons left. Every year, month, day it gets closer to not being able to hunt for one reason or another. Make the most of it boys. It'll be back to daily grind soon and we'll be looking back wishing we hadn't taken that night off or not slept in that morning. Hunt as hard as humanly possible and Mother Nature will reward you. I firmly believe that.


Wow! 19 straight days! I don't think I could do that many in a row. I'm ready to pull my hair out after a few days of things not going good! You have my respect to be able to stick it out that long!! Thanks for the motivation!


----------



## ruttin2

Right before daylight I had a buck run a doe by my tree and then nothing after that got down at 845 it was my girlfriends day off so it was her hunt we will be back at it this evening on the way there I normally don't see many deer and we seen like 7 today on the way and one stud of a buck our evening spot we normally see 5 to 10 does so we will see what tonight brings to us. This morning was the first chasing I hVe seen since october


----------



## CattleGuy

Saw nothing in our woods 2 days a row now


----------



## cfdjay

Just about noon I thought I heard a short chase in thicket. About 15 min ago finally saw a possible shooter creeping through with doe. He's locked up tight with her. This stuff is thiiiiick!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Had a nice 10 come by around 7:15 this morning. Not close enough for a shot. About 8:30 a doe and a yearling came right under the stand heading to a bedding area. Didn't see anything after that.


----------



## cfdjay

Anyone else getting really bad swirling winds?


----------



## tinbeater

Yesterday evening was good for me here in Clermont co. Saw three doe, one small buck and a nice shooter at around 80 yards. 
This morning a big goose eye and I sit in a little after 11.


----------



## bigpess51

Went out this morning, called in a little scrub buck. Saw 2 does, not a buck in sight with them. Few nice bucks on the cameras. Weird year, not one encounter with a shooter yet(i've seen 2 nice bucks at 500+ yds, not my definition of encounter) . I've been on stand over 100 hours in Ohio this year and over 90 in Iowa and have shot one doe. Not exactly tearing it up. Everytime I look at the weather it's blowing 25mph, or supposed to be 70 degrees with 40mph winds like sunday. Fed up. Hopefully get a nice buck to cooperate soon. Been a long year still trying to keep positive.


----------



## CMHawk

I agree with bigpess51, it indeed has been a weird year! I too have over 100 hours in the stand in Montgomery and Miami Co. I've seen 11 bucks and no does. Not a one! plenty of pics of them at 2 in the morning but none during shooting light. Wind was kicking last night and almost giving me motion sickness in my climber. I was about to get down and call it a day when it calmed way down. It got silent and still. Then this guy walked through. Not seeking, just walking through. Time in the stand is the only thing that I have found that will eventually, always pay off.


----------



## mathews_rage

Wow what a stud, congrats


----------



## bigpess51

CMHAWK WOWWW! That is a stud. Stories like yours always give me energy to push through. I know I will get a good chance as long as I am vertical somewhere and continue to hunt smart and play the wind.


----------



## ruttin2

Fellas get in the woods now! Its on I just had 5 bucks running a doe to death 2 being over 150 holy **** is it on now


----------



## killahog

I have been sitting daylight till dark Sunday thru Wendsday .I finally laid eyes on a buck that is worthy of my tag . That is a 140 class Net. Last night I was doing some recon just before dark and I came across 2 bucks locked up. It was the deer I saw Wendsday . I was 5 feet from these deer and I could'ent bring myself to shoot him. It seemed dishonorable ,Not to mention they were in 3 feet of water and the other 140 net 12 point would have drowned.They finally broke apart and the bigger one ran off the other one could'ent get out of the creek for 30 minutes but finally did. Now I find myself sitting daylight to dark again today in hopes of killing that larger buck on fair terms. Does this seem crazy I am beginning to think it's not the kill I want but the chase ?.


----------



## Luns

Seneca county - had a big 8 right on a doe with her fawn. I grunted, snort wheezed, and rattled but he would not leave her side. 50-60 yard shot but let him walk in hopes he would come closer but never did....


----------



## Outback Man

2:41 had nice 8 come out of corn and circle downwind of my doe decoy and come in to 15 yds but not a shooter this year. Farmer is cutting that corn now and is half way done with this field. Man tonight should be good.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

killahog said:


> I have been sitting daylight till dark Sunday thru Wendsday .I finally laid eyes on a buck that is worthy of my tag . That is a 140 class Net. Last night I was doing some recon just before dark and I came across 2 bucks locked up. It was the deer I saw Wendsday . I was 5 feet from these deer and I could'ent bring myself to shoot him. It seemed dishonorable ,Not to mention they were in 3 feet of water and the other 140 net 12 point would have drowned.They finally broke apart and the bigger one ran off the other one could'ent get out of the creek for 30 minutes but finally did. Now I find myself sitting daylight to dark again today in hopes of killing that larger buck on fair terms. Does this seem crazy I am beginning to think it's not the kill I want but the chase ?.


It sounds like you did the ethical thing to me but somebody else may see it different. I think the chase up to the kill is the biggest part of the hunt!


----------



## bigpess51

Sounds like there is some action tonight. I'm stuck in the darn office. Going to put in some hours tomorrow. Hopefully a shooter will present itself. 

killahog, i've always wondered what I would do if I was put in this situation. I always gloat and say I would do the right thing and not shoot either buck, then I get to this point of the year when the guns seasons are looming right around the corner and I get an itchy trigger finger. You did the right thing as hard as it was!


----------



## flyin2jz

Killahog u did the right thing. I know for a fact I could have never mounted te deer knowing how I killed it. I had a deer come in last year I've been chasing for 4yrs. He had 9 at least on one side. Problem was he was missing his whole right side. I couldn't shoot him. My buddies said I shoulda and had the other side made to match. No way I could do that. I would be ashamed every time I looked at him on the wall. Good thinking.


----------



## hdrking2003

SE Knox Co. Used 1/2 a day off from work to sit in the stand until 11am. Saw a nice 11 around 7:30am cruising just outside of range, gave him a couple grunts, but he was unamused. That was it except for a big bodied 10 standing right in the middle of 586 just south of Mt. Vernon. Saw him while driving to the farm at 5:45 am, and almost ended up like the guy with the Tundra who posted earlier. Glad I have new brakes on the F150! Back at it tomorrow before day break.


----------



## helix33

CM Hawk said:


> I agree with bigpess51, it indeed has been a weird year! I too have over 100 hours in the stand in Montgomery and Miami Co. I've seen 11 bucks and no does. Not a one! plenty of pics of them at 2 in the morning but none during shooting light. Wind was kicking last night and almost giving me motion sickness in my climber. I was about to get down and call it a day when it calmed way down. It got silent and still. Then this guy walked through. Not seeking, just walking through. Time in the stand is the only thing that I have found that will eventually, always pay off.
> 
> View attachment 1806406


Nice buck, congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## EASY1

I hunted from Thursday of last week and didn't see much at all. This was the best buck I seen all week.


----------



## WEEGEE

upset,bewildered,pizzed off,disgruntled,tired,confused,delusional,frustrated,irritated,baffled and somewhere between lost and found!

then to make it worse...i thought about the cost of my new bow, quiver, rest,site,arrows.....PLEASE somebody tell me it's just a nightmare and i'll wake up and it'll be the 15th of Sept!


----------



## TrashCan

Worst season ive had in 12 years


----------



## J Whittington

Saw a fat srubby 6 follow 2 does at 330 ish this eve. Hunting same spot in am. May return to my public land spot. No acorns hurts me a lot. Im a dumb hunter. I need oak flats


----------



## mathews_rage

A small 8 and some grunting and chasing from another buck. He never showed up from the thicket so didn't get to see who was making all the noise.


----------



## helix33

EASY1 said:


> I hunted from Thursday of last week and didn't see much at all. This was the best buck I seen all week.


Nice buck, congrats.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cfred70

All the standing corn around me is being taken off and they are almost done, hoping the morning is action packed...


----------



## danpshack

I just spent a week in east central ohio...worst week of hunting Ive ever seen....all deer were completely nocturnal...absolutely no rutting activity at all. Lots of rubs but hardly any scrapes. Does were still with fawns and didnt see any bucks cruising in daylight. I hunted hard fellas, a couple all day sits, moved stand a bunch of times and I bet I scouted almost 1000 acres. Am The only one with these observations?


----------



## ruttin2

danpshack said:


> I just spent a week in east central ohio...worst week of hunting Ive ever seen....all deer were completely nocturnal...absolutely no rutting activity at all. Lots of rubs but hardly any scrapes. Does were still with fawns and didnt see any bucks cruising in daylight. I hunted hard fellas, a couple all day sits, moved stand a bunch of times and I bet I scouted almost 1000 acres. Am The only one with these observations?


Looks like u were a week early tonight is the first night I have seen actually chasing 5 bucks chasing 1 doe all shooters except 1 all 130 or bigger besides the small guy wlhe was 110 inch 8 and the biggest is a 160 ish deer never seen it before a true stud I was out with my girlfriend since it was her day off and we had them all at like 12 yards but Mr big was behind a tree and the small guy started pushing here again and there they went running


----------



## dstubb

I sat from sun up to sun down and only saw do doe's feeding at last light. They snuck up behind me almost like ninjas, stood up to take a shot and my summit let out the loudest creak i have ever heard lol. No luck for me tonight.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Saw several does and 2 bucks tonight. No chasing. Actually there was, a doe ran the small 6 away! Amish cost me a 10yd shot on a upper 120 9 pt. That's all im going to say about that. If I had a dollar for every time an Amish has cost me a shot I could buy a dozen arrows.


----------



## Tn10point

My son seen the big 10 point that walked in on us hanging stands the other day. He was in a pasture field chasing a doe around 4:00 today.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

That is all we have been seeing since Nov 1st. People have been calling me with the same results.


danpshack said:


> I just spent a week in east central ohio...worst week of hunting Ive ever seen....all deer were completely nocturnal...absolutely no rutting activity at all. Lots of rubs but hardly any scrapes. Does were still with fawns and didnt see any bucks cruising in daylight. I hunted hard fellas, a couple all day sits, moved stand a bunch of times and I bet I scouted almost 1000 acres. Am The only one with these observations?


----------



## l8_apexer

Where the heck are the deer?? This is like they been thru six weeks of rifle season. No deer. No movement. Worst November week of bowhunting in 40 years. I have yet to see any true chasing. Very very little seeking. Did we jump to lockdown ? What's the best strategy- move into thick cover bedding areas?


----------



## BROX

Checked my cam at a property that they cut the corn this week.I've had no bucks on cam til this week I had pictures of 20 different bucks but every one of them are at night.I also hunted this place tonight and I had a small basket 8 cruising and I seen another buck in the distance with his nose down going back and forth in the cut corn.I just now think that the Rut is going to get started around me


----------



## cenochs

According to the Info the rut is susposed to be late this year not start till the 17th... Sounds like the info was right! Next year it should be early around Nov. 6.. I am headed out tomorrow but susposed to be warm.


----------



## BROX

cenochs said:


> According to the Info the rut is susposed to be late this year not start till the 17th... Sounds like the info was right! Next year it should be early around Nov. 6.. I am headed out tomorrow but
> susposed to be warm.


Ill be out in the am not sure about tomorrow eve or not


----------



## WEEGEE

danpshack said:


> I just spent a week in east central ohio...worst week of hunting Ive ever seen....all deer were completely nocturnal...absolutely no rutting activity at all. Lots of rubs but hardly any scrapes. Does were still with fawns and didnt see any bucks cruising in daylight. I hunted hard fellas, a couple all day sits, moved stand a bunch of times and I bet I scouted almost 1000 acres. Am The only one with these observations?


nope been at this game for 48yrs this is as bad as when i first started..
6 different farms ,rotating mornings /nights.....three encounters 4 does/3 does/1 4 pt buck in three weeks of hard hunting.
HARDIN/HANCOCK/LOGAN CO.
not only that but driving i see very few then!
started just at daylight today to dark.....northern Hardin co to bowling green to Portland in and back....2 fawns near bg.


----------



## mathews_rage

good buck, congrats


----------



## CarpCommander

Saw a 120" chasing a doe around the woods this AM-not 'hard chasing', but he was pushing her around good. Then on another farm I kicked up a lone buck bedded with a single doe, in a small isolated woodlot. I also kicked up a few bedded does by themselves, and before dark there were a few feeding in a grass field. No bucks present. 

So, in the last 2 days, on 3 seperate farms in 2 counties, Ive seen breeding, chasing, and lockdown, and does feeding without a care, all within a 2 day span. I dunno if the rut will 'start' on the 17th as predicted, but at the same time there hasnt been any really good action up to this point. 

Still confused....


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

A little late but here u go. Went out Friday nov 8-12 Wind sucked! Lots of little guys walking around but nothing intense. Saw does by themselves in groups of 5-11. It was just different. On Monday morning finally had a shooter 8 calming on a string however the wind picks up and swirls and he stops at 110 lifts his nose and gone. Tuesday morning was awesome with finally more chasing however just young bucks. Did see a nice 8 and 10! Had a big doe at 20 and ready to drop her but heard crashing so in hopes of a shooter buck I hold of and out pops a yearling trailing mom! Went out tonight in metropark hunt where u must harvest a doe first. Of course only deer I see tonight during my first sit is a heavy tuned 10---130-140. 47 yards which I'm comfortable. Excited to get a doe killed to hunt a big one


----------



## BOWFLEX

Just got in Meigs County at my uncles place. Any word on the activity down here????


----------



## Outback Man

Had a doe run out of the corn by the combine and then around 5:00 had a group of 4-5 does come out of the neighbors property and feed in the cut corn across the field. Got out of blind just after legal shooting, stepped into the cut bean field to look and make sure nothing was around before grabbing my decoy, and about 75 yds. away was what looked like a cow coming my way. I froze and "it" wandered back into the woods. Waited awhile before getting decoy and getting out. Never heard any blows and didn't hear any running as I walked out so think all is good. I can't believe how big of a body this thing had. It was all by itself too, but heading towards my decoy. Then I almost hit a 140"+ 8 pt. about a mile away as I was driving. I'm assuming my landowner will be taking corn down tomorrow and the backside neighbor has almost half of his down now. Can't get out tomorrow, but will on Sunday...after that available hunting time takes a nosedive.  Warren County


----------



## The Phantom

Did all day hunts the 9th and 11th. Saw one doe and a yote the 9th, saw a 1 1/2 year old three point the 11th. That was it. Hope to make it out for a couple hours this coming Monday.


----------



## born2hunt99

Looking forward to being in the stand Monday in Muskingham county.


----------



## deer2eat

BOWFLEX said:


> Just got in Meigs County at my uncles place. Any word on the activity down here????


Live on the west side of Meigs. Bucks have been chasing for a good week. Saw a 3.5/4 year old last night at 5.30pm running a young doe. Wednesday at 3.48pm I had 4 doe and a mature buck eating in my food plot. At 5pm a 2.5 11 point came through and ran doe like crazy for 5-10min, none were ready and he was gone. I have been getting pics of 5 to 6 different 2.5 to 5.5 year old bucks all day long since around the 2nd. They appear to be cruising a lot. Some of my older bucks are not appearing as frequency as they did from the 8th to the 13th, so I am assuming doe are being found.


----------



## born2hunt99

Anyone hunting Muskinghum?


----------



## BOWFLEX

@deer2eat I'm hunting in Portland going to give it a try today!!


----------



## l8_apexer

Been hunting muskingum for past 12 days. It sucks. Worst week of November hunting ever. Fair amount of activity around Halloween but deer have basically disappeared. Hunting 200 acres of private ground, qdm managed for 10+ years. Unbelievable. 


Wondering if yotes have hammered the herd. Need pro coyote trappers in here


----------



## cfdjay

Youth gun season is going to be a massacre.


----------



## KimberTac1911

^ it's been a weird year. Going out around ten to hunt one farm. There's no way to hunt in morning without jumping the deer. Coyotes aren't helping. I shot one this week when I was starting car for work. It was trying to get my chickens. I have a feeling the next week or so will have rut picking up a lot


----------



## z7master167

No deer for me but i smoked a coyote about 30 min ago


----------



## ruttin2

Just had 3 does feeding in front of me for awhile


----------



## helix33

No action here 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tim/OH

Bumped some deer walking to my stand around 6:10....when I got to my stand I let out a few soft grunts to maybe help clam down the deer's that I jumped... hoping they would just think it was a buck...haven't seen or heard anything since I got in my stand.

Beautiful morning to be hunting.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## ruttin2

Just had 9 does feed in the field for about 15 min


----------



## glassguy2511

Mornings have been slower for some reason.....probably the full moon. Evenings in Scioto/Jackson counties have been on fire in the past week. Non stop chasing.


----------



## mathews_rage

Does were out feeding at first light. Seems majority of the does are leaving their fawns now.


----------



## swelms22

I'll be heading out tonight to throw a camera and some corn out at my new spot in Cuyahoga. Can't hunt it until I get my paperwork back from the mayor. Hoping I'll have it on Monday. Hunting Wayne county for an all day sit tomorrow. Had a pretty cool encounter last Wednesday night. Didn't see any deer at all until 5:50p when I got out of my stand. Got about 15 yards away from my stand and 3 yearlings and a 2.5 110-115" 8 point came running directly towards me. I stopped in my tracks and when the 3 yearlings got about 15 yards away so did they. After 5 minutes of staring at me the buck and does decided they were not interested in me and started the chase back up. For about 10 mins they were getting dogged anywhere from 35 yards up to 10 yards of me. The past week has been the best week I've seen all season. From the snow we got earlier in the week I had over 1000 pictures in 3 days. It sucks that I've had to work Friday, Today and again Monday-Thursday. All we can do is get in the woods when we can and hope some backstraps come walking along. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jonj480

Nothin goin on here all morning. Hamilton county.


----------



## mshumak3

Slowwwwww morning in franklin co.


----------



## LPPLAYER59

Took vacation 1st-10th, hunting Trumbull and Mahoning Counties...nothing but 1.5 yr olds and does first and last hr. No chasing, no seeking ...nothing mature except 12am -2am on cameras.

Nothing again this morning so far..Trail cam pics from last night show older bucks moving earlier 7pm...but still not during daylight. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

One doe this morning by herself. Three other does seen by another hunter. South East Brown Co.


----------



## bj99robinson

2 bucks this morning so far. 1 was before light couldn't see how big.


----------



## killahog

Slow morning in Morrow county, I had a doe tending 2 yearlings following them grunting like a buck. Not real sure what she was going to do when she caught them but I was going to watch.


----------



## ohiobucks

SW Knox county, just got in my stand. Saw a decent 8 chasing a doe hard on the drive here. Button from the stand right now...spike buck as well.


----------



## Darkvador

This is one of those cool damp mornings that from a humans point of view should be perfect. It isn't. I haven't seen a thing.


----------



## helix33

well I'm starting to think I'm crazy to even waste my time even making the effort to go. Another morning not a single dear sightings 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bucket133

Very slow morning!!!! Nothing so far. I did get to see my first ever buck fight yesterday, at only about 25yds between a 6 and a 8 pointer around 5 pm. It was cool. I couldn't get a shot off at the 8, to thick. Hopeing this evening is good. Lorain county.


----------



## nstrut

helix33 said:


> well I'm starting to think I'm crazy to even waste my time even making the effort to go. Another morning not a single dear sightings


It's like you read my mind. I am feeling the same way. I am usually a pretty optimistic person, but I am frustrated for the 3rd season in a row. Darke County is a joke. We've got some big boys running around, but they are few and far between.
We have a coyote problem in this county and the deer herd here is indicative of that. I hunted a friends farm in Adams County and I saw more bucks there in two days than I usually do in Darke County in a season, and trust me, I put my time in.
I work 2nd shift, come home and get 2 1/2- 3 hrs sleep and then get in the woods for the morning hunts. Really hard to do when you see nothing day after day after day.

I really have to re-think my entire bow hunting strategy. I am hoping I can hunt more in Adams at my friends farm, but the reality is I need to save some money and lease some property of my own.


----------



## ohiobucks

Just saw a cool little 8 point, nice and wide, but short tines. He was limping pretty hard, his left front foot was swollen from something...


----------



## l8_apexer

Very slow morning. One basket head. Should have slept in


----------



## Darkvador

I at least have some knucklehead rattling on the ridge across from me to keep me amused. I am on day 16 and not amused easily at this point.


----------



## Cartman008

In Harrison County since monday. Seeing deer but few n far between. Not much on sign in woods with scrapes or rubs and only smaller stuff on cameras. No real signs of chase. More like bucks looking but no hot does around. Tomorrow last day and they say thunder showers.


----------



## hdrking2003

Slooooooooooooow morning in SE Knox Co.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

My friend got a buck at 10:30 this morning. He was cruising thru the woods. He grunted and brought him to 25 yards. Complete pass thru and only went 15 yards. Waiting on a pic! SE Brown


----------



## BowOgre

I feel bad, I didn't go this morning. I did however get up and bash my head off the wall for about ten minutes. I feel way better about it now. Anyways, how does everyone think this afternoon will be? Should I get out there or just stay home and cut myself? I thought maybe tomorrows weather might get them on their feet, but I also thought that three weeks of hunting almost everyday in late October and November would give a guy a glimpse of a shooter in daylight.


----------



## raydogg34

Super slow morning in Knox County. Looks like a late start this year.


----------



## baseknox

Seneca county this morning. Seen 2 doe and 2 buck total. First buck was a little guy around 9 am. 2nd one, i walked to another stand to change out my camera card, and as soon as i put my bow down and touched my camera, . . . .here come a nice wide 8 point (shooter) busting ***** through the woods chasing the crap out of a doe! He ran right by me, . . less than ten yards! I took two steps baack to grab my bow, hurried up the stand...and watched him chanse her all over the hill top,...but never came back down it. She wanted NOTHING to do with him. She was snorting and wheezing the entire time he chased her. Neither the doe or that buck paid me any attention at all! Even as close as they were! I think it is just beginging up here. Unfortunatly, tomorrows weather is going to suck! im still going to try in the morning. LAst three days in a row, a nice 9 point has been in front of my camera like clock work,...9am! Good luck all.


----------



## baseknox

Well, i think the youth hunters are going to have a great weekend for taking the big guys down. You watch.


----------



## baseknox

Or should i say the dads that go with them will have a good weekend. LOL


----------



## Tim/OH

baseknox said:


> Or should i say the dads that go with them will have a good weekend. LOL


Lol...


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

baseknox said:


> Well, i think the youth hunters are going to have a great weekend for taking the big guys down. You watch.


Hope they push them deer my way...lol.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors

3 bucks spike 4pt and about a 120 all bumping does in the clover field last night. Some light sparing and lots of grunting watched thr 120 make a scrape.Had a killer headache this morning came out to stand where I killed my doe about 11 sitting til 1 lunch and back to the clover tonight 

Guernsey county


----------



## Outback Man

Was gonna hunt tomorrow but looked at weather...70 degrees, 75% chance if thunderstorm, 21 mph winds and 50+ mph gusts??? WTH


----------



## emmac13

Funny about the guy rattling being amusing. I always feel like a clown when I try it. I figure there is another hunter around that they are either laughing or P. O. ed. Did it few weeks back and 10min later had a 18" wide 8pt come in that my son shot. So it does work sometimes.


----------



## rmullet

Had a great morning in Madison Co. Unfortunately I had to get out of the stand to go to work. Perfect day for sitting all day. Shortly after daylight I saw 2 does. About 20 minutes later I saw a young buck chasing a couple of does. After they left I had 4 more does come running. I figured there had to be a buck chasing them but nothing showed. A little before 9 saw a big boy come out of the neighbors woods. I could not get him in shooting range. Things were dead for about 1 1/2 hrs. At 10:45 I saw another doe being run by a buck. I had to get down at 11 to go to work. After I climbed down I saw another buck cruising a fence line. I really wish I was still out. This was the first morning that I saw any rutting activity.


----------



## jamesbalog

helix33 said:


> well I'm starting to think I'm crazy to even waste my time even making the effort to go. Another morning not a single dear sightings
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


i feel the same way... ive hunted every day i could since oct 28th and have yet to see any rut activity. The last three years the rut has been non existant for me


----------



## WEEGEE

talked to my pro shop this morning he told me some interesting news.
two different groups of guys (5 each) one went to se ohio and the other sc ohio.
both went for 2 weeks of deer hunting on some fantastic grounds??????

one group got 0 the other 1 doe....
he said he has close to 200 hrs on stand a hasn't had 1 doe in bow range.....17 little buck sightings since season opened.

now how many deer did the state say we had?


----------



## jace

hunting in caldwell, ohio, slow, the only good buck ive seen was being chased by a couple of dogs, hunting this evening and pulling stands down tonight


----------



## dspell20

Slow day in Jefferson County. One fork horn cruised thru this morning and the normal 2 spikes and 6-8 does feeding in the field. Zero rut activity. This evening should be much better.


----------



## helix33

Darkvador said:


> I at least have some knucklehead rattling on the ridge across from me to keep me amused. I am on day 16 and not amused easily at this point.


Some of the best results I've ever had rattling was on November 13th. Don't knock it till you try it lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helix33

I like to shoot my bow, with that being said and the way this season has been I can't wait for the 3d season to begin.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AJH1027

I always try some rattling here and their, but have sat and listened to someone rattle every 10 mins, does make you chuckle. Last year I rattled in a 129" 10pt I killed in PA and it was 82 degrees on oct. 24th so you just never know. 3 doe around 9:00am that's been it so far today, checked cameras had a big boy after dark last night in the food plots. We had lots of buck activity between nov.6th-11th but has really died off since
Athens county


----------



## bgriff008

After last weekend and the activity I saw, I decided to take wed through the weekend off. Its been terrible for activity. I saw a buck with a button buck and doe just cruising along. No chasing what so ever. I think the bucks have got their does already and are sticking tight to them. Its been sort of annoying this weekend with no activity. Im heading out saturday evening here in a few minutes, but its not looking very promising.


----------



## Jshelton22

I personally love to rattle an have had a lot of success with it from weekend before Halloween all threw November I'll rattle I make more noise this time of the year I'll grunt hit the bleat can the whole time I'm in stand just gotta be careful not to get busted u have to really look around before using any of your calls because nine times out of ten bucks will try to slip In quietly to see what's going on but few will come charging in an that's best adrenaline rush u will ever have to hear him coming a good ways away nothing like it another thing I see a lot of ppl do around here is not put out any scents out then get in there stand and rattle there butt off an grunt an everything older bucks are not stupid if they can't smell there opponent there not coming in that's jut my case some like it some don't it doesn't work every time u may go out a week and nothing then next day u may call In numerous bucks if your going to do u have to be dedicated an keep at it every time good luck to you all and wish u the best of luck


----------



## cfdjay

I don't suppose any of you in Knox county hunt on rr tracks with a crossbow? If so you're screwing me (and yourself) with this south wind lol


----------



## #hunter!

5 mins ago 8 pt chasing could have shot 22 Yds. 130. In. To small in my book. Games are finally on Greene co


----------



## mathews_rage

Just got settled in and had a small 6 bedded down in crp with no deer in sight and a 100" 8 out cruising


----------



## cwcamographics

See two small bucks and a booner squirrel. Old man is trying to get it done on film.


----------



## ruttin2

cfdjay said:


> I don't suppose any of you in Knox county hunt on rr tracks with a crossbow? If so you're screwing me (and yourself) with this south wind lol


Sorry man I'll go home


----------



## cfdjay

ruttin2 said:


> Sorry man I'll go home


Scram


----------



## ruttin2

cfdjay said:


> Scram


Lol people crack me up that do dumb stuff like this


----------



## cfdjay

ruttin2 said:


> Lol people crack me up that do dumb stuff like this


Meaning me or him?


----------



## wasp

Southeast Ohio, saw 2 yearling bucks yesterday morning, no does, yesterday evening saw one of the same yearling bucks from the morning, except from a different stand 1/2 mile away. This morning had what I'm sure was a buck cruise past me in one direction about half hour before light and then about 10 minutes before light I think he cruised back by me in another direction, couldn't see what he was. 8 a.m. saw a half rack 3 1/2 y/o make 2 scrapes about 75 yards down the hill. Also saw a single doe.


----------



## ruttin2

cfdjay said:


> Meaning me or him?


Him


----------



## cfdjay

Yeah man it's like playing Texas hold 'em against someone who doesn't know how to play. Even though you do know how, you lose and they win somehow


----------



## ruttin2

cfdjay said:


> Yeah man it's like playing Texas hold 'em against someone who doesn't know how to play. Even though you do know how, you lose and they win somehow


He will prolly shoot a booner tonight


----------



## helix33

ruttin2 said:


> Sorry man I'll go home


Lol, now that's funny!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BowOgre

Out in hocking county this afternoon. Turkey moving everywhere. Barometer is going down.


----------



## cfdjay

ruttin2 said:


> He will prolly shoot a booner tonight


Oh absolutely. And he's plenty close that it'll prob run under my tree and die.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Got back out late around 4 and haven't seen anything yet. Sitting between two cut corn field in between two scrapes. Same place I was at last Friday and Saturday.
Here is the 9 pointer my friend shot at 10:30 this morning. He was cruising the woods. He grunted him over to 25 yards and double lunged him.


----------



## #hunter!

2 ed buck passed by


----------



## ruttin2

cfdjay said:


> Oh absolutely. And he's plenty close that it'll prob run under my tree and die.


Haha take pics please and give him a hand gutting it he will need it


----------



## ruttin2

Just had a decent 8 in my cut corn field didn't like me grunting at him this turned around and walked about


----------



## cfdjay

ruttin2 said:


> Haha take pics please and give him a hand gutting it he will need it


Of course I will. I'm cool like that. Ha!


----------



## Winter88

So last year there was a rumor going around that the odnr was dropping birth control from airplanes in the high population areas The same way they drop The rabies vaccination for ***** sounds crazy but Who knows what do you guys think just BS???


----------



## cfdjay

Winter88 said:


> So last year there was a rumor going around that the odnr was dropping birth control from airplanes in the high population areas The same way they drop The rabies vaccination for ***** sounds crazy but Who knows what do you guys think just BS???


THAT'S where all these condoms I keep finding in the woods are coming from. Hehe


----------



## dirt_diver

Just had 2 possibly 3 doe 20 yards from me. Didn't present a shot or I would have gladly taken one home with me. Most action I've seen all week in Preble.


----------



## mathews_rage

Only thing out were does, haven't seen a 2.5yr old or older since Thursday morning


----------



## helix33

mathews_rage said:


> Only thing out were does, haven't seen a 2.5yr old or older since Thursday morning


Lol I would be happy seeing some does at this point. I'm really getting concerned that the deer herd has diminished over the last few years. I took the evening off to recoup and get ready for next week. I hope things pickup soon or this season is going to be a major disappointment for me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tim/OH

So its suppose to be 100% rain in the morning.

Who's hunting in the morning?



Tim


----------



## ruttin2

This guy is going out in the morning


----------



## Tn10point

Back home in Tn . Didn't bring any big bucks home. But we did land a private farm in Adams to hunt next time. Three other guys from here scored on two 10 points and a 8 point. Just up the road from where we got permission to hunt


----------



## Tim/OH

ruttin2 said:


> This guy is going out in the morning


 Haha I'm with you bro rain or shine I'm out there.


Tim


----------



## ruttin2

Tim/OH said:


> Haha I'm with you bro rain or shine I'm out there.
> 
> 
> Tim


Its only fifty percent in Wayne county


----------



## KimberTac1911

Didnt see a thing from 11 to dark. Can't hunt all day tomorrow but going half day. This is strangest "rut" I have seen. I wish I didn't lose the doe earlier this season.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer

I`ll be out in the morning seen 5 different bucks today with the biggest being a mid 150s ten point hot after a doe. Never gave me a clean shot warmest day this week and I seen the most movement. Been a strange season.


----------



## DaneHunter

I dont mind hunting in the rain, but its supposed to be 25-30 mph winds tomorrow. May be a good day to do some scouting.


----------



## z7master167

Guys i seen one of the biggest bucks of my life this eve, unfortunately he was 10 yds off the road with a doe on the way to my spot. But he was only about a half mile the way the crow flies from where i was sitting. He was pushing 190... i stopped and was in awe and this was at 3:00 pm!!!


----------



## tshoyt23

Closing my two week vacation tomorrow. Saw a 130 and 150 last Monday and not one mature buck since. Saw one deer in the last two days. This season has been disappointing to say the least. Hope everyone else had better luck. I'd love to go tomorrow and will have my alarm set for 4 am as it has been every day since the 2nd of November but if the winds are howling like they predict I won't be heading out. Can't make a clean shot on a deer if my tree is moving a foot at a time. Slow slow rut in my area (Ashtabula County) It's been hot and cold. Mostly cold for me. Couple of friends cashed in early. Haven't heard much lately.


----------



## tazzpilot

First hunt I've had with rut activity. Had a 100-110" 8 point chase a doe by at 4pm. She looked worn out but wasn't ready to give up.
At 455pm had a doe and fawn cruise thru. Was nice to see some activity this afternoon. Muskingum Co.


----------



## born2hunt99

tazzpilot said:


> First hunt I've had with rut activity. Had a 100-110" 8 point chase a doe by at 4pm. She looked worn out but wasn't ready to give up.
> At 455pm had a doe and fawn cruise thru. Was nice to see some activity this afternoon. Muskingum Co.


Glad to hear it! Will be sitting in a stand in Muskingum county Monday afternoon.


----------



## z7master167

Heres the yote i shot this morning at 25 yds


----------



## l8_apexer

Yea!!! Dead yotes!! Come kill all the wolf devils in my area. I'll make you breakfast. Only good coyote is the cartoon one.


----------



## helix33

z7master167 said:


> Heres the yote i shot this morning at 25 yds


Awesome!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ruttin2

l8_apexer said:


> Yea!!! Dead yotes!! Come kill all the wolf devils in my area. I'll make you breakfast. Only good coyote is the cartoon one.


Say the word and I'll be there don't have many yotes in my area


----------



## DaneHunter

ruttin2 said:


> Say the word and I'll be there don't have many yotes in my area


Lucky. Ive seen as many Coyotes as I have deer this season. Saw three during spring turkey season. There is a pure blonde one that is a monster, Id love a full body mount if I ever get a shot at it. I hunt them after deer season but never kill enough to put a dent in the population. I even found a den of 5 pups but couldnt bring my self to kill puppies. Have a bunch of neat photos though.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

I shot this 10 pt this morning. Saw two other bucks while I was waiting on the recovery.


----------



## chesnut oak

DaneHunter said:


> Lucky. Ive seen as many Coyotes as I have deer this season. Saw three during spring turkey season. There is a pure blonde one that is a monster, Id love a full body mount if I ever get a shot at it. I hunt them after deer season but never kill enough to put a dent in the population. I even found a den of 5 pups but couldnt bring my self to kill puppies. Have a bunch of neat photos though.


Puppies grow to be deer killing machines too. Don't feel bad, choot'em.....


----------



## bigpess51

Had an entertaining evening. Had 3 bucks around the entire night. 2 of them were 2 1/2 year old 8 pts. Both got a pass at 13 yards. Light sparring and looking for does. Good hunt but still no shooter around. Or does. They are in hiding with all of this harassment lately.


----------



## shortstick28

z7master167 said:


> Heres the yote i shot this morning at 25 yds


Off subject of deer. But seems like a lot of guys on this thread this year have been seeing or killing yotes. When I was younger we would do coyote drives mid to late January. Maybe we should start paring up late season with guys on here with yote problems and clean house on some of these properties. Just saying might help us all in the long run ?
This is my 5th year bow hunting and have killed three while deer hunting.


----------



## z7master167

shortstick28 said:


> Off subject of deer. But seems like a lot of guys on this thread this year have been seeing or killing yotes. When I was younger we would do coyote drives mid to late January. Maybe we should start paring up late season with guys on here with yote problems and clean house on some of these properties. Just saying might help us all in the long run ?
> This is my 5th year bow hunting and have killed three while deer hunting.


This is the 4th one ive seen this season. I hear packs of them every mornig and evening i hunt...


----------



## shortstick28

I had 4 come thru a property down by Waldo/prospect on me last year together. They had to be hunting in pack form. And the deer numbers in that area def show something is up.


----------



## BrentW

Been bow hunting 29 years. Worst rut I can ever remember!!
I have hunted the rut hard and seen one mature buck in 14 days!


----------



## ruttin2

shortstick28 said:


> Off subject of deer. But seems like a lot of guys on this thread this year have been seeing or killing yotes. When I was younger we would do coyote drives mid to late January. Maybe we should start paring up late season with guys on here with yote problems and clean house on some of these properties. Just saying might help us all in the long run ?
> This is my 5th year bow hunting and have killed three while deer hunting.


I'm down to kill some


----------



## DaneHunter

chesnut oak said:


> Puppies grow to be deer killing machines too. Don't feel bad, choot'em.....


Farmer said the same thing... Ive raised a few puppies at home, cant get the nerve to kill them. Now if momma pops out, well....


----------



## jamesbalog

shortstick28 said:


> Off subject of deer. But seems like a lot of guys on this thread this year have been seeing or killing yotes. When I was younger we would do coyote drives mid to late January. Maybe we should start paring up late season with guys on here with yote problems and clean house on some of these properties. Just saying might help us all in the long run ?
> This is my 5th year bow hunting and have killed three while deer hunting.


Say the word and im there


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Had another encounter with a big mature boy yesterday morn. He was all alone just walking. Had him at 30 yards and no shots. He stayed behind the brush! Ugh!!! Here he is on cam.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Oh yea, had this on cam too! Lotta big deer I've been seeing this year.


----------



## nstrut

2X_LUNG said:


> Oh yea, had this on cam too! Lotta big deer I've been seeing this year.


Wow! Love all the character that buck has. Forked G2's & 3's, crab claw, and the palmation is awesome. He would be #1 on my hit list. Thanks for posting. About to go out in the rain and wind
dreaming of an opportunity for a buck like that.


----------



## Tim/OH

Its a downpour outside...sitting here debating if I should go or not dont mind it raining but its coming down.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## dspell20

Another slow all day sit in Jefferson county. Zero rut activity. I believe the big boys have locked down with the first doe's to come in heat. No searching, cruising, chasing, or harassing from the smaller bucks. Just feeding and some light sparring. It should be a great week to be in the woods come Thanksgiving.


----------



## OhioBoneCrusher

Gotta love me some rain in the AM... F'ing NOT! Only reason I'm going out is because can't kill them in bed.


----------



## Tim/OH

I'm omw out

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

Just got settle in the stand rain has stop just a lil wind....



Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## ronjohn

Buck movement in Carroll county has been pretty decent since last Sunday, Hitting the ground blind today, need a change of pace.. Day 17 in a row and still haven't had a chance at one of my 3 shooter buck it's all gonna come down to time in the woods this yr. Been struggling a lil with all the outside pressure with the Utica drilling and gas lines being put in thru a couple of my farms plus surveyors lately.. The bucks r there the cameras don't lie, just comes down to that one moment... Starting to think maybe I shouldn't passed on a few of those 140/150" thru out the season.( gotta let go to grow tho) or for the neighboring hunters. Lol. Besides youth season is almost here and maybe my lil guy will get a chance at one. I get just as excited for that wkend with him as I do for opening wkend of bow season... Well hang in there everyone and good luck ..


----------



## #hunter!

Braving the rain and wind this am.


----------



## #hunter!

Will deer move in tis rain and wind?


----------



## basnbuks

Im over this place, will never hunt ohio in november again, unless i have private ground that every tom dick and harry( esp the amish) dont have access to. Been in the noble/ guernsey/ muskingham area for 2 weeks. Been a very weird rut. Saw 2 mature deer from stand 1 the day after the snow. Got into a stand miday and an hour latter had a massive body 1/2 rack buck stand up out of a clump of brush 50 yds below me, locked down with a doe. Then at 3 pm yesterday had 140-150 sneak in in me after i doe bleated 1 time. Came into 50yds and stood looking in the thickest stuff around me. I personally never saw a buck chase a doe while on stand the last 2 weeks. Although i didnt take a buck it will be the mist remembered trip as i was able to put my 75 yr old dad on a good buck. From here on out my ohio trips will be in oct b4 all the weekend warriors and rut hunters hit the woods.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

The public areas get over ran from Oct 28th on. I took up my own lease 5 years ago. No more pressured deer and dealing with idiots.


----------



## ohiobowhunter75

Very true. The guys on my lease complain that they don't see bucks. They need to get out of bed and get in the woods more than two days a year.


OhioBoneCrusher said:


> Gotta love me some rain in the AM... F'ing NOT! Only reason I'm going out is because can't kill them in bed.


----------



## cfdjay

After 20 days straight I'm taking today off. I have a thing about wind AND rain. The weather itself doesn't bother me a bit. I just don't want to out myself into that situation of a marginal shot with the wind and tough tracking job because of the rain. That's a bad combo that I've experienced before. Good luck to those that are out there and if you do end up needing a hand tracking shoot me a message. I absolutely love that stuff.


----------



## helix33

ohiobowhunter75 said:


> I shot this 10 pt this morning. Saw two other bucks while I was waiting on the recovery.


Nice buck congrats!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## l8_apexer

Is it just me or are deer sticking to the thickest nastiest cover? Only place I'm able to see them


----------



## l8_apexer

To the guy who's never coming back in November. Trust me oct is almost a waste unless you're right around Halloween


----------



## helix33

basnbuks said:


> Im over this place, will never hunt ohio in november again, unless i have private ground that every tom dick and harry( esp the amish) dont have access to. Been in the noble/ guernsey/ muskingham area for 2 weeks. Been a very weird rut. Saw 2 mature deer from stand 1 the day after the snow. Got into a stand miday and an hour latter had a massive body 1/2 rack buck stand up out of a clump of brush 50 yds below me, locked down with a doe. Then at 3 pm yesterday had 140-150 sneak in in me after i doe bleated 1 time. Came into 50yds and stood looking in the thickest stuff around me. I personally never saw a buck chase a doe while on stand the last 2 weeks. Although i didnt take a buck it will be the mist remembered trip as i was able to put my 75 yr old dad on a good buck. From here on out my ohio trips will be in oct b4 all the weekend warriors and rut hunters hit the woods.


I don't know what your crying about at least you've been seeing deer and your dad shot a nice buck. A bad attitude from an out of state hunter doesn't sit to well with me though. If your hunting public property deal with it. The guys your complaining about probably live and pay taxes in Ohio.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nelliott

tshoyt23 said:


> Closing my two week vacation tomorrow. Saw a 130 and 150 last Monday and not one mature buck since. Saw one deer in the last two days. This season has been disappointing to say the least. Hope everyone else had better luck. I'd love to go tomorrow and will have my alarm set for 4 am as it has been every day since the 2nd of November but if the winds are howling like they predict I won't be heading out. Can't make a clean shot on a deer if my tree is moving a foot at a time. Slow slow rut in my area (Ashtabula County) It's been hot and cold. Mostly cold for me. Couple of friends cashed in early. Haven't heard much lately.


I agree its really been a weird year. We aren't even seeing mature deer on the property I hunt. Last year we had around 3-4 shooters with one being shot by a neighbor. We also aren't seeing the number of deer we did last year after season closed. I'd say at least 50% have vanished. Not sire if that's due to yotes, eagles, poachers or possible relocation. If its relocation they went a good distance because the neighbors claim the same thing. I was lucky this year and in the right place at the right time and had a 130" come by on public dirt chasing a doe. Normal years he might have lived. I've been on vacation since Oct. 27th and go back Wed. That buck is not only the only shooter I had in range but then only one I have seen since vacation. Very strange year...


----------



## BLan

Yesterday evening was a first, got skunked from seeing anything. Haven't had that happen prior and thought with the incoming weather I would see them up and moving. Let the heavy rain @ 4AM keep me in the bed, hoping for a good evening to get back out there, but may just put up the Christmas tree and decorations.


----------



## helix33

BLan said:


> Yesterday evening was a first, got skunked from seeing anything. Haven't had that happen prior and thought with the incoming weather I would see them up and moving. Let the heavy rain @ 4AM keep me in the bed, hoping for a good evening to get back out there, but may just put up the Christmas tree and decorations.


I hear you about the Christmas Tree and decorations, my wife has already mentioned it a few times this weekend lol.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tim/OH

The wind has stop and the rain has pick up....no deer movement yet.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## #hunter!

nelliott said:


> I agree its really been a weird year. We aren't even seeing mature deer on the property I hunt. Last year we had around 3-4 shooters with one being shot by a neighbor. We also aren't seeing the number of deer we did last year after season closed. I'd say at least 50% have vanished. Not sire if that's due to yotes, eagles, poachers or possible relocation. If its relocation they went a good distance because the neighbors claim the same thing. I was lucky this year and in the right place at the right time and had a 130" come by on public dirt chasing a doe. Normal years he might have lived. I've been on vacation since Oct. 27th and go back Wed. That buck is not only the only shooter I had in range but then only one I have seen since vacation. Very strange year...



Same here in Greene co and highland co.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Tim/OH said:


> The wind has stop and the rain has pick up....no deer movement yet.
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> sent from my lone wolf


Wind is terrible here in auglaize county!


----------



## nontypical169

helix33 said:


> I don't know what your crying about at least you've been seeing deer and your dad shot a nice buck. A bad attitude from an out of state hunter doesn't sit to well with me though. If your hunting public property deal with it. The guys your complaining about probably live and pay taxes in Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Here we go same ol crap different resident saying...we pay ohio taxes we do this we do that the nr kill all the deer...whatever you residents are the biggest problem for ohio..PERIOD...If you dont think so tell me after the slaughter which you guys call shotgun season ends..


----------



## Tim/OH

Nice view....


Tim









sent from my lone wolf


----------



## basnbuks

helix33 said:


> I don't know what your crying about at least you've been seeing deer and your dad shot a nice buck. A bad attitude from an out of state hunter doesn't sit to well with me though. If your hunting public property deal with it. The guys your complaining about probably live and pay taxes in Ohio.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


I did deal with it, like i said never again on public, maybe i can lease some land were u have hunted since u was a kid lol


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Here too..


----------



## Dawhit

Friday, my buddy saw his first chase. After a dead morning yesterday with no deer sighted I switched stands for the evening. Got to see my first chase of the year. Three young ones were putting their feet down in pursuit.

Terrible year to date in Monroe County. Biggest bucks sighted have been a 3.5 yr. old 140 class 8pt and another 8pt probably gross high 120's. We have seen deer each time out but rut activity had been nil until the last couple days with the exception of young bucks cruising intermittently. Still no daytime sightings of mature bucks and no bucks at all traveling with does.

I have been out 3-5 days a week since late October, all day sits on weekends, and have to say this has been the worst year in quite awhile.


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Here too..


 Nice....


----------



## 2X_LUNG

The no no just called. Said I ain't gunna c no deer. Too windy!!


----------



## Tim/OH

2X_LUNG said:


> Wind is terrible here in auglaize county!


 When I first got in the stand the wind gave me flash backs of last weekend when the winds were crazy and I hugged the tree a few times lol.


Tim


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Haha. Yea no doubt. I'm sittin about 10' up. But lotsa cover. Least ill have a good clean level shot. Lol


----------



## #hunter!

nontypical169 said:


> Here we go same ol crap different resident saying...we pay ohio taxes we do this we do that the nr kill all the deer...whatever you residents are the biggest problem for ohio..PERIOD...If you dont think so tell me after the slaughter which you guys call shotgun season ends..



Last week I kicked off my private land I hunt 2 GA guys. They tresspassed, thought they would get away with it. Game warden now going after them. True story. Not all NR are bad, but never had a problem a few yrs ago. Just saying.


----------



## ruttin2

basnbuks said:


> Im over this place, will never hunt ohio in november again, unless i have private ground that every tom dick and harry( esp the amish) dont have access to. Been in the noble/ guernsey/ muskingham area for 2 weeks. Been a very weird rut. Saw 2 mature deer from stand 1 the day after the snow. Got into a stand miday and an hour latter had a massive body 1/2 rack buck stand up out of a clump of brush 50 yds below me, locked down with a doe. Then at 3 pm yesterday had 140-150 sneak in in me after i doe bleated 1 time. Came into 50yds and stood looking in the thickest stuff around me. I personally never saw a buck chase a doe while on stand the last 2 weeks. Although i didnt take a buck it will be the mist remembered trip as i was able to put my 75 yr old dad on a good buck. From here on out my ohio trips will be in oct b4 all the weekend warriors and rut hunters hit the woods.


Ohio sucks u don't have to come back u no just in the top 5 buck states in the nation lol u don't gotta come back trust ms u won't hurt anyone's feelings I agree u need private ground to have a good chance at a giant in Ohio and this November sucked for everyone but bucks are moving now more than they were .. with that being said next year when u wanna come pm me and u and ur father can come hunt one of my spots with me I have plenty


----------



## ruttin2

Tim/OH said:


> When I first got in the stand the wind gave me flash backs of last weekend when the winds were crazy and I hugged the tree a few times lol.
> 
> 
> Tim


U damn tree hugger!!!!! Haha I lied last night k decided on the good old fashion 10-2 but turned into a 9-2 Im gunna sit till the weather gets nasty again on the way here I seen 2 does a yote and a **** all things I will shoot today if they present there self haha


----------



## ThunderEagle

Despite being scared off this morning due to forecast of winds and rain, I got my butt down to the stand by the river. Wind is here, but no rain. I'll follow the solunar charts and do 10-2 today.


















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim/OH

ruttin2 said:


> U damn tree hugger!!!!! Haha I lied last night k decided on the good old fashion 10-2 but turned into a 9-2 Im gunna sit till the weather gets nasty again on the way here I seen 2 does a yote and a **** all things I will shoot today if they present there self haha


 Lol


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Be careful out there today guys and pay attention to the weather. High risk of tornados. Good luck!


----------



## basnbuks

ruttin2 said:


> Ohio sucks u don't have to come back u no just in the top 5 buck states in the nation lol u don't gotta come back trust ms u won't hurt anyone's feelings I agree u need private ground to have a good chance at a giant in Ohio and this November sucked for everyone but bucks are moving now more than they were .. with that being said next year when u wanna come pm me and u and ur father can come hunt one of my spots with me I have "plenty


Trust me im not lookin for a pity party, i should draw iowa next year, u can pencil me in for 2015 , nah nevermind i will do my homework for an october hunt, in no way would i intrude on another mans ground,


----------



## ruttin2

basnbuks said:


> Trust me im not lookin for a pity party, i should draw iowa next year, u can pencil me in for 2015 , nah nevermind i will do my homework for an october hunt, in no way would i intrude on another mans ground,


That's on u my man good luck


----------



## basnbuks

It does amaze me tho how this state keeps producing the caliber of bucks it does, as many people that hunt here u would think a buck would be hard to see, only explanation i can convince myself is its gotta be the vast amount of thick cover.


----------



## killahog

z7master167 said:


> Heres the yote i shot this morning at 25 yds



Z7 Nice shot kill every one of those deer eaters. I would reconsider picking one of those up with my hunting clothes on though.


----------



## snoodcrusher

basnbuks said:


> I did deal with it, like i said never again on public, maybe i can lease some land were u have hunted since u was a kid lol


LOL!!!!! :darkbeer: Now that's funny!


----------



## jamesbalog

im stuck at work but i just got a text from my father saying he is watching a big 10 point laying in the cut cornfield with a doe while he is checking traps. Lorain County


----------



## snoodcrusher

basnbuks said:


> It does amaze me tho how this state keeps producing the caliber of bucks it does, as many people that hunt here u would think a buck would be hard to see, only explanation i can convince myself is its gotta be the vast amount of thick cover.


If Ohio had much less hunting pressure as say, Iowa, the amount of world class trophies it would produce would boggle the mind. I hunt Iowa, Illinois, and Ohio and Ohio gets hammered by hunting pressure far worse than any other state yet it year after year cranks out giant bucks. If not for the intense amount of pressure placed on Ohio whitetails, it wouldn't have any close rivals as a big buck producing state. But I agree, Ohio's public land is getting to the point where it's almost too frustrating to enjoy because of the amount of heavy hunting pressure it receives. The deer numbers are way down and the legitimate chances at a mature buck are about equal to winning the lotto. Sure it happens, but it's not gonna happen very often.


----------



## gatorbait42

Saw a giant comming out of a thicket here in Heath on my way home right at 11 o'clock. For you boys out hunting stick with it they are moving despite this weather


----------



## 544daniel

basnbuks said:


> Trust me im not lookin for a pity party, i should draw iowa next year, u can pencil me in for 2015 , nah nevermind i will do my homework for an october hunt, in no way would i intrude on another mans ground,


You sir , are a dush-bag......


----------



## basnbuks

544daniel said:


> You sir , are a dush-bag......


Realy!!! Im not gonna get in a pissin match here but i would define a dbag for ya in a pm


----------



## wstribrny

nontypical169 said:


> Here we go same ol crap different resident saying...we pay ohio taxes we do this we do that the nr kill all the deer...whatever you residents are the biggest problem for ohio..PERIOD...If you dont think so tell me after the slaughter which you guys call shotgun season ends..


Here we go again same old crap different non resident. 
I don't discriminate. Resident or non resident. Doesn't matter. You can be a good guy. It you can be a bad guy. Black, white, yellow, brown. Man, woman, or shemale. Gay or straight. Resident or non resident. Doesn't matter what you are or where you come from. You're either good or bad. And my treatment of you is based solely on it you're good or bad. It's all up to you.


----------



## Tim/OH

ruttin2 said:


> Ohio sucks u don't have to come back u no just in the top 5 buck states in the nation lol u don't gotta come back trust ms u won't hurt anyone's feelings I agree u need private ground to have a good chance at a giant in Ohio and this November sucked for everyone but bucks are moving now more than they were .. with that being said next year when u wanna come pm me and u and ur father can come hunt one of my spots with me I have plenty


I will take you up on your offer if they dont lol.....seriously tho ha


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> Nice....


Sweet looking spot!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## helix33

ThunderEagle said:


> Despite being scared off this morning due to forecast of winds and rain, I got my butt down to the stand by the river. Wind is here, but no rain. I'll follow the solunar charts and do 10-2 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Nice looking spot!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> Sweet looking spot!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Thanks sir....


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## WEEGEE

544daniel said:


> You sir , are a dush-bag......


be careful,name calling will get you a time out from AT!


----------



## emmac13

I agree with wstribny. Res and non res dbags are alive and well. Funny story. My 13yo son had a friend at school who has been trying to hunt and learn on his own. So his mom tells the boy there are deer coming through her back yard. So the weekend he is at his moms he sat in a old treefort in back yard. He got all excited when a deer appears and is walking to him from the neighbors property. Then the neighbor opens the back slider and shoots the doe with a xbow. Needless to say kid was bumming.


----------



## cfdjay

snoodcrusher said:


> If Ohio had much less hunting pressure as say, Iowa, the amount of world class trophies it would produce would boggle the mind. I hunt Iowa, Illinois, and Ohio and Ohio gets hammered by hunting pressure far worse than any other state yet it year after year cranks out giant bucks. If not for the intense amount of pressure placed on Ohio whitetails, it wouldn't have any close rivals as a big buck producing state. But I agree, Ohio's public land is getting to the point where it's almost too frustrating to enjoy because of the amount of heavy hunting pressure it receives. The deer numbers are way down and the legitimate chances at a mature buck are about equal to winning the lotto. Sure it happens, but it's not gonna happen very often.


Snood is so right. I hunt Ohio, Missouri, Kansas and Iowa. Missouri is in the same boat as Ohio only a rifle season during the rut!


----------



## sammusi

Hunted Jefferson count Saturday and Sunday .. 6 lone doe Saturday nothing but a wet ass today .. I had 7 different bucks respond to rattling last Sunday ...I'm thinking I shouldn't rattle anymore when I go out next weekend and see what happens.


----------



## SouthsideRoad

This guy was cruising yesterday afternoon. A couple bleats and he had to check it out. He didn't respond like he was in mad love, he was checking the wind a lot.








Any score guesses?


----------



## DaneHunter

I went a did a little scouting today. There are absolutely zero trees next to the creek where I want to set up with my climber. Ended up finding a half-assed spot about 100 yards up the trail, but the wind is perfect so we will see how it goes. Got within 5 feet of a big blonde coyote before he saw me. Couldnt get an arrow loaded quick enough before he ran off. We will see if this spot is worth putting a permanent stand next year.


----------



## DaneHunter

SouthsideRoad said:


> This guy was cruising yesterday afternoon. A couple bleats and he had to check it out. He didn't respond like he was in mad love, he was checking the wind a lot.
> View attachment 1807987
> 
> 
> Any score guesses?


Im not the best scorer in the world but id say 135ish. Measure him up and let us know!


----------



## helix33

SouthsideRoad said:


> This guy was cruising yesterday afternoon. A couple bleats and he had to check it out. He didn't respond like he was in mad love, he was checking the wind a lot.
> View attachment 1807987
> 
> 
> Any score guesses?


Nice buck!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## helix33

SouthsideRoad said:


> This guy was cruising yesterday afternoon. A couple bleats and he had to check it out. He didn't respond like he was in mad love, he was checking the wind a lot.
> View attachment 1807987
> 
> 
> Any score guesses?


With all the long tines I'm betting mid 140's to 150

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## z7hunter11

2X_LUNG said:


> Oh yea, had this on cam too! Lotta big deer I've been seeing this year.


That has to be an adams county crab claw. My buddy and i have kille three crab claws out of adams. Lost our property but loved that county. Great buck!


----------



## emmac13

Southsideroad buck I will guess pushing 140. Nice width 19"and great brows. Decent tine length. Average mass.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

z7hunter11 said:


> That has to be an adams county crab claw. My buddy and i have kille three crab claws out of adams. Lost our property but loved that county. Great buck!


Actually it's in auglaize county!


----------



## Offf2000

I was able to tag on the 9th.. It was a weird year rut wise , but they are there. I caught mine moving between 2 thickets on a ridge. Sit tight and stay with it, and keep puttin em down!


----------



## P&Y OHIO

Here's a quick recap of my 2013, 21 day Ohio rut hunt

Last week of October was really uneventful, but I was confident w/ the many doe sightings, I was in the money, weather permitting, w/ the first 2 weeks of November coming up

Nov. 4 through the 11th were smokin...4 shooters...2 between 4-5pm, 1 @ 2:45pm, a really nice 10 tending a doe multiple times throughout the day on 3 consecutive days and a missed opportunity (booted the shot, long story ) 

Last 5 or 6 days were really disappointing cause I was expecting things to blow WIDE open...weather, 2nd week of Nov. perfect... where else would you rather be bowhunting in Ohio?...Well, Mature Bucks fell off the map, none I mean none, limited chasing from smaller bucks, doe groups w/ fawns goin about their normal business was the theme and I'm sittin here typin this still scratchin my head!!!

I've been reduced to a weekend warrior for the remainder of the season with a tag to fill...I'm hopin this coming weekend and the Thanksgiving days off I can get it done...Conditions seem to suggest it's gonna be hit or miss this year and slow...gotta get the seat time and play it smart to capitalize!!!


----------



## wstribrny

Saw a 160 inch bedded with a doe at 1500 today. Six does also. They were all in the tickets. Rain and moderate wind all day. Guernsey Co.


----------



## mathewsreaper

My first ten point drop tine buck! Well, I've only shot two in my four years of bow hunting.......couldn't be happier!


----------



## helix33

mathewsreaper said:


> View attachment 1808497
> 
> 
> My first ten point drop tine buck! Well, I've only shot two in my four years of bow hunting.......couldn't be happier!


Nice buck, congrats.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PayneTrain

My bed never seems as comfortable and warm as it does right now but I sure as hell can't fill a tag from it! Gonna get out and hope the wind isn't as bad as expected.


----------



## ruttin2

Had a tornado come less than a mile from my house last night and then destroy the little town a few miles from Me I drive threw that town to get to the farm I hunt a few people have house damage since big trees were thrown on to them a few cars as well and there personal belongings everywhere if some guys could throw a prayer up for the people that need it today in the little town of congress I am going to stop in today and see if anyone needs a hand with clean up with that being said I am in the stand the moon is bright and there is absolutely 0 wind thus far here's a view from my stand


----------



## PayneTrain

Hunting on new property this year and did not expect the way in to my tree to be flooded out! Oh well, set up shop in this cozy blind with a very calm wind. Hope it stays this calm


----------



## Southpaw43

cfdjay said:


> Snood is so right. I hunt Ohio, Missouri, Kansas and Iowa. Missouri is in the same boat as Ohio only a rifle season during the rut!


Kentuckys gun season is long an in the middle of the rut. Plus a muzzleloader an youth hunt in october. Pressured deer is the norm.


----------



## lutzweiser




----------



## lutzweiser

Not a bad view from the tree


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Nice pics. 

I think the rut is over. Yep


----------



## cfdjay

Man alive Ohio woods are crowded these days.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Public, pry so.


----------



## cfdjay

Nope. As private as it gets. If I wanted to hunt public I'll just hang a stand in the Xmas tree at the mall.


----------



## lutzweiser

Why are all my pic sideways?


----------



## nelliott

cfdjay said:


> Man alive Ohio woods are crowded these days.


10 years ago or longer I first started going to Delaware state park due to the two deer bag limit they had. My county only had one at the time and well, I really like shooting deer  now days going down there is ridiculous with the amount of people. It was never a problem seeing deer or hunting without seeing anyone or having someone walk in on your hunt. Its quite the madhouse these days. 

Talked to a couple different people that seen mature bucks that had does pinned down in bean field and plowed fields. They spotted these deer in the middle of the fields bedded down, one was Thursday am and one yesterday am. 

Seems like these bucks aren't having to cruise far or chase much to find a hot doe this year.


----------



## mathewsreaper

Thank you, this was last Wednesday November 13th, he was right behind a doe and I stopped him at 20yds, had to shoot through a couple of small twigs.
The taxidermist aged him at 2 1/12, certainly not huge, but I couldn't pass that drop tine up! He barely made a ten with a little 1" kicker.
I should have posted earlier, but just too busy with three kids!
From the little experience I have, I believe the big boys will be coming out to play this week, tomorrow looks perfect. Good luck to you all!



helix33 said:


> Nice buck, congrats.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## helix33

I saw two large shooters on my way to work at 7:30am this morning posturing at each other in a cut corn field about 100 yds off of the highway. I also was told that a giant buck had a doe pinned down in the middel of a wide open field over the weekend right off of a very busy road. So many people were stopping to look and take pictures of this deer that the State Highway Patrol had to be dispatched to keep traffic moving. This happened Saturday afternoon.


----------



## hollister851

Back to work for me but my buddy is seeing bigger bucks chasing does Saturday and today in waverly


----------



## BowOgre

I'm back to work for three then off for four more. Hopefully get it done then. Buddies are sending me pics of big ones on their feet during daytime.


----------



## fmf979

I think this week will still have a chance to see good activity. I hope anyway. I will be out friday saturday and sunday. If nothing else I hope to see some movment from the youth hunters saturday.


----------



## jemyers10pt

I just got back from Illinois. Need to go check my trail cams. From what I heard while I was gone it was on fire at home in southern Ohio.


----------



## apollo610

basnbuks said:


> Im over this place, will never hunt ohio in november again, unless i have private ground that every tom dick and harry( esp the amish) dont have access to. Been in the noble/ guernsey/ muskingham area for 2 weeks. Been a very weird rut. Saw 2 mature deer from stand 1 the day after the snow. Got into a stand miday and an hour latter had a massive body 1/2 rack buck stand up out of a clump of brush 50 yds below me, locked down with a doe. Then at 3 pm yesterday had 140-150 sneak in in me after i doe bleated 1 time. Came into 50yds and stood looking in the thickest stuff around me. I personally never saw a buck chase a doe while on stand the last 2 weeks. Although i didnt take a buck it will be the mist remembered trip as i was able to put my 75 yr old dad on a good buck. From here on out my ohio trips will be in oct b4 all the weekend warriors and rut hunters hit the woods.



Thanks, dont let the door hit ya!!
Ohio is not going to miss you in November, do us a favor and dont buy our rediculous OTC tags next year at all. No sweat off our backs!!


----------



## PayneTrain

Over the past 3 days my cam picked up 4 dinks all working a scrape during midday, one will be a very nice shooter in a couple years he's very wide and curls forward and a doe pissing on it yesterday. 2 were actually together which seems weird for this late? Conditions look right to sit on it tomorrow hoping the 10 I'm after comes to check it. Probably sitting all day tomorrow, hang in there everybody who hasn't filled their tag we still got time just need to be in a tree


----------



## PayneTrain

mathewsreaper said:


> View attachment 1808497
> 
> 
> My first ten point drop tine buck! Well, I've only shot two in my four years of bow hunting.......couldn't be happier!


Nice buck! Congrats, I'd be pretty happy too!


----------



## Nimhates

Hunted all week in Carroll county last week. Wind, cold and standing corn were all a real pain in the ***** to deal with. I saw three good bucks, but wow the patterns changed dramatically from last year to this. It was weird because almost all of the bucks I saw were simply walking and sniffing, no chasing, none seemed to have broken a sweat. My buddy killed a large doe on Friday...tarsals were clean as a whistle, not the slightest hint of estrus. Anyone else have a similar experience in that area?


----------



## basnbuks

apollo610 said:


> Thanks, dont let the door hit ya!!
> Ohio is not going to miss you in November, do us a favor and dont buy our rediculous OTC tags next year at all. No sweat off our backs!!


Workin on a lease now, hope its some of your coveted ground


----------



## Tn10point

basnbuks said:


> Workin on a lease now, hope its some of your coveted ground


Dude you should have known public land would be covered up with hunter in Nov. Its that way every year. We hunted on Tranquility half of last week. And it was packed full of hunters. Then we decided to start knocking on doors. And just when we were about to give up. We landed some private land. And got the invite to come back next year.


----------



## chaded

We don't have much public land in Ohio so of course it gets pounded pretty hard. You think bow season is bad just drive through during gun season lol.


----------



## Tn10point

Just want to say thanks Ohio and its residents. For being some of the most friendly people I have been around. We talked to a lot of people about a place to hunt. And all but one guy was extremely friendly. Even though I'm sure they get hunters knocking on their doors all the time. It kinda shocked me. When they found out we are from East Tn. That they come down here to the Smokey Mountains to visit. 
Again thanks Ohio for some awesome hunting and great hospitality.


----------



## basnbuks

Tn10point said:


> Dude you should have known public land would be covered up with hunter in Nov. Its that way every year. We hunted on Tranquility half of last week. And it was packed full of hunters. Then we decided to start knocking on doors. And just when we were about to give up. We landed some private land. And got the invite to come back next year.


Oh i expected other hunters, what i didnt expect was the locals to pile in and set up 50 yds in several stand locations. I didnt expect the amish to start their drives in bow season either. Ive been coming up off an on since 2005 and it gets worse every year, just had my taste of it. Was up several times in early bow scouting and never seen a soul, not 1 person in 3 trips.


----------



## mathewsreaper

Nimhates said:


> I saw three good bucks, but wow the patterns changed dramatically from last year to this. It was weird because almost all of the bucks I saw were simply walking and sniffing, no chasing, none seemed to have broken a sweat


So if Charles Alsheimer's rut prediction is right, we are just getting into the thick of it. His trickle rut theory seems to correct, I would be in a tree as much as possible this week up until at least the 25th. I personally have seen monsters the last two years closer to the new moon. Two days before to be exact, I missed a monster on Nov. 23rd 2011, he was at least a 170 class.


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

basnbuks said:


> Oh i expected other hunters, what i didnt expect was the locals to pile in and set up 50 yds in several stand locations. I didnt expect the amish to start their drives in bow season either. Ive been coming up off an on since 2005 and it gets worse every year, just had my taste of it. Was up several times in early bow scouting and never seen a soul, not 1 person in 3 trips.


Yep my dad has hunted public ground in southern Ohio since the late 80s. He probably isn't going to bow hunt there anymore. I don't understand why it's the locals fault though? They've always hunted there. Poaching is a different story altogether.


----------



## Nimhates

mathewsreaper said:


> So if Charles Alsheimer's rut prediction is right, we are just getting into the thick of it. His trickle rut theory seems to correct, I would be in a tree as much as possible this week up until at least the 25th. I personally have seen monsters the last two years closer to the new moon. Two days before to be exact, I missed a monster on Nov. 23rd 2011, he was at least a 170 class.


I think you may be correct. I will be out with my boy for the youth season and plan to hunt him pretty hard this coming weekend for that very reason. Good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## berdarien

I haven't been out in about 10 days. I have no clue why. Just been being lazy at home. I will be out first thing tomorrow though. I hope this storm will have them moving again.


----------



## medicsnoke

From what I saw, the rut has peaked and the best days were Nov. 13th and 14th but we will see with the next cold front


----------



## 2X_LUNG

The best rut activity I saw was on November 5th here in Ohio


----------



## ruttin2

Anyone hunting tomorrow I think I am going to try and hunt till noon and then grab lunch and hunt from 1 to dark


----------



## chaded

15th was the best day I seen with very little happening before that. In the past 3 years 2 or the bucks I have shot during bow season was at the end of the 2nd week of November and the end of the 3rd week of November so no worries really.


----------



## BLan

Tn10point said:


> Just want to say thanks Ohio and its residents. For being some of the most friendly people I have been around. We talked to a lot of people about a place to hunt. And all but one guy was extremely friendly. Even though I'm sure they get hunters knocking on their doors all the time. It kinda shocked me. When they found out we are from East Tn. That they come down here to the Smokey Mountains to visit.
> Again thanks Ohio for some awesome hunting and great hospitality.


Class act sir, come on back anytime.


----------



## mathewsreaper

Oh yes, don't miss tomorrow, if you can hunt, please don't miss tomorrow! Good _luck_...."where opportunity and preparation meet"


ruttin2 said:


> Anyone hunting tomorrow I think I am going to try and hunt till noon and then grab lunch and hunt from 1 to dark


----------



## PayneTrain

ruttin2 said:


> Anyone hunting tomorrow I think I am going to try and hunt till noon and then grab lunch and hunt from 1 to dark


Absolutely! Tomorrow is looking good down in SE Ohio and I'll probably be packing a MRE for an all day sit....or maybe just some snacks lol


----------



## mathewsreaper

My buddy just called me, two bucks chasing a doe all over his property. One is a 150 class deer, that's all it takes....one hot doe. Right place, right time....get out there:thumbs_up


----------



## ThunderEagle

PayneTrain said:


> Absolutely! Tomorrow is looking good down in SE Ohio and I'll probably be packing a MRE for an all day sit....or maybe just some snacks lol


These deer are really inconsiderate to not wait until the weekend!


----------



## grwill82

.last week 3 different 2 1/2 yr olds all clean. have a giant on cam from last Tuesday he too from photos tarsals clean. im baffled. gonna get out as much as possible this week.


----------



## emmac13

My son killed a 2.5 yo 18"wide 8/9pt on Nov 3 and is tarsals stunk. They were coated and while washing it the water dripping from them was brown and smelled.


----------



## mathews_rage

In my area, peak of pre-rut was Nov 3. Peak of the rut was 12th and 13th. Lots of bucks are still looking or on does right now but not as active as they were last week.


----------



## Hoffy24

my 21st birthday begins at midnight....probably wont make it out to the morning hunt as i may fall out of the stand haha but will defiently be sitting from noon till dark.....hoping i get a little birthday luck and a big boy walks past!


----------



## dspell20

Happy bday hoffy24. Be careful tonight you have the rest of your life to legally drink. Don't drink them all tonight! I hope you get a bday buck


----------



## sammusi

Drinking is forever you only get to hunt the rut 1 month out of the year . Go get a shot and get your ass to bed


----------



## 2X_LUNG

sammusi said:


> Drinking is forever you only get to hunt the rut 1 month out of the year . Go get a shot and get your ass to bed


Amen


----------



## PayneTrain

sammusi said:


> Drinking is forever you only get to hunt the rut 1 month out of the year . Go get a shot and get your ass to bed


Lol he's right! And don't lie and say this is the first night you're getting hammered! Although I sat all day on my bday and didn't see a thing :/


----------



## Rford2569

I just got home and the bucks were chasing doe all over tonight. Somehow I missed and 8 pointer at 25 yds.


----------



## terryu80

from Nov 5th to the 15th I had atleast 5 different bucks on my camera all in daylight hrs except 1 small one they appeared to just be cruising...no does


----------



## ArcheryRoad

North wind in morning going out to one of my best sets. Can't wait!!
Hoping these next two days r the ones to get it down!!
Good luck all--


----------



## Bwana

My son saw 2 140's & a 170ish....cruising 2 hrs. before dark tonight.


----------



## BLan

Had to go to the grocery and on the way into town saw more does on their feet than I have in a while.


----------



## mathewsreaper

Happy birthday Hoffy24! What a perfect day, good luck:wink:


Hoffy24 said:


> my 21st birthday begins at midnight....probably wont make it out to the morning hunt as i may fall out of the stand haha but will defiently be sitting from noon till dark.....hoping i get a little birthday luck and a big boy walks past!


----------



## 544daniel

I saw 2 small 8 pt bucks today around 9:30am eating under an apple tree. No does in sight.


----------



## KimberTac1911

On way to work saw 3 big boys chasing does. So if your union or logan county it's on up here. First time this year to see big bucks out. I have been hunting every weekend since opener. Also Friday nights and 3 days off work. Make sure to be in woods this weekend at least


----------



## 2X_LUNG

And wear your hunter orange!!!


----------



## ruttin2

Got in very late and very loud but set up at a pinch point with a new bow first time this bow has been out and I will shoot a doe if it presents its self lol the letting the doe thing walk is over with.


----------



## stonefly71

Froze my butt off yesterday and wind was nasty.Getting ready to head out now.I get late start due to raising 2 kids alone and having to take them to school every morning.But it is what it is.Good luck all.


----------



## Brodydad

Anyone seeing any chasing or has most buck activity slowed down??


----------



## helix33

Saw a mature buck killed on the road this morning on my way to work. He wasn't there yesterday evening when going home so it had to have happened overnight. With the spark in activity the last 3 days It appears that Charles Alsheimer's rut prediciotns are dead on agian. I think without a doubt there is some validity to his moon phase predicion method, which is backed by 20 yrs of research.


----------



## cfred70

helix33 said:


> It appears that Charles Alsheimer's rut prediciotns are dead on agian. I think without a doubt there is some validity to his moon phase predicion method, which is backed by 20 yrs of research.



I hope you are right and he is right because I'll be in stand for the next few days FINALLY!!


----------



## cfdjay

Deerless in a honey hole


----------



## standmaster

cfdjay said:


> Deerless in a honey hole


Ditto


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Slow so far hunting a great spot. Second morning all season in this stand. 2 bucks single doe
All day sit ahead


----------



## BLan

Been seeing a lot more deer driving to work. I don't think it's over.


----------



## PayneTrain

Freezing over a great spot. One dink so far.


----------



## BowOgre

For what it's worth at about 0315 this morning saw a 2.5 yr old 8pt with nose to ground run across road in franklin County.


----------



## mathews_rage

Rut is never over in November, so there are at least 2 weeks of rut left. I saw a younger buck with a doe that he was interested in last evening.


----------



## WEEGEE

i let a single doe walk by this morning ....no bucks
eat some breakfast and going back out....hardin co.


----------



## mandrroofing

mathews_rage said:


> Rut is never over in November, so there are at least 2 weeks of rut left. I saw a younger buck with a doe that he was interested in last evening.


Agreed, I seen rutting activity the last couple days of November before. sure it may slow down and then pick up and then slow down, be the stand as much as possible in November!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Dead this am. Sucked


----------



## wasp

Very slow yesterday evening and this morning. Saw a doe fawn and a yearling buck yesterday evening, a single 2 year old buck this morning, no does. Was in stand an hour before shooting light this morning, didn't even hear any deer walking through the woods. Southeast Ohio. Probably 2 slowest days of season so far for me.


----------



## Lmbhngr

helix33 said:


> Saw a mature buck killed on the road this morning on my way to work. He wasn't there yesterday evening when going home so it had to have happened overnight. With the spark in activity the last 3 days It appears that Charles Alsheimer's rut prediciotns are dead on agian. I think without a doubt there is some validity to his moon phase predicion method, which is backed by 20 yrs of research.


You think? I've been following him since 2008....he hasn't studied deer for all these years and not learned something. CA is money! Rattled 4 in this morning...a button, 1-1/2 yr old, an exceptional 3-1/2 yr old, and an older buck with ginormous brows. Thought about killing him, but Mr. Buttons was directly under me and I didn't want to risk giving away my position. Back out in a few.


----------



## helix33

Lmbhngr said:


> You think? I've been following him since 2008....he hasn't studied deer for all these years and not learned something. CA is money! Rattled 4 in this morning...a button, 1-1/2 yr old, an exceptional 3-1/2 yr old, and an older buck with ginormous brows. Thought about killing him, but Mr. Buttons was directly under me and I didn't want to risk giving away my position. Back out in a few.


I'm a believer. I've been following him for many years as well and yes he's always been on the money.


----------



## Lmbhngr

helix33 said:


> I'm a believer. I've been following him for many years as well and yes he's always been on the money.


Good to know...let's keep it our secret, haha. Might have to hook up one day and swap stories. We're not too far apart.


----------



## Lorijamie23

One doe all day so far.


----------



## PayneTrain

wasp said:


> Very slow yesterday evening and this morning. Saw a doe fawn and a yearling buck yesterday evening, a single 2 year old buck this morning, no does. Was in stand an hour before shooting light this morning, didn't even hear any deer walking through the woods. Southeast Ohio. Probably 2 slowest days of season so far for me.


Same here to the letter. Going right back out this pm though still, you?


----------



## cfred70

I'm headed out this evening in Fairfield county, haven't been to this farm since Saturday morn, hoping now with corn off they have moved into the timber


----------



## ruttin2

Okay fellas a lot of us are headed to the stand or already are in the stand let's see some of ur views tonight I'm sitting in my climber this evening about 80 yards from where I have been sitting its in a reveen I was looking over a cut corn field for the last month see deer every night have killed 2 does up there but I haven't killed in awhile and feel like killing a doe tonight I'm on a pinch point and see deer down here nearly every night so thought I would give it a try this morning I had a button buck come threw but let him walk I only sat till 930 cause I had somethings to do at And now I'm back in the stand I'll give a few views




























deer high way haha 









That's where I have been sitting over the cut corn field. 

Wish me luck I'm gonna try and let the air out of a slick head


----------



## PayneTrain

Sitting on a funnel over a creek. Wetlands and thick cover to my front with a winding cleared path to my back and a railroad on my left. Wind pushing toward the railroad. First time climbing this tree, had to settle for about 12' up.


----------



## snoodcrusher

I hunted SE Ohio nearly every day from Nov 2-Nov17. I witnessed very little rutting activity and saw few deer. I went back to work yesterday and at work today while driving, (I work for a public utility company on a rural route), I saw bucks moving at all hours of the day. Some were chasing but most had that dazed look, just traveling at that slow deliberate pace, headed for parts unknown, looking for a hot doe. I was not in Ohio today but I was in WV in a bordering county. I have to think they were likely doing the same everywhere in this part of the country today. It's days like this when they're on their feet all day that many big bucks hit the dirt. Good luck to you guys who are hunting today and this week.


----------



## Tim/OH

I haven't hunted since Sunday morning because of work but I will be in a tree tomorrow morning....


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## helix33

I know of two people that hit mature bucks today with their vehicles. On my way home tonight I saw two150 class deer in seperate fields and both had their nose to the ground. Things have kicked in tremendously here in the last few days 
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Wife is seeing more movement on the farm. Too bad I am back to work in Germany!


----------



## KimberTac1911

I got to wait til Saturday and Sunday. This is tortue for bowhunters lol. Shouldn't have taken time of work around the 5th lol


----------



## Alpha Burnt

helix33 said:


> Saw a mature buck killed on the road this morning on my way to work. He wasn't there yesterday evening when going home so it had to have happened overnight. With the spark in activity the last 3 days It appears that Charles Alsheimer's rut prediciotns are dead on agian. I think without a doubt there is some validity to his moon phase predicion method, which is backed by 20 yrs of research.


Has he said what it will be next year (2014). I have to pick vacation in late December so I do not want to go back to work again when it is prime like I did this year.


----------



## Hunter4Ever

helix33 said:


> I know of two people that hit mature bucks today with their vehicles. On my way home tonight I saw two150 class deer in seperate fields and both had their nose to the ground. Things have kicked in tremendously here in the last few days
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Dang I hope it is kicking! My work has had me slammed but finally getting out tomorrow afternoon and all day Thursday ! Good luck everyone!!!!


----------



## ronjohn

Things came together for me today, after 18 straight days I finally got an opportunity at one the bucks I have had on camera since August ... This guy was cruising the down wind side of a bedding area today at 1:15pm. Here in Carroll county over the past 4 or 5 days the bigger guys have really been on the move...


----------



## chaded

Going to be out tomorrow and the next day. Hoping for good things.


----------



## helix33

I don't think so, it usually comes out in July or August.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helix33

ronjohn said:


> Things came together for me today, after 18 straight days I finally got an opportunity at one the bucks I have had on camera since August ... This guy was cruising the down wind side of a bedding area today at 1:15pm. Here in Carroll county over the past 4 or 5 days the bigger guys have really been on the move...
> View attachment 1809874


Awesome bucks, congrats.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dspell20

Congrats Ronjohn that's is one heck of a buck. Way to hunt hard and get it done


----------



## PayneTrain

ronjohn said:


> Things came together for me today, after 18 straight days I finally got an opportunity at one the bucks I have had on camera since August ... This guy was cruising the down wind side of a bedding area today at 1:15pm. Here in Carroll county over the past 4 or 5 days the bigger guys have really been on the move...
> View attachment 1809874


Congrats, good lookin buck. Way to stick it out


----------



## stonefly71

Sat from 10:00 till dark saw what looked to be a buck chasing a doe through some woods a few 100 yrds away.other than that nothing.Did find fresh track that wasn't there last night but there this morn.I think they are sill moving more at night around where I hunt.I usually see 3 does and a small buck but nothing last few days.It could be from the dirt bags that I ran into last week who was trying to chase after some does they jumped up.I mean they was running after them trying to shoot them as they was running through the woods.


----------



## mathews_rage

What a brute, congrats ronjon


----------



## emmac13

Right at end of shoting light saw a buck running a doe on field edge then across field.


----------



## ohiobucks

Alpha Burnt said:


> Has he said what it will be next year (2014). I have to pick vacation in late December so I do not want to go back to work again when it is prime like I did this year.


CA says the 2nd full moon after the autumnal equinox is like the starting gate of the rut. 3 days prior to that full moon is when the more aggressive seeking phase starts, per CA...


----------



## AJH1027

Anyone seeing much activity in the Athens area? I hunted nov. 8th thru the morning of the 17th. The 5th and 6th showed a few mature bucks scoping out our food plots in daylight. The 9th thru the 11th we saw a crazy amount bucks of all ages mostly chasing but not much seeking, watched a big 8pt breed a doe on the 9th, starting the 12th things slowed up. still witnessed some chasing in daylight and a few sightings of mature bucks locked down with does. By the 15th started seeing doe in groups on a normal feeding pattern with only a few small bucks checking them out. Don't know if we just had the first few hot does in the area that drew so many bucks in early... Confused about a predicted late rut, last years activity didn't start till the 8th -10th with daylight cruising and no real witnessed chasing till the following week. Overall we were more than happy with our trip, just curious how anyone else in the area faired out.


----------



## WEEGEE

if it ain't one thing it's another.....3 steps from stand phone vibrates.......dad,this is alicia i've just been hit head on by some kid on his cell phone..
you ok? yeah......bubby ok ? yeah,but your truck is wrecked

ok i'll be right there ,give me a few minutes.

i know that big ol narley buck was laying there laughing his butt off!
he looked at those does and said...YES


----------



## jemyers10pt

Just be glad they are ok. That buck will wait. Hes not that important anyhow. But I would like to see you get him. Glad everyone is ok.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Congrats Ronjon! Killer buck!


----------



## cfred70

Sat this evening and had 6 does throughout the evening come into the field, while there 3 different bucks chase them all over the field. 2 youngins and 1 decent 10 that probably needs another year to grow, but the most "rut activity" Ive seen all year


----------



## jamesbalog

Only got to sit about an hour and fifteen mins tonight but didn't see a thing


----------



## cenochs

Alpha Burnt said:


> Has he said what it will be next year (2014). I have to pick vacation in late December so I do not want to go back to work again when it is prime like I did this year.


Looks to be early Nov 6


----------



## kev2004

Well filled my buck tag last friday with a decent 11pt Definitely not the biggest buck in my area, but with a year and half old son at home (that i was missing terribly) i had to set my priorities straight and put meat in the freezer. Grunted him in from over 100 yds. After i grunted, he instantly got all stiff legged and strutted in to fifteen yards. What a weird rut it's been this year! Had two buddies that said yesterday they had giants chasing does so hard that they even yelled "hey stupid stop running" to attempt to get a shot and they never stopped. Plan on putting another slick head in the freezer during gun season and call it a year! Goodluck guys and be safe![/B]


----------



## BROX

Had 5 does pass by at 60yds and went into the cut corn field about 15-20 min later a small buck came from down wind checking them out and pushed one passed me THWACK end of that story!


----------



## helix33

kev2004 said:


> Well filled my buck tag last friday with a decent 11pt Definitely not the biggest buck in my area, but with a year and half old son at home (that i was missing terribly) i had to set my priorities straight and put meat in the freezer. Grunted him in from over 100 yds. After i grunted, he instantly got all stiff legged and strutted in to fifteen yards. What a weird rut it's been this year! Had two buddies that said yesterday they had giants chasing does so hard that they even yelled "hey stupid stop running" to attempt to get a shot and they never stopped. Plan on putting another slick head in the freezer during gun season and call it a year! Goodluck guys and be safe![/B]


Congrats, Nice buck.


----------



## helix33

Saw a few more road casualties from overnight last night on my way to work today.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

WEEGEE said:


> if it ain't one thing it's another.....3 steps from stand phone vibrates.......dad,this is alicia i've just been hit head on by some kid on his cell phone..
> you ok? yeah......bubby ok ? yeah,but your truck is wrecked
> 
> ok i'll be right there ,give me a few minutes.
> 
> i know that big ol narley buck was laying there laughing his butt off!
> he looked at those does and said...YES


Glad they are ok!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ronjohn said:


> Things came together for me today, after 18 straight days I finally got an opportunity at one the bucks I have had on camera since August ... This guy was cruising the down wind side of a bedding area today at 1:15pm. Here in Carroll county over the past 4 or 5 days the bigger guys have really been on the move...
> View attachment 1809874


Great buck! Way to keep after them! 18 straight days is some hard hunting!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

kev2004 said:


> Well filled my buck tag last friday with a decent 11pt Definitely not the biggest buck in my area, but with a year and half old son at home (that i was missing terribly) i had to set my priorities straight and put meat in the freezer. Grunted him in from over 100 yds. After i grunted, he instantly got all stiff legged and strutted in to fifteen yards. What a weird rut it's been this year! Had two buddies that said yesterday they had giants chasing does so hard that they even yelled "hey stupid stop running" to attempt to get a shot and they never stopped. Plan on putting another slick head in the freezer during gun season and call it a year! Goodluck guys and be safe![/B]


Congrats! Great buck!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

BROX said:


> Had 5 does pass by at 60yds and went into the cut corn field about 15-20 min later a small buck came from down wind checking them out and pushed one passed me THWACK end of that story!


Congrats on the freezer filler! I'll be looking for one of those my next time out. Like someone said yesterday the time to let them walk by has passed for me! lol


----------



## bigredneck61088

Dead here in trumbull, this stand was prime for rut last yr.... havent seen a deer in 4-5 sits


----------



## OHhunterIO

anybody seeing anything in the parkman/garrettsville area? I've seen zero rut activity and still have gro ups of five doe's showing up on cam every night with no bucks lagging behind. Idk what the hells going on. After one of three mature bucks over there and not a single one had show in daylight and now it's been over a week since I've gotten a picture of one. All these doe's better start coming into estrous like now.


----------



## helix33

OHhunterIO said:


> anybody seeing anything in the parkman/garrettsville area? I've seen zero rut activity and still have gro ups of five doe's showing up on cam every night with no bucks lagging behind. Idk what the hells going on. After one of three mature bucks over there and not a single one had show in daylight and now it's been over a week since I've gotten a picture of one. All these doe's better start coming into estrous like now.


I actually think with the way things are shaking out the the very best bow hunting is going to be right around Thanksgiving or that weekend. I say this because rut activity has spiked in my area the last 3 days with multiple major buck sightings and also road kills which we hadn't had before now. I would expect that the Mature bucks will be locked down tight by Saturday or Sunday. After 3 or 4 days of lockdown the trolling will begin and every buck in the area will be up and on their feet searching for one last hot doe. I actually think this will roll right into the first few days of the Ohio gun season which might cause a masacre those first few days.


----------



## helix33

Hunt hard from now until the orange army takes over!


----------



## jre4192

Yesterday afternoon I saw bucks all over the place while driving in eastern Brown County.


----------



## helix33

jre4192 said:


> Yesterday afternoon I saw bucks all over the place while driving in eastern Brown County.


Yea, I believe the full moon tripped the light switch. I've witnessed much more activity in Ross and Pickaway counties since Monday.


----------



## OHhunterIO

Thanks! wasn't going to hunt today, but now I'm gonna rush home after work and grab my gear and head out. Should be in the tree by 3:30


----------



## nstrut

I saw the three deer in Darke County today in the same sit! One was even a 2 1/2 yr old 8-point.

1+1+1= 3

Three deer in one day + Darke County = The woods are on absolute fire!:tongue:

If you can't sense my frustration, I don't know what else to say. I'm still at it hard though.

Like I told a friend of mine, I might not be very smart, but I damn persistent.


----------



## irishhacker

Smart darke county hunters are letting their spot rest this year while they hunt in preble county lol


----------



## helix33

nstrut said:


> I saw the three deer in Darke County today in the same sit! One was even a 2 1/2 yr old 8-point.
> 
> 1+1+1= 3
> 
> Three deer in one day + Darke County = The woods are on absolute fire!:tongue:
> 
> If you can't sense my frustration, I don't know what else to say. I'm still at it hard though.
> 
> Like I told a friend of mine, I might not be very smart, but I damn persistent.


I understand your pain, kinda how I've been feeling until the last few days of seeing good movement. I had 25 stand hours in hunting around my work schedule and had only seen one 4 point dink lol. Leaving work early today to give it another shot.


----------



## ruttin2

I like to kill a nice buck as much as the next guy I went to a farm down in Holmes county I have been going there sine I have been a kid well today was the first time down there this year and like I ask I like to kill a big one as much as the next guy I have killed 3 does this year and only had my buck tag left well at 730 this morning I seen a big boddied buck coming to me grabbed a quick peak at his rack grabbed my bow BC I only had a small window to shoot I stopped him he was at 38 yards I put my 40 yard pin a little low and pin wheeled him he's only a small 8 pointer around 100 inches older deer poor genetics which is odd for this area he ran about 60 yards the last 40 yards was the most blood I have ever seen in a blood trail and I'm using muzzys and holy crap I have killed about 12 deer with muzzys and never had one this good before always good but not this good lol who says u need a rage for a huge blood trail!


----------



## BLan

There are days that I read this thread and think, "It doesn't matter that I'm at work, nobody is seeing anything." But then there are days that I'm like, "Man I need to get out of here and hit the woods." I should just stop reading this thread when I'm at work, but I can't, I'm addicted.


----------



## gr8fulyDeadly00

Heard that blan... I feel the same way


----------



## stonefly71

Don't forget this weekend is youth hunt so have to wear orange Saturday and Sunday.or atleast on public land you do.


----------



## dirt_diver

BLan said:


> There are days that I read this thread and think, "It doesn't matter that I'm at work, nobody is seeing anything." But then there are days that I'm like, "Man I need to get out of here and hit the woods." I should just stop reading this thread when I'm at work, but I can't, I'm addicted.


Yep. Me too.


----------



## ruttin2

If its private land do u have to wear orange during youth season ? Doesn't matter I am tagged out anyways but I may still take my girlfriend out If she has a day off


----------



## irishhacker

If it is in the state of Ohio.. you have to wear orange during any gun season.


----------



## tinbeater

ruttin2 said:


> If its private land do u have to wear orange during youth season ? Doesn't matter I am tagged out anyways but I may still take my girlfriend out If she has a day off


Yep got to wear it


----------



## ohiobow

yep.. just got back in from setting up 2 ground blinds for my boy to drop a couple does this weekend 1 at 2 diffrent properties. jumped 3 diffrent bucks all layed up with doe's 2 in fence rows and one in a crp field. he's allready shot his buck so hoping for some doe managment this weekend


----------



## ohiobucks

BLan said:


> There are days that I read this thread and think, "It doesn't matter that I'm at work, nobody is seeing anything." But then there are days that I'm like, "Man I need to get out of here and hit the woods." I should just stop reading this thread when I'm at work, but I can't, I'm addicted.


And then there are days when you're at work reading this, and leave just to go hunting because everyone on here is seeing deer, and then you get skunked...those days suck.


----------



## PayneTrain

Last night I slightly bumped two doe that were on the rr tracks which was my way to the tree and then saw another at last light headed away from me but still better movement than last week and it seems all the young bucks around me are moving a lot more as well, shooter still moving at night hopefully he gets out during the day. After two all day sits I took today off, but will be back at it all day tomorrow since I can't hunt this weekend. Kind of wish I wasn't going to NC for thanksgiving weekend...looks like I'll be reading this thread wishing I was in the woods! 

Athens OH


----------



## swelms22

Checked my camera in my new spot (Cuyahoga county) yesterday. 850 pictures in 4 days! All deer lots of doe a couple 120's (one at 11:30am)and a bunch if 1.5 year olds. Sat from 4:15 till dark (after work) and had a doe sprint past me with a buck chasing 70 yards behind her. So pumped to finally see deer again! Back out tonight hoping to get a shot off on one of the 3.5 year old 120's. Happy Hunting everyone!


----------



## joejoe8

PayneTrain said:


> Last night I slightly bumped two doe that were on the rr tracks which was my way to the tree and then saw another at last light headed away from me but still better movement than last week and it seems all the young bucks around me are moving a lot more as well, shooter still moving at night hopefully he gets out during the day. After two all day sits I took today off, but will be back at it all day tomorrow since I can't hunt this weekend. Kind of wish I wasn't going to NC for thanksgiving weekend...looks like I'll be reading this thread wishing I was in the woods!
> 
> Athens OH



What part of Nc? I might be headed to Athens that same weekend. Still have a tag burning a hole after hunting 5-14. Ready to get back!


----------



## PayneTrain

joejoe8 said:


> What part of Nc? I might be headed to Athens that same weekend. Still have a tag burning a hole after hunting 5-14. Ready to get back!


Oh I'm going down to Hilton Head for the week with family. The way things are shaping up that should be a good weekend, I agree with helix33 and that the following monday could be a slaughter for the orange army. It has been very slow the past two weeks and just over the weekend things have really picked up, will have more update after a camera check and full day sit tomorrow


----------



## wasp

Hunted this morning in southeast Ohio and saw a single doe and then a group of 3 yearling bucks together, all just eating. Been pretty slow the last few days.


----------



## shortstick28

Haven't had a chance to hunt this week bc of work but have seen a ton of deer out in the fields where I normally don't see them on my way home around 4:30-4:45


----------



## Bones444

Look at the time and date! Sometimes you cant win!!!!


----------



## Outback Man

Bones444 said:


> View attachment 1810554
> View attachment 1810553
> Look at the time and date! Sometimes you cant win!!!!


Ha...that's just about my luck


----------



## ohiobow

a minute late and a dollar short lol gl this weekend


----------



## Rattle'Em'Up

*Dad's first Deer at home!*

My dad has hunted for over 15 years mostly on our farm in Fairfield county. A few years back we built a ladder stand together and put it in our woods back at his home in Darke county. He has lived there 30 years and started hunting his property the last 3 but nothing more than just going out to spend a few hours here and there sitting in the woods to enjoy peace. Well yesterday morning after work he decided to head out around 730 and sit. He texted me and said he had the biggest buck of his life at 35 yards but the bucks was quartering to him and he is just to ethical to force a bad shot, so the buck lives to see another day. He went to sleep and woke up early to hit the woods again for an evening hunt, this time the result was huge! Dad had two does walking the trail 15 yards away, he slowly raise his bow and squeezed the trigger. He smoked her, he texted me immediately to tell me he shot a doe! I called him since I couldn't be there in person and talked to him as he tracked her, 40 yards later I hear a huge excited scream "there she is".... I wish I could have been there with him because this was one of the most excited hunting experiences I've been apart of and it was all over him killing one at home!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Rattle'Em'Up said:


> My dad has hunted for over 15 years mostly on our farm in Fairfield county. A few years back we built a ladder stand together and put it in our woods back at his home in Darke county. He has lived there 30 years and started hunting his property the last 3 but nothing more than just going out to spend a few hours here and there sitting in the woods to enjoy peace. Well yesterday morning after work he decided to head out around 730 and sit. He texted me and said he had the biggest buck of his life at 35 yards but the bucks was quartering to him and he is just to ethical to force a bad shot, so the buck lives to see another day. He went to sleep and woke up early to hit the woods again for an evening hunt, this time the result was huge! Dad had two does walking the trail 15 yards away, he slowly raise his bow and squeezed the trigger. He smoked her, he texted me immediately to tell me he shot a doe! I called him since I couldn't be there in person and talked to him as he tracked her, 40 yards later I hear a huge excited scream "there she is".... I wish I could have been there with him because this was one of the most excited hunting experiences I've been apart of and it was all over him killing one at home!
> View attachment 1810580


Great story. Great story on ethical hunting and good decision in the stand. CONGRATS!


----------



## Luns

Only saw a single doe tonight.....slooooooooow night


----------



## nomansland

Shot him last Friday the 16th. Doe came screaming through and had 3 bucks chasing her. Two young ones and this guy a little behind panting and drooling. He was exhausted from chasing so hard. Smoked him at 25 yards and he went 10 yards and dropped dead. Noble County.


----------



## holterross

Hunted a cut corn field tonight seen 24 total 11 of those were bucks all young biggest was around 100 inches.. 4 of them were dogging a doe hard.. First real chasing I have seen all year.. Several lone does feeding in the field that the bucks did not bother I assume they were already bred ?? Really not sure at this point rut has me confused.. Several big bucks have been killed the last few days including this hog by my friends dad. 8 3/4 inch bases main frame 6 with split brows , roughed out at 155 










8 3/4 in bases


----------



## BowtechHunter65

nomansland said:


> Shot him last Friday the 16th. Doe came screaming through and had 3 bucks chasing her. Two young ones and this guy a little behind panting and drooling. He was exhausted from chasing so hard. Smoked him at 25 yards and he went 10 yards and dropped dead. Noble County.


Nice Buck


----------



## BowtechHunter65

holterross said:


> Hunted a cut corn field tonight seen 24 total 11 of those were bucks all young biggest was around 100 inches.. 4 of them were dogging a doe hard.. First real chasing I have seen all year.. Several lone does feeding in the field that the bucks did not bother I assume they were already bred ?? Really not sure at this point rut has me confused.. Several big bucks have been killed the last few days including this hog by my friends dad. 8 3/4 inch bases main frame 6 with split brows , roughed out at 155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 3/4 in bases


Man what bases and brow tines. CONGRATS


----------



## helix33

Outback Man said:


> Ha...that's just about my luck


Mine to lol


----------



## mathews_rage

whoa, that mass is awesome. Looks like hes got around 8" in mass by the base. Congrats, what a buck.


----------



## helix33

Rattle'Em'Up said:


> My dad has hunted for over 15 years mostly on our farm in Fairfield county. A few years back we built a ladder stand together and put it in our woods back at his home in Darke county. He has lived there 30 years and started hunting his property the last 3 but nothing more than just going out to spend a few hours here and there sitting in the woods to enjoy peace. Well yesterday morning after work he decided to head out around 730 and sit. He texted me and said he had the biggest buck of his life at 35 yards but the bucks was quartering to him and he is just to ethical to force a bad shot, so the buck lives to see another day. He went to sleep and woke up early to hit the woods again for an evening hunt, this time the result was huge! Dad had two does walking the trail 15 yards away, he slowly raise his bow and squeezed the trigger. He smoked her, he texted me immediately to tell me he shot a doe! I called him since I couldn't be there in person and talked to him as he tracked her, 40 yards later I hear a huge excited scream "there she is".... I wish I could have been there with him because this was one of the most excited hunting experiences I've been apart of and it was all over him killing one at home!
> View attachment 1810580


Awesome, tell him congrats from the guys and gals here on Archery Talk.


----------



## helix33

nomansland said:


> Shot him last Friday the 16th. Doe came screaming through and had 3 bucks chasing her. Two young ones and this guy a little behind panting and drooling. He was exhausted from chasing so hard. Smoked him at 25 yards and he went 10 yards and dropped dead. Noble County.


Congrats, great buck.


----------



## nomansland

holterross said:


> Hunted a cut corn field tonight seen 24 total 11 of those were bucks all young biggest was around 100 inches.. 4 of them were dogging a doe hard.. First real chasing I have seen all year.. Several lone does feeding in the field that the bucks did not bother I assume they were already bred ?? Really not sure at this point rut has me confused.. Several big bucks have been killed the last few days including this hog by my friends dad. 8 3/4 inch bases main frame 6 with split brows , roughed out at 155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 3/4 in bases


Holy mass! Great buck!


----------



## helix33

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Man what bases and brow tines. CONGRATS


Wow, what character!


----------



## helix33

Saw 2 small bucks tonight both had their noses to the ground. Heard some movement at last light but never did see the deer.


----------



## BOCH

Great buck an awesome pictures...Boch


----------



## cwcamographics

Congrats. Got a new place to hunt tonight. More of a scouting set than anything and saw 21. Deer were everywhere in the fresh cut corn. Got my buck but still excited.


----------



## cgs1967

nomansland said:


> Shot him last Friday the 16th. Doe came screaming through and had 3 bucks chasing her. Two young ones and this guy a little behind panting and drooling. He was exhausted from chasing so hard. Smoked him at 25 yards and he went 10 yards and dropped dead. Noble County.


Congrats! Nice buck!


----------



## cgs1967

Tell him congrats from all of us for sure. That is a great buck and love the mass and the brow times for sure. I only dream of a buck like that. Awesome!


----------



## SouthsideRoad

holterross said:


> Hunted a cut corn field tonight seen 24 total 11 of those were bucks all young biggest was around 100 inches.. 4 of them were dogging a doe hard.. First real chasing I have seen all year.. Several lone does feeding in the field that the bucks did not bother I assume they were already bred ?? Really not sure at this point rut has me confused.. Several big bucks have been killed the last few days including this hog by my friends dad. 8 3/4 inch bases main frame 6 with split brows , roughed out at 155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 3/4 in bases


I've shot some deer that score well..but I would trade everyone of them for that buck. Absolutely my dream buck.


----------



## Tacomaman

Is there usually some rutting activity first week of December for the first shotgun hunt ?? Thinking about bringing me a shotgun to hunt this,but mainly will be bowhunting for the week in the city.


----------



## Tim/OH

Seen 5 deer no bucks....3 does was running through the woods like they were being chased by a buck so I grabbed my bow got ready and waited to see "nothing" smh....nothing was chasing them but themselves lol...they did this for like 5 min just running around in circle.


Tim


----------



## nitro943

Ive been looking for the that buck for about..oh....35 years now


----------



## chaded

Didn't see anything until the last half hour of shooting light. Had 4 does come out into the cut corn field and while I was climbing down the tree there was a buck that came out of the thicket on a mission to the cut corn field. Going out tomorrow and instead of hunting in the woods I am going on the edge to hunt near the field. Of course they will be in the woods though this time.


----------



## shortstick28

holterross said:


> Hunted a cut corn field tonight seen 24 total 11 of those were bucks all young biggest was around 100 inches.. 4 of them were dogging a doe hard.. First real chasing I have seen all year.. Several lone does feeding in the field that the bucks did not bother I assume they were already bred ?? Really not sure at this point rut has me confused.. Several big bucks have been killed the last few days including this hog by my friends dad. 8 3/4 inch bases main frame 6 with split brows , roughed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 3/4 in bases[/QUOTE
> 
> Holy mass ! That thing is just knarley. Congrats to him !!


----------



## nomansland

cgs1967 said:


> Congrats! Nice buck!


Thanks


----------



## sammusi

Would you guys say that rattling is gonna be a waste at this point in the game ? Last few weeks it's worked well for me last weekend it did nothing and going back this weekend for all day sits . I just didn't wanna give myself away if they aren't responding to calling anymore . Any advice would be appreciated .


----------



## APAsuphan

That buck is freaking awesome! Wow!


----------



## SouthsideRoad

sammusi said:


> Would you guys say that rattling is gonna be a waste at this point in the game ? Last few weeks it's worked well for me last weekend it did nothing and going back this weekend for all day sits . I just didn't wanna give myself away if they aren't responding to calling anymore . Any advice would be appreciated .


I would give it a go. I've had my best luck rattling the lock down phase. When a mature one comes off a doe, and he hears horns crashing he comes. Doesn't have to seek because he knows they're fighting for a reason.


----------



## z7master167

sammusi said:


> Would you guys say that rattling is gonna be a waste at this point in the game ? Last few weeks it's worked well for me last weekend it did nothing and going back this weekend for all day sits . I just didn't wanna give myself away if they aren't responding to calling anymore . Any advice would be appreciated .


Buddy of mine rattled in a decent 8 and 2 spikes today, i havent rattled one in, in a couple years..


----------



## jemcmichael

Was able to slip into the woods for an hour and 20 minutes this evening in Portage County. Blind called a smallish eight in with the grunt tube. Neck on that guy was huge. Also getting more daytime activity on the cameras. I'm buying into the Alsheimer rut calendar. The next couple weekends should be great.


----------



## jamesbalog

shortstick28 said:


> holterross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hunted a cut corn field tonight seen 24 total 11 of those were bucks all young biggest was around 100 inches.. 4 of them were dogging a doe hard.. First real chasing I have seen all year.. Several lone does feeding in the field that the bucks did not bother I assume they were already bred ?? Really not sure at this point rut has me confused.. Several big bucks have been killed the last few days including this hog by my friends dad. 8 3/4 inch bases main frame 6 with split brows , roughed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 3/4 in bases[/QUOTE
> 
> Holy mass ! That thing is just knarley. Congrats to him !!
> 
> 
> 
> One of if not the coolest looking buck I've ever saw
Click to expand...


----------



## grwill82

*that is a once in a lifetime deer! congrats.One observation, if I got one like that, u wud c me in that pic smiling like the butchers dog!!!!! trumbull have not seen a deer all week!!!! pulled 3 cams .not one!!! I have 5 nice bucks qne monster bunch of does and fawns. but their pattern changed huge. lil confused but they will come out of that underground bunker soon enuf.someone will have to pee.:]*


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> Seen 5 deer no bucks....3 does was running through the woods like they were being chased by a buck so I grabbed my bow got ready and waited to see "nothing" smh....nothing was chasing them but themselves lol...they did this for like 5 min just running around in circle.
> 
> 
> Tim


I've seen does do that in the past and a guy told me that they'll do that when they're about to come in. Don't know but that's what he claimed.


----------



## Tim/OH

helix33 said:


> I've seen does do that in the past and a guy told me that they'll do that when they're about to come in. Don't know but that's what he claimed.


 I hope its true because the more does in heat the better lol.

Tim


----------



## Tim/OH

It's pouring down rain right now...who's heading out who's staying in?

I'm up and ready just debating if I should go or not.



Tim


----------



## helix33

Tim/OH said:


> It's pouring down rain right now...who's heading out who's staying in?
> 
> I'm up and ready just debating if I should go or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Tim


Not me, getting ready for work.


----------



## standmaster

Desperation mode trying to get it done before guns start. I moved in closer to where I saw two measley bucks cruising yesterday morning. Hoping a shooter does it.


----------



## nurface

Not sittin in the rain


----------



## Tim/OH

Yeah Im staying in...I have a bad cold right now anyways going back to sleep until its time for me to go into work....good luck to those who are going to sit in the rain.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## sammusi

Thanks for the replies on my question good luck to all of you and hope I can post something nice this weekend


----------



## Outback Man

I stayed in. Figure watch the em weather and head out early and either pack in the climber and check a new area of the woods or hang a new stand between to cornfields...if they are finally cut.


----------



## foxcat

Saw a nice 8pt chasing a doe across a field 8:40 this morning on the way into work. Fairfield County, Route 37 near Pleasantville Rd.


----------



## jamesbalog

Tim/OH said:


> Yeah Im staying in...I have a bad cold right now anyways going back to sleep until its time for me to go into work....good luck to those who are going to sit in the rain.
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> sent from my lone wolf


I sat for the first hour and got out and left. Seen the biggest buck I've ever saw while hunting standing in a cut cornfield while I was walking out. Roughly 200 yards from my stand

He had to be close to that magic 170" mark. I should have stayed put


----------



## mathewsreaper

Sat last night from 3:00 to 5:30, saw a 2 1/2 year old buck chasing a doe for a good 20 minutes below me. I think he wore her down, went into the thick stuff and got lucky. I could have shot her at one point, but I thought he deserved to have some fun after all that chasing! Too cool to watch, loved every minute of it!


----------



## cfred70

foxcat said:


> Saw a nice 8pt chasing a doe across a field 8:40 this morning on the way into work. Fairfield County, Route 37 near Pleasantville Rd.


Thats pretty close to where I hunt, how big of an 8, I'm less than a mile from there


----------



## Hoffy24

I have yet to see a mature deer during daylight....and all my pictures of them are still during night :/


----------



## chaded

It says it is going to stop raining around noon where I hunt. That works out perfect because the past couple times I haven't been going out until noon anyways because they haven't been moving until right before dark.


----------



## cfred70

chaded said:


> It says it is going to stop raining around noon where I hunt. That works out perfect because the past couple times I haven't been going out until noon anyways because they haven't been moving until right before dark.


I've noticed the same thing, even on my cams, not much movement until after 430


----------



## foxcat

cfred70 said:


> Thats pretty close to where I hunt, how big of an 8, I'm less than a mile from there


I'd say 130's, 3.5 yr old.


----------



## mfoltz

I have notice that too,i only have one big buck on camera durning the day it was at 5:00 pm. I hoping the rut is late this year I have been hunting a lot sence oct 25. we have a good woods that's always good during the rut,we have stayed out not hunted much until the rut came around,we have a lot of does.i have seen does and small buck every time that I have gone out but I haven't seen a big one in rang. On nov 6 I seen a nice one 400 yards away laying with a doe in an open field by road,and it seem like every night my dad or brother text me that their were big bucks in almost every field around are house but I haven't seen them in the woods while hunting. then it cooled off for a few days. The last couple of days my dad and brother on their way to work have seen 150 and 160 classes in the feild chasing and I got a 150 on camera at 5:00am,but then when I go hunting I only see does and small bucks one that was decent but not a shooter chasing and running threw the woods. I don't understand how we see all these big bucks running around but we haven't seen while hunting. it almost seems like their not moving until dark which is strange if the rut is in.


----------



## medicsnoke

8 does this morning and not a buck to be seen. IMO the rut has definitely peaked, still will have some trickle action but gone are the days of crazy mad dash rut fired bucks


----------



## Hunter4Ever

Stayed out through the rain now weather is perfect. My reward to this point is a big fat 0! Staying out till dark good luck all !


----------



## nstrut

medicsnoke said:


> 8 does this morning and not a buck to be seen. IMO the rut has definitely peaked, still will have some trickle action but gone are the days of crazy mad dash rut fired bucks


I personally have not seen many of those days in the first place. Peaked or not, with the dark of the moon right around the corner I wouldn't exactly give up hope.

Remember, one hot doe can change your season in a heartbeat. Stay positive and hunt hard. There are still some good opportunities all the way up until the orange army hits the woods, and I
suspect they will still be witnessing some rutting activity then.

Keep at it boys!


----------



## Tim/OH

jamesbalog said:


> I sat for the first hour and got out and left. Seen the biggest buck I've ever saw while hunting standing in a cut cornfield while I was walking out. Roughly 200 yards from my stand
> 
> He had to be close to that magic 170" mark. I should have stayed put


 Wow get back in there asap....good luck


----------



## fmf979

Just saw a 6 point cruising by. Maybe there is hope.


----------



## ThunderEagle

fmf979 said:


> Just saw a 6 point cruising by. Maybe there is hope.


Only if you don't have to be at work....


----------



## Ohio Bucks

In the tree now. Slight wind but no rain today. I live for these gloomy November days. Hope to have something come through.


----------



## BLan

I'm planning on going out and changing camera cards this evening when I get home; I just don't know if I'm going to take the bow along just in case or try to slip in and out and just change cards? I won't get to the farm and into the woods until 5:15 probably.


----------



## ohiobucks

Beautiful afternoon, in the tree now. Using my climber in a new tree due to the SE wind. Lots of sign out here, we'll see...


----------



## helix33

medicsnoke said:


> 8 does this morning and not a buck to be seen. IMO the rut has definitely peaked, still will have some trickle action but gone are the days of crazy mad dash rut fired bucks


Well if you think so lol. I'm in the Insurance Industry and believe me when I tell you that the deer have been moving more since last weekend (at least in our area) then they have all season. Deer car collisoins are higher this week than at any other time in the season or year. This isn't just in my agency this is what the busiest body shop in the area has also confirmed with me today via phone. I personally know 3 other people who are firends that I don't have insured who have hit mature bucks this week with their vehicles.


----------



## Ohio Bucks

Anyone still using calls?


----------



## fmf979

BLan said:


> I'm planning on going out and changing camera cards this evening when I get home; I just don't know if I'm going to take the bow along just in case or try to slip in and out and just change cards? I won't get to the farm and into the woods until 5:15 probably.


Always take the bow.


----------



## jemcmichael

Ohio Bucks said:


> Anyone still using calls?


Called one in with the grunt tube last night.


----------



## ohiobucks

My view this afternoon


----------



## #hunter!

Rut on 3:00 pm today Greene co


----------



## helix33

ohiobucks said:


> My view this afternoon


That's a sweet looking spot!


----------



## helix33

nstrut said:


> I personally have not seen many of those days in the first place. Peaked or not, with the dark of the moon right around the corner I wouldn't exactly give up hope.
> 
> Remember, one hot doe can change your season in a heartbeat. Stay positive and hunt hard. There are still some good opportunities all the way up until the orange army hits the woods, and I
> suspect they will still be witnessing some rutting activity then.
> 
> Keep at it boys!


I agree totally "it can all change in a minute".


----------



## #hunter!

Two buck casing just blasted passed passed me


----------



## BLan

fmf979 said:


> Always take the bow.


Didn't get out on time and by the time I made deposits at the bank I just got home. I'll have to try again tomorrow.


----------



## stonefly71

For saturday weather says Chance of snow and 43.I'll be out that morn.Other things to do mid day.Last 2 all day hunts nothing but tree rats.Got to get that doe tag used by Dec. 1st.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Make sure u all wear orange this weekend. Youth gun is this weekend! Fyi


----------



## danb2285

So we're allowed to hunt this weekend? Sorry if Thats a stupid question I hunt ohio but am a resident of Indiana and we're not allowed to hunt during the youth weekend. I was under the impression it was the same for ohio?


----------



## helix33

danb2285 said:


> So we're allowed to hunt this weekend? Sorry if Thats a stupid question I hunt ohio but am a resident of Indiana and we're not allowed to hunt during the youth weekend. I was under the impression it was the same for ohio?


Yes you can hunt but you have to wear hunter orange.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danb2285

helix33 said:


> Yes you can hunt but you have to wear hunter orange.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Sweet thanks! Glad I'll be able to get away from the orange army for a couple days, it was a mad house where I hunt in Indiana last weekend


----------



## BowtechHunter65

danb2285 said:


> So we're allowed to hunt this weekend? Sorry if Thats a stupid question I hunt ohio but am a resident of Indiana and we're not allowed to hunt during the youth weekend. I was under the impression it was the same for ohio?


Yep you can hunt. Only difference is you must wear orange.


----------



## ohio moose

Adults can hunt deer during youth gun. If they wear hunter orange and are using archery equipment.


----------



## danb2285

BowtechHunter65 said:


> Yep you can hunt. Only difference is you must wear orange.





ohio moose said:


> Adults can hunt deer during youth gun. If they wear hunter orange and are using archery equipment.


Thanks guys.


----------



## netfan

Pretty close to a dozen does out this evening in Ashland County. Not a buck in site, does grazing cut cornfields leisurely... Was hoping for some action. Will be out Saturday and Sunday, hoping the gunshots bring them my way


----------



## ThunderEagle

ohio moose said:


> Adults can hunt deer during youth gun. If they wear hunter orange and are using archery equipment.


And you are NOT accompanying a youth. If you have a youth in tow, you CANNOT hunt. At least one with a gun, not sure if you both have archery equipment.


----------



## Outback Man

Blanked...sat 12:30-dark with a freshly cut cornfield on my left, the woods in front if me, and a partially cut cornfield on my right...had one doe come out of a treeline and into the cut beanfield as I drive out of the lane after dark. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## mathews_rage

Well the last three evenings, I have been seeing tons of does out feeding and seeing bucks move near last light. I have seen a couple 120" and 130" but they were either in thick cover and were jumped up, or out cruising in the morning. The big boys are moving at the very last few minutes of shooting light. Overall movement has picked up like it usually does 3-5 days before and after the full moon. 

Two evenings ago I saw the best fight in my life with two big mature bucks around 5:30 between a 140 and one pushing 150. I was hearing the sound of loud cracks of tines smashing, so I decided to walk over to see the bucks. They were out in a cut corn going in circles while pushing each other backwards. Well I knew they would have no clue I was around in a little gully and I might be able to sneak real close. Well I wish I had a camcorder because I got to 35 yards without them even knowing a thing and the smell was downright awful. Like going into a boys basketball locker room after a game without them showering all fall lol. 
I could hear them breathing about 50 yards away and the big one was growling. The dominant buck was able to push the smaller buck down to his chest and then forced him over to his back. He was standing over the buck for almost a half minute, trying to gore his throat and eyes. The smaller one got his hind legs on the ground and jumped up while the big one just flung him like a rag doll, his back legs were even off the ground. It all the sudden calmed and they were locked there catching their breath, just puffing away. Well the adrenaline was really pumping seeing all of that at just 35 yards and thinking I might have to try to figure a way to unlock them but after a 10 minute fight the young guy found a way to get out and the dominant one just trotted after him to make sure he left the area. Best day out in a long time


----------



## CiK

I just saw a real nice shooter buck (12pt) tending to a doe. Too bad they are here near my house and not under my tree stand in Indiana. Best buck I have seen this year and he is in the middle of Cincinnati. SMH


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Anything been going on in Licking and Perry counties? I'll be hunting the Granville area in Licking tomorrow night and then Perry county on Sunday. Both spots are near cut corn fields and bedding areas.


----------



## hollister851

Blanked on my evening hunt but saw a buck bedded with a doe in a cut corn field on my way to hunt, pickaway county


----------



## chaded

Sat from noon to dark. I did not see any deer until the last 20 minutes of shooting light and saw 3 or 4 in the neighbors cut hay field. One of the does was running back and forth like she was crazy while the others just stood there and looked at her. Have no idea what her deal was but it was like she was just playing. I was sitting at the corner of a cut corn field, woods, thicket, and the neighbors cut hay field. I almost want to give up the way my season has been going.


----------



## helix33

chaded said:


> Sat from noon to dark. I did not see any deer until the last 20 minutes of shooting light and saw 3 or 4 in the neighbors cut hay field. One of the does was running back and forth like she was crazy while the others just stood there and looked at her. Have no idea what her deal was but it was like she was just playing. I was sitting at the corner of a cut corn field, woods, thicket, and the neighbors cut hay field. I almost want to give up the way my season has been going.


See post #2281


----------



## bigpess51

Took of off work and pulled an all dayer. Saw 17 different deer. Had a 120 check 4 does at 2:15 in the afternoon and move through. Shot a doe at 4:15. Saw a few sets of does with fawns in tow. Landowner drove the block and said deer were everywhere before dark.


----------



## TurkeyTaker'12

Anyone seen action in richland/ NE ohio? I'll be out Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, want to know if there is still action. Thanks!


----------



## Sasamafras

#hunter! said:


> Rut on 3:00 pm today Greene co
> View attachment 1811203


Wow nice chasing picture, they don't seem to care of your and prolly the other cars passing! Seeing a lot if bucks cruising near roads when driving right after sunset.


----------



## Rottylover

chaded said:


> Sat from noon to dark. I did not see any deer until the last 20 minutes of shooting light and saw 3 or 4 in the neighbors cut hay field. One of the does was running back and forth like she was crazy while the others just stood there and looked at her. Have no idea what her deal was but it was like she was just playing. I was sitting at the corner of a cut corn field, woods, thicket, and the neighbors cut hay field. I almost want to give up the way my season has been going.


Not quitting but feel ya. Nothing has gone right it seems,just wierd. Like tonight,get a cloudy day that I have been praying for WITH NO WIND and I get a south wind right into bedding area. Cant hunt my prime site. Need a solid north or n/ west. Didnt go, to keep from stinking it up.


----------



## Outback Man

Rainy and foggy....and a burst of bucks on cam over the last three days. Unfortunately my big 8 with the right G2 kicker managed to bust off his right G3. 
















Warren County


----------



## fmf979

got to my tree just in time for the rain to start nothing on radar when I left. Umbrella is up saw a 4point cruise by ten minutes ago.


----------



## Tim/OH

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Anything been going on in Licking and Perry counties? I'll be hunting the Granville area in Licking tomorrow night and then Perry county on Sunday. Both spots are near cut corn fields and bedding areas.


 I hunt in pataskala and haven't really seen too much action all Nov...seen one shooter 2 weeks ago that's the only one I seen so far this season.


Tim


----------



## Winter88

Well so far I worked a 12h shift 5to5 last night stepped in dog ish in hunting boots and got to my stand a bit late but I've got a perfect wind hopefully this day gits better...good luck to all!!!


----------



## #hunter!

Lt rain in Greene co, nothing moving yet


----------



## Bucky Jr.

Wayne Co. Had a buck move in right at daybreak. Looked like a shooter from what I could see. I reached back slowly to grab my bow which was hanging from my tree. Look back and I see him turned around with his tail stiffened and he slowly walked back the way he came. He didn't run off just slowly creeped back into the brush. Not sure if he saw me or what. He may have but the way he moved so slowly it didn't seem like he was spooked. O well, I'm depressed. First good shooter I've seen all year. We'll see what happens.


----------



## fmf979

Just had four doe feed thru in the rain. Almost got a shot but it wasn't perfect .


----------



## helix33

Winter88 said:


> Well so far I worked a 12h shift 5to5 last night stepped in dog ish in hunting boots and got to my stand a bit late but I've got a perfect wind hopefully this day gits better...good luck to all!!!


Be careful and strap yourself in good! You give the rest of us that are getting worn down some insperation to keep going lol.


----------



## cfred70

Sat last evening, 1 2.5 year old buck came through about 4:30 and that was it......running out of gas.....yet to see a shooter besides on cam and that was the first couple weeks of the season.....gotta sit with my nephew this weekend for youth gun season, got him a pretty nice spot that the only reason were allowed to hunt it is because of it being youth season. Hoping he can bust a bruiser Saturday morning.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Saw what I know to be a 5.5 year old this morning stuck up a does rear. Had two other small bucks with him. He was chasing her hard and every time the smaller bucks got close he would run them off. Pretty awesome to watch. This was in Lawrence County.


----------



## Outback Man

Big bodied buck crossed cut cornfield at 7:24 around 250 yds out heading to bedding area entrance point which is just a couple hundred yards north of me. Didn't seem to hear or care about my calls and didn't see it care about decoy. About 20 minutes ago ha another nice buck do the exact opposite thing but on same path across cut cornfield. Didn't respond to any calls and ignored or didn't see decoy? But finally stopped and looked when I started slamming the horns together but eventually just continued walking off. Been a steady rain all morning. Not super hard but definately enough that I'm glad I choose to sit in my ground blind.


----------



## Bucket133

Two does at first light, Nothing behind them. Had to come in early be back out this afternoon. Lorain county


----------



## PayneTrain

Stuck in WV all weekend for the marine corps birthday ball. Good luck to the guys getting out this weekend, will be killing time reading about what your seeing! Back at it Monday and tues before heading to NC. 

Athens co


----------



## Outback Man

Nothing other than those two bucks. Rained petty good until noon. It's stopped now and temps are dropping. With snow and cold coming tomorrow I'd think tonight should be pretty good. Heading back out shortly and finally have wind needed to hunt stand I haven't been in in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Slow so far on Columbiana, Jefferson County line..


----------



## ohio moose

I'm on the Columbiana Mahoning line. Just had a young 6 chasin a doe hard.


----------



## KimberTac1911

Hey guys/gals don't fore get hunter orange sat and sun.


----------



## DaneHunter

KimberTac1911 said:


> Hey guys/gals don't fore get hunter orange sat and sun.


Crap. Forgot all about it. Wonder how many teenagers are going to wander past my stand this year...


----------



## BOWFLEX

Didn't see a deer tonight


----------



## Greg Ohio

Has anyone been out lately mid day? Was thinking about doing a ten till whenever tom while the youth are out and about


----------



## KimberTac1911

I have seen nothing til after 3 but I have been hunting mostly at a farm. It's 40 acre woods surrounded by fields so can't really say for big woods


----------



## Outback Man

Nothing tonight except the deer I bumped from 50 yds behind my stand at 2:30 when I got there. I probably won't be able to get back out until after gun season.


----------



## BowOgre

I'm headed to hocking county in morning. No idea what to expect. Looks like wind is gonna be rocking all weekend. Good luck to all.


----------



## cgs1967

I was seeing a ton of deer but nothing the last 4 days. Seems like are locked down or something.


----------



## fmf979

No deer or shooting around muskingum this morning I thought the youth would get them running. I was wrong


----------



## Tim/OH

I heard a total of 12 shots....9 of them were within 5 min


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## ThunderEagle

Tim/OH said:


> I heard a total of 12 shots....9 of them were within 5 min
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> sent from my lone wolf


Ugh. I avoided public land this morning, more because I've got to get my son somewhere this afternoon.

I was thinking I'd heading to my public spot this afternoon. Hopefully it won't be overrun.


----------



## BLan

The cold probably kept most, except the most diehard out of the woods today. I know my daughter said, "I'll wait until this afternoon." LOL


----------



## JB13

My son and I were out and braved it till 10 but when that wind picked up it got chilly! Only heard 3 shots and seen not a deer one. Was hunting the same place I killed my buck this year and still have a couple shooters on camera up till about a week ago. Seems where I am anyway patterns have changed completely. Hope for another round of rutting here for my boy.


----------



## Liveblue23

Adams co. One lousy basket rack and maybe 5 shots heard.really disappointed considering the conditions


----------



## nstrut

Perfect conditions this morning. A little breezy, but a heavy frost had me excited to get in the stand.

Saw a small basket racked six-point and that was it. I counted over 30 different squirrels. Guess I'll have to help the landowner out with that problem later this year.

Going to watch some Pitt football and head out to a cut corn field for the evening hunt.


----------



## ohiobucks

BLan said:


> The cold probably kept most, except the most diehard out of the woods today. I know my daughter said, "I'll wait until this afternoon." LOL


My daughter said the same thing! She is ready to go now though. I told her we'd leave around 1:30pm to go sit in our tree overlooking a big hayfield.


----------



## cwcamographics

Took my cousin out. Saw few early. Talking about getting down at nine when I spotted some does. He was getting ready to shoot. I called him off, a good buck was following. How do you get you pic from photobucket. They changes it around


----------



## cwcamographics

Fingered it. It was a great morning


----------



## shortstick28

cwcamographics said:


> Fingered it. It was a great morning


Great bucks congrats to him !!


----------



## nstrut

cwcamographics said:


> Fingered it. It was a great morning


Fingered it? I sure hope you didn't! ukey:

Great buck! Good job!

Now go wash your hands! :lol3:


----------



## stonefly71

Saw 3 does this morn and another I wasn't sure about.Due to youths out deer started to walk in between my stand and the people hunting with kids. Deer winded them and went back the other way.Trying to line up a small (few acres) plot to hunt this week to fill a doe tag that is 3 minutes from house.Makes it better with taking kids to school and having to pick them up every day. And so far this year I'm happy with results of ever calm,VS1,Rutting buck and nose jammer.Other then using baking soda in my tote I have used nothing else but them for scent control.


----------



## helix33

cwcamographics said:


> Fingered it. It was a great morning


Congrats to him, nice buck.


----------



## emmac13

Took my 10yo boy out. At 8:00 had does running by so fast he couldnt get a shot off. At 10:00 had a 3yo buck to far out. And five minutes later a fork that he missed on. Had to refill the hot cocoa and we are back out.


----------



## matt6506

saw a 115" basket 8 cruising, that was it this morning, tonight should be good hoping the wind holds off


----------



## J Whittington

I hope they are still crusing. I'm returning to the stand at 12 mon. Lawrence county


----------



## Tim/OH

ThunderEagle said:


> Ugh. I avoided public land this morning, more because I've got to get my son somewhere this afternoon.
> 
> I was thinking I'd heading to my public spot this afternoon. Hopefully it won't be overrun.


Yeah I was hunting private land these shots were probably a few hundred yds away maybe more....good luck to you and your son.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

ohiobucks said:


> My daughter said the same thing! She is ready to go now though. I told her we'd leave around 1:30pm to go sit in our tree overlooking a big hayfield.


Good luck hope your daughter kills a big one.

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## Tim/OH

nstrut said:


> Perfect conditions this morning. A little breezy, but a heavy frost had me excited to get in the stand.
> 
> Saw a small basket racked six-point and that was it. I counted over 30 different squirrels. Guess I'll have to help the landowner out with that problem later this year.
> 
> Going to watch some Pitt football and head out to a cut corn field for the evening hunt.


Yes....it was perfect conditions this morning 

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## DaneHunter

I didnt see squat this morning, and I only heard 3 shots. Typically hear a lot more than that on youth weekend.


----------



## BowtechHunter65

cwcamographics said:


> Fingered it. It was a great morning


Congrats on a fine buck!


----------



## ThunderEagle

Ready for something to happen in this fresh snow.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Seen 8 this morning while taking my 14 yr old daughter out. Had a really nice 100"-105" 6 point at about 40 yds but she wouldn't take the shot because she didn't think it would be a clean shot. She was really disappointed. But Kudos to her for not taking a bad shot. She had also a button buck at 60yds but decided to pass on that one. wanted to give it a few more years. Decided to come in around noon because winds really kicked up and she was freezing. It was a great morning and we had a lot of fun.


----------



## helix33

ThunderEagle said:


> Ready for something to happen in this fresh snow.


Where are you at with snow like that lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ccrowe

Big temp drop for tomorrow,going to be in the twenties here in warren county,any all day sits planned?


----------



## ThunderEagle

helix33 said:


> Where are you at with snow like that lol.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


Geauga county


----------



## chaded

ThunderEagle said:


> Geauga county


I am in Trumbull and that's what it looks like too.


----------



## ronjohn

A great morning in Carroll county, my lil man connected on this guy first thing...


----------



## 90-tcom

ronjohn said:


> A great morning in Carroll county, my lil man connected on this guy first thing...
> View attachment 1812613


WOW ! Congratulations.. Great deer !!


----------



## dspell20

Good week for the two of you. Congrats an way to pass on the tradition. 300 inches of horn for your family in one week!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

ronjohn said:


> A great morning in Carroll county, my lil man connected on this guy first thing...
> View attachment 1812613


AWESOME!! Congrats!


----------



## cwcamographics

Congrats on the great deal.


----------



## cwcamographics

Deer.


----------



## nstrut

ronjohn said:


> A great morning in Carroll county, my lil man connected on this guy first thing...
> View attachment 1812613


Very awesome. Memories for a lifetime.

What was this bucks behavior? With doe's? Chasing? Cruising?


----------



## wasp

I took my oldest daughter out today for youth season, we hunted on several hundred private acres in southeast Ohio that receives very little hunting pressure. Sat in the blind from dark to dark in a deep woods spot near a big swamp that has traditionally been very good to us. Saw a nubbin buck around lunch time and not a single other deer. Heard very, very few shots in the surrounding area, also. SLOW.


----------



## tazzpilot

Hunted from 245pm til dark. Had 6 does run in chasing each other all around me about 445pm. I didn't know what to think of their behavior. Seeing 6 does together I was worried I had missed the bus. Thinking maybe one or two of them are about come into heat?
After they left, had a small 8 pt and then a small 6 pt come cruising through with their nose to the ground. Muskingum Co.


----------



## helix33

ronjohn said:


> A great morning in Carroll county, my lil man connected on this guy first thing...
> View attachment 1812613


Sweet buck congrats!


----------



## cgs1967

ronjohn said:


> A great morning in Carroll county, my lil man connected on this guy first thing...
> View attachment 1812613


Congrats to you son. Great buck for sure!


----------



## jemyers10pt

Awesome buck!!


----------



## ohiobuck74

Wow!! Great deer!!
Spoiled for life.. Lol


----------



## mathews_rage

He looks quite happy with that beast, congrats to the youth


----------



## wstribrny

ronjohn said:


> A great morning in Carroll county, my lil man connected on this guy first thing...
> View attachment 1812613


Congrats to him! He will never forget that.


----------



## sammusi

Yesterday first light had a good buck on his feet . He wouldn't come in to a wheeze or grunt so I rattled a little . Turned him around but only came in 60 yrds to my extreme left . Saw a few lone doe and passed on a little 7 pt that was begging to be shot . Sat from morning till dark decided to take today off and hang with my daughter . Good luck to all hopefully next weekend the bucks will be moving again.


----------



## OhioSagittarius

Congrats
Great buck...now u gotta find him one bigger next year. Hunter for life now.


----------



## shortstick28

Nothing moving and cold in Marion this morning. Heard about a dozen shots at first light prolly coming from killdeer


----------



## ohiobucks

My daughter and I walked in to our stand at first light this morning (she said she could stay longer if she wasn't freezing before sun up) and we spotted a decent 8 pointer, bedded along a hay field by himself. We got to within 70 yards of him and he jumped into the woods. He looked tired, and his neck was pretty big. Sat until 10am with no other sightings...Knox county.


----------



## KimberTac1911

shortstick28 said:


> Nothing moving and cold in Marion this morning. Heard about a dozen shots at first light prolly coming from killdeer


It's been slow up in that area this year


----------



## BLan

OOF! congratulations to the young man.


----------



## emmac13

After talking to my son I figured out what was going on yesterday morning. On our way to blind we saw a doe walk into corner of woods and field but she was to far out. As we settled into blind (7:00am)we heard bleating like crazy. It wasnt like a can call. She was like the Hardwood Grunter on EB. She bleated blah blah blah....etc. with no breaks for 5 mintues. Then silence for 2 mintues. Then bleated again for a good 5 mintues. She bleated a total of 4 times for 20mintues total. Then at 8:00 she was getting run by a fork in the edge of woods and a big 8 outside the woods. At 10:00 the big 8 was seen north of us but to far out. The fork came past us but my 10yo son missed. So as of yesterday there was still doe running going on.


----------



## Tmac1221

My nephew shot this guy this morning, he walked 20 yards past his blind. This was his last year he was able to do the youth hunt. We were hunting in Meigs county.


----------



## Winter88

I'm still seeing bucks moving in the daylight last night I had 5 does come in around 1600 and a ok 10point(110") ran them off he was looking beat but I gave him a pass then 20min later a small 8point walked around in circles under me nose to the ground and took off after the does this morning had 3 does in spitting range but no bucks. Where did everyone go did you all give up or just to cold to to play on your phones I'm still puting 30+hours in a week get out there don't let the orange run you out of the woods... good luck to all!!


----------



## irnwrkr3

Hunted southeast ohio this weekend. Saw 5 different bucks between Saturday and Sunday. Very little chasing. 4 of the bucks where herded up together. I will head back out thanksgiving morning. Good luck to those still at it.


----------



## 544daniel

ronjohn said:


> A great morning in Carroll county, my lil man connected on this guy first thing...
> View attachment 1812613


Wow!


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

Found this guy dead in the farm pond Saturday morning. Big, old 7 pointer. No bullet holes or arrow holes and no apparent damage done by getting hit by a car. Game warden had no good guesses as to what happened. Maybe he was chasing a doe and was exhausted and went into the pond to cool off and died? Definitely was a very old deer though from grayness in the face and he had no upper teeth. Shame to see him go this way.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Sat through the cold today. Had 7 does come through together at 345. No trailers and those were the first does I've seen in nearly 2 weeks.


----------



## noXcuses

Put in a good 5 days in southeast ohio. Saw 2 bucks and 14 doe from the stand. 1 buck could have been seeking but he was hard to read because within 30 minutes there was a group that drove the adjoining piece. 

Saw a real nice buck 120-130 on his feet at 1:00 in public land. Kinda disappointed in deer numbers because I went with 3 other guys and together we saw around 5 bucks and 26 does from the stand. 

Not quite sure if I'll hunt public land out there for a few years. Tree stands everywhere even the off the beaten path places


----------



## letsgobowhuntin

Buckeyehunter12 said:


> View attachment 1813489
> 
> Found this guy dead in the farm pond Saturday morning. Big, old 7 pointer. No bullet holes or arrow holes and no apparent damage done by getting hit by a car. Game warden had no good guesses as to what happened. Maybe he was chasing a doe and was exhausted and went into the pond to cool off and died? Definitely was a very old deer though from grayness in the face and he had no upper teeth. Shame to see him go this way.


What is the process for finding a deer? Did the warden give you a tag to keep the antlers?


----------



## Buckeyehunter12

letsgobowhuntin said:


> What is the process for finding a deer? Did the warden give you a tag to keep the antlers?


Yep we called him. Not supposed to move the deer until he gets there. He did a quick look over the deer and then wrote a tag out for my brother to keep him. Just gotta keep that tag with the deer just like any other tag. It was a very quick and easy process and the game warden was happy that we went the proper route.


----------



## jemyers10pt

If you follow the rules its a painless process. You also get a good name with the warden. They remember people who do it right just like they remember the people who do it wrong.


----------



## billhalljr

finally had some buck movement sat night, dad was able to get a nice buck his 3rd trip to Ohio this year with me. damn school event kept us from going out last night after a big one with the bow


----------



## BLan

Just a point to mention to all those who throw the term around in a derogatory way. If you bow-hunted this past weekend 11/23-24, you were a part of the "Orange Army." LOL


----------



## Nichko

BLan said:


> Just a point to mention to all those who throw the term around in a derogatory way. If you bow-hunted this past weekend 11/23-24, you were a part of the "Orange Army." LOL


Hmm, completely diff meaning my man..


----------



## BLan

Nichko said:


> Hmm, completely diff meaning my man..


If you were hunting you were wearing orange, and all orange is not bad. I understand the meaning people are inferring. BTW, a neighbor to our farm was supposedly out "bow-hunting" Saturday, he didn't have a stitch of orange on so he was illegal. There are people who shouldn't be in the woods with any weapon, no need to cast aspersions at all within a given group simply on the actions of some. THAT is my point.

Sorry to sidetrack, was just trying to poke some fun. Back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Liveblue23

Baha, I'm ready for them to hurry up and push on through so I can get back to late season


----------



## 454CasullOhio

What is general opinion of Ohio rut this year particularly in SE Ohio? My area in S.E. Guernsey has seen very spotty rut activity. some here & there but nothing hot n heavy. Also not seeing very many deer in general. Rut seems to be a tricle deal unless somehow I just missed it and I doubt that..................


----------



## Nichko

BLan said:


> If you were hunting you were wearing orange, and all orange is not bad. I understand the meaning people are inferring. BTW, a neighbor to our farm was supposedly out "bow-hunting" Saturday, he didn't have a stitch of orange on so he was illegal. There are people who shouldn't be in the woods with any weapon, no need to cast aspersions at all within a given group simply on the actions of some. THAT is my point.
> 
> Sorry to sidetrack, was just trying to poke some fun. Back to our regularly scheduled program.


My orange vest makes the best wiping material in my pack...


----------



## helix33

454CasullOhio said:


> What is general opinion of Ohio rut this year particularly in SE Ohio? My area in S.E. Guernsey has seen very spotty rut activity. some here & there but nothing hot n heavy. Also not seeing very many deer in general. Rut seems to be a tricle deal unless somehow I just missed it and I doubt that..................


Yes, it's been a classic trickle rut this year. It's not over till it's over though. I expect some good action this week so hunt if and when you can.


----------



## 454CasullOhio

Exactly how I have categorized it myself this year. Be out sat & sunday before gun.


----------



## stonefly71

I'll be out every morn from Wed.to Sun.trying to fill my doe tag and if something with a rack comes by even better.Tomorrow is kids last day till Dec. 2nd then I'm taking my dad out for first shotgun hunt since 1992 I believe.


----------



## richstang75

Wow this thread has really fallen apart. Its suppose to be about the rut in ohio (or lack there of) but everyone's talking about gun hunting and whose wearing hunter orange lol!!! Let's get back on topic or might as well close it. I've followed it from the beginning and its getting ridiculous with the exception of a few guys. Also remember this is "ARCHERY"talk. Good luck to all the bowhunters


----------



## emmac13

Talked to my uncle who live in St. Clairsville. He hear crashing in the woods. Then a big bodied buck across a small meadow on the wood edge grunting last night. Does were feeding in the meadow.


----------



## foxcat

This year I have seen two peaks of the rut in northern Fairfield County, first around 6-8th of November and then another one around the 23nd of November. These dates coincide with the dates on which I noted peak rutting last year. Only difference with this year though was the intensity of the rut. I saw fewer nature and immature bucks during daylight hours. I suppose this is a trickle rut, but I don't know what to make of it.


----------



## J Whittington

3 does in a field feeding. Weather/ice snow etc tomarrow. Im going to freeze but im trying to fill my buck tag.


----------



## chaded

J Whittington said:


> 3 does in a field feeding. Weather/ice snow etc tomarrow. Im going to freeze but im trying to fill my buck tag.


Yes it should be interesting but I will be out as well.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Didn't hunt this weekend . Since it was youth season I made plans to get some things done.Landowner checked my camera at my stand Sunday and my #1 target buck was there morning and evening! !! Sorry for the pics there are pics of his card viewer.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Ouch man. Stud though. I seen some small ones cold trailing does this evening.


----------



## rookez490

Well went out with my father in law tonight.. he saw one doe and three bucks cruising the field. the one he shot was a decent 8 point. His Tarsal glands were very dark and his neck was pretty swollen.. I have seen the same on the button buck my son killed over the weekend.. Late season looking good. Their are however alot of ticks on these deer this year.. Has anyone noticed the same?>


----------



## JSI KODIAK

rookez490 said:


> Well went out with my father in law tonight.. he saw one doe and three bucks cruising the field. the one he shot was a decent 8 point. His Tarsal glands were very dark and his neck was pretty swollen.. I have seen the same on the button buck my son killed over the weekend.. Late season looking good. Their are however alot of ticks on these deer this year.. Has anyone noticed the same?>


Yes. The buck my friend killed was full of ticks and they had been feeding a while!


----------



## Ohio Bucks

Had 5 does come running by me this morning. Nothing else yet.


----------



## cfred70

Decided to take the night off and do some saugeye fishing.....got a phone call from the landowner to tell me he was watching a big buck chase a doe all over his back field....figures


----------



## z7master167

I sat in wv yesterday during the gun season and i hunt on the wv/oh border and i had a 7 pt and a spike chasing a doe all over the place.. first bit of rut activity i have seen.


----------



## BLan

Saw ten does on the way home last night, no bucks anywhere to be seen however.


----------



## mathewsreaper

Cut corn field last night, barometer falling, 3 to 6 inches of snow forecast for tonight = deer on the move. Time to hit the woods!


----------



## citybillyhunter

Where did everybody go on here?I enjoyed reading the updates the last month and the movement of the whitetail.Well here in morrow county has still been slow on my hunting spots.Seen 1 buck,doe,and yearling tonight way out in a cut bean field.Too far to tell how big the buck was.Movement has been sporadic during this November season.I do believe a trickle affect has been going on with the rut here north.Ive been fortunate to have harvested a 172" in the 2011 season and a 184" in 2012.I have still yet to see a buck over 120" this season.Lots and lots of small bucks,but very little does.Not sure if it is just a crazy season,Amish"if its brown its down",or yotes taking over?Good luck to all that is still hanging in there waiting for the one.Still dreading the gun season as I am predominantly a bow hunter.Only time will tell as I will never give up till the last day.Enjoy the peace,sorenity,and freedom of just being able to hang around in a tree as much as we do the harvest.Good Luck


----------



## Mao

Saw 11 mature does this weekend and not a buck to be found other than a dink spike. Saw 0 deer tonight. Coshocton County, private ground. The Fat Lady has sung in my opinion.


----------



## chaded

Sat on the edge of a cut corn field and didn't see a thing!


----------



## ohiobow

seen 45 tonight 40 does and 5 bucks 3 bucks cruising/checking and 2 bucks feeding together like it's late season


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Saw 4 doe this am. Also a fresh scrape with a huge track and the dirt still wet from pee. Maybe it's still holding on. The rut that is


----------



## emmac13

2nd breeding is going to start


----------



## mathewsreaper

Saw a group of five doe, then a basket rack started running one around. Two more doe, then a spike. A shooter was laying in the corn that wasn't cut the whole time, he came out very late, 5:30 or so, no chasing. This is the week you will see the biggest bucks on their feet, IMHO. I would not miss Thanksgiving morning, especially this year. I have seen my biggest bucks closest to the new moon after Charlie's full moon. It's not over until you decide it's over, or Feb. 2nd, which ever comes 1st.


----------



## CarbonMike

Didn't see anything this morning in SW Ohio. Saw 5 does 2 days ago without a buck anywhere near them.


----------



## Hoffy24

anyone still rattling and grunting with success?


----------



## Ohio Bucks

I'm out in this wind and snow showers here and there. Hope they are moving even though it is windy.


----------



## Winter88

Big fat zero for tonight but I did watch a hawk catch a squirrel at 20 yards


----------



## ThunderEagle

Winter88 said:


> Big fat zero for tonight but I did watch a hawk catch a squirrel at 20 yards


That must have been very cool to see! Net you wish you had a video camera ready.


----------



## Winter88

For sure that's the Second time I've seen it happen where I hunt there is A lot of owls and Hawks my stand is in a Y tree earlier this year I had a hawk brush my arm it flu in between me and the tree that was cool


----------



## billhalljr

I had a nice 10 coming in every night for a few days to check on the does, but once this corn eating SOB started coming in 2-3 times a day to eat CORN, the big 10 stopped showing for some reason. Im going to permanently remove him this weekend


----------



## hdrking2003

Winter88 said:


> Big fat zero for tonight but I did watch a hawk catch a squirrel at 20 yards


 Watched the same thing happen right in front of me in the stand last year. All you could hear is a big SWOOOOOOOOOOOSH and he snagged that sucker right off the branch of a tree. You could even feel the draft that his wings kicked up, very cool experience fo sho!


----------



## Alpha Burnt

billhalljr said:


> I had a nice 10 coming in every night for a few days to check on the does, but once this corn eating SOB started coming in 2-3 times a day to eat CORN, the big 10 stopped showing for some reason. Im going to permanently remove him this weekend


I wonder why he wouldnt eat one of those plump corn fed ***** instead of corn?


----------



## DaneHunter

Alpha Burnt said:


> I wonder why he wouldnt eat one of those plump corn fed ***** instead of corn?


Because ***** fight back and Coyotes are chicken-****s. Saw a Opossum scare off a Coyote once.


----------



## Ohio Bucks

I'll definitely be out tomorrow morning. Should be good.


----------



## Winter88

Cold!!!


----------



## mandrroofing

Brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## 410gage

Read the ODNR harvest results, boys. Should be a wake up call. After youth days, we are down 35% to date, and that with an extra two day doe gun season we did not have last year. I knew it was getting bad. And I believe I will pass on my usual late season doe for the freezer.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=DUvH1DOG7ek=&tabid=24154


----------



## LJOHNS

Too damn cold for me - I slept in today. May go out tomorrow.


----------



## helix33

410gage said:


> Read the ODNR harvest results, boys. Should be a wake up call. After youth days, we are down 35% to date, and that with an extra two day doe gun season we did not have last year. I knew it was getting bad. And I believe I will pass on my usual late season doe for the freezer.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=DUvH1DOG7ek=&tabid=24154


I've been saying for several years the numbers were way over inflated as to what the state estimated the heard at.


----------



## tazzpilot

Hoping there's still a hot doe or two left where I hunt. Gonna give it a go this afternoon and tomorrow. This message board has practically died! Hope that doesn't mean the fat lady has sung.


----------



## GeeQ

Wow. I knew it was bad, but that's nuts. I wonder how the state will spin it now. Guarantee they will say that since they limited our tags this year, the numbers are down, but the overall herd numbers will now climb.


----------



## BLan

410gage said:


> Read the ODNR harvest results, boys. Should be a wake up call. After youth days, we are down 35% to date, and that with an extra two day doe gun season we did not have last year. I knew it was getting bad. And I believe I will pass on my usual late season doe for the freezer.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=DUvH1DOG7ek=&tabid=24154


I'm not a deer biologist and while I think liberal bag limits are having an effect, I wonder if what we're seeing this year is also a result of last years ehd impact on the herd as well? Granted, I don't remember hearing of any cases in my county last year; that doesn't mean it wasn't here and just not reported or seen.


----------



## bigpess51

Had my best day in the woods yet this year this morning. Had 3 bucks all 130 plus chasing and check does until after 10. Had to get down for some family time. Will be be pulling an all day sit tommorow. Happy thanksgiving all!


----------



## emmac13

Food for thought. I see the posted numbers are down. I myself have seen more does and little bucks then ever. I have seen less big ones. I believe harvest numbers are deflated just like the pop. numbers are inflated. I believe more poaching is going on with this new check in system.


----------



## Lorijamie23

Fat lady has sung in LaRue. Hate to turn to the shotgun, but I don't gun property I bowhunt. Only good that came from this season is the wife got a nice first bow buck and I was able to be patient and let does and borderline bucks walk. Rather eat my tag with the numbers I saw out hunting.


----------



## WEEGEE

Lorijamie23 said:


> Fat lady has sung in LaRue. Hate to turn to the shotgun, but I don't gun property I bowhunt. Only good that came from this season is the wife got a nice first bow buck and I was able to be patient and let does and borderline bucks walk. Rather eat my tag with the numbers I saw out hunting.


lorijamie23
same thing over here east of dunkirk...
i saw very few deer all season...1 buddy sat for 16 straight days in one section,that used to be one of the hottest sections around,and never seen a deer!
i protested at the dnr meeting last mar....i'll be even more out spoken this yr.

kids won't go out after 3-4 times and see no deer.

i told them i wasn't seeing deer ,and that's all i do is ride and look.
they told me the deer was in the woods eating acorns,and not out in the fields.....about 15 of us got up and walked out!


----------



## SouthsideRoad

emmac13 said:


> Food for thought. I see the posted numbers are down. I myself have seen more does and little bucks then ever. I have seen less big ones. I believe harvest numbers are deflated just like the pop. numbers are inflated. I believe more poaching is going on with this new check in system.


Absolutely agree. The call in check system was a terrible idea.


----------



## Oak Tree

WEEGEE said:


> lorijamie23
> same thing over here east of dunkirk...
> i saw very few deer all season...1 buddy sat for 16 straight days in one section,that used to be one of the hottest sections around,and never seen a deer!
> i protested at the dnr meeting last mar....i'll be even more out spoken this yr.
> 
> kids won't go out after 3-4 times and see no deer.
> 
> i told them i wasn't seeing deer ,and that's all i do is ride and look.
> they told me the deer was in the woods eating acorns,and not out in the fields.....about 15 of us got up and walked out!


The dnr told you that?


----------



## Lorijamie23

SouthsideRoad said:


> Absolutely agree. The call in check system was a terrible idea.


Yeah, I don't like it either. It doesn't benefit me, because my processor 3 min away was a check in station. I bet all the honest hunters would vote for the old way, over any convenience of the new system. As far as the rut goes, I kept hanging on to hope of the late rut, but it has been dead for me since 1st week of Nov like every year.


----------



## hollister851

emmac13 said:


> Food for thought. I see the posted numbers are down. I myself have seen more does and little bucks then ever. I have seen less big ones. I believe harvest numbers are deflated just like the pop. numbers are inflated. I believe more poaching is going on with this new check in system.


Agree 100%. This new system shows they don't care. How Many deer and big bucks have been taken with an out of season weapon or not check in at all. Add EHD, blue tongue, and coyotes is just too much stress on the herd. I've heard Illinois is having the same problem. The county limit is a joke, I'm sure people are checking deer saying it was taken in neighboring counties anyways.


----------



## Lorijamie23

I will do my part and only buy one tag next year, even if the bag limit is 3. I am lucky enough to have enough property that only my wife, son, myself can hunt. Fill one tag each off different woods. Been practicing one deer rule per woods for several years.


----------



## WEEGEE

Oak Tree said:


> The dnr told you that?


yep.....


----------



## Winter88

Call me crazy but if you seen my post way back I talked about hearing they were dropping birth control like the rabies vaccination I wouldn't put it past them they could care less about the population


----------



## pa.hunter

Winter88 said:


> Big fat zero for tonight but I did watch a hawk catch a squirrel at 20 yards


 saw a hawk catch a land turtle few years ago turtle must have smashed his toes he crash landed and flopped around for a while flue off left turtle


----------



## snoodcrusher

This was the roughest year of bowhunting the Ohio rut I've ever experienced. I saw a few immature bucks cruising and a couple bumping and pushing does but there was not a period of intense rutting action in the places I hunted. I hunt public land in Jackson, Meigs, Vinton, Ross, Athens and Hocking counties. Deer numbers on these tracts are lower than I can remember in over 2 decades of hunting these places. I don't want to hear the BS of "they're in the standing corn" because these areas aren't really row crop farmed that extensively and the corn that was planted there was already harvested early. The deer numbers are down and have been trending that way for at least the last 4 years on the places I hunt in Ohio. I know it won't take long for someone to accuse me of not knowing how to hunt so here's where they chime in........


----------



## snoodcrusher

Ohio's #1 excuse for not seeing many deer: "They're hiding in the standing corn."
My home state of WV's #1 excuse for not seeing many deer: "The deer are scattered in the hardwoods due to an abundance of acorns."
And then there's the old reliable reason stated by DNRs all over the country: "The inclement weather kept hunters from the woods and lowered harvest numbers."
Those who collect the data can deceive you anytime they want when it comes to deer harvest figures, unemployment, you name it.
I don't trust them.


----------



## 9 point

Im another one that thinks ODNRs goal is to kill off the deer herd. Ive been at this for close too 30 years now. Pockets of deer where you cant hunt but the deer we see in richland county is way way down. To those that think the have to fill every tag get ready soon if you see two or three deer a night it was a good night. Thanks OD&R.


----------



## sammusi

So you guys all feel like the rut is over ? I've been hitting it hard every weekend since first day of archery .. I had one day that I saw 7 different buck all came into rattling .. other than the little guys I never laid eyes on anything to get excited over .. minus the one I hit early Nov can't say that I saw alot of "rut" action . They still come in first light and last light so this weekend I will be out and hopefully get lucky and see a buck heading to his bed or the does to check them out . Good luck to all and have a safe gun season .


----------



## WEEGEE

snoodcrusher said:


> This was the roughest year of bowhunting the Ohio rut I've ever experienced. I saw a few immature bucks cruising and a couple bumping and pushing does but there was not a period of intense rutting action in the places I hunted. I hunt public land in Jackson, Meigs, Vinton, Ross, Athens and Hocking counties. Deer numbers on these tracts are lower than I can remember in over 2 decades of hunting these places. I don't want to hear the BS of "they're in the standing corn" because these areas aren't really row crop farmed that extensively and the corn that was planted there was already harvested early. The deer numbers are down and have been trending that way for at least the last 4 years on the places I hunt in Ohio. I know it won't take long for someone to accuse me of not knowing how to hunt so here's where they chime in........


worst for me since the '60's....deer and bowhunting is my life ,i know what i'm talking about....no deer to speak of!
we are our worst enemy....4-6 doe tags yr after yr...now we are paying the price.

if i was calling the shots....1 buck and only the areas that were over populated would get 1 doe tag....for the next 5 yrs.
i want my grandkids to bowhunt...i don't care for the paid off politics.


----------



## cgs1967

ohiobow said:


> seen 45 tonight 40 does and 5 bucks 3 bucks cruising/checking and 2 bucks feeding together like it's late season


I saw two bucks and one of the bucks was huge bedding 60 yards from one another. I see does in the same area by themselves. The rut is pretty much done from what I am seeing.


----------



## tpcowfish

Have not seen the deer like I used to either, there are probably a few pockets of larger herds, Look at the odnr site, almost %50 down, something happened, when the money stops being spent here from nr , and others like me aren't renting motels, and traveling ect. they will know it's time to do something


----------



## Winter88

I'm still seeing bucks pushing does seen 7does in the am and 4does and 2bucks in the pm 1 sick head and a small 8 where I hunt I'm surrounded by park so there's no pressure seen good number of deer this year but i would say its cuz of my Location but the big boys have to be moving after dark..anybody know if you can have a bow and shotgun during gun season???


----------



## cgs1967

Winter88 said:


> I'm still seeing bucks pushing does seen 7does in the am and 4does and 2bucks in the pm 1 sick head and a small 8 where I hunt I'm surrounded by park so there's no pressure seen good number of deer this year but i would say its cuz of my Location but the big boys have to be moving after dark..anybody know if you can have a bow and shotgun during gun season???


Yes you can.


----------



## 410gage

Lorijamie23 said:


> Yeah, I don't like it either. It doesn't benefit me, because my processor 3 min away was a check in station.* I bet all the honest hunters would vote for the old way, over any convenience of the new system.*


You would lose that bet Lori. Honest hunters like me did not cheat before the change, and we don't cheat now. The call in system is wonderful for a whole host of reasons. And if you choose to haul your animal to a check station, you can still do that!


----------



## 410gage

Winter88 said:


> Call me crazy but if you seen my post way back I talked about hearing they were dropping birth control like the rabies vaccination I wouldn't put it past them they could care less about the population


Tavern talk right there!


----------



## helix33

While driving to northern Kentucky from Circleville yesterday we saw as many road kill Coyotes as we did deer. In the past it was rare to even see a Coyote along the road in fields more or less seeing them dead on the road. Now seeing them dead on the road is common. I still believe the liberal kill limits are the main reasons to blame for the lower numbers but the effects of Coyote, ehd, poaching and overall hunting pressure needs to be figured into the equation when determining the kill limits. I also agree with another poster that the individual county harvest limits are a joke. I hope that the odnr sees that we need to drastically reduce the kill limits starting next year to rebuild the herd.


----------



## Outback Man

cgs1967 said:


> Yes you can.


I'd look into that. Unless something changed I'm fairly certain you can't.


----------



## RH1

cgs1967 said:


> Yes you can.


No you can not,, its either one or the other


----------



## slashbait

It's a sure sign something's wrong. The odor hasn't posted the youth hunter results. They usualy pride them self in how fast they get harvest numbers out.


----------



## palmatedbuck04

Of you guys complaining of the lack of deer,how many of you will take it upon yourselves and not buy a doe tag next year?


----------



## irishhacker

slashbait said:


> It's a sure sign something's wrong. The odor hasn't posted the youth hunter results. They usualy pride them self in how fast they get harvest numbers out.


Yes they have..
http://ohiodnr.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=DUvH1DOG7ek%3d&tabid=24154


----------



## meyerske

If you have deer population/management concerns, send an e-mail to Mike Tonkovich at *[email protected]*. He has personally responded to every message I have sent to him in the past. Respectfully tell him your concerns.

It is interesting that hunters are the ones that actually control the population...the ODNR are just the enablers. "We have met the enemy and he is us."


----------



## slashbait

Usually they issue a press release to tell us how well the youth did. What's really unique about this year is I mostly hunt public land, but except for those first two weeks in November when there were out of state hunters everywhere. There has been no one in woods hunting, including youth and early muzzleloader. Tust a thought, wonder if them harvest numbers are down because people aren't hunting as much. We're I hunt there was no mast crop. Woods looked like deer didn't live there but at sunset it was nothing to see thirty deer in cut bean field


----------



## dspell20

How's the hunting going today? This use to be my favorite thread until it became a ODNR bashing. Come on plenty of good hunting left. Don't give up now


----------



## 410gage

slashbait said:


> It's a sure sign something's wrong. The odor hasn't posted the youth hunter results. They usualy pride them self in how fast they get harvest numbers out.


Adding to the conspiracy theories, huh? The youth kill numbers have been out in newspapers since this past Tuesday and on the ODNR website since Wednesday. Look again!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

meyerske said:


> If you have deer population/management concerns, send an e-mail to Mike Tonkovich at *[email protected]*. He has personally responded to every message I have sent to him in the past. Respectfully tell him your concerns.
> 
> It is interesting that hunters are the ones that actually control the population...the ODNR are just the enablers. "We have met the enemy and he is us."


I sent him an email in March still waiting on a response.


----------



## lutzweiser

Threw mine away half way through season. No need for doe tag if you aren't seeing any


----------



## irishhacker

slashbait said:


> Usually they issue a press release to tell us how well the youth did. What's really unique about this year is I mostly hunt public land, but except for those first two weeks in November when there were out of state hunters everywhere. There has been no one in woods hunting, including youth and early muzzleloader. Tust a thought, wonder if them harvest numbers are down because people aren't hunting as much. We're I hunt there was no mast crop. Woods looked like deer didn't live there but at sunset it was nothing to see thirty deer in cut bean field


They did that too.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/News/NewsReleaseArchives/tabid/19075/EntryId/3345/Young-Hunters-Harvest-more-than-6-000-Deer-during-Youth-Gun-Season.aspx


----------



## irishhacker

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I sent him an email in March still waiting on a response.


I would resend it..
Mike has been great about responding to me.


----------



## 410gage

Winter88 said:


> ..anybody know if you can have a bow and shotgun during gun season???


Can you bowhunt during gun days? Yes if you wear legal orange! Carry two weapons at the same time........absolutely NOT!


----------



## palmatedbuck04

irishhacker said:


> I would resend it..
> Mike has been great about responding to me.


I will,its been so long i have a lot more i need to voice my opinion about


----------



## Bareshaft

Back to the rut discussion. I saw two different good bucks following does feeding on cut corn last evening. Action usually picks up this week for me. I've killed good bucks the last few days before gun week several times.


----------



## BLan

On the way home lastnight @ midnight from taking my girls out shopping I saw a nice buck with his nose to the ground trailing something. Then i saw a group of a8 does and yearlings about a mile from the house, but no bucks with them.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin

The weather was extremely cold during the youth gun season. I think it would have definitely effected the results too. I took my 15 year old son out on Sunday morning and it was 16 degrees. It was rough. We lasted a few hours.


----------



## fmf979

I agree with the statement about not much mast but I spent a good bit of time next to a bean field that even after it was harvested still has alot of beans standing in it. I saw the same 2 doe families in it most of november. Very few other deer even though the scrapes popped up in the same places.

Anyone who wants to make excuses why noone is seeing deer are fooling themselves... Deer numbers are way down. I havent shot a doe in 2 years; or a buck for that matter. 

The strange thing is I have seen the sign in the woods and even missed a high 130's buck about nov 11th. That was the only shooter me and the guys I hunt with on 2 different properties over 500 acres saw. 
together we hunted almost every day in november.

We recently got pics of 2 different shooters on our feeder at night. other than that we have what looks to be the same 5 point and 2 does hitting the feeder regularly.
If they are hungry they dont seem interested in our corn.

I saw 2 bucks chasing in early november a handful more with their nose to the ground seeking the rest of the month.
At this point my best plan is to set up with the gun and hope the neighbors chase them to me monday.
2 years ago I did see some chasing on thursday in gun season. Maybe I can be that lucky again this year.
Good luck!


----------



## CattleGuy

I hunted Wednesday evening and had deer running everywhere around me - 2 small bucks by themselves and does by themselves, but no chasing. Went out this morning - nothing.


----------



## DaneHunter

All my deer have disappeared. I hunt mainly wood lots in the middle of corn fields, and I thought I was over using my good stand so I switched it up for the last couple of weeks. I have zero pictures in the past three weeks and havent seen anything else in any other stand. After the farmer cuts the crops, all the dear disappear, what the hell?


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I have huge deer on my cameras unfortunately only between 1200-2am. Good new though is I have pics from the night before thanksgiving of a doe being bred. That's a first for me.


----------



## J Whittington

On my way Monday am. my cva with Leupold scope is hitting the x on a spot at 75 yds...that should work.


----------



## Lorijamie23

410gage said:


> You would lose that bet Lori. Honest hunters like me did not cheat before the change, and we don't cheat now. The call in system is wonderful for a whole host of reasons. And if you choose to haul your animal to a check station, you can still do that!


OK 410, I should have said most hunters instead of all. I would rather drive 45 mins to check a deer to prevent a poacher being able to get a legal tag number for a 170" deer he shot with a 30.06 at 10 pm and tagged in as a crossbow kill.


----------



## 410gage

Lorijamie23 said:


> OK 410, I should have said most hunters instead of all. I would rather drive 45 mins to check a deer to prevent a poacher being able to get a legal tag number for a 170" deer he shot with a 30.06 at 10 pm and tagged in as a crossbow kill.


Cheaters did this BEFORE the call in system, IF they even checked a carcass at all! Most people like that butcher their own. And when did you ever see the high school QuickStop girl actually look at a deer in the back of your truck? Often they handed me the metal tag and never went outside 'cause they were busy. Or they did not want to touch the yucky deer.
Anyway........bottom line.......for better or worse........the old system is NOT coming back!


----------



## WEEGEE

410gage said:


> Cheaters did this BEFORE the call in system, IF they even checked a carcass at all! Most people like that butcher their own. And when did you ever see the high school QuickStop girl actually look at a deer in the back of your truck? Often they handed me the metal tag and never went outside 'cause they were busy. Or they did not want to touch the yucky deer.
> Anyway........bottom line.......for better or worse........the old system is NOT coming back!



lol...yeah i've seen that before...i said to one gal in w,va. i shot that with a 30:06 ...she said i don't care what you did ,i'm not touching it!


----------



## shortstick28

410gage said:


> Cheaters did this BEFORE the call in system, IF they even checked a carcass at all! Most people like that butcher their own. And when did you ever see the high school QuickStop girl actually look at a deer in the back of your truck? Often they handed me the metal tag and never went outside 'cause they were busy. Or they did not want to touch the yucky deer.
> Anyway........bottom line.......for better or worse........the old system is NOT coming back!


And you don't think it is worse now ?? Maybe not where you hunt but where lorijamie23 and I hunt I know it is. There's a distinct difference between the sound of a shotgun and high powered rifle and I have heard a lot of early am and late evening rifle shots. Maybe varmint hunters but I highly doubt it in these areas. I don't think it is creating more poachers but making it easier for them to do it and take more deer.


----------



## lutzweiser

This guy just started showing
up this week. Named him Boss
Hog because I figure he has to 
be pushing 300lbs. But he was
with a 1 1/2 old 6 point. Had 2
young bucks fighting over a doe
3 days ago and a 1 1/2 old 4 
point with 2 doe last night


----------



## BOWFLEX

Nice Buck!!


----------



## E72

meyerske said:


> If you have deer population/management concerns, send an e-mail to Mike Tonkovich at *[email protected]*. He has personally responded to every message I have sent to him in the past. Respectfully tell him your concerns.
> 
> It is interesting that hunters are the ones that actually control the population...the ODNR are just the enablers. "We have met the enemy and he is us."


X2. Hunters are just the "TOOLS" that are used to get their (DOW) work done. :wink:


----------



## JSI KODIAK

SE Brown Co. A doe and two yearlings with her so far.


----------



## lutzweiser

This buck was also with that 
big 12 Boss Hog along with a
year old 4 point. In sure the 
orange army will take care of
these 2 for me. I put corn out
in middle of property. I hope 
that keeps them from walking 
onto neighbors property


----------



## lutzweiser

This is another buck that has just
started showing up this week


----------



## lutzweiser

Not a giant but I think he's a 3 or 4 
year old. I know I have gotten pics
of him the last 2 years. Named him 
skinny because he has never had any
mass on his head


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Two more Does about 8:45. No bucks.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Is anybody else hunting this morning?


----------



## hdrking2003

JSI KODIAK said:


> Is anybody else hunting this morning?


Only in spirit. Would've loved to be in the stand till the Bucks play, but had to work today so I gotta wait till tomorrow. Good luck to you!


----------



## cgs1967

410gage said:


> Can you bowhunt during gun days? Yes if you wear legal orange! Carry two weapons at the same time........absolutely NOT!


I am going to get some clarification on this. Here is why. It says you can't carry two hunting implements. It is referring to a handgun during gun season. It says you can have a handgun and a long gun if you have a concealed carry permit. The handgun cannot be used to kill game. It does not state that you can't have a bow and a long gun and decide which to use on stand.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

hdrking2003 said:


> Only in spirit. Would've loved to be in the stand till the Bucks play, but had to work today so I gotta wait till tomorrow. Good luck to you!


Thank you! Sorry you couldn't go today! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## mathews_rage

Very nice bucks, I think two are the same deer though man but I really like the mass and size of boss. Guys the bucks are really kicking it into gear this past few days. I think this extended cold weather and moon has them hitting food hard in the evenings. I was watching a doe walk right to me and figured she would be with more does so I just watched her. Then a couple mins later I heard a loud grunt and a nice 140 class buck come in at around 40 yards but was quartering to me and came out at the last few minutes of legal light. I thought for sure he was going to turn broadside or quartering away but ended up getting spooked by a neighbor who was driving his truck all over his farm but it about happened last night.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mathews_rage said:


> Very nice bucks, I think two are the same deer though man but I really like the mass and size of boss. Guys the bucks are really kicking it into gear this past few days. I think this extended cold weather and moon has them hitting food hard in the evenings. I was watching a doe walk right to me and figured she would be with more does so I just watched her. Then a couple mins later I heard a loud grunt and a nice 140 class buck come in at around 40 yards but was quartering to me and came out at the last few minutes of legal light. I thought for sure he was going to turn broadside or quartering away but ended up getting spooked by a neighbor who was driving his truck all over his farm but it about happened last night.


Sounds like my luck! Sorry you didn't get him. I'm planning on hunting a cut cornfield this evening. Wishing you better luck if you are going out this evening!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

They don't seem to be on their feet late morning anymore. Not like two weeks ago anyway.


----------



## OHTribute

JSI KODIAK said:


> They don't seem to be on their feet late morning anymore. Not like two weeks ago anyway.


Agreed. I haven't seen any movement in the morning for the past few days. I'm hoping the afternoons pickup, not sure what happened this past week, but my sightings have gone to none.


----------



## mathews_rage

JSI KODIAK said:


> Sounds like my luck! Sorry you didn't get him. I'm planning on hunting a cut cornfield this evening. Wishing you better luck if you are going out this evening!


Thanks, you too. Mornings are slow here but I have noticed that they are starting to feed earlier in the afternoons, there were deer out at around 2 yesterday.


----------



## shortstick28

cgs1967 said:


> I am going to get some clarification on this. Here is why. It says you can't carry two hunting implements. It is referring to a handgun during gun season. It says you can have a handgun and a long gun if you have a concealed carry permit. The handgun cannot be used to kill game. It does not state that you can't have a bow and a long gun and decide which to use on stand.


I will have both in the truck Monday morning then make a game time decision before I get out of the truck. Been hunting a real good buck this year and would rather kill with the bow.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Heading out this evening in southeast ohio. Good luck guys! Plenty of hunting left. February is a long time from now.


----------



## nstrut

Well, more of the same for me. Been out mornings and evenings since Thanksgiving and have only seen a couple does.

This morning was another beautiful morning to be in the woods. Didn't see a single deer and that's frustrating, but man is it nice to be out there.

On a weird and more positive note, I had a camera stolen last week. First time I've hunted that stand since and I noticed something weird on my way out.

Found my camera hanging on a different tree. Batteries and SD card were missing, but I got the camera back and it works fine, so I'm thankful for that.

Very odd season.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Had at least 8 Does run from another farm toward me while on the 4 wheeler. In another location I had a young buck jump off and walk off while checking one of my stands. They seem to be bedding early for sure. That was the most Does I have seen together all year! Something jumped them though.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Watching a cut corn field this evening. Nothing so far but this is a last light spot.


----------



## shortstick28

Didn't make it out today due to the game. All I can say is damn and
O H

Hope I'm as lucky tomorrow morning as the Buckeyes !!


----------



## pegasis0066

OSU's defense sux... good thing they don't have to play in the National Championship game, it would be yet another embarrassment.


----------



## shortstick28

pegasis0066 said:


> OSU's defense sux... good thing they don't have to play in the National Championship game, it would be yet another embarrassment.


Amen. Roby is supposed be great but sure as he'll not playing like it this year. We need to bring tressel back as the defensive coordinator.


----------



## mathews_rage

Yea I agree, I can't remember a D that has less sacks then this years team. And the secondary coverage is about as bad as some D2 teams. It will be interesting where we finish.


----------



## horn-dog

November summary report. North Central OH. Cameras and first-hand observations showed mature daytime buck activity peaked from Nov 9 - Nov 23. Lots of little bucks all the while, during all times of the day. Some chasing and plenty of seeking from Nov 5-10. Since the snow on the 25th, scrapes have been inactive, and only some small bucks have been harassing does. There may a hot girl or two out there yet... but very few left. I know you folks have reported trickle rut, but I have no evidence of that.

Good luck to all you gun hunters! I'll be back out for second rut in 10 days.


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Only saw a couple of deer this afternoon between 1:30-2:00pm and nothing there after. Saw very few tracks in the snow as well while walking out to my stand.


----------



## WEEGEE

best day this season!!!!!!!!! been singing the blues all season long,until today ....3 bucks 12-15 does watched deer daylight til dark.
i haven't seen this many at one time in 3 yrs.....oh yeah the one buck would go close to 140-150 the other two maybe 120 together!
wind was not right all day s-se they knew something wasn't right but never ran or blew.
big boy ran them all over the crp field....never got closer than 75 yrds. but i'll take it.

climbed down with one little 8 pt standing out about 75 yrds. watching the woods for over 1/2 hr......i said,SEE YOU IN THE MORNING!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Saw a couple Does and a small six pointer 10 minutes before dark. He freshened a scrape and a licking branch and then started eating in the corn field. He didn't even chase the Does.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Didn't see anything from my ground blind tonight in southeast ohio. Did however have a big 10 pt jump in front of my truck on the way home at about 6pm. Fortunately I didn't hit him.


----------



## Winter88

So how many of us will be true to the stick an string this week???? I'll be the first to say I WILL!!!!


----------



## J Whittington

Nope not I. Im bringing my wifes muzzle boomer.


----------



## lutzweiser

I don't even own a gun. I hunt every thing with my bow. As far as im conserned this is a week for all the lazy, road hunting, woods pushing, no scouting, if its brown its down a holes that don't pick up a gun or step foot in the woods until Monday that screw up the woods for the rest of us that put our time in all year. There a few exceptions, but that's how it is around me. Sorry if I pissed anyone off, don't take it personnel.


----------



## mikep43019

Killed a 163" main frame 7 with some trash on Friday. He came in harassing does and did a buck roar. I snort wheezed and roared and here he came the rest is history. Glad to get it done on a decent buck before gun season.


----------



## ohiobuck74

lutzweiser said:


> I don't even own a gun. I hunt every thing with my bow. As far as im conserned this is a week for all the lazy, road hunting, woods pushing, no scouting, if its brown its down a holes that don't pick up a gun or step foot in the woods until Monday that screw up the woods for the rest of us that put our time in all year. There a few exceptions, but that's how it is around me. Sorry if I pissed anyone off, don't take it personnel.




X2 with some exceptions...


----------



## snoodcrusher

It's true that many who hunt with firearms are so called "slob" hunters. But, why is it that so many bowhunters are such elitist, know-it-all *******s? Or is it just that the majority of them hang out here and spew their divisive rhetoric? Some of you guys take yourselves and hunting WAY too seriously. Game laws aren't nor should they be written to cater to bowhunters or any other group. Why do so many archery hunters feel entitled to be accommodated by other hunters and game departments? Many sure come across as cry baby dirtbags.


----------



## lutzweiser

If the shoe fits wear it! 

And if practicing every day with my bow, scouting deer with cameras and spotting scopes, washing clothes and spraying down before every time entering the woods, not hunting the wrong wind, and not taking unethical shots is TO SERIOUS than yes I guess I am guilty of that.


----------



## BOWFLEX

Well I think that is a very bold statement on your behalf! For me gun season is a family tradition. It's the only time I get to deer hunt with my dad and uncles who don't and never have bow hunt.There body's and shoulders are wore out from a life in mills and potterys and couldn't pull a bow or even a cross bow back.Bow hunting is my passion but I wouldn't miss the week of deer season with my family for anything! With that being said can we stop bashing gun hunting and get back to the rut or just close this thread?


----------



## richstang75

lutzweiser said:


> I don't even own a gun. I hunt every thing with my bow. As far as im conserned this is a week for all the lazy, road hunting, woods pushing, no scouting, if its brown its down a holes that don't pick up a gun or step foot in the woods until Monday that screw up the woods for the rest of us that put our time in all year. There a few exceptions, but that's how it is around me. Sorry if I pissed anyone off, don't take it personnel.


I wanna shake your hand. I couldnt have said it better myself and thats exactly how i feel. i think you nailed it. You just described the complete waste of a week they call gun season. Hell ive seen these idiots push them with trucks and hit them coming accross the road!!! Cant wait for this next week to be over. Good luck to all the guys shooting bows!!!


----------



## dspell20

Pics please


----------



## dspell20

mikep43019 said:


> Killed a 163" main frame 7 with some trash on Friday. He came in harassing does and did a buck roar. I snort wheezed and roared and here he came the rest is history. Glad to get it done on a decent buck before gun season.


Pics please


----------



## lutzweiser

If anyone is offended by what I have said than you are probably the exact person that I discribed. If you do gun hunt and agree with what I have said than you would one of the exceptions that described. I know nothing would make me prouder than to shoot a deer that has been pushed through the woods by 5 or 6 of my buddys, running for his life, scared out if his mind, with his tounge hanging on the ground. For me it don't get any better than that. But my favorite way to kill a deer is to drive up and down the road, see a nice buck on someone else property that I don't have permission to hunt, stop, lay my 30-06, I mean 12 gauge wink wink across the hood of my truck and shoot him that way. I feel like a real hunter when I do that. Hope you all sense my sarcasm


----------



## klumbo

I bow hunt 90% of the time but do gun hunt with the family. My father has had 2 open heart surgeries in his 56yrs of life with the last one about killing him in 2012 so he can't bow hunt but can still shoot a gun so I will chase every deer in the woods to him an hope he kills the biggest deer in the woods that I hunt which is about 2,000 acres


----------



## klumbo

And it's not just me and my dad we have about 10 of us hunting with us and I hope every one of them kill something. Why does it matter as long as it's legal if it's a gun or a bow


----------



## lutzweiser

It's about pride, honor and the sporting of the hunt. Just because its legal doesn't make it right. If you take pride in shooting an animal that was PURPOSLY forced out of the woods to you and think it is honorable to kill an animal that is running for its life from being shot at by 10 different people that are just throwing lead, taking unethical shots than good for you.


----------



## lutzweiser

And it's legal to kill 6 deer in columbiana county I think. Does that mean I should it?


----------



## gatorbait42

Some of the comments on here about gun hunters are so ignorant. Sure there are slobs that gun hunt, but there are slobs that bow hunt too. The majority of gun hunters are not that way, they are just trying to enjoy the outdoors like many of you bow hunters. I know a lot of good hard working folks that gun hunt, for many of them it's the only chance they have to do any hunting because of jobs or family. As a matter of fact the farmer that let's me hunt on his land only gun hunts. Because of his health and responsibilities on the farm it's the only time he and his son can hunt.


----------



## klumbo

Me and my dad take pride in every deer we kill. And me and my dad prob shoot at deer less with are guns in a week than most shoot at deer with their bows in a season last yr I shot 1 time in gun season and dad shot twice. 3 shots and three deer and no lost animals so think what you want an kill as many as you want I don't care that's up to you


----------



## Rothhar1

lutzweiser said:


> It's about pride, honor and the sporting of the hunt. Just because its legal doesn't make it right. If you take pride in shooting an animal that was PURPOSLY forced out of the woods to you and think it is honorable to kill an animal that is running for its life from being shot at by 10 different people that are just throwing lead, taking unethical shots than good for you.


Do you always cry like a spoiled little girl??Elitist much as well ?? Damn man grow up and just hunt your hunt and for gods sake stop complaining about legal hunters who do a much better job at killing deer than you ever will with a stick and string ..Its perfectly honorable to drive and kill deer that the way hunting was done for a millennium before your Elitist butt was born .


----------



## klumbo

Well said Shouldernuke


----------



## emmac13

I find the gun season a good time to get new and young hunters involved. I am taking my 10yo son out with his mini muzzleloader. My 13yo has already gotten 2 deer with his xbow. Therefore he is done for the year. I will go out looking for a big buck. But I really hope to see the source of these yote tracks I have been seeing. But I agree with the "slob" hunter title. There is only one other guy who has permission to hunt this land. He texted me he was going out Sunday morning. I had to tell him gun didn't start until Monday. Then he responds "Oh ok then I may do some scouting." Really! You don't know legal dates? How about shooting hours? And you are going to scout the day before you go out. Last year he went to finish a deer off with his knife and pulled out a dull $10 special. Needless to say it didn't do the job. The guy is truly clueless. My 13yo has more skills then this guy. Don't get me wrong if its legal than that's fine. But to not know or educate yourself on the laws and regs is a lazy person.


----------



## lutzweiser

Shouldernuke! said:


> Do you always cry like a spoiled little girl??Elitist much as well ?? Damn man grow up and just hunt your hunt and for gods sake stop complaining about legal hunters who do a much better job at killing deer than you ever will with a stick and string ..Its perfectly honorable to drive and kill deer that the way hunting was done for a millennium before your pompous butt was born .


Oh I see, your one of those people I described. Glad to see you resorted to name calling to. But then again you are a gun hunter so it's not a surprise. And as for the "better job" comment, in the 5 years that have been archery hunting its been 1 shot each time, double lung each time, and zero tracking each time on all 3 buck. So I'm not sure you do a "better job killing deer" than that


----------



## Rothhar1

lutzweiser said:


> Oh I see, your one of those people I described. Glad to see you resorted to name calling to. But then again you are a gun hunter so it's not a surprise. And as for the "better job" comment, in the 5 years that have been archery hunting its been 1 shot each time, double lung each time, and zero tracking each time. So I'm not sure you do a "better job killing deer" than that


Nope not a gun hunter I am a deer / game hunter not a single weapon hunter and have killed more deer with a bow than you son have see from your statnd in your short 5 years.I over the last 40 years have killed hundreds of animals with bow.You are what you are .Your words here speak volumes about you .Yep I do a better job than you I use whatever weapon ins legal at the time .Dream on with grandure new hunter .You do not want to get into a pic posting war with me obver the animals I have taken with bows ,gun,or whatever boy the few lopeared doe and helicopter headed bucks you have shot in 5 years mean nothing as does where you hit them or with what .You have not got enough time in the woods to tell anyone how or what they should hunt with .BTW todays bows are not much harder to shoot and kill with than most guns or ML ..LOL you convinced yourself your special and are shooting a hard to use weapon .Nothing could be farther from the truth for you or todays archery eq.


----------



## ohiobow

lutzweiser said:


> Oh I see, your one of those people I described. Glad to see you resorted to name calling to. But then again you are a gun hunter so it's not a surprise. And as for the "better job" comment, in the 5 years that have been archery hunting its been 1 shot each time, double lung each time, and zero tracking each time on all 3 buck. So I'm not sure you do a "better job killing deer" than that


pretty sure in your original post you was name calling insulting every gun hunter. i will hunt with any legal weapon.


----------



## lutzweiser

Oh I see because I choose to only archery hunt, even during gun season you are better than me. You know what you are right. And because I have only been archery hunting for 5 years than you are better than me to. I bet you can run faster and jump higher than me to right?


----------



## lutzweiser

ohiobow said:


> pretty sure in your original post you was name calling insulting every gun hunter. i will hunt with any legal weapon.


Not every gun hunter
And you are correct I did say a hole. I apologize for my absentities


----------



## Rothhar1

lutzweiser said:


> Oh I see because I choose to only archery hunt, even during gun season you are better than me. You know what you are right. And because I have only been archery hunting for 5 years than you are better than me to. I bet you can run faster and jump higher than me to right?


Facts are facts son I am what I am and I am a hunter .Weapon choice should not make any difference to me or you .But your panties are the ones all in a wad over hunters who do it the way they like not the way you would have them do it .Yes son I am a far better hunter than you .But maybe in 40 years you will be better than me thats the way it works in the world people who are good at something and do it for 4 - 5 decades will always be better at than some new guys with a better than the others attitude .Who BTW startd the name calling BS several posts ago .

You just got put in your place by several hunters who have years and skill far exceeding yours and now your all mad about it .Thats all thats wrong here.


----------



## lutzweiser

Not mad at all gramps, I have my opinion and you have yours. And you are right about today's bows being as good as guns. Heck my bow is shooting an inch high at 200 yards

Seems to me gramps that you are the one that has his depends all in a wade because I don't like to gun hunt


----------



## nate121080

lutzweiser said:


> It's about pride, honor and the sporting of the hunt. Just because its legal doesn't make it right. If you take pride in shooting an animal that was PURPOSLY forced out of the woods to you and think it is honorable to kill an animal that is running for its life from being shot at by 10 different people that are just throwing lead, taking unethical shots than good for you.


Your an idiot. That's like saying every black person is a thug or every white person is white trash. I'm still trying to figure how so few people on here can know so much what gun hunters do. Do you ride around stalking them instead of hunt? Hire a private investigator? Or make stuff up cause you're a elitist douch bag? I go with C. What about all the bowhunters that rush to Wal-Mart night before opening day purchasing broadheads? Do you think they have been practicing or tuning? Um no. There's bad in all types


----------



## ohiobow

x2 nate


----------



## lutzweiser

I am not referring to all gun hunters. But if you think that there are not people out there like I described than you sire are the idiot.


----------



## jamesbalog

lutzweiser said:


> I don't even own a gun. I hunt every thing with my bow. As far as im conserned this is a week for all the lazy, road hunting, woods pushing, no scouting, if its brown its down a holes that don't pick up a gun or step foot in the woods until Monday that screw up the woods for the rest of us that put our time in all year. There a few exceptions, but that's how it is around me. Sorry if I pissed anyone off, don't take it personnel.


ill be out tomorrow morning, with a smooth bore skeet gun i havent shot a slug out of since this time last year. As a matter of fact ill be hunting on a property i havent stepped foot on in over a year. I wont wash my orange coat, theres a very good chance i wont spray down either. I do know that either monday afternoon or tuesday my buddies and i will be pushing the woods we are hunting in. i will for sure have a whole pocket full of slugs and i will for sure have a darn good time.


----------



## jamesbalog

lutzweiser said:


> If anyone is offended by what I have said than you are probably the exact person that I discribed. If you do gun hunt and agree with what I have said than you would one of the exceptions that described. * I know nothing would make me prouder than to shoot a deer that has been pushed through the woods by 5 or 6 of my buddys, running for his life, scared out if his mind, with his tounge hanging on the ground. For me it don't get any better than that. * But my favorite way to kill a deer is to drive up and down the road, see a nice buck on someone else property that I don't have permission to hunt, stop, lay my 30-06, I mean 12 gauge wink wink across the hood of my truck and shoot him that way. I feel like a real hunter when I do that. Hope you all sense my sarcasm



For me it doesnt get any better than sitting 20' up in a tree where the poor deer cant see me waiting on a deer to walk through trying to find something to eat or drink so he can stay alive 


Its all legal, we are all hunters. who cares how people go about hunting as long as they do it the legal way


----------



## lutzweiser

jamesbalog said:


> ill be out tomorrow morning, with a smooth bore skeet gun i havent shot a slug out of since this time last year. As a matter of fact ill be hunting on a property i havent stepped foot on in over a year. I wont wash my orange coat, theres a very good chance i wont spray down either. I do know that either monday afternoon or tuesday my buddies and i will be pushing the woods we are hunting in. i will for sure have a whole pocket full of slugs and i will for sure have a darn good time.


Lol


----------



## lutzweiser

jamesbalog said:


> For me it doesnt get any better than sitting 20' up in a tree where the poor deer cant see me waiting on a deer to walk through trying to find something to eat or drink so he can stay alive
> 
> 
> Its all legal, we are all hunters. who cares how people go about hunting as long as they do it the legal way


No I'm 22 feet up, and I even paint my face camo too. I also strap a 100lb bag of corn to my back and make a trail from the bedding area to right to my stand


----------



## lutzweiser

This is the most action this thread has gotten in weaks


----------



## WEEGEE

how about keeping this thread on track and stop the cutting and name calling.

this argument will never get solved....been posted for years...same=same.


----------



## Duke_II

lutzweiser said:


> I don't even own a gun. I hunt every thing with my bow. As far as im conserned this is a week for all the lazy, road hunting, woods pushing, no scouting, if its brown its down a holes that don't pick up a gun or step foot in the woods until Monday that screw up the woods for the rest of us that put our time in all year. There a few exceptions, but that's how it is around me. Sorry if I pissed anyone off, don't take it personnel.


i prefer bowhunting too. But during this season of Thanksgiving, i'm thankful I was apparently raised better than you. what a douchey post.


----------



## lutzweiser

WEEGEE said:


> how about keeping this thread on track and stop the cutting and name calling.
> 
> this argument will never get solved....been posted for years...same=same.


Some one asked the question, I answered. But some people don't care for the way I think. Which is fine with me. I don't think that my way is the best way, just the way I prefer to hunt. I don't think I'm any better of a hunter just because I use archery equipment. Just posting some of the stuff that I have seen over the years during gun season that I personally do not agree with.


----------



## lutzweiser

Duke_II said:


> i prefer bowhunting too. But during this season of Thanksgiving, i'm thankful I was apparently raised better than you. what a douchey post.


Oh so being raised to be prepared for my hunting season, taking an animal ethically, asking permission to hunt and letting animals grow to a mature age to help strengthen the heard, and practicing on a regular basis do that I make a one shot fast kill is a bad way to be raised?


----------



## Rothhar1

lutzweiser said:


> Oh so being raised to be prepared for my hunting season, taking an animal ethically, asking permission to hunt and letting animals grow to a mature age to help strengthen the heard, and practicing on a regular basis do that I make a one shot fast kill is a bad way to be raised?


Let it go your thoughts on others hunting is wrong and just keep trying to make yourself better than what you think about others .Walk away or be blasted every post you make .You will grow up one day and all this will seem like a bad dream .


----------



## Duke_II

lutzweiser said:


> Oh so being raised to be prepared for my hunting season, taking an animal ethically, asking permission to hunt and letting animals grow to a mature age to help strengthen the heard, and practicing on a regular basis do that I make a one shot fast kill is a bad way to be raised?


that's fine. stereo-typing others, judging others and a complete lack of modesty? douchey.


----------



## lutzweiser

Duke_II said:


> i prefer bowhunting too. But during this season of Thanksgiving, i'm thankful I was apparently raised better than you. what a douchey post.


I wish my dad had raised me not to respect animals, and to just shoot at them no matter what, I mean that's what a blood trail is for. Who cares if the animal suffers. Or if he had told me its easier to just drive up and down the road looking for deer, you to stay warmer that way and makes it easy to hunt all day I bet.


----------



## lutzweiser

Duke_II said:


> that's fine. stereo-typing others, judging others and a complete lack of modesty? douchey.


Can you not read? I did not say ALL gun hunters. But this stuff does happen alot. You are just kidding yourself if you think it doesn't


----------



## lutzweiser

Shouldernuke! said:


> Let it go your thoughts on others hunting is wrong and just keep trying to make yourself better than what you think about others .Walk away or be blasted every post you make .You will grow up one day and all this will seem like a bad dream .


I'm not trying to make myself better. You have your way of hunting and I have mine. Just because I don't agree with yours you are mad. And blast away pops, it's only words


----------



## ohiobuck74

Really everyone?
This is not what it's all about....


----------



## Rothhar1

lutzweiser said:


> Can you not read? I did not say ALL gun hunters. But this stuff does happen alot. You are just kidding yourself if you think it doesn't


Funny I know of more over bagging ,trespassing ,poaching bowhunters than I do gun hunters .Gun hunter know that they are easy to locate and bust since the weapon they use makes loud noises that easily found .But bowhunters sneak and the weapon they use makes little to no noise .Gun hunters have to wear blaze orange and can be seen for miles .Bowhunters wear all como and can not be seen .Hum who makes the law breaking easier to get away with . I know dozens of bow hunters who do not even try to site in for BHs they screw on a mech and say it will hit the same place as my field points..Wow sounds like bowhunters may have a bunch of slob hunters too .OR they can not hunt by sign and natural travel routs so they use bait to carry in because thats the only way they can kill a deer how slobish is that to do it the easy way ?? Poor deer will walk right in because they have to eat to bait that a slob hunter carried in .


----------



## WEEGEE

didn't go out this morning ,bad wind for my set-up...i though i would ,but two days hunting there with the wrong wind will educate all the deer there.
i have tonight before they get hammered. then it takes several weeks to settle down.
out of the three bucks i saw yesterday only one is a shooter 10 pt 140+ and that's a big one for this area.
but here it is the first of DEC. and they're still chasing.


----------



## Rothhar1

lutzweiser said:


> I'm not trying to make myself better. You have your way of hunting and I have mine. Just because I don't agree with yours you are mad. And blast away pops, it's only words


I am not mad at all kid your just wrong and are delusional about how and what you hunt with and how great a person you are and how much better a hunter you are because you do it your way.Your making out to be an elitist and delusional .


----------



## Rothhar1

WEEGEE said:


> didn't go out this morning ,bad wind for my set-up...i though i would ,but two days hunting there with the wrong wind will educate all the deer there.
> i have tonight before they get hammered. then it takes several weeks to settle down.
> out of the three bucks i saw yesterday only one is a shooter 10 pt 140+ and that's a big one for this area.
> but here it is the first of DEC. and they're still chasing.


You will have straggler doe until Jan weegee just will be long and far apart with no way to predict it .So one day will be a great hunt with a few bucks and doe needing bred and then weeks of nothing out of the norm thats the last season rut for you .BTW she would of been in heat the first time Nov. 2nd


----------



## lutzweiser

Shouldernuke! said:


> Funny I know of more overbagging ,tresspassing ,poaching bowhunters than I do gun hunters .Gun hunter know that they are easy to locate and bust since the weapion they use makes loud noises that easily found .But bowhunters sneek and the weapon they use makes little to no noise .Gun hunters have to wear blaze orange and can be seen for miles .Bowhunters wear all camoand can not be seen .Hum who makes the law breaking easier to get away with . I know dozens of bow hunetrs who do not even try to site in for BHs they screw on a mech and say it will hit the same place as my feild points..Wow sounds like bowhunters may have a bunch of slob hunters too .Ofr they can not hunt by sign and natural travel routs so they use bait to carry in because thats the only way they can kill a deer how slobish is that to do it the easy way ?? Poor deer will walk right in becausethey have to eat to bait that a slob hunter carried in .


I am not that kind of archery hunter, nor did I say that you or anyone on this site was that way. I was referring to things that I have seen during the gun season. I am no better or worse than anyone else because I only archery hunt. I may not agree with the way some people hunt just as they may not agree with the way I hunt. It's an opinion which everyone who posts on this sight has. I'm not trying to change the way you or anyone else hunts just like I wouldn't expect anyone to change the way I hunt.


----------



## richstang75

Not me thats teaching him to cheat. If you guys wanna talk about guns get the hell off this site!!! Its for archery. My boy started shooting a bow at 4 and killed his first deer when he was 12 with a bow. This thread is suppose to be about the rut and justbecause this guy states complete facts about most gun hunters you wannabe archers obviously have a problem with it. Go play on a gun site and talk about shootin the woods up like a bunch of idiots!!!


----------



## mandrroofing

This thread is becoming dumb quick!it's been an excellent one till of late?let's get back to deer hunting and the great outdoors shall we...


----------



## mandrroofing

Anyone see any movment this morning?


----------



## lutzweiser

Ok got pics of a 150ish 10 running with a 120ish 8 and a 40ish 4 point on the 28th. Isn't it a little to early for the buck to be running together again?


----------



## lutzweiser

mandrroofing said:


> Anyone see any movment this morning?


Gave up on morning hunting. Haven't seem any moving in the last week or do until last light. Also cameras don't lie. All pics are from 5pm to 2am in my neck of the woods. A group of 5 or 6 doe have been showing up at around 10:30-11:00 am the past 3 days.


----------



## WEEGEE

one real reason i didn't see much rut activity around here is,lack of deer.
low doe numbers mean not much chasing in daylight. most goes on at night.
only saw 2 bucks with does out in the middle of a field...6pt and a 4 pt......this should never happen with a healthy herd.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict

My big buck I shot yesterday was still trailing a doe so keep at it boys all it takes is one late doe to change your season!


----------



## ohiobuck74

Saw 3 bucks together this morning on the way to work.. Not good!


----------



## lutzweiser

WEEGEE said:


> one real reason i didn't see much rut activity around here is,lack of deer.
> low doe numbers mean not much chasing in daylight. most goes on at night.
> only saw 2 bucks with does out in the middle of a field...6pt and a 4 pt......this should never happen with a healthy herd.


I agree. Doe numbers are down in my neck of woods. I'm sure that has nothing to do with neighbor property being bought by a guy that brings in the Amish in a van for the 1st day of gun season the past 2 years.


----------



## lutzweiser

Did see 2 young buck fighting over a doe Wednesday evening. And a few scrapes are still being hit


----------



## Rothhar1

richstang75 said:


> Not me thats teaching him to cheat. If you guys wanna talk about guns get the hell off this site!!! Its for archery. My boy started shooting a bow at 4 and killed his first deer when he was 12 with a bow. This thread is suppose to be about the rut and justbecause this guy states complete facts about most gun hunters you wannabe archers obviously have a problem with it. Go play on a gun site and talk about shootin the woods up like a bunch of idiots!!!


I am more archery hunter than you will ever be bevause I am hunter first not a weapon humper . If a couple of quiver sniffers like you and lutz come on here and try to devide hunters you will take it on the chin all day long your not impressing the other true hunters here archery site or not.Weapons be darned your an Elitist and they are a dieing breed in this world and on this site you guys are what is wrong with hunting everyday of the year .

Yep thats me a wannabe Bowhunter lmfao at the Elitist new guys...


----------



## irishhacker

Shouldernuke! said:


> I am more archery hunter than you will ever be bevause I am hunter first not a weapon humper . If a couple of quiver sniffers like you and lutz come on here and try to devide hunters you will take it on the chin all day long your not impressing the other true hunters here archery site or not.Weapons be darned your an Elitist and they are a dieing breed in this world and on this site you guys are what is wrong with hunting everyday of the year .
> 
> Yep thats me a wannabe Bowhunter lmfao at the Elitist new guys...


Nice training wheels


----------



## Rothhar1

Not all my game was taken with sights and wheels dont get me started .Look closer at this pick you can see my takedown and my long bow setting by the big buck .


----------



## Rothhar1

OK back to the OH. rut and sorry for the off track Elitist crap guys .Good hunting this year guys .


----------



## lutzweiser

I wasn't trying to devide anyone. Let me guess your a Democrat? Lol


----------



## lutzweiser

Got these wall hangers with my sling shot.


----------



## Brodydad

This was a good thread until school girls started fighting


----------



## WEEGEE

been on the phone this morning, and most all are seeing "no deer" to speak of......very few in the mornings, like earlier this month.

after this week ,it will get very hard to even see a deer until Christmas,around here.

but........ohiobow is going to help me out after gun season....so maybe some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## nate121080

lutzweiser said:


> I am not referring to all gun hunters. But if you think that there are not people out there like I described than you sire are the idiot.


Reading comprehension I see. I said there's bad in both types


----------



## richstang75

Ill out shoot you any day of the week grandpa. Who cares about what you supposedly shot. Christ you. better have killed more than that for as old as you are pops. Lmfao!!! You dont know who your pissin with. Everything he said is true and if im not mistaken this is ohio rut board not indiana. Stay over there in your own state. I dont know why youre even in this conversation for that reason alone.


----------



## mathews_rage

Wow this thread has turned upside down, I think I'm done with it


----------



## jemyers10pt

Yeah Im unsubcribing to it now. Was real good now it its a pissing match. Grow up little boys.


----------



## mshumak3

jemyers10pt said:


> Yeah Im unsubcribing to it now. Was real good now it its a pissing match. Grow up little boys.


Yep. Over and out. Talk to you guys next year.


----------



## Winter88

Wow look what I started sorry guys!!


----------



## tazzpilot

Yep. I'm pretty disappointed with where this board has gone also. Until next year......


----------



## mandrroofing

Looking like winter deer patterns starting?


----------



## shortstick28

Had two dogs run in on me today. They stuck around for about 15 mins the. Ran to a woods south of me. Thought maybe they'd kick something up to me. 5 mins later I glass the woods and see a yote run into the same spot the dogs went. Another minute goes buy and I hear barking and yelping and see a huge yote and smaller one running a black lab across the field. Didn't see the other dog come out though. Real dark redish color yote and big. Gonna take a group of guys and a caller out the first of the year. If two yotes will take one two bigger dogs I'm guessing that's a big factor of my lack of deer sightings this year on the prop. The land owner that owns the woods where I seen it will not allow hunting granted I tell him this and they might atleast let us kill the yotes.


----------



## z7master167

Saw 3 bucks chasing a doe this morning, no shooters but its the first sign of rut/chasing ive seen this year in ohio


----------



## HarrisonHunt

Caught some breeding on my trail camera on the 22nd in Muskingum county.


----------



## tinbeater

Saw 3 bucks today, no shooter.


----------



## ohiobuck74

jemyers10pt said:


> Yeah Im unsubcribing to it now. Was real good now it its a pissing match. Grow up little boys.


Yep me too bye bye children!


----------



## BowtechHunter65

Me too Very disappointed in this thread. C ya!!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin

5:25 am on openint day for gun season. Heading out to have a little fun. I don't plan to shoot anything but have always enjoyed the deer movement on opening day. Haters have fun at work...


----------



## irishhacker

Shouldernuke! said:


> Not all my game was taken with sights and wheels dont get me started .Look closer at this pick you can see my takedown and my long bow setting by the big buck .


ok ok.. now that.. is impressive.. I tip my virtual hat to you sir
I love seeing pictures like that..


----------



## JSI KODIAK

lutzweiser said:


> I don't even own a gun. I hunt every thing with my bow. As far as im conserned this is a week for all the lazy, road hunting, woods pushing, no scouting, if its brown its down a holes that don't pick up a gun or step foot in the woods until Monday that screw up the woods for the rest of us that put our time in all year. There a few exceptions, but that's how it is around me. Sorry if I pissed anyone off, don't take it personnel.


This happens on the farm I hunt too. There is a group of guys who comes in from Cincy and I don't even think they sight their guns in until Monday if at all! lol I don't look down on your choice of weapon. I've been known to use a gun here and there but I do look down on how you use it and lack of preparedness to hunt the game you are after.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mathews_rage said:


> Wow this thread has turned upside down, I think I'm done with it


Don't leave yet! I look forward to your field reports and we still got the late season to figure something out! lol


----------



## Greg Ohio

I need to find a thread that doesn't complain bout how people hunt. I just like the info on deer. I use a muzzle loader same way I bow in a stand or blind only diff is distance .real slow in Allen county few shots only one 4 point think he wanted to come in blind with me


----------



## z7master167

3 does n a spike just came by


----------



## PayneTrain

Wow get back from a thanksgiving vaca and the thread is going crazy. Everyone who wants to be done with it, don't leave yet! It'll be a lame week but then I want updates from around the state we still have a long way to go!


----------



## JSI KODIAK

PayneTrain said:


> Wow get back from a thanksgiving vaca and the thread is going crazy. Everyone who wants to be done with it, don't leave yet! It'll be a lame week but then I want updates from around the state we still have a long way to go!


Amen!


----------



## fmf979

Pretty dead this morning in muskingum.


----------



## CattleGuy

3 does. Mahoning


----------



## hdrking2003

Went out yesterday with the plans on hunting all day. Didn't have too though because a yote chased an nice 8 point(only 7 scoreable, one broken brow) to withing 25 yards directly in front of me and as broadside as it gets. Never even had to stop him. It isn't the big boy that I have been in there hunting all season(170"+ 10 point), but I have trail cam photos of the 8 from last year, and he didn't grow at all except a tiny bit of mass, so I had no problem filling my tag. Made it even better that it was right before gun season! Anyways, I had time to scout a bit in the afternoon and found a TON, and I mean a TON of fresh scrapes and rubs from withing the last week. The killer was while waking through the woods, I bumped the big boy and he was bedded with 2 does(that's pimpin right there). Off they went and he didn't leave their side. He has made it through a few Ohio gun seasons, and I hope he is smart enough to make it through another so I can have another crack at him next year. I think there is plenty of hunting left to do and plenty of does that will have bucks still on their feet. The deer are not done running yet! I will be back out this weekend with orange on and bow in hand trying to fill one more doe tag before I am done this year. Good luck to all, regardless of weapon choice!


----------



## bigpess51

Back to the rut updates. I sat last night. Got to my stand around 3pm. Had a 140" 10 point run a doe about 70 yds from my stand, grunting like crazy. She headed south and he stayed in the timber feeding on acorns, he bedded down until about 5pm then got up and walked away from my stand. Big boys are trying to find the last hot does. Its about over, any rutting from here on out will happen after dark with the increased pressure.


----------



## CNW211

Here is my rut report for the year from the Marion/morrow co border. The only big buck I saw was Oct 29 grunting through the woods. I saw good chasing with 4-5 small bucks on Nov 4. On Nov 12 I saw a decent 9 at 30 yds chasing 4 does but couldn't get a shot. Saw the same buck again this morning chasing 3 does. He came to within 10 yds. I let him get to 50 and shot him. He was definitely within bow range but I admit I shot him with my gun from tree stand....sorry. I hunted 3 straight weeks of late Oct and early Nov and other just wasn't much happening. It was a really odd year where I hunt.


----------



## corybrown50

went out this morning....nothing in Butler county to see. When is everyone seeing anything?


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Don't be sorry CNW. Congrats on keeping after it and getting a buck on the ground. Got any pics?


----------



## shortstick28

Seen two small bucks and 13 does today. Lots of shot this am and mid day but not too close.


----------



## dspell20

CNW211 said:


> Here is my rut report for the year from the Marion/morrow co border. The only big buck I saw was Oct 29 grunting through the woods. I saw good chasing with 4-5 small bucks on Nov 4. On Nov 12 I saw a decent 9 at 30 yds chasing 4 does but couldn't get a shot. Saw the same buck again this morning chasing 3 does. He came to within 10 yds. I let him get to 50 and shot him. He was definitely within bow range but I admit I shot him with my gun from tree stand....sorry. I hunted 3 straight weeks of late Oct and early Nov and other just wasn't much happening. It was a really odd year where I hunt.


Lets see the pics of that bad boy. Congrats


----------



## dirt_diver

Saw nothing tonight. Neighbors decided to run beans tonight, so maybe the movement patterns will change. Camden area, Preble co.


----------



## car

I hunted in Ross and Pickaway county today saw 10 doe and didn't really hear that many shots.


----------



## CNW211

Thanks guys. As I said, he isn't the biggest I have gotten, but there aren't any I have put in more time for.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Anybody out this morning?


----------



## 544daniel

Yep
Carroll Co
8 does yesterday with hardly no shooting 
Had 4 does out in my field eating until about 7:45
Lots of Turkey but no deer since 7:45
Very few shots.


----------



## 544daniel

Anyone huntng in the Woodsfield area?


----------



## hdrking2003

7 guys that come down from the Cleveland area every year to hunt my dad's farm for the first couple days of gun all reported very few sightings yesterday, but one did connect on a knarly 14 point that I have on camera a few times. Was cruising around the woods right before last light. Another one of them sent some lead towards the BIG 10 that I've been after but missed and sent the buck onto the neighbors property where he heard the neighbor take a shot immediately after. Not sure if he got him or not. Congrats to them, but it is still bittersweet to have 2 big bucks on camera on the farm this year, and now to know one is down and the other is in danger.


----------



## WEEGEE

first time in a few yrs. i saw 18 does in one group two guys standing in a corner of the woods ...buck or doe down?????maybe.
they ran over a mile and circled back to a farm no one can hunt.
no gangs after them .....yet!


----------



## hdrking2003

Increased sightings from the guys hunting my dads property, but nothing big and nothing pressured. One of them did drop a yote in his tracks. Very thankful for that. They are actually a GREAT group of guys that do a good job of taking care of the farm when they come down, and they do pay their dues.....to my dad and also in the woods. On a brighter note for me, the buck they shot was not one of the ones I have on camera. Was one I have never seen before, and I put in A LOT of time at this farm every year.


----------



## ThunderEagle

I just found out last weekend that the public land I hunt had several deer skeletons found nearby this year along a river that runs the edge of it. So, a good reason I'm not seeing a lot of deer there is probably due to EHD.

I think the small river going through my property must have had the issue last year, as 2 years ago I had tons and tons of deer on camera, and hardly anything last year. This year I've actually seen more deer and sign down there than my other areas I hunt. So maybe on a comeback there.

Having not put anything down this year, I'm now starting to wonder if I should just voluntarily eat my tag for the sake of future hunting? Based on results this year, I'm a little hesitant of taking a doe now after the rut. I'm really not a trophy hunter, I'd just like to put some venison in the freezer each year.


----------



## dspell20

hdrking2003 said:


> Increased sightings from the guys hunting my dads property, but nothing big and nothing pressured. One of them did drop a yote in his tracks. Very thankful for that. They are actually a GREAT group of guys that do a good job of taking care of the farm when they come down, and they do pay their dues.....to my dad and also in the woods. On a brighter note for me, the buck they shot was not one of the ones I have on camera. Was one I have never seen before, and I put in A LOT of time at this farm every year.


Any pics of the 14


----------



## hdrking2003

dspell20 said:


> Any pics of the 14


I am at work and I think the card I need is out in my trail camera, but here is s pic of the one they shot yesterday. Don't know this one at all. Not real big but a nice one nonetheless, real trashy.


----------



## PayneTrain

Is this a respectful harvest? In a pile all day at 54 degrees and the last one is a 4 pt. Does anyone else cool like this? I always hang if I'm going to cool for a day or two. And at 54 degrees I would've got em in the freezer right away. A group of out of state gun hunters staying at the lodge below me


----------



## PayneTrain

Keep in mind, I'm not trying to bash anybody and I just wanna keep updates about deer movement but I'm not going out this week and thought I'd share this since it's right out my door


----------



## Ohio Bucks

So far nothing here in Preble. Seems so warm to be December.


----------



## judychop

been hunting mahoning county the first 2 mornings of shotgun, have yet to see a deer & the gunshots have been few and far between, maybe a dozen in 2 days...


----------



## BOWFLEX

One of my target for many years is down...It was not killed by me and of course the rumors are flying as to who killed it??? I believe it's going to be a record! ! They are saying green scored at 203!!!! I've had pics of this deer since 09!!! O well hats off to the lucky hunter...whoever it is..


----------



## jemyers10pt

Thats a killer buck for sure. I dont see 200" of horn though. That doesnt take away from the fact that he is huge. Sorry you didnt get him.


----------



## BOWFLEX

This is a picture from last year.


----------



## jemyers10pt

Killer buck man. Wish you could have got him.


----------



## lutzweiser

BOWFLEX said:


> One of my target for many years is down...It was not killed by me and of course the rumors are flying as to who killed it??? I believe it's going to be a record! ! They are saying green scored at 203!!!! I've had pics of this deer since 09!!! O well hats off to the lucky hunter...whoever it is..


I can end the rumors for you. The guy that shot that lives right behind me


----------



## BOWFLEX

2 guys are saying they killed it so I don't know.


----------



## lutzweiser

BOWFLEX said:


> 2 guys are saying they killed it so I don't know.


I know the guy that lives behind me has it now.


----------



## jemyers10pt

See if he will let you snap some pics


----------



## lutzweiser

Here is another pic of it


----------



## BOWFLEX

Well tell him congrats from me.We have a shed from that deer from 2yrs ago an 1000 of pictures. I've been told 2 names and the 1 has it on Facebook I guess? But o well...


----------



## lutzweiser

Only other pics that I hsve


----------



## BOWFLEX

Is this your neighbor?


----------



## lutzweiser

Well if it makes you feel any better he is a pretty nice guy.


----------



## lutzweiser

BOWFLEX said:


> Is this your neighbor?


Yes. I posted that pic on the last page


----------



## BOWFLEX

Good for him!! We actually hunt the same area I guess.


----------



## BOWFLEX

I'm excited for the guy. Glad the deer was taken legally. In that are there is some shady hunting that goes on there! Lots of power line night shots if you know what I mean.


----------



## ohiohunter02

BOWFLEX said:


> Is this your neighbor?


I know him and the property owner where it was shot! I heard last night night thar it green scored 201 and some change. He had never been seen on any cameras on the property ut was shot on too.


----------



## BOWFLEX

This is him in 2010.We have pics and vids of him from 2009-2012 no pics this year but my brother missed him in Archery this year!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Looks like someone got some pics of him . Nice buck , congrats


----------



## emmac13

That has to be an old buck. He looks like he lost some rack from those pics. Awesome deer.


----------



## JSI KODIAK

lutzweiser said:


> View attachment 1820098
> 
> 
> I can end the rumors for you. The guy that shot that lives right behind me


What county?


----------



## ohiohunter02

JSI KODIAK said:


> What county?



Columbiana Cnty


----------



## JSI KODIAK

ohiohunter02 said:


> Columbiana Cnty


Thank you.


----------



## Winter88

Been working anybody seeing deer you guy are falling apart on me


----------



## dspell20

This front moving in should have them moving


----------



## Outback Man

Driving home on the suburban side roads of west Columbus last night I saw 3 different groups if herded up does feeding hust before dark. A group of 5, 6, and the 3-4.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

Saw two bucks going all out last night on the way home from work! All out brawl! I couldn't believe it! If someone told me this I'd tell them they were lying.


----------



## Rford2569

I didn't see anything in Marysville all day.


----------



## lutzweiser

Snort weezed a 2 1/2 year old 8 in last night. He was 120 yards out walking away. Hit the flextone and he turned and came right to me


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Hey guys, I need a little quick advice. I've had very little success this year on what has been historically a great farm. With the huge weather change moving in tonight I expect the deer to be on their feet early. I have two choices. 1. hunt the middle of an 40 acre rectangle woods which has recently been cut and is very thick. Aside from what the deer might find for browse, there are no cut crops nearby. 2. Hunt the corner of another 40 acre square woods which has cut corn near where I'll be set up and cut beans on the other side of the 40 acres. There are about 8 does that live in this woods but I'm not hunting does. 

Any thoughts? "Deep" woods assuming hunters on other properties will push them through the middle, or food? One last caveat, there was a doe killed last night about 500 yards from where I'd set up on the corn field. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## bjohns7778

klumbo said:


> well said shouldernuke


x2..........


----------



## emmac13

My first thought was the deep woods. But I changed and my advice would be the corner. The 2nd breeding is going on. Therefore the 8 does will help. Secondly sitting on edge of woods will extend shooting light. The middle of woods will get dark quick. The deer may try to get as much corn and bean before snow may come. My 2cents.


----------



## lutzweiser

ODNR reports that deer harvested is down 23% from last year in columbiana county. Does anyone have opinions on why that is? Lack of major rut, lack of doe, lack of hunters ect? Just looked at there report and harvests are down in every county, 39% was the highest I think.


----------



## BOWFLEX

My .02 is number of deer aloud to kill is high and increase in yotes... In a matter of 7-8 I've went from seeing 40-50 deer a day in gun season to 10-15 a day.. I hunt in Fredericktown and the deer population was crazy when I first started hunting there. The deer population is right where insurance company's want it!!


----------



## ohiohunter02

lutzweiser said:


> ODNR reports that deer harvested is down 23% from last year in columbiana county. Does anyone have opinions on why that is? Lack of major rut, lack of doe, lack of hunters ect? Just looked at there report and harvests are down in every county, 39% was the highest I think.


I agree with the odnr. My field observations this year was slim to none. I just think its the lack of the overall deer heard not being what it should. I think it should be a 2 deer limit for awhile to help boost the heard back up.


----------



## lutzweiser

I live at lake tomahawk. 100 yard funnel leading to beans and corn right in front of my house. In 07 when I moved in it was a highway for deer. I could look out there at all times of day and see movement. That has declined every year, and have only had 3 deer coming through this year, have a camera that stays there year round. But have a buddy that's removed snow for lake and he saw 30 to 40 deer last week during the heavy snow, all inside the lake property. No hunting. Coyotes are howling every night, all night and into early morning. Those deer must feel safe in lake and not move. You can drive around lake at all hours and see them laying in people's back yards. The lake is also surrounded by corn and beans so they only have to go 100 yards or so outside lake property to eat. Not sure if coyotes will follow them back in or not


----------



## lutzweiser

Also just read ODNR is encouraging people to harvest more doe in order to strengthen the herd. It's not just a few guys not seeing deer, everyone I talk to, and everything I have been reading on this sight is that deer sightings are way down. So why is ODNR saying to kill more doe?


----------



## ohioshooter68

lutzweiser said:


> Also just read ODNR is encouraging people to harvest more doe in order to strengthen the herd. It's not just a few guys not seeing deer, everyone I talk to, and everything I have been reading on this sight is that deer sightings are way down. So why is ODNR saying to kill more doe?


Is this a serious question or are you being facetious? THEY WANT MORE DEER DEAD. The Insurance companies and Farmers Bureau hate the freaking deer. The "strength of the herd" talk is a bunch of crap. Ohio lands can and used to hold and sustain a lot more deer than they do today. It's the old adage....If someone says to jump off a bridge are you going to do it? If someone tells you to kill every doe you see because it creates a "healthier" herd, better buck to do ratios and my favorite, the more intense rut are you going to do it? Well most guys have and that is why we are seeing a lot less deer.


----------



## lutzweiser

ohioshooter68 said:


> Is this a serious question or are you being facetious? THEY WANT MORE DEER DEAD. The Insurance companies and Farmers Bureau hate the freaking deer. The "strength of the herd" talk is a bunch of crap. Ohio lands can and used to hold and sustain a lot more deer than they do today. It's the old adage....If someone says to jump off a bridge are you going to do it? If someone tells you to kill every doe you see because it creates a "healthier" herd, better buck to do ratios and my favorite, the more intense rut are you going to do it? Well most guys have and that is why we are seeing a lot less deer.


Just read it. I'll try and find article and post it


----------



## lutzweiser

The ODNR Division of Wildlife remains committed to properly managing Ohio’s deer populations through a combination of regulatory and programmatic changes. Progress toward reducing locally abundant herds closer to target levels is expected and strides have already been made in reducing deer herds in many counties that are above their targeted levels.


----------



## lutzweiser

lutzweiser said:


> The ODNR Division of Wildlife remains committed to properly managing Ohio’s deer populations through a combination of regulatory and programmatic changes. Progress toward reducing locally abundant herds closer to target levels is expected and strides have already been made in reducing deer herds in many counties that are above their targeted levels.


That is just part of article.


----------



## dirt_diver

lutzweiser said:


> That is just part of article.


Define targeted level. I think odnr thinks that is 0.


----------



## hdrking2003

BOWFLEX said:


> My .02 is number of deer aloud to kill is high and increase in yotes... In a matter of 7-8 I've went from seeing 40-50 deer a day in gun season to 10-15 a day..* I hunt in Fredericktown *and the deer population was crazy when I first started hunting there. The deer population is right where insurance company's want it!!


Wow! No idea you were that close to me. I hunt outside of Ftown, Mt. Vernon, Bladensburg, and Millwood areas.


----------



## lutzweiser

hdrking2003 said:


> Wow! No idea you were that close to me. I hunt outside of Ftown, Mt. Vernon, Bladensburg, and Millwood areas.


Not sur that is same fredricktown. This is in columbiana county near calcutta


----------



## hdrking2003

I read ya. Ours is actually Fredericktown, sooooo..........my bad.


----------



## Deerslayer 28

crazylouie said:


> Hey guys, I need a little quick advice. I've had very little success this year on what has been historically a great farm. With the huge weather change moving in tonight I expect the deer to be on their feet early. I have two choices. 1. hunt the middle of an 40 acre rectangle woods which has recently been cut and is very thick. Aside from what the deer might find for browse, there are no cut crops nearby. 2. Hunt the corner of another 40 acre square woods which has cut corn near where I'll be set up and cut beans on the other side of the 40 acres. There are about 8 does that live in this woods but I'm not hunting does.
> 
> Any thoughts? "Deep" woods assuming hunters on other properties will push them through the middle, or food? One last caveat, there was a doe killed last night about 500 yards from where I'd set up on the corn field.
> 
> Any input would be greatly appreciated!


I would hunt that corn! I'm setting up on corn tonight. Second rut is in full swing!


----------



## page xt

Deer numbers are down , deer are pockets is why some see more than others.Ive bowhunted almost 40 yrs in the same area id have to say its changed a lot.This year might be the least rutting activity ive ever seen scrapes rubs chasing barely any.


----------



## KimberTac1911

hdrking2003 said:


> I read ya. Ours is actually Fredericktown, sooooo..........my bad.


Morrow county isn't it over by 239?


----------



## KimberTac1911

Going in morning to public land. Leaving the climber home do to ice/snow. Winds should be right for my spot there. In the middle of a marsh. With the weather I'm hoping orange army can't hang all day if out and send some deer in bow range


----------



## AttilaTheHun

lutzweiser said:


> The ODNR Division of Wildlife remains committed to properly managing Ohio’s deer populations through a combination of regulatory and programmatic changes. Progress toward reducing locally abundant herds closer to target levels is expected and strides have already been made in reducing deer herds in many counties that are above their targeted levels.


Yeah, if you believe that I've got land to sell you in Russia!!!! 

Just like "if you like your health plan and doctor you can keep it".


----------



## helix33

The problem IMHO is that the state has historically over estimated the size of the deer heard and due to that has allowed to many deer to be killed legally. Then throw in Coyotees, poachers, guys hunting deer like rabbits during gun season wounding them and allowing them to run off and die, car hits, blue tongue and you have the reallity of the situation we're in now.


----------



## helix33

Enough said on all the side topics guys get the thread back on topic please.


----------



## helix33

I saw a large shooter in a cut corn field monday morning nose to the ground on the trail of an estrous doe.


----------



## hdrking2003

KimberTac1911 said:


> Morrow county isn't it over by 239?


Actually Knox Co, but not far from Morrow Co. On Rt 95 & 13.


----------



## lutzweiser

50+ turkeys running strutting and flying around where I'm at right now. Looks like they are the only thing up on there feet today


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

Deerslayer 28 said:


> I would hunt that corn! I'm setting up on corn tonight. Second rut is in full swing!


I did try the corn last night and saw nothing, not even another hunter. Crazy, second rut, major front coming through, I have no idea.


----------



## Dr. Dirt Nap

I'm going to try the woods tonight but I'm not that comfortable in the woods because my gut tells me they will be hungry. I hate to be wrong in 28 degree weather lol


----------



## lutzweiser

crazylouie said:


> I'm going to try the woods tonight but I'm not that comfortable in the woods because my gut tells me they will be hungry. I hate to be wrong in 28 degree weather lol


When in dout hunt food. It rained, snowed and iced in columbiana county from 8 pm last night until 8 am today. I'm set up 100 yards from corn between them and bedding. Hope to catch them going to dinner sometime tonight. Or catch a buck cruising looking for a Friday night date


----------



## corybrown50

Hamilton County yesterday out driving and saw 2 good bucks with 2 does eating in cut corn field at 3PM. Not my farm so....just got to look.


----------



## lutzweiser

Anyone seeing 2nd rut yet?


----------



## KimberTac1911

^ saw some does today. They were being chased by several poor aiming men with shotguns lol. My stand was in really thick cover and a marsh. The chasers stopped dead in their tracks when they saw the terrain


----------



## harvel_33

Sat all day yesterday on a ridge in Guernsey county between foodplot and bedding area. Saw 2 doe. Sat again in morning on same ridge and afternoon on foodplot saw same two.


----------



## dspell20

How's the action today? I know a lot of guys should be in the woods today. Be safe


----------



## ArcheryRoad

saw about 20 deer this morning
one decent buck chasing doe and another buck just cruising.. 5 inches of snow on ground was nice.. 
could see where the deer fed hard over night in cut corn fields


----------



## DaneHunter

Sitting in a creek bottom with my muzzy tonight, nothing yet. I guess I'll try the corn field's tomorrow but they don't get much activity late season around here


----------



## dirt_diver

Saw 4 does tonight, feeding on cut corn field on my way in. They made me and ran off, didn't show for the rest of the night. Heard 2 shots on neighbors property to the north on my way out. Hope I didn't bust em onto the neighbors.


----------



## nstrut

Sat both morning and evening with my bow. Didn't see a single deer either sit. Darke County.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Is it worth sitting mornings anymore, or just wait until afternoons?


----------



## judychop

saw a group of 4 doe this morn then saw 2 more about 30min later, that was between 8 and 9 this morn ( mahoning co )


----------



## InjunJR

Saw 2 bucks (3 points) pushing does pretty hard this morning at first light.


----------



## 184896

OhioHoytHunter said:


> Is it worth sitting mornings anymore, or just wait until afternoons?


It's worth hunting mornings as long as there's still rutting activity going on.


----------



## WEEGEE

saw 2 does about 100 yrds. away..this evening...bow got very cold..


----------



## PayneTrain

Saw a young 6er chasing a doe through my field last night grunting all the way


----------



## bgriff008

Didnt see a thing during gun season. Didnt hear many guns going off this weekend either. The weather was to blame for that...probably. The deer finally killed my corn pile after having it for months. They rarely seemed interested in the corn until this weather hit. So some deer have made it through gun season.


----------



## irnwrkr3

Hunted southeast ohio this morning and saw a nice 9pt running 3 doe. Also had a 4 pt come by. Saw 3 coyotes as well. Didn't have any shots at the 9 or coyotes. No gun hunters out today around me. Heading back next weekend. Good luck to those of you still trying to fill tags.


----------



## fmf979

The area I hunt in Muskingum has alot of coyote this year. Are you allowed to use a rifle to shoot them in Ohio? Something needs done with them. 
I May need to bring an expert on coyote extermination in.


----------



## mandrroofing

fmf979 said:


> The area I hunt in Muskingum has alot of coyote this year. Are you allowed to use a rifle to shoot them in Ohio? Something needs done with them.
> I May need to bring an expert on coyote extermination in.


Yes a rifle is allowed


----------



## dirt_diver

fmf979 said:


> The area I hunt in Muskingum has alot of coyote this year. Are you allowed to use a rifle to shoot them in Ohio? Something needs done with them.
> I May need to bring an expert on coyote extermination in.


Encouraged lol


----------



## DaneHunter

Didnt see squat all weekend and barely saw any tracks. Im kinda getting burnt out on deer and may have to start on coyotes early.


----------



## bigpess51

Got lucky on Saturday with my bow. Shot a 10 point that rough scored 184 and weighed 270lbs in between checking does. He scent checked 7 different yearlings before he made his way to my setup. Over 300 hours on stand this year and it finally paid off. Now my long over due "honey do" list can get some needed attention. Good luck to everyone still trying to fill a tag


----------



## hdrking2003

bigpess51 said:


> Got lucky on Saturday with my bow. Shot a 10 point that rough scored 184 and weighed 270lbs in between checking does. He scent checked 7 different yearlings before he made his way to my setup. Over 300 hours on stand this year and it finally paid off. Now my long over due "honey do" list can get some needed attention. Good luck to everyone still trying to fill a tag
> View attachment 1824036


Holy Jebus!!! That's a stud fo sho! Congrats, and glad to see all of your hard work pay off.


----------



## horn-dog

A truly fantastic buck! Darn-near a mile wide.... 

Congrats on a well-deserved harvest!


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Dang! Congrats.


----------



## Tim/OH

I haven't been reporting because I haven't hunted since the week of thanksgiving...will be back out this weekend.


Tim


----------



## lutzweiser

Say until 9:30 and saw nothing. Did have a HUGE Bald Eagle fly over though so that was neat. First time I've seen one in the wild. Back at it tonight


----------



## JSI KODIAK

bigpess51 said:


> Got lucky on Saturday with my bow. Shot a 10 point that rough scored 184 and weighed 270lbs in between checking does. He scent checked 7 different yearlings before he made his way to my setup. Over 300 hours on stand this year and it finally paid off. Now my long over due "honey do" list can get some needed attention. Good luck to everyone still trying to fill a tag
> View attachment 1824036


Very nice congrats! Was this over a food source?


----------



## CMHawk

bigpess51 said:


> Got lucky on Saturday with my bow. Shot a 10 point that rough scored 184 and weighed 270lbs in between checking does. He scent checked 7 different yearlings before he made his way to my setup. Over 300 hours on stand this year and it finally paid off. Now my long over due "honey do" list can get some needed attention. Good luck to everyone still trying to fill a tag
> View attachment 1824036


Wow! Congrats bigpess51! Wierd year is paying off. You put the time in, you reap the rewards. VERY nice buck! (like you needed me to tell you that)


----------



## bigpess51

JSI KODIAK said:


> Very nice congrats! Was this over a food source?


 He was in the timber, I had a pretty good acorn mast this year. He was feeding on those. And Thank you!


----------



## bigpess51

CM Hawk said:


> Wow! Congrats bigpess51! Wierd year is paying off. You put the time in, you reap the rewards. VERY nice buck! (like you needed me to tell you that)


It paid of big time. One of the most frustrationg and rewarding years i've ever had. Only way to kill one is to have seat time. Persistence paid big time this year!


----------



## Cannonball08

bigpess51 said:


> It paid of big time. One of the most frustrationg and rewarding years i've ever had. Only way to kill one is to have seat time. Persistence paid big time this year!



I agree!! Congrats on the Giant buck!!


----------



## jemyers10pt

Giant buck! Congrats!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> I haven't been reporting because I haven't hunted since the week of thanksgiving...will be back out this weekend.
> 
> 
> Tim





2X_LUNG said:


> Dang! Congrats.


Lazy ass! Lol, just kidding homie. I wish u some late season magic!


----------



## Ohio Bucks

Sat tonight and saw nothing. Sure was cold though and definitely enjoyed the snow.


----------



## Tim/OH

hdrking2003....

Its been a frustrating season with the lack of deer sightings especially mature bucks....that's why I haven't been anxious to go out but I can't wait to hit the woods this weekend.


Tim

sent from my lone wolf


----------



## shortstick28

Gonna start piling up some corn in front of my daughters dbl stand for the next few weeks. Hoping to get her on something this year. She'd be tickled to death with a little flat head. I haven't heard of any gun hunters droppin the big 10 I've been hunting this year. Hopefully he's made it and still sticking around to give me a late season opp.


----------



## nomansland

bigpess51 said:


> Got lucky on Saturday with my bow. Shot a 10 point that rough scored 184 and weighed 270lbs in between checking does. He scent checked 7 different yearlings before he made his way to my setup. Over 300 hours on stand this year and it finally paid off. Now my long over due "honey do" list can get some needed attention. Good luck to everyone still trying to fill a tag
> View attachment 1824036


That is an awesome deer. Congrats


----------



## ArcheryRoad

Last night sat about 150 behind a standing bean field. Saw 19 deer one decent buck. Haven't seen a shooter buck this year yet (150+)
Frustrating as this property I usually see a handful. At least I'm seeing deer I guess. Be back out tonight! I have more hours logged in tree than any other year this year. 
Warren cty


----------



## helix33

bigpess51 said:


> Got lucky on Saturday with my bow. Shot a 10 point that rough scored 184 and weighed 270lbs in between checking does. He scent checked 7 different yearlings before he made his way to my setup. Over 300 hours on stand this year and it finally paid off. Now my long over due "honey do" list can get some needed attention. Good luck to everyone still trying to fill a tag
> View attachment 1824036


Sweet Buck, Congrats! Awesome determination and hard work!


----------



## hdrking2003

Tim/OH said:


> hdrking2003....
> 
> Its been a frustrating season with the lack of deer sightings especially mature bucks....that's why I haven't been anxious to go out but I can't wait to hit the woods this weekend.
> 
> 
> Tim
> 
> sent from my lone wolf


Oh I read ya brother, pretty much the same story in my neck of the woods. Seen a couple bigguns(and the decent one I shot), but seen a TON of lil bucks. Not as many does as usual, but I did see my fair share. I did spend quite a bit of time in the woods to see them though, more than before anyways. This was Central, and extreme SE Knox Co.


----------



## 2X_LUNG

Went tonite n saw 17 slick heads. Not one buck. Depressing


----------



## JSI KODIAK

Anyone out in the cold?!


----------



## mandrroofing

I'm out,tryen to call in some yotes but notta thus far


----------



## JSI KODIAK

mandrroofing said:


> I'm out,tryen to call in some yotes but notta thus far


God Bless You! lol I need to do the same and plan to in February. I saw a pack of 5 going to a dead buck back in November. I usually only see one or two at a time but this was the whole family. Young ones got ahead and laid down to wait on the three adults to catch up just before they got to the small dead five pointer. Need to thin them out for sure!


----------



## dspell20

I plan on heading out tomorrow to get the corn out for late season. I spread it out in a cut corn field that the deer already come to. A little extra incentive!


----------



## Outback Man

I'm heading out this weekend. Thinking about hanging a stand in a new spot Saturday afternoon...that us if I don't freeze to death in the morning.


----------



## OhioHoytHunter

Headed to my Perry county spot in the morning. Would lime to shoot a doe, but mainly going to see what's coming out to the cut corn fields and just to get out and watch another beautiful sunrise. Yeah it'll be cold and snowing but hope to see some deer moving, and getting a shot would be a bonus.


----------



## Outback Man

Dang it...just checked and worst wind possible most of the day tomorrow. On a side note ha a buddy mention that last Thursday in Delaware County he saw more rut activity than he's seen all year???


----------



## 410gage

I sat in one of my treestands tonight for two hours, and did have a thin racked six point walk past about ten minutes before 0-dark-thirty.


----------



## corybrown50

Bump on anyone out there...... Only seeing movement at night here in Hamilton County


----------



## dspell20

I can't get out until Saturday and need a south/southwest/west wind to hunt my stand. Doesn't look like I will get that wind until next Tuesday (Christmas Eve and Christmas Day). Looks like ill just have to wait until The 26th or 27th. They should be hitting the corn hard by then.


----------



## cfred70

Hunted last weekend. Decent movement right before last light. Lots of deer headed to the corn and bean fields.


----------



## Outback Man

Watched a buck thrash a tree yesterday in the middle if the day and in the middle if town (Columbus).


----------



## osbornl1

Taken last night 500 yards from my property by a friend.






and I have seen two others close to his size but with typical racks in my yard.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

osbornl1 said:


> Taken last night 500 yards from my property by a friend.
> View attachment 1834125
> and I have seen two others close to his size but with typical racks in my yard.


I call bull****
Seen that pic years ago
I know where the original pic came from


----------



## nstrut

I've seen that picture before also. I'm not sure where it originated, but it wasn't taken last night that's for sure.


----------



## ArcheryRoad

I guess when u have six post to ur credit you can't expect much!!
Guess he's trying to be funny


----------



## shortstick28

The Internet will call you out every time. :zip:


----------



## nomansland

osbornl1 said:


> Taken last night 500 yards from my property by a friend.
> View attachment 1834125
> and I have seen two others close to his size but with typical racks in my yard.


Don't come on here and try to lie. These people will find the truth out on a pic in about 10 seconds flat.


----------



## ohiobuck74

How bout a harvest picture?
Not very likely huh?


----------



## osbornl1

He's pulling my leg then. I swear he Text me it after he left my house. Not trying to lie just sharing what I though was the truth.


----------



## dspell20

Osbornl1 do you have pics of the other two typical s that you referred to?


----------



## osbornl1

Unfortunately no. I ran one out while walking to my stand and every other time I have seen them I have either been pulling in my driveway or driving past the field my blinds in. Unfortunately I don't have the funds to buy a trail camera. Even my wife runs in waking me up at 1 or 2 am saying their walking in the fields (she's a night owl). It's even hard for me to be out in the woods all the time with 4 kids and working 4am-4pm 5 sometimes 6 days a week. I'm off the next ten days and plan to be out there as much as possible. I do have a deer track picture I took the other day my boot size is a 11. 

This is the first year I have been able to hunt here and sometimes I wish I had help big am afraid to give away such a prime spot. I'm surround by 250 acres of corn and soybean fields and a metro park.


----------



## osbornl1




----------



## 410gage

Latest kill stats are posted; go here
http://ohiodnr.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=dP6jdAD+79Q=&tabid=24154
or;
http://ohiodnr.com/Home/HuntingandT...eerharvestcomparison/tabid/24154/Default.aspx

We are still down 12% statewide. There are quite a few counties down 20% or more, and only a sprinkle of counties with any increase at all. What is up with Darke County, which shows a 40% decrease yr to date??? Wow!
No need to panic, but I sure don't like the trend line.


----------



## WhitetailWriter

Shot a decent one yesterday morning and have trail camera photos of a number of bucks sparring, including a couple of big ones. The buck I shot was just walking through so I'm not sure how much rut activity is going on, but he was on his feet.


----------



## 410gage

Very nice deer, Nick. Congrats!


----------



## meyerske

410gage said:


> Latest kill stats are posted; go here
> http://ohiodnr.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=dP6jdAD+79Q=&tabid=24154
> or;
> http://ohiodnr.com/Home/HuntingandT...eerharvestcomparison/tabid/24154/Default.aspx
> 
> We are still down 12% statewide. There are quite a few counties down 20% or more, and only a sprinkle of counties with any increase at all. What is up with Darke County, which shows a 40% decrease yr to date??? Wow!
> No need to panic, but I sure don't like the trend line.


Anyone have a license sales comparison between 2012 and 2013?


----------



## 410gage

meyerske said:


> Anyone have a license sales comparison between 2012 and 2013?


Go here and there will be enough stats to make your head hurt.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/historical.aspx
or here

http://ohiodnr.com/Home/HuntingandT...eerseasonmediapacket/tabid/23108/Default.aspx


----------



## helix33

The 2015 Thread is now up and running.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2949570&highlight=Ohio+Rut+Update+Board


----------



## helix33

The 2016 thread is now up and running.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4242090


----------

